#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-03
<Alex____> Hoi
<Alex____> Wat is het verschil tussen een ubuntu en een cent-os server?
<Alex____> Debian en ubuntu lijkt veel op elkaar.
<Gotiniens> cent-os is gebasseerd op red hat
<Gotiniens> dat betekent RPM packages ipv deb packages
<Gotiniens> een ander init systeem
<Alex____> Ah
<Gotiniens> en cent OS is een enterprise OS, ik vind dat Ubuntu zicht dat nog niet mag noemen
<Gotiniens> enterprise betekent grote bedrijven
<Alex____> Dus cent-os wordt vaker gebruikt dan ubuntu?
<exalt> hi
<UndiFineD> Gotiniens: redhat en dus centos gaan ook over op upstart
<Gotiniens> ah ok, maar dat hebben ze dus nog niet ;)
<UndiFineD> volgende grote versie
<UndiFineD> en nee centos word niet vaker gebruikt van ubuntu
<UndiFineD> *dan
<Gotiniens> ik zou ook eerder redhat gebruiken dan centos
<UndiFineD> ik heb centos wel gebruikt binnen de EU als tussenstap naar redhat
<Gotiniens> heb jij bij de EU gewerkt?
<UndiFineD> ja
<Gotiniens> tof
<UndiFineD> EU - ie - JRC
<Gotiniens> mjah als tussenstap is het best te gebruiken inderdaad, en ook wel als test platform, als productie redhat is
<Gotiniens> in principe is centos ook wel op productie te draaien, maar de mogelijkheid tot support van redhat lijkt me toch zeer aantrekkelijk
<UndiFineD> Ik moest een tig tal servers installeren, afstappend van suse, maar nog geen licenties hebbend voor redhat
<Gotiniens> dan is cenOS zeer aantrekkelijk inderdaad
<Gotiniens> welke tools mis je overigens in centOS ten opzichte van redhat?
<Gotiniens> of zijn alle readhat specifieke tools open source?
<UndiFineD> geen
<Gotiniens> ah tof, ik had gedacht dat er wel een of andere config tool was die het niet op centOS zou doen
<UndiFineD> je hebt de licentie nodig voor bepaalde updates, en het oracle db voor een eigen updates server
<RawChid> Er is over 2 weken een install party in Zaandam: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/organiseren-install-party-in-zaandam/msg687637/#msg687637
<OrangeUbuntu> een install party?
<OrangeUbuntu> mmm, word stuk duidelijker als ik de post lees
<OrangeUbuntu> xD
<Samuel> hallo mensen, ik ben er weer met een non-ubuntu vraag :$
<Samuel> met een modem vraag
<Samuel> eigenlijk
<RawChid> Misschien kan iemand je helpen wanneer je je vraag stelt Samuel
<rork`> Missichien kan iemand je helpen wanneer je je vraag stelt Samuel
<Samuel> :D
<Samuel> het was een xp-vraag iets met modem enzo, heb het in offtopic geprobeerd omdat het geen ubuntu vraag was en ben prima geholpen, probleem is inmiddels opgelost
<Samuel> maar alsnog bedankt rork !!
<rork`> ok, kom net binnen en herhaalde alleen maar het bericht van een ander omdat ik dacht dat je die wel eens gemist kon hebben :)
<Samuel> bedankt
<Samuel> heb m dan idd gemist, ben een paar keer offline geweest
<Monkey_Dust> hallo, gisteren kon ik nog een ssh verbinding maken tussen mijn laptop en mijn desktop, maar nu niet meer, pingen lukt nog wel, hints & tips aub
<Gotiniens> kijk of ssh nog wel op de machine draait waarmee je probeert te connecten
<Gotiniens> firewall controleren
<Monkey_Dust> op de laptop draaien openssh-server en -client nog, maar aan mijn desktop hangt geen scherm, kan ik dat dan toch nog controleren vanaf de laptop?
<Gotiniens> dat zou kunnen ja
<Gotiniens> met nmap bijv scannen of die poort open staat op de desktop
<Monkey_Dust> hoe?
<Monkey_Dust> jaja, nmap heb ik gebruikt, maar die toont enkel de open poorten
<Gotiniens> of met nc connecten naar die poort en kijken of je verbinding krijgt
<Monkey_Dust> kan ik een poort vanop afstand openen?
<Gotiniens> nee dat kan niet
<Gotiniens> dan moet je echt ingelogd zijn op de machine
<Monkey_Dust> hm
<Gotiniens> tenzij je een doorknocking mecanischme hebt, maar dat gok ik niet
<Monkey_Dust> mij onbekend, dus nee
<Gotiniens> want dan had je die vraag niet gesteld :P
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet of het kan, maar gewoon uitzetten met de power knop en dan weer aan?
<Gotiniens> alsin, gewoon 1x drukken
<Gotiniens> hopen/wachten tot hij uitgaat
<Gotiniens> en dan weer aanzetten
<Gotiniens> hoef je iig geen tobo+scherm aan te sluiten :P
<Monkey_Dust> kan ik weer een scherm en keyboard liggen aansluiten :(
<Gotiniens> mag je ook zittend doen...
<rp2> gaat bij mijn computer niet :-(
<renommee> hallo
<Gotiniens> vragen gewoon stellen, dan zie je vanzelf of er iemand een antwoord heeft
<renommee> postfix php waarschuwing, imand enig idee?
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549966/
<renommee> downgrading php 5.3 naar 5.2?
<OerHeks> hoezo downgraden ?
<OerHeks> die file staat daar gewoon niet,  /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/curl.so
<renommee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459163
<renommee> alles werkt gewoon vanwaar die melding?
<OerHeks> die file staat daar gewoon niet,  /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/curl.so
<OerHeks> zelfde antwoord
<Valrox> Hoi iedereen! Is er toevallig iemand in de zaal aanwezig met enige KVM ervaring? :)
<Gotiniens> alsin Kernel Virtual Machine?
<Valrox> Yep
<Gotiniens> beetje
<Valrox> Gelukkig! Ik heb namelijk virtuele machines werkend gekregen, maar de enige manier om een statisch IP toe te kennen was via de Guest zelf
<Valrox> Weet jij of dit via de Host ook mogelijk is?
<Valrox> Zonder dat ik allemaal VNC/SSH/Console sessies open om het IP address te veranderen
<Gotiniens> DHCP?
<Valrox> Het staat namelijk standaard op DHCP ja
<Valrox> Maar ik wil zelf een IP adress toekennen
<Gotiniens> dan kan met dhcp
<Gotiniens> in principe
<Valrox> Oh?
<Valrox> Je bedoeld een DHCP range oid?
<Gotiniens> ja
<Gotiniens> op je host zet je een DHCP server
<Gotiniens> die luister op de juiste interface
<Valrox> Aha, Ik weet namelijk wel dat er een 'range' aangezet kan worden in de KVM network XML. Maar worden IP addressen in die range dan willekeurig gekozen of elke keer 1 bij opgeteld oid?
<Gotiniens> die netwerk XML van KVM zegt mij niks
<Valrox> pardon, ik bedoel niet zozeer KVM zelf maar VIRSH
<Gotiniens> maar bij DHCP wordt inprincipe in die range gewoon een ip weggegeven, meestal is dat gewoon +1
<Valrox> Dat wou ik graag weten ;)
<Valrox> Dat maakt alles idd een stuk makkelijker
<Gotiniens> maar met DHCP kan je ook wel zorgen dat een bepaald mac adres altijd hetzelfde ip krijgt
<Gotiniens> VIRSH ken ik niet, tot vandaag nooit van gehoord
<renommee> oerheks?
<OerHeks> hoe kom je zo op downgraden, renommee ?
<renommee> waar kan ik zo'n bestandvinden?
<OerHeks> met de zoekfunctie in nautilus ?
<Valrox> Ok Gotiniens :) Het verhaal van DHCP is iig duidelijk. Ik zal er zeker naar kijken! Bedankt
<renommee> ik zie dat het er niet staat, heb ik het gewist?
<OerHeks> lijkt me niet, dat je het zomaar gewist hebt.
<renommee> zoek functie nautilus ga ik even uitzoeken
<OerHeks> ctrl + f
<OerHeks> = find
<OerHeks> werkt vrijwel in elk progje :-)
<Gotiniens> kan ook zijn dat je de bijbehorende module niet geinstalleerd hebt
<OerHeks> idd, Gotiniens, dat kan bij installatie een error gegeven hebben, onjuiste versie o.i.d.
<renommee> ik kan het niet vinden
<OerHeks> dan is die curl.so er niet.
<OerHeks> renommee, dit is jouw probleem > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519176
<Monkey_Dust> opvallend: zelfs na de installatie van een volledig nieuw systeem op mijn server, blijft poort 22 gesloten
<Gotiniens> heb je ssh wel installed?
<OerHeks> Monkey_Dust, dit is normaal, uw provider sluit normaal poort 22 ?
<OerHeks> mischien via een webmin bij uw provider dat u deze kunt opereren ?
<renommee> oerheks, bedankt probleem opgelost!
<OerHeks> nice :-)
<Valrox> Hmm helaas, applicaties als Python-vm-builder werken niet. Dan maar gewoon virt-install gebruiken
<Monkey_Dust> OerHeks: lokaal
<Gotiniens> lees net een handige tip om de boot volgorde makkelijk en voor altijd aan te passen in GRUB2 voor als je altijd windows als standaard keuze wil hebben
<OerHeks> lokaal poort 22 dicht. heb je een firewall aanstaan ?
<Gotiniens> hernoem het bestand: /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober naar /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober en voer update-grub2 uit
<Gotiniens> windows zal dan altijd boven aan staan bij grub2
<Monkey_Dust> OerHeks: gisteren lukte een ssh verbinding nog en intussen heb ik niets veranderd aan de instellingen
<OerHeks> cool, ja dat getal vooraan, geeft de volgorde van belangrijkheid aan.
<OerHeks> Monkey_Dust, herstart die ssh service, of kijk in den log ?
<Monkey_Dust> connection refused
<Monkey_Dust> waar staat de log?
<Jovaro> Hoi, ik probeer een groot filmbestand van m'n camera te kopieren naar de computer, maar ik krijg steeds een foutmelding: Fout bij ophalen bestand. Weet iemand waar dat aan kan liggen?
<OerHeks> Monkey_Dust, ik vermoed /var/log/auth.log ?
<OerHeks> of dmesg
<Monkey_Dust> ah! Bind to port 22 on :: failed: Address already in use.
<OerHeks> If it can't bind to port 22 it does suggest that sshd never properly terminates
<Monkey_Dust> sshd gestopt en gestart, maar niet beter
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> dit is jouw issue, denk ik > http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/ssh-restart-gives-error-in-auth-log-841102/
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee, wat er misgaat.
<OerHeks> Jovaro, Fout bij ophalen bestand, gebeurt dit bij elk bestand ?
<Jovaro> nee alleen het grote videobestand
<Jovaro> kleiner videobestand en foto's geven geen probleem
<OerHeks> hoe groot ?
<Jovaro> 1.8 gig
<OerHeks> je weet zeker dat je die ruimte vrij hebt ?
<Jovaro> ja
<Jovaro> verschillende partities geprobeerd voor de zekerheid
<deohyanetsbotje> Welke filesystem?
<Jovaro> goeie vraag, dat wat je krijgt als je je kaart formatteerd in een Canon 550d
<Jovaro> heb geen kaartlezer..
<Jovaro> als ik een beetje google lijkt het alsof 4gb de grens is voor bestanden
<OerHeks> 4 gb voor Fat32
<deohyanetsbotje> Ja, klopt
<Jovaro> ik kopieer de bestanden via nautilus, is er ook een andere manier?
<OerHeks> dit zou normaal goed moeten gaan.
<Jovaro> ja, maar om het uit te sluiten...
<OerHeks> je zou jezelf sudo rechten kunnen geven, maar ik zie niet in waarom.
<OerHeks> open dan via terminal: gksudo nautilus
<Jovaro> kun je de geheugenkaart handmatig mounten ofzoiets?
<OerHeks> gksudo omdat dit buiten terminal gebeurt.
<OerHeks> je ziet je geheugenkaart toch op je desktop ?
<OerHeks> je zou hem 'veilig verwijderen' en weer kunnen sansluiten.
<Jovaro> sudo nautilus werkt ook prima hoor, als je het toch in een terminal schrijft
<Gotiniens> nooit sudo gebruiken voor grafische programma's
<Gotiniens> altijd gksudo
<Jovaro> waarom?
<Gotiniens> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Jovaro> ok, maar niemand weet of je een geheugenkaart in een camera handmatig kan mounten?
<Jovaro> OerHeks, veilig verwijderen en weer aansluiten helpt niks
<sultan-rotjeknor> via een cardreader
<OerHeks> als ik google op 'ubuntu Canon 550d big files error' ...
<OerHeks> wat voor file is het, een .mov ?
<Jovaro> ja
<OerHeks> speelt deze nog wel helemaal af, in de camera ?
<Jovaro> ik kon niet echt iets vinden op google, jij wel?
<Jovaro> ja
<OerHeks> nee, die laatste zoekopdracht zag veelbelovend uit :(
<OerHeks> vreemd, ik zou toch proberen bij iemand/van iemand een cardreader te gebruiken.
<Jovaro> ik zal het morgen eens proberen op de macbook van m'n vrouw
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/mount.8.html
<OerHeks> halverwege start manually mounting
<Jovaro> de geheugenkaart heeft alleen geen /dev/sd**
<Jovaro> ik klooi morgen wel weer verder, bedankt voor de hulp!
<Monkey_Dust> hoe kan ik de ssh poort 22 op mijn cient weer open zetten?
<Monkey_Dust> vergeet wat ik vraag
<OerHeks> in Xchat ctrl + l
<OerHeks> :-D
<Gotiniens> ow
<Gotiniens> waarom probeerde ik dat nou :(
<Monkey_Dust> xchat! watje! niet-geek! ik gebruik irssi!!
<OerHeks> hebde ge geen log ?
<Gotiniens> ik doe niet aan logs
<Gotiniens> kunnen alleen maar dingen mee bewezen worden
<Monkey_Dust> ok, op de server staat poort 22 niet open
<OerHeks> ik heb als lognaam > %n-%c-%Y-%m-%d.log
<Gotiniens> doet stoer over dat hij irsii gebruikt, maar kan niet eens fatsoenlijk een SSH server beheren ;)
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> ik ook niet.
<OerHeks> deze fout ehm
<OerHeks> Monkey_Dust, hebde gij ook een FTP op dien poort ?
<Monkey_Dust> zo
<OerHeks> zo ?
<hansw> OerHeks, het enigste dat ik nog moet regelen voor dvb-t is denk ik een buitenantenne, het bereik moet minimaal 40 procent ofzo zijn, binnen zit ik op 20
<hansw> helder weer helpt wel
<OerHeks> luxaflex open doen ook ( * mits metaal )
<hansw> die hebben we niet :-)
<OerHeks> maak eens van een heel lang stuk draad een gesloten circel, en leg deze om de DVB ontvanger, grote circel op de grond
<OerHeks> meter of 5-10
<hansw> hmmm, zal ik van de week eens proberen
<OerHeks> en 1 kant tegen de ontvanger aan
<hansw> ik twijfel over een antenne versterker of een andere antenne, die grote circel kan ik wel eens proberen
<hansw> het mooiste zou zijn als ik de zendmast in Enschede kan oppikken
<hansw> eigenlijk geen idee wat het bereik van dvb-t is
<OerHeks> die komt toch van boven, dvb ?
<hansw> in theorie wel, maar als ik op de lucht richt heb ik minder bereik
<hansw> als ik naar het zuidwesten of noordoosten richt wel
<hansw> schuin omhoog
<OerHeks> ah dvb-s is sattelite
<hansw> woon je fucking vrijstaand heb je nog last van je buren :-)
<hansw> dvb-t
<OerHeks> ja dvb-t is idd zendmasten
<hansw> -s is satteliet en moet je idd richten op bijvoorbeeld de astra denk ik
<hansw> oef, spelvouden
<hansw> magoe, heb nog een mac mini liggen, die ga ik eens voorzien van debian denk ik, en dan die als opname doos gebruiken
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-04
<Alex___> Hoe kijk ik via chat.ubuntu-nl.org welke kanalen er zijn?
<burgerga_> \nick burgerga
<UndiFineD> welkom locobot_1
<Manacheli> vraagje: probeer nu de ubuntu 10.10 64 bit versie te installeren maar krijg iedere keer een andere foutmelding. heb nu de live versie voor me en probeer het nogmaals. zijn er bepaalde bugs of dergelijke bekend?
<Jeeves__> Manacheli: Enkele duizenden.
<Jeeves__> Maar misschien is het handig om te laten weten welke foutmeldingen je krijgt?
<Manacheli> varieerd nog al. de laatste die ik kreeg was dat er zich tijdens de installatie een probleem had voorgedaan en dat de live demo werd opgestart om het probleem te achterhalen
<OerHeks> heb je de ISO getest met Md5Sum ?
<OerHeks> of via het installatie-menu, media testen
<Manacheli> krijg weer een melding hier trouwens: fout geconstateerd tijdens het kopiëren van bestanden naar de harde schijf: [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Manacheli> iso heb ik trouwens getest ja, schijnt gewoon goed op de cd te staan
<OerHeks> kee, dat is uitgesloten dan.
<Jeeves__> dan is je disk gewoon stuk.
<sultan-rotjeknor> i/o errors tijdens install krijg je bij slechte media, of fouten op de harde schijf
<Manacheli> dus dat zou betekenen dat mijn harde schijf verouderd is?
<OerHeks> ehm, die error 5 is een slecht partitie tabel ?
<OerHeks> check dit met Gparted
<OerHeks> zit ergens in systeem menu
<sultan-rotjeknor> kan ook zijn dat je de cd/dvd op een te hoge snelheid gebrand hebt...
<OerHeks> cat /proc/partitions
<Manacheli> Gparted is aan het opstarten
<OerHeks> heb je er een windows o.i.d. naast staan ?
<Manacheli> nee, helemaal schoon
<OerHeks> dan zou je met gparted alles kunnen wissen en een schone mbr kunnen schrijven
<Manacheli> voordat ik dat probeer, wat voor snelheid raden jullie mij aan bij het branden van zo'n cd?
<OerHeks> 4x/8x
<Manacheli> misschien dat dat het is, stond bij mij op 12x
<OerHeks> maar als media test goed is, dan lijkt me de cd in orde.
<Manacheli> ja lijkt mij ook. ik ga in elk geval nogmaals proberen op 4x snelheid
<OerHeks> wat voor hdd zit er in de pc ? ide of sata ?
<Manacheli> sata
<OerHeks> oke, zit er in de bios een functie, om sata naar fake IDE om te zetten ?
<OerHeks> voor windows xp was dit belangrijk, die had geen sata drivers onboard
<OerHeks> door die functie kan het ook de soep in lopen
<Manacheli> ik ga even kijken, momentje
<OerHeks> AHCI als ik het goed heb
<Out`Of`Control> ???
<OerHeks> Many SATA controllers offer selectable modes of operation: legacy Parallel ATA emulation, standard AHCI mode, or vendor-specific RAID.
<Out`Of`Control> Als je van CD "ubuntu" start en je ziet HDD dan moet die bios goed zijn
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan zo lijken, als AHCI op parallel emulatie staat
<Out`Of`Control> dan zie je niks
<OerHeks> schijf indelen gaat nog, maar dan loopt het fout
<Manacheli> ik heb hier wel een optie 'IDE onfiguration' maar zie ik niet echt veel in staan om het naar IDE om te zetten
<Out`Of`Control> Mancacheli bij welke stap krijg je error?
<Manacheli> op het moment dat hij alles gaat installeren, dus na de gebruikersnaam/wachtwoord etc. krijg ik deze error
<Out`Of`Control> je kan ook van usb stick installeren
<Out`Of`Control> gaan sneller dan CD
<Out`Of`Control> *gaat
<Manacheli> heb een usb stick van 2g, zou het daar op passen denk je?
<Out`Of`Control> yep
<OerHeks> usb sticks van 700 mb maken ze niet :-D
<Manacheli> tsja ik weet niet hoe groot het is, dus vandaar :p
<Out`Of`Control> cd 700mb :P
<OerHeks> 1 gb is genoeg :-)
<Manacheli> haha tuurlijk, stom van me
<OerHeks> de overige ruimte zou je als opslag kunnen benutten
<Out`Of`Control> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Manacheli> moet wel eerst m'n boot menu omzetten naar usb lijkt mij. staat nu geloof ik alleen op cd/dvd
<Out`Of`Control> yep
<Manacheli> ik ga wel weer wat dingen proberen, bedankt alvast
<OerHeks> dit zijn 2 voorbeelden AHCI > http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZFRSviqQGE0/TRCq7OcMbXI/AAAAAAAAAe8/wZK-GqWoCrQ/s1600/ahci_2_bios.png + http://www.hackintosh.nl/wiki/images/7/7f/ahci.jpg
<Out`Of`Control> ik heb op Sata mode staan
<OerHeks> dat is juist. ide modus valt terug naar 33 mb/s
<Out`Of`Control> ubuntu Trisquel Debain geinstalleerd van USB zonder enige probleem.
<OerHeks> ubuntu 9.04 9.10 10.04 en 10.10 via usb gedaan :-D
<Out`Of`Control> :)
<OerHeks> ja, ik ben een milieu-freak
<Out`Of`Control> cool
<sgs1990> heeft iemand van jullie al eens geprobeerd om ubuntu op een usb of externe hardeschijf te installeren en dan ubuntu van die externe opslag te draaien als besturings systeem?
<Out`Of`Control> Heb dat met sata gedaan
<OerHeks> usb wel, dat kan via het menu in live modus
<OerHeks> of met unetbootin als je windows moet gebruiken om de usb aan te maken
<sgs1990> oke maar het is dus mogelijk om ubuntu te draaien vanaf een usb,,, bedoel niet dat je ubuntu kan installeren he,, zoals jullie hiervoor besproken
<Out`Of`Control> Maar je moet het op die USB installeren
<OerHeks> ja live modus is mogenlijk, maar wat ik nu begrijp is persistent install, installatie op usb met daaroverheen updates etc
<Out`Of`Control> Maar USB is niet zo snell
<sgs1990> oke bedankt, dan is het dus de moeite om het te proberen
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sgs1990> helaas niet, maar ben benieuwd hoe het zal draaien
<Out`Of`Control> je kan ook op USB stick installeren
<OerHeks> ik zou dan wel een 8 gb of 16 gb stickje nemen, en liefst een snelle
<sgs1990> heb een vab 80 gig 20mb/s
<OerHeks> en wat tweaken, zodat er niet veel tussentijds word weggeschreven, zoals SSD
<Out`Of`Control> heb een van 64 gb maar het is traag :/
<Out`Of`Control> 20mb/s read of write?
<OerHeks> misschien zelfs Ext2 kiezen
<sgs1990> read
<sgs1990> geloof ik, kan niks beloven,, heb hem hier nu niet liggen
<Out`Of`Control> das niet veel
<Out`Of`Control> ik zou geen ubuntu er op installeren
<OerHeks> wat dan, windows ? :-D
<Out`Of`Control> Ja M$ OerHeks :D haha
<Guitarig> Ik heb guitar rig 3 ( een gitaarversterker nabootser ) geinstalleerd via wine
<Guitarig> ik krijg deze echter niet aan de praat, iemand verstand van de nodige ASIO dingen enzo? verwacht dat het daar aan ligtr
<Guitarig> ?????
<Guitarig> k heb guitar rig 3 ( een gitaarversterker nabootser ) geinstalleerd via wine [18:26] <Guitarig> ik krijg deze echter niet aan de praat, iemand verstand van de nodige ASIO dingen enzo? verwacht dat het daar aan ligtr
<pvandewyng> goeienavond,  hoe kan ik die vervelende "foto's importeren" dialoogenster uitschakelen bij het connecteren van externe media/sd kaart ?
<OerHeks> pvandewyng, bij de eerste keer kan je een keuze ingeven, en 'niet meer vragen' aanvinken
<pvandewyng> in nautilus opties kan ik kiezen om voor geen enkel type aangesloten media iets te doen, bedankt voor de help
<Guest52983> ik wilde mijn dimension 9150 van DELL in slaapstand zetten en sindsdien zit er geen beweging meer in deze PC.
<Guest52983> scherm blijft zwart en de blower van den PC blijft loeien
<Guest52983> spanning van PC af en later weer aan helpt niet, PC blijft dood
<Guest52983> hoe kan ik deze PC weer aan de praat krijgen ??
<Guest52983> kan iemand mij helpen ?
<OerHeks> is je pc een laptop ?
<Guest52983> nee
<Guest52983> een werkstation
<OerHeks> vreemd dat hij niet uit slaapstand wil ..
<Guest52983> de PC is nooit in slaapstand gekomen, het scherm werd zwart, maar de PC bleef doordraaien....
<OerHeks> powerkabel eraf, powerknop 10 sec vasthouden, en weer booten ?
<Guest52983> ook dat heb ik geprobeerd, maar dat hielp niet.
<Guest52983> de PC is sindsdien, niet meer te booten.... ook niet van een USB stick of CD-rom
<OerHeks> dan lijkt het me en hardware issue .. maar hem eens open, en zie of er een ramstripje los is geschoten o.i.d.
<RawChid> 19:48:37 < Guest52983> scherm blijft zwart en de blower van den PC blijft loeien
<RawChid> Dit is wat er gebeurt wanneer je em aandoet?
<Guest52983> ik heb de knoopcel losgehaald en zal de PC dan morgen opnieuw proberen op te starten in de hoop dat het dan weer bootable is...
<Guest52983> ja zeker.....
<Guest52983> bij aandoen van PC......... blijft scherm zwart en en blijft PC loeien... verder dood.
<Guest52983> heeft rawchid een idee wat het kan zijn ???
<UndiFineD> Guest52983: heb je de livecd al geprobeerd ?
<Guest52983> de PC is niet te booten vanaf een CD.... of USB stick
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<UndiFineD> ja dan zeg, de schroevendraaier erbij
<UndiFineD> *ik
<OerHeks> idd, bios batterij eruit, powerknop vasthouden, etc, of checken of er iets los is gegaan
<UndiFineD> bij, openmaken, altijd de kabel eruit
<OerHeks> ja, ook van de mnitor
<OerHeks> *monitor
<UndiFineD> en even ontladen met je hand aan de kast
<Guest52983> ik heb de PC al openliggen.... kan verder niet veel meer
<UndiFineD> geen nare luchtjes ?
<Guest52983> nee niet echt.
<UndiFineD> hardware blijft ook redelijk tastbaar warm ?
<Guest52983> de normale werktemp.
<Guest52983> de knoopcel vd bios ligt eruit en morgen ga ik het opnieuw porberen op te starten..
<UndiFineD> lijkt hierop: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/17618143.aspx
<Guest52983> even kijken
<UndiFineD> mogelijk defect in moederbord
<Guest52983> lijkt er inderdaad veel op......
<Guest52983> morgen zie verder....... bedankt voor je hulp.  gelukkig heb ik nog een paar andere PC staan.
<OerHeks> succes
<UndiFineD> OerHeks: mocht ie het weer doen, laten we hem dan sleepmode / acpi verwijderen ?
<OerHeks> listig, ik vind het sleep/hybernate gedoe bijna zinloos.
<OerHeks> ewigenlijk moet ik het hier nog testen, of het werkt :-D
<OerHeks> wat de oorzaak kan zijn, is dat hij geen S1 of S4 in de acpi funtie heeft geselecteerd in de bios, zoiets
<OerHeks> ik weet niet in hoeverre deze wiki nog iets kan betekenen (vind ik nu pas) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<Wouter__> hallo
<Wouter__> hoe kan je de beeldschermresolutie veranderen?
<Wouter__> hoe kan je de beeldschermresolutie veranderen?
<OerHeks> Wouter__, systeem > voorkeuren > schermen
<RawChid> Wouter__, systeem > voorkeuren > schermen
<RawChid> :P
<Wouter__> en in het engels?
<hansw> system -> preferences -> monitors
<hansw> maar niet doen als je een nvidia kaart hebt, die plempt dan een monitors.xml ergens in je ~/ die altijd een melding geeft
<Wouter__> het is op een virtuele machine
<trijntje> haha, dat is wel een belangrijk detail Wouter__
<hansw> dan zal die eerste manier voldoen als je monitor instellingen wil veranderen, maar wellicht hangt het ook af van je vm instellingen
<ubdon> Hallo, ik ben bezig om de schermresolutie in Ubuntu 10.10 aan te passen, alleen kan ik alleen kiezen voor 640x480 en 800x600. Ik draai trouwens onder VirtualBox.
<Wouter__> het is gelukt
<hansw> ubdon, jij bent Wouter?
<Wouter__> nee
<ubdon> Nee
<trijntje> Wouter__, help jij ubdon ff?
<Wouter__> ik draai met VMWare
<Wouter__> system -> preferences -> monitors
<hansw> ubdon, bij vb ose kun je de display memory toekennen, daar zal het wellicht van afhangen
<ubdon> @Wouter, ik heb trouwens geprobeerd de 'gast uitrbeidingen' te installeren. Misshien dat dat bij jou ook werkt? Bij mij niet nl.
<CyberGabber> hansw: Probeer eens door in je guestmachine te kiezen voor "install guest additions"
<hansw> CyberGabber, ik hoef het niet hoor, ubdon wil het
<hansw> ik draai binnen vb alleen cli servers
<Wouter__> ik doe het omdat het zo lkkr makkelijk is
<Wouter__> en omdat het van school moet
<hansw> nou, ik denk niet dat school eist dat je een vm draait
<Wouter__> jawel
<hansw> tenzij het een specifiek onderdeel van een ict opleiding is?
<Wouter__> voor netwerkbeheer, server 2008
<hansw> Wouter__, oef
<Wouter__> en bepaalde opdrachten moeten we ook hier mee maken
 * hansw is blij dat hij niet meer naar school hoeft
<CyberGabber> ubdon: Wel de guest herstart na de installatie van de "Guest Additions" ?
<hansw> Wouter__, wat voor opleiding is dat?
<Wouter__> trouwens best leuk hoor server 2008 alleen is een hoop theorie leren (en uitproberen in praktijk)
<Wouter__> dit jaar moet ik kiezen wat ik ga doen
<ubdon> @CyberGabber: jazeker, ik heb een reboot gedaan
<hansw> ik ken 2008 wel hoor, helaas soms nodig
<Wouter__> netwerkbeheer of appontwikkelaar
<hansw> hogeschool?
<ubdon> Ik had ook al iets gevonden op internet dat ik eerst moest installeren (dkms) Ik heb de boel ook al eens verwijderd en opnieuw geinstalleerd.
<Wouter__> nee mbo
<hansw> ah
<Wouter__> daarna wil ik nog hbo gaan doen
<hansw> Wouter__, maar je moest 2008 in een vm draaien?
<Wouter__> ja
<hansw> apart, wisten ze ook nog te vertellen waarom?
<Wouter__> waarom in een virtuele machine?
<hansw> of stond het in het programma :-)
<hansw> ja, waarom in een vm
<Wouter__> omdat we op een laptop werken
<Wouter__> en om daarop 2 servers en een werkstation te laten draaien is ook zowat
<hansw> ach, jammer dat ze niet gewoon zelf een flinke vmware server hebben draaien voor studenten
<hansw> esx met 96 gig intern geheugen en flink ijzer eronder, kun je zo 200 studenten op laten knutselen
<hansw> magoe, is wellicht te offtopic in dit kanaal
<Wouter__> ja, maargoed, kvind het best leuk, ik loop nu ook stage en daar draait het ook op server 2008, maar der kan nog een hoop misgaan
<hansw> met servers kunnen altijd zaken stuk gaan
<hansw> los van het os
<hansw> daarom wil je zaken ook eigenlijk redundant uitvoeren
<hansw> en zelfs dan kan het stuk
<Wouter__> ja, vandaag moest hij herstart worden
<Wouter__> kon niet eens een PDF meer opslaan
<hansw> Wouter__, ze leren jullie ook wat snapshots zijn en plugins als appspeed?
<Wouter__> zover ben ik waarschijnlijk nog niet in het boek
<beertje53> goede avond
<hansw> Wouter__, er is veel in mogelijk hoor
<Wouter__> maar als er bij ons wat fout gaat hebbe we best een probleem
<hansw> wij hebben nu zo'n 120 servers lopen, groot deel overigens linux
<Wouter__> ok
<hansw> 120 vmservers
<Wouter__> waar werkt u dan? (als ik vragen mag)
<hansw> ik werk bij Piramide
<hansw> vmservers is virtuele servers
<hansw> en als je me nog 1 keer u noemt ....
<Wouter__> haha
<Wouter__> sorry
<Wouter__> bij ons hebben we heel veel foto's staan om dat deze daar prof worden gemaakt en bewerkt (70 mb per foto)
<hansw> een reklame buro?
<Wouter__> nee het is een boomkwekerij, met een aparte afdeling voor het maken van etiketen (voor ook andere bedrijven)
<hansw> grappig
<hansw> maar om ontopic te komen, je draait dit alles op ubuntu?
<Wouter__> nee op win7 verplicht van school, maar vind het leuk om met ubuntu te werken
<Wouter__> daarom ook een vm met ubuntu
<hansw> leren ze op school eigenlijk iets over linux/unix?
<Wouter__> ja, zeker als ik straks kies voor netwerk, heel veel met ubuntu/openSUSE
<hansw> dat is wel netjes
<Wouter__> khad trouwens de server versie van ubuntu gedownload maar daar werd ik niet veel wijs van
<hansw> dat is denk ik alleen maar command line?
<Wouter__> ja
<hansw> voor iemand die dat niet kent is dat wat lastiger ja
<hansw> ik denk niet dat er een goede cli howto is voor beginners
<hansw> wel een oudere van Hans Paai, wellicht nog up2date want het principe is hetzelfde
<hansw> even zoeken
<hansw> http://paai.uvt.nl/Paai/index.html
<hansw> die heeft ooit een boek geschreven wat vrij simpel was
<Wouter__> ok
<Wouter__> maar ik ga er vandoor
<hansw> J. J. Paijmans: "Introductie in Linux", Linux voor het onderwijs congres DeBilt 5 nov. 1999, 1999  <-- die geloof ik
<hansw> ok
<ubdon> Ik heb ondertussen even een printscreen gemaakt van de installatie vd 'Gues Additions for Linux' >> http://members.home.nl/nagesh/UbuntuRes.jpg Misschien kunnen jullie hier iets mee?
<hansw> ubdon, vermoedelijk moet je /sbin/ldconfig runnen of rebooten
<hansw> danwel virtualbox herstarten, maar ik gok 1 van de eerste twee
<OerHeks> .. press return ..
<hansw> :-)
<ubdon> herstart van ubuntu en / of vbox had ik al gedaan helaas zonder succes
<hansw> doe dan eens handmatig een modprobe op vboxguest?
<hansw> ow, unknown X Window System, is dat nodig?
<ubdon> sorry dat ik het zeg, maar wat is een 'modprobe' en hoe doe ik dat?
<trijntje> ow shit, dat heb ik ook gehad hansw
<hansw> open de command line en doe: sudo modprobe vboxguest
<hansw> trijntje, dan help jij ubdon?
<trijntje> ik probeer me te herinneren wat het precies was
<ubdon> @hansw: commando uitgevoerd
<trijntje> ubdon, als het niet werkt, volg deze tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-904jaunty-and-virtualbox-video-driver-for-xguest-additions.html
<trijntje> en vervang 1.6.0 door de uitvoer van X -version
<ubdon> ah, bedankt! Ik ga het eens proberen
<hansw> kijk, gezamelijk weet men meer :-)
<hansw> ubdon, gaf modprobe nog iets terug
<trijntje> ik ben wel blij eigenlijk, ik was dat vergeten en misschien krijg ik nu wel Natty aan de praat in vbox
<hansw> hehe :-)
<ubdon> @hansw: nee, nadat ik dat comando had ingevoerd kreeg ik niet een bepaalde output oid
<hansw> trijntje, wel met een fallback naar gnome
<Gotiniens> no output is good output!
<hansw> ubdon, dat is goed
<hansw> dan is de module geladen
<ubdon> precies, had al zo'n idee ;) De workaround op de website wil trouwens nog niet helemaal lukken. Het gaat al mis bij het commando: sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86/amd46.run --target /vbox
<trijntje> hansw, nou, ik heb natty op n externe schijf, unity doet het wel zonder driver voor mn vidkaart, maar met krijg ik n lege desktop, nieteens fallback naar gnome :P
<hansw> sta je wel op de dir waar je een subdir VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86 hebt?
<ubdon> is het de bedoeling dat je hiermee het bestand naar de directory vbox kopieert?
<hansw> trijntje, hmm, grappig, in 10.10 kon ik unity wel laden trouwens
<ubdon> ls
<hansw> maar ik kan er niet aan wennen, teveel balken
<hansw> eigenlijk is gnomedo al genoeg voor mij :-)
<trijntje> ik heb vertrouwen in het desktop team. Ik heb zelf al zovaak er aan geprutst, en ik ga altijd terug naar default :P
<hansw> trijntje, ik ben bang dat ik zowel aan de gnomeshell als aan unity niet echt ga wennen
<hansw> heb nu wel compiz draaien, maar dat is meer fun
<hansw> gebruiken doe ik het niet veel (om op te starten via een dock)
<OerHeks> met games kan compiz een nag zijn
<hansw> http://hanswolters.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/screenshot-ubuntudesktop.jpg?w=240&h=134
<hansw> dat is ongeveer mijn desktop
<hansw> http://hanswolters.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/screenshot-ubuntudesktop.jpg <-- zo wat groter :-)
<ubdon> *hij gaat ondertussen al iets verder* :) hmmm nu ik dit type is mn hele scherm verminkt met kleuren :s Even rebooten maar
<hansw> en dan is unity best wel druk
<hansw> ubdon, oef, klinkt alsof je rdp over citrix gebruikt en dan remote x wil opstarten
<ubdon> ik gebruik geen citrix ;) Ah, ik kan ondertussen weer inloggen, ga het nog eens proberen
<hansw> ubdon, als dat om een terminal binnen je vm ging, resize die niet, dat is soms een probleem
<hansw> gewoon 40 x 24
<ubdon> ok
 * trijntje heeft een mooi scriptje dat compiz aan en uit als hij gaat gamen
<ubdon> Hij is nu weer bezig met 'builden' nadat ik dit sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86 --target /vbox had ingevoerd. Eens kijken of hij nu verder gaat
<hansw> trijntje, compiz gaat aan als je gaat gamen?
<trijntje> nee, juist uit
<hansw> ah, ok
<ubdon> ah, en de bekende foutmelding (die ook op de printscreen staat)
<hansw> ik game overigens niet, dat doen ze hier op een console
<hansw> ps3
<trijntje> ik speel vooral nexuiz, en ouwe windows games die via wine werken
<hansw> ubdon, hmm, dan word het lastig denk ik, goed gekeken naar die howto van trijntje?
<trijntje> of dosbox zelfs, voor dungeon keep :D
<hansw> reversi en mahjongg, dan houd het op
<trijntje> ja desktop ziet er wel mooi uit, kde?
<trijntje> *je
<hansw> nee, gnome
<ubdon> hmm gek, als ik naar die vbox directory ga en sudo gedit install.sh invoer, dan zie ik het bestand maar die heeft 'maar' 351 regels, Ik zou volgens de site iets aan moeten passen op regel 415
<hansw> ik hou van kaal, maar wel lekker groot
<hansw> ubdon, hmm, dan zou ik even zorgen dat je de laatste versie download
<hansw> of een nieuwere howto krijgt
<OerHeks> of pak vbox 4, maar die is niet OSE
<ubdon> mja, ik heb inderdaad vbox 3.2, Ik zou de niewste kunnen proberen. Wat bedoel je met 'niet OSE'?
<trijntje> hansw, die 'mac' bovenste balk van unity scheelt wel ruimte
<OerHeks> niet open source, mag partikulier en als student gebruikt worden
<hansw> trijntje, zie de screenshot, welke bovenste balk :-)
<trijntje> das waar. Ik heb het ook wel zonder bovenste balk geprobeerd, maar dan ben ik altijd xchat, transmission etc kwijt
<hansw> trijntje, op osx of linux?
<ubdon> @oerHeks: ok, ik ga het iig proberen
<trijntje> hansw, linux
<hansw> trijntje, dit is ubuntu, onderste balk is echt weg, bovenste balk is autohide
<OerHeks> ubdon, zoiets > http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/install-virtualbox-40-stable-in-ubuntu.html
<hansw> links onder geeft me vier schermen op een rijtje
<OerHeks> en pak gelijk de extention pack, zoals aangegeven
<trijntje> hmm ja, misschien kan ik dat ook wel doen, gewoon een extra werkblad er bij en daar mn 'background' programma's op zetten
<ubdon> Ahaa, maar dat is toch als je vbox IN Ubuntu wilt intalleren?
<hansw> trijntje, het valt mij op dat bijna niemand meer een virtuele omvang gebruikt, je hebt dan een viewport van x by y, als je muis de grens raakt scrollt je scherm naar beneden
<OerHeks> ehm ja
<trijntje> ha, dat had opensuse, daar werd ik echt gek van :P
<hansw> ik werk zelden met meer dan 1 scherm overigens, alleen als ik thuis zit te programmeren
<ubdon> Ik gebruik vbox in windows 7 en wou ubuntu eens proberen ;)
<OerHeks> ah zo
<trijntje> hansw, ik heb nu 5 werkbladen op de cube, en ik switch met extra knoppen op mn muis, ideaal
<hansw> draai lokaal een X server ubdon :-)
<hansw> trijntje, dat zie ik mijn zoon ook wel doen ja, ziet er best flashy uit
<OerHeks> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html
<hansw> bah, oracle :-)
<OerHeks> mja
<hansw> trijntje, momenteel een ubuntu only huis hier
<hansw> naja, lappie met ms, maar dat is alleen voor de baas
<ubdon> ah thanks voor de link!
<OerHeks> onderaan ook dat pack
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of je image nog wel zuiver gaat werken, herinstall is zo gedaan
<trijntje> hansw, ik ga slapen, je hebt me geïnspireerd om mn bovenste balk er uit te gooien ;)
<ubdon> ok, ik ga het allemaal eens proberen
<ubdon> Zo, ik heb nu fullscreen dus het werkt :)
<ubdon> Ik heb Vbox 4 geinstalleerd, daarna die ext. pack, en tot slot de nieuwere versie van de gast uitbreidingen
<hansw> wow, trijntje gaat zonder balken werken :-)
<hansw> ubdon, en nu ubuntu leren kennen
<ubdon> Iedereen bedankt voor het meedenken! Fijne avond verder. Ja, inderdaad nu eens de boel verder verkennen
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<hansw> succes
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<ubdon> ah handig :)
<hansw> OerHeks, the dvb-t story continues, heb nu 30 procent bereik, rolluiken werken blijkbaar als versterker
<ubdon> c ya
<OerHeks> ah het idee van de draad
<OerHeks> antenne vergroting
<hansw> het zijn metalen luiken, dus idd
<OerHeks> ook metalen kozijnen ?
<hansw> nee, dat niet
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-05
<CloseCall> avond of beter gezegd goede nacht
<CloseCall> iemand nog wakker toevallig ?
<wegento> stel gewoon je vraag
<CloseCall> ben bezig met het rsyncen van een mailstore. We zijn al aan paar nachten bezig (het is 488G) en zijn nu eindelijk rond.
<CloseCall> alleen destionation dir is groter dan de source dir
<CloseCall> waarschijnlijk omdat we niet de --delete optie toegepast hebben
<CloseCall> dat wil ik nu alsnog doen maar azel een beetje want wil niet 8 nachten werk verneuken
<CloseCall> ik heb dry-run gedraait op een aantal lager liggende directorys
<CloseCall> en er staan inderdaad files in de dst die niet meer in src staan
<CloseCall> wat ook logisch is want overdag is het systeem gewoon live en komt er mail binnen en word het op gehaald
<CloseCall> maarja hoe safe is het nu om er alsnog een --delete overheen te draaien
<CloseCall> manpage geeft ook aan dat enige voorzichtigheid geboden is
<wegento> 488G?
<wegento> had je dat niet beter kunnen oplossen?
<CloseCall> src is 485G en dst is 632G
<CloseCall> ja zekers
<CloseCall> met een tar in 26 uur
<CloseCall> 1 op 1
<CloseCall> maar mgmt wil geen downtime overdag
<CloseCall> dus moet het snachts doen en dan is rsync een van de weinige opties
<wegento> hm
<Mo> Ik probeer ubuntu te installeren op een laptop, via de cd
<Mo> op een gegeven moment zegt ie ready when you are...
<Mo> meer niet
<Mo> iemand een idee?
<UndiFineD> druk een toets ? enter ofzo
<Mo> nee, ik kan nog een username, passw ed invullen, maar kan niet op forward drukken
<Mo> installatie gaat tot ongeveer 80%
<UndiFineD> tja wat kan ik daar op zeggen
<UndiFineD> heb je de cd gecontrolleerd ?
<UndiFineD> md5sum
<Mo> ja en ook al een nieuwe gebrand op lagere snelheid
<Mo> hmm...
<UndiFineD> en een install via usb ?
<Mo> ja niemand heeft hier een USB stick groter dan 256 MB (ik weet het, heel erg)
<UndiFineD> ehm, zijn die stickies niet iets van 8 euro voor 8 gb bij de lidl ?
<Mo> haha ja ga ze dat hier is vertellen
<UndiFineD> nee, dat mag jij doen
<Mo> ja thanks, aan jullie heb ik ook veel ;)
<UndiFineD> kijk, ik weet niet waarom je cd niet lukt, ik heb daar ook geen info over
<UndiFineD> dus ik stel voor om het via usb te proberen
<Mo> ja dat was mijn idee ook.
<Mo> alleen de procedures hier zijn dusdanig ingewikkeld dat ik denk ik die laptop beter even mee naar huis kan nemen
<UndiFineD> gewoon achteraf declareren :P
<Mo> haha ja als het zo makkelijk was...
<UndiFineD> "benodigdheden om werk te kunnen uitvoeren"
<RawChid> Mo, je hebt meerdere cd's geprobeerd en hij blijft steeds op hetzelfde moment hangen?
<Mo> nou als ik denk ik een USB stickie nodig heb moet ik letterlijk naar de directeur onderhand, dus gaat m nie worden, zijn we letterlijk een week verder terwijl ik dat juist NU wil installeren
<Mo> ja 2 cd's
<Mo> zelfde moment
<Mo> ongeveer 80%
<Mo> het is een Toschiba Tecra S3
<RawChid> Het is of toeval, of het ligt niet aan de cd..
<RawChid> Had je de cd controleeerd op fouten?
<Mo> nee niet gecontroleerd maar brandsnelehid lager gezet
<RawChid> Dat kun je ook nog even proberen. Kun je doen als je je PC opstart met de CD erin
<Mo> ik ga nog wel ff prutsen
<Mo> moment...
<RawChid> ipv installeren kiezen voor controleren voor fouten
<RawChid> En anders ook ff kijken of de LiveCD werkt (Try Ubuntu without installing)
<Mo> heb nou gezegd dat ie die cd moet checken
<RawChid> Ja dat is goed.
<RawChid> Die LiveCD kun je nog ff proberen als ie geen fouten geeft.
<RawChid> Als die het namelijk al niet doet, kan het zijn dat die Ubuntu-versie niet lekker werkt met je hardware bijv.
<Mo> ok ik laat wel weer weten als ik iets te melden heb
<Mo> no errors found
<Mo> Ubuntu starten vanaf CD werkt ook
<RawChid> Hmm, dan weet ik het niet meer
<Mo> helaas
<Mo> ik zoek het thuis wel uit
<Mo> bedankt in iedergeval
<RawChid> Succes
<Mitchell> hoi
<Mitchell> ik heb wat problemen met mijn internet de downloadsnelheid is erg laag soms maar 100 kb/s op windows haalt ie met gemak 1,5mb/s is er een manier om dit op te lossen ik gebruik een ralink 2500 netwerkkaart
<trijntje> Mitchell, ben je veel aan het uploaden? (torrent ofzo)
<Mitchell> nee, niks aan eht downloaden
<Mitchell> ik lees ook op internet meerdere problemen met de ralink 2500 kaart
<Mitchell> en ik hoop dat er een oplossing voor is
<trijntje> ik heb daar geen ervaring mee, is er op internet geen oplossing te vinden?
<Mitchell> hmm ja redelijk wat
<Mitchell> maar het lijkt niet te werken
<Mitchell> of ik voer de oplossingen niet goed uit
<trijntje> heb je een link naar een van die oplossingen die je hebt geprobeerd?
<Mitchell> jaa zat maar ze lijken niet te werken..
<trijntje> ja lekker, ik bedoelde dus 'geef een zo'n link'
<Klap-in> dag beste mensen, ik heb hier een ubuntu 10.10 installatie op een laptop die af en toe (laatste tijd eens per dag) helemaal hangt. In de log zie ik daarvan niets terug. En ik weet ook geen manier om meer te weten te komen. ctrl-alt-fx laat je ook niet meer naar console switchen. bij volgende crash ga ik nog even via ssh proberen, maar heb weinig hoop daarop. Het blijven hangen gebeurt op voor gevoel random momenten. soms bij slepen vensters
<Klap-in> weet iemand eeen manier om aan meer info te komen?
<trijntje> hoi Klap-in
<trijntje> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<trijntje> Klap-in, je kan die link alvast doorlezen, daarmee kan je iig je computer netjes opnieuw opstarten als hij weer vastloopt
<trijntje> heb je al memtest gedaan?
<RawChid> Klap-in: dat heb ik ook 3 keer gehad op mijn laptop met 10.10
<RawChid> Ik had het vermoeden dat het te maken had met de batterij die bijna leeg is
 * RawChid kon ook niets vinden in logs
<RawChid> Maar is al weken niet meer voorgekomen (altijd volle accu ook)
<sultan> ik heb hetzelfde vervelende probleem met een asus board... soms blijft hij maanden zonder een probleem draaien en dan hangt hij weer eens compleet zonder aanwijsbare (of vindbare) oorzaak
<sultan> zijn de meest lastige problemen om te zoeken
<sultan> toevallig heeft hij nu bijna 2 weken uitgestaan, heb hem vandaag voor het eerst weer aangezet... en ja hoor, na een half uur hangen!
<sultan> heeft overigens niks met ubuntu te maken, want andere osjes hadden hetzelfde effect op dit gebakje
<RawChid> Mijn laptop is trouwens een dell
<RawChid> Had het eerder nooit, en bij 10.10 een paar keer binnen een maand.
<RawChid> Maarja, de batterij is ook al oud
<RawChid> Trouwens, dat lampje van de batterij is normaal groen, maar nu knippert hij rood/groen. Weer iemand wat dat kan betekenen?
<RawChid> Ook als ie vol is...
<sultan> ik gebruik mijn laptops bijna nooit op accu, altijd op stroom....
<RawChid> Ja ik ook sultan
<sultan> heel af en toe een keer in de trein...
<RawChid> Maar soms ff zonder, en toen ik dat probleem had, was de batterij bijna leeg, maar hij was aan het laden
<sultan> hoe oud is de laptop/accu?
<RawChid> Precies 4 jaar nu
<sultan> dan is de kans vrij groot dat de accu toch zijn beste tijd heeft gehad.
<RawChid> Daar was ik ook al bang voor.
<sultan> ik kwam vanmiddag thuis en schakelde 2 upssen in... na 14 dagen uit te hebben gestaan is dat wel weer eens leuk
<RawChid> Ik gebruik em een paar keer per week, dus niet supervaak. Ik kan nog wel meer dan een uur zonder stroom though
<sultan> bij een was ook de accu niet meer lekker... had gelukkig nog een nieuwe... die dingen gaan ook niet veel langer dan 3 jaar mee
<RawChid> -meer
<sultan> een paar weken geleden had ik de accu van de andere ups reeds vervangen, die was ook net iets ouder dan 3 jaar
<Klap-in> Ik heb hier een volle accu, en werkte tijdens de laatste hangsessies bijna altijd aan lichtnet
<Klap-in> ga straks even een memstest doen. Nu is matlab eerst mijn laptop nog een beetje aan t afbeulen
<Guest69723> mijn vodafone dongle doet het sinds kort niet meer, iemand suggesties?
<UndiFineD> Guest69723: wat voor dongle is het ? merk, type
<Ronnie> Guest69723: dongle erin steken en daarna het commando 'dmesg | tail' in de terminal invoeren en zoeken naar errors
<UndiFineD> oh lekker, juist wanner het nodig is: https://forge.betavine.net/
<Guest69723> er staat geen error tussen
<Guest69723> @ronnie. normaliter als ik de dongle er in doe dan komt er een vraag naar het password. Deze vraag komt echter niet meer op mijn scherm
<Guest69723> Niemand die een aantwoord weet?
<Ronnie> Guest69723: welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je
<Guest69723> waar vind ik dat?
<Guest69723> 10.04 lucid lynx
<Ronnie> oke, zie je de dongle wel in de network mananger?
<Guest69723> als ik bij systeem > voorkeuren > netwerkverbindingen ga en dan het tabblad mobiel breedband dan zie ik m niet
<Ronnie> Guest69723: kun je de output van 'dmesg | tail' en 'lsusb' op paste.ubuntu.com plakken en de link hier plaatsen
<Guest69723> [ 3152.428963] sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 [ 3152.429118] sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5 [ 3156.834148] cdrom: sr1: mrw address space DMA selected [ 3156.898288] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3 [ 3156.912151] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A [ 3158.383151] cdrom: sr1: mrw address space DMA selected [ 3468.089171] __ratelimit: 9 callbacks suppressed [ 3468.089173] type=1505 audit(1294245843.422
<Guest69723> en deze is van het commando lsusbb
<Guest69723> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0402:5621 ALi Corp. USB 2.0 Storage Device Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020   Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 010: ID 12d1:1520 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.  Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0a5c:217f Broadcom Corp.  Bus 001 Device 005: ID 17ef:4816 Lenovo  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 147e:2016 Upek Biometric Touchchip/Touchstrip Fingerprint Sensor Bus 001 Device 002: ID 808
<Ronnie> Guest69723: google eens op "12d1:1520 ubuntu 10.04"
<Guest69723> net gedaan. maar het maffe is dat hij het een hele tijd heeft gedaan zonder dat ik problemen had. recentelijk is mijn ubuntu versie opnieuw geinstalleerd en nu doet ie het nietmeer
<Guest69723> nou ja, ik ga aan de gang met de google link en wat daar in ge schreven staat. en mijn computer is versie 10.10 aan het downloiaden dus misschien gaat ie het dan weer spontaan doen
<Guest69723> of niet??
<UndiFineD> https://forge.betavine.net/
<UndiFineD> daar kun je normaal de vodafone dingen halen voor je dongl
<UndiFineD> maar die site was zojuist down
<Guest69723> ja bij mij is ie ook down
<Guest69723> An error occured in the logger. ERROR: could not access status of transaction 0 DETAIL: could not open file "/var/lib/postgresql/7.4/main/pg_clog/00B9": Too many open files
<Guest69723> @undifined: nog suggesties?
<UndiFineD> nee niet op did moment
<UndiFineD> *dit
<Guest69723> ok, nou mocht er nog een ingeving komen dan hoor ik het graag en in ieder geval toch bedankt tot zoverre
<slipstreamer> halo
<slipstreamer> kent iemand eenprograma om drivers te slipstreamen in een xp cd
<slipstreamer> moet xp instaleren op deze pc voor broer
<slipstreamer> ik werk met ubuntu 10.10
<OerHeks> ik denk dat u in #windows moet vragen.
<OerHeks> voor ubuntu is het vrij eenvoudig :-)
<slipstreamer> jah
<slipstreamer> ik weet hoe je in ubuntu moet doen hoor
<slipstreamer> maar ik zoek zoen programatje voor linux
<joris> installeer ubuntu en dan http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14
<slipstreamer> want al die programatjes zijn  windows ):
<slipstreamer> ik heeeeeeb ubuntu
<slipstreamer> xp is niet voor men eigen
<joris> Misschien merkt je broer het niet eens
<OerHeks> wat heeft xp slipstreamen met ubuntu van doen ? dit doe je in een windows omgeving.
<slipstreamer> hihi heb ik al geprobeerd hij vond het lekker werken
<slipstreamer> ja heb hier geen windows
<OerHeks> sterkte :-)
<slipstreamer> tot ik heb vertelde dat het ubuntu was
<slipstreamer> maar is er geen manier
<slipstreamer> om men sata drivers toe te voegen
<OerHeks> bij xp install, kan je op gegeven moment, met F6 sata drivers invoegen, bij installatie
<OerHeks> dus remasteren. slipstreamen is niet nodig
<slipstreamer> hihi dacht ik ook was eve vergeten dat het windows was
<slipstreamer> oer tijdperk dus
<slipstreamer> diskettes !!!!
<OerHeks> jups, alleen via diskette
<joris> He maar XP support eindigt bijna, wil je dat echt nog gaan installeren?
<slipstreamer> willen is een groot woord
<slipstreamer> ik heb een fobie tegen alles dat van microsoft komt
<slipstreamer> men broer vond het een ''snelle xp'' toen ik ubuntu op xp kiet lijken
<OerHeks> mama heeft het nogsteeds niet door, firefox en evolution is alles wat ze gebruikt.
<slipstreamer> hoe bedoel je
<Gotiniens> OerHeks, mijn ouders heb ik het laatst maar gezegd dat ze firefox ipv IE gebruiken
<Gotiniens> binnenkort krijgen ze een andere PC, dan ga ik denk ik chrome installen
<joris> grappig, ik denk dat ik dit ook een keer ga doen bij mijn moeder. Ik wordt een beetje moedeloos van alle spyware en toolbars die haar computer ongeveer tot stilstand brengen
<slipstreamer> ah men oma heeft het nog altijd niet in de gaten dat ze met linux werkt hihi
<slipstreamer> ze vond haar pc ineens snel
<joris> Maar slipstreamer ik zou windows 7 installeren voor  je broer. Tenzij de hardware dat echt niet aan kan
<slipstreamer> ik denk het niet
<slipstreamer> penitinium 4
<slipstreamer> 1gb ram
<slipstreamer> dus neih
<slipstreamer> win 7 heb ik al geinstaleerd
<slipstreamer> maar is echt te traaaaag
<slipstreamer> dus iemand tips
<slipstreamer> of ik zoen programa kan gebruiken
<slipstreamer> dat voor linux gemaakt is
<joris> Ah ok, toch raar he, want win 7 kan wel met een atom processor, ook niet echt een snelheidsmonster
<slipstreamer> jah het draait er op
<slipstreamer> maar extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem traaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag
<joris> Wie nog een pentium 4 wil gebruiken moet toch gewoon echt ubuntu installeren.
<OerHeks> of Kubuntu :-)
<slipstreamer> hihi ik werk met ubuntu
<slipstreamer> elke 2 maan herinstalatie
<OerHeks> waarom zou een linux ontwikkelaar een tool maken om xp te slipstreamen, vraag ik me af.
<OerHeks> is er geen windows tool die onder wine draaid ?
<OerHeks> zie wineHQ database ?
<joris> Nou er zijn heel veel tools in linux om windows te repareren, dus het zou me niet verbazen als het bestaat
<slipstreamer> tja
<JanC> volgens mij zullen die windows tools om te slipstreamen ook onder Wine werken
<JanC> die dingen doen immers niet meer dan wat files kopiëren en wat tekstbestandjes schrijven/aanpassen...
<OerHeks> ik heb gezocht, maar geen entry voor autostreamer in WinHQ database.
<OerHeks> http://www.schoonepc.nl/instal/windows_xp_slipstreamen_autstreamer_nlite.html
<slipstreamer> ik heb nlite geprobeerd maar wil niet werken
<OerHeks> zou dan slipstream gewoon onder windows7 draaien, traag of niet, is geen probleem
<slipstreamer> nu staat er aleen ubuntu op (:
<slipstreamer> wine wilt het niet openen
<OerHeks> met wine zul je winetricks moeten installeren, denk ik.
<OerHeks> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<slipstreamer> zal later verder doen$
<slipstreamer> dit gaat men kopje te boven
<JanC> manueel slipstreamen is ook doodsimpel
<JanC> zeker als je alleen maar wat drivers wil toevoegen
<OerHeks> het gaat om Sata drivers, weet jij op welke plaats die moeten staan ?
<JanC> niet uit het hoofd, maar heb dat ooit wel gedaan
<JanC> er zijn verschillende sites die het uitleggen
<OerHeks> daarvoor is die Nlite nodig, begreep ik
<slipstreamer> tja
<slipstreamer> als ik wist hoe
<OerHeks> http://www.digitgeek.com/how-to-slipstream-sata-drivers-into-xp-cd/ of http://www.helpmij.nl/forum/showthread.php/278426-SATA-drivers-installeren-bij-nieuwe-installatie-windows-xp zoveel topics als je googled met xp + slipstream + sata
<OerHeks> als nlite en autostreamer niet onder ubuntu willen, dan maar op die win7.
<slipstreamer> maar er staat geen win 7 op de pc
<slipstreamer> die 2de kende ik al nu eve de eerste keze
<slipstreamer> mar das me nlitre
<slipstreamer> hoe slipstream je manueel
<Valrox> Hoi iedereen, is er toevallig een geweldige "grep" guru aanwezig? ;)
<OerHeks> wat wil je grep-pen, Valrox ?
<slipstreamer> wa is da
<Valrox> Wat ik probeer te 'grep-pen' is het Mac address van interface eth0. Maar ik probeer dan werkelijk alleen de getallen te krijgen en niet de gehele regel
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA (bijvoorbeeld)
<Valrox> Als ik het probeer krijg ik teveel informatie, terwijl ik eigenlijk alleen het werkelijke Mac address wil... als dit mogelijk is natuurlijk ;)
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, wireless of lan ?
<Valrox> lan :)
<trijntje> het is wel mogelijk, met awk enzo
<OerHeks> de regel: "ifconfig eth0 | grep HWaddr | sed -e 's/.* HWaddr \(.*\)/\1/' " geeft als output mijn mac adres weer
<Valrox> Jeutje, dat is nogal een regel :P
<OerHeks> geen sudo nodig
<jobkienhuis> kan evolution sync met android
<Valrox> Bedankt Oerheks! :)
<Valrox> Wat doet 'sed' precies eigenlijk?
<OerHeks> Valrox, ik ben geen guru, vond het hier > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/programmeren/mac-adres-43935/
<OerHeks> het is een stream editor, voor een file of pipeline
<OerHeks> zie ' man sed '
<Valrox> Dankje ;)
<hansw> /sbin/ifconfig |grep eth0 |awk '{print $5}'
<slipstreamer> weet iemand hoedak manueel moet slipstreamen
<hansw> vervang eth0 door het device dat je wil zien :-)
<OerHeks> dat is helemaal snel, hansw
<Valrox> Ik zag het Hans :) Bedankt!
<hansw> ach, linux, 100 manieren om dingen te doen
<OerHeks> slipstreamer, ik denk dat je daarvoor in #windows moet zijn
<Valrox> Is voor mij iets makkelijker... print 5 moet iets als woordnummer #5 voorstellen?
<Valrox> Van die betreffende regel oid?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> $5
<Valrox> Ja precies :) Beide nog bedankt! Hier heb ik wel veel aan :)
<joris> slipstreamer: http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/137316-linux-nlite-supported/
<slipstreamer>  aj
<slipstreamer> dat look intresting
<OerHeks> leuk, wineHQ database loopt achter dus
<slipstreamer> ziet er interesant uit
<slipstreamer> nu maar even in windows gaan zeggen dat windows brol is
<hansw> wat is nlite voor linux achtig iets?
<OerHeks> .NET Framework 2.0.. dat doe je dus met winetricks....
<hansw> ow, windows gedoe
<OerHeks> xucht
<joris> mwah ik ben heel blij dat wine bestaat, zonder wine zou ik denk ik geen dagelijks ubuntu gebruiker meer zijn..
<slipstreamer> tja en ik dat dacht dat men broer blij was
<slipstreamer> had nooit mogen zeggen dat het ubuntu was
<slipstreamer> hij vond het heeerlijk snel werken
<hansw> het draait niet op mono?
<joris> Nee dat snap ik ook niet helemaal. Het zou toch moeten kunnen om vanuit wine mono aan te roepen voor .net programma's, maar dat blijkt in de praktijk moeilijk te zijn
<hansw> nee, gewoon zonder wine
<slipstreamer> willen julie me helpen met winericks
<hansw> sorry, ik doe niets met wine, geen verstand van
<OerHeks> sh winetricks corefonts vcrun6 dotnet11 dotnet20 dotnet20sp2
<slipstreamer> sj canot open winetricks
<slipstreamer> sh
<OerHeks> verder op de errors letten, die geven goed aan welk component je nog moet hebben
<OerHeks> wel goed lezen, eerst winetricks script ophalen, etc
<slipstreamer> waar kan ik lezen
<OerHeks> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<vICTOR___> hello
<slipstreamer> #windows
<vICTOR___> hulp bij branden
<slipstreamer> #xp
<trijntje> dat noem ik nogeens kort en bondig
<Cas> vICTOR___, iets specifieker?
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat hij in moerdijk zat
<slipstreamer> winetrix geinstald va nu
<Valrox> Hmm ik probeerde een klein bash scriptje toe te voegen aan rc5.d... maar bij het opstarten gebeurt er vrijwel niets. Moet ik nog iets toevoegen oid?
<Valrox> Het heeft de laagste prioriteit bij opstarte, dus ik nam aan dat ik het scriptje gewoon moest kopieren naar rc5
<Valrox> opstarten*
<OerHeks> script executable maken ?
<Valrox> Dat is het al :O
<Cas> Script goed getest?
<hansw_> zet er wat debugging in
<Valrox> Script werkt wel tijdens het regulier uitvoeren
<hansw_> laat het wat schrijven naar een logfile
<Gotiniens> voldoe je wel aan de naam coventie?
<Valrox> Is dat er dan? ;) Dat denk ik niet dan haha
<hansw_> volledige shebang er in? path is voldoende?
<Gotiniens> was het je niet opgevallen dat alle scripts in die dit een bepaalde naam hebben?
<Valrox> Ja, beginende met S10 S12 S13 etc
<Gotiniens> precies
<Gotiniens> maar ik zou zoweizo even de README lezen in die map
<Gotiniens> belangrijke info
<Valrox> Hah, dat was me niet eens opgevallen ;)
<Valrox> Bedankt
<Valrox> Even rebooten en kijken of het werkt ;)
<Valrox> Zijn er ook limitaties, wat er tijdens het booten uitgevoerd mag worden?
<Valrox> hehe, helaas ;) Werkt niet
<Gotiniens> nou heb je het iniedergeval op de goede manier gedaan
<Gotiniens> kan je het script uitvoeren alsof het een executable is?
<Gotiniens> als ./<scriptnaam>
<Cas> Wat voor script is het?
<Valrox> Dat hoop ik tenminste, ik gebruikte: ln -s /home/administrator/S99mail.sh /etc/rc5.d.d/S99mail.sh
<Valrox> Het is een script dat het DHCP adres moet versturen als mail naar 'x' als email
<Valrox> Als zoiets uberhaunt bij startup kan werken
<Valrox> uberhaupt*
<Gotiniens> dat moet wel kunnen ja
<Valrox> Het zit zeg maar zo: Ik gebruik KVM. Tijdens het clonen van VM's met DHCP kan je niet achter het ip adress komen zonder handmatig te gaan kijken
<Valrox> Dus dacht ik: Laat de guest een mailtje sturen met zijn eigen verkregen DHCP address
<Valrox> En het werkt als ik idd ./mail.sh gebruik
<Cas> Wat ik zou denken, is dat de guest problemen heeft met de mailserver, die misschien nog niet is opgestart of zo
<Cas> Ik ben echter alles behalve een expert in dat soort dingen
<Valrox> Dat lijkt mij ook, maar ik heb hem de laagste priority gegeven in rc5.d ( als ik dat goed zeg )
<Gotiniens> Valrox, alsin 00?
<hansw_> Valrox, je hebt gekeken in de logfiles ?
<Gotiniens> 99 is beter
<Valrox> Ik heb het idd 99 gegeven
<Valrox> Nog niet in de logfiles gekeken hansw ^^ had niet verwacht dat daar iets kwam te staan
<Valrox> Maar ik kijk even
<Gotiniens> laat het script ook loggen
<Gotiniens> dan kan je iig zien of het opgestart wordt of dat het sturen van mail mis gaat
<Valrox> Even googelen om te kijken hoe dat gaat ;) Moment
<Gotiniens> gewoon regelmatig een echo "bericht" >> <logfile>
<Gotiniens> in je script
<Valrox> Bedankt, even kijken wat er zoal gebeurt ;)
<Valrox> Hij is even opnieuw opstarten ;) Postfix heeft een priority van 20, dus neem aan dat het goed hoort te gaan
<hansw_> doorzoek de postfix logfiles
<Valrox> Het eerste wat duidelijk is: Er wordt niet eens een echo geschreven in de logs
<Valrox> Dus hij wordt niet eens opgestart! :O
<Valrox> Althans, dat neem ik aan?
<Valrox> Het uitvoeren schrijft wel de echos bij, maar er is verder niets bijgekomen tijdens de reboot
<Valrox> Zo! Het werkt! :D
<Valrox> Mijn dank is groot! :D Echt toppie :) Bedankt voor al jullie hulp
<OerHeks> 15/1 http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<OerHeks> oeps was voor offtoppic
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-06
<noobyone> goede morgen
<noobyone> heb een vraag
<noobyone> mss dat iemand me kan helpen
<trijntje> vraag maar raak
<noobyone> ik gebruik ubuntu  maar wil een bootable xp op mn usb stick maken
<noobyone> heb met unetbootin geprobeerd
<noobyone> maar wil niet
<sultan-atwork> kan inderdaad onder ubuntu, maar is wel heel omslachtig....
<sultan-atwork> met unetbootin kun je alleen linux based bootjes maken.
<noobyone> ja ben er net achter gekomen
<noobyone> :S
<sultan-atwork> ik heb het in een virtualbox onder windows gedaan... dat lukte uiteindelijk wel...
<sultan-atwork> google is je grootste vriend in deze....
<sultan-atwork> maar je moet wel het kaf onder het koren weten te scheiden, er zijn nogal wat lieden die van alles en nog wat roepen waar je absoluut niks mee opschit
<sultan-atwork> opschiet.
<noobyone> kijk wrom ik xp nodig hebt  is om dat ik mijn LG  gt540 firmware wil upgraden van 1.6 naar 2.1   heb via virtual oracle xp geinstaleerd maar wat ik ook doe hij ziet mn usb niet
<noobyone> dus nu probeer ik het via   xp op mn  pendrive
<noobyone> kan iemand me helpen
<trijntje> noobyone, misschien kan je dat beter in #windows proberen
<noobyone> :S   moet ik ubuntu van mn lappy gooien en xp weer er op enz enz
<noobyone>  veelste veel werk
<noobyone> is er geen andere manier
<trijntje> ik heb niet echt ervaring met zoiets
<trijntje> je zou een backup van je hele hd kunnen maken, xp installeren en de backup weer terug zetten, dan heb je iig ubuntu terug
<trijntje> als je een grote externe hd hebt
<noobyone> ja maar moet ik wel space op mn had drive hebben
<noobyone> ja en die heb ik dus niet
<rork> via wine? native tools? andermans pc? hirens boot cd? andere harde schijf in je pc drukken? partities resizen?
<rork> 't zijn maar wat suggesties die je zou kunnen proberen, ik heb 't ook nooit gedaan.
<noobyone> zal me verder in verdiepen
<trijntje> noobyone, want als einddoel wil je je BIOS updaten?
<noobyone> nee niet bios    maar mijn firm ware van mijn adroid  mobieltje
<noobyone> daar voor heb ik xp of win7
<noobyone> maar ik ben niet bekend met win7 dus dan maar xp
<noobyone> LG Optimus GT540
<RawChid> Is op iemand anders zn PC geen optie?
<noobyone> woon op kamer en  zijn niet echt ikmn vrienden die er wonen poolen turken enz enz  heb niks tegen ze
<trijntje> en je kan niet via linux dat android gedoe doen?
<noobyone> heb ik  via  die update tool under wine geprobeerd
<noobyone> maar wil niet echt lukken
<RawChid> Had je ook al XP in virtual box ofzo geprobeerd?
<noobyone> ook aan gedacht  maar krijg usb niet voor elkaar
<RawChid> De OSE versie van vbox heeft geen USB
<RawChid> JE moet daarvoor de gesloten versie installeren (via de site of aparte pakketbron toevoegen)
<noobyone> kan je me een link geven
<RawChid> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<RawChid> Je kunt de deb downloaden, of zo'n bron toevoegen
<RawChid> Als je zo'n bron toevoegt ontvang je ook updates
<RawChid> Lukt het?
<noobyone> nee niet echt
<RawChid> Vertel..
<noobyone> One sec
<noobyone> even over nieuw  ik laat je zo weten
<RawChid> Sure
<sultan> download anders eens hirens bootdisk, daar zit een mini-live windows op, mogelijk dat het daarmee ook lukt
<sultan> weet niet zeker of die usb ondersteund.
<Rimo> Hallo,weet iemand de opdrachtregel om Cairo Dock automatisch te starten wanneer ik de computer opstart?
<OrangeTux> ja, hoor
<OrangeTux> Voorkeuren - opstarttoepassingen en dan toevoegen
<OrangeTux> en dan als opdracht invoeren "cario-dock"
<Rimo> daar was ik al,ik weet alleen niet hoe ik het moet toevoegen
<Rimo> oke dank je
<trijntje> hoe vaak heb je dat nou al gevraagd :P
<Arphetic> Heeft iemand misschien een handig tooltje voor ubuntu om asf bestanden op te slaan?
<OrangeTux> helaas...
<Oer> er is wel een xmms plugin > xmms2-plugin-asf  om af te spelen, denk ik.
<RawChid> IK zou kijken naar een firefox plug-in
<RawChid> add-on zelfs
<Arphetic> VLC en Mplayer hebben er allebij grote problemen mee :<
<RawChid> Misschien w32codecs gebruiken?
<RawChid> Gezien het een typisch windows formaat is
<inSanity_> goedemiddag :)
<Oer> :)
<inSanity_> ik moet even om die irc etiquette lachen hoor
<inSanity_> "Zodra je in het kanaal komt, hoef je niet elke keer "hoi", "hallo" "... ;)
<Oer> och, het is wel aardig
<inSanity_> precies, kom ik mijn goede voornemen ook nog eens na
<Oer> een bevestiging van ons kant ook
<RawChid> Ach
<inSanity_> leuk initiatief trouwens
<inSanity_> die basis cursus python
<OrangeTux>  waar?
<inSanity_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<Oer> op 15/1
<Oer> ik heb per ongeluk de laatste inschijf-opening gebruikt :(
<sultan> kun je zo weer extra aanmaken, is gewoon wiki
<Oer> en dat ? komt uit op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/OerHeks ..
<Oer> :(
<OrangeTux> Kan ik ik ook gewoon binnenvallen zonder aanmelding?
<Oer> goede vraag
<Oer> ik denk het wel, hoe meer cursisten, hoe leuker
<OrangeTux> want ik weet niet zeker of ik op dat tijdstip online ben ivm met werk
<OrangeTux> ben al wel thuis of nog niet zegmaar
<RawChid> OrangeTux: je kunt gewoon meekijken
<OrangeTux> dat vermoedde ik al
<Out`Of`Control> Kan iemand mij op die lijst zetten?
<RawChid> Waarschijnlijk kunnen de cursisten niet direct praten met de leider
<RawChid> Vragen worden denk ik door 1 persoon in een ander kanaal ge-inventariseerd, en die geeft het weer door (denk ik)
<RawChid> Out`Of`Control: wat is je naam?
<Out`Of`Control> Viper
<RawChid> lol
<RawChid> je nick is Out`Of`Control ?
<Out`Of`Control> en Viper
<OrangeTux> Out`Of`Control && Viper
<Out`Of`Control> Juis
<RawChid> Waarmee kom je die dag?
<RawChid> Oke, ik zet je er wel bij
<RawChid> nog iemand? nu ben ik toch bezig
<Out`Of`Control> Python leren
<OrangeTux> ja, kies mij
<Out`Of`Control> thanks RawChid :)
<Oer> kun je ook dat © 2004-2008 Ubuntu Nederland aanpassen naar 2011 ?
<OrangeTux> copyright zelker x
<OrangeTux> xD
<OrangeTux> is idd btje verouderd
<Oer> 2008 is zo oud
<RawChid> ACh, die hele wiki is oud
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Nee valt wel mee, de inhoud is wel up-to-date
<Out`Of`Control> Is het niet beter om een CC of GPL licentie gebruiken?
<OrangeTux> Rawchid, kan je mij er ook  nog bijzetten?
<JanC> gewoon die datum weglaten ipv aanpassen...
<OrangeTux> RawChid: ?
<misnix> pagina's zonder datum, monsters zonder waarde
<RawChid> OrangeTux: is goed
<OrangeTux> danku
<RawChid> JE naam?
<RawChid> OrangeTux
<RawChid> ...
<OrangeTux> Zet me gewoon maar als OrangeTux erop
<OrangeTux> naam en ircnick
<RawChid> ok
<OrangeTux> danku
<slipstreamer> hoi
<slipstreamer> bestaat er een programa om drivers te slipstreamen voor ubuntu
<slipstreamer> #ubuntu
<Oer> die vraag heb je gister ook al gesteld slipstreamer
<slipstreamer> ja
<slipstreamer> weet ik (:
<slipstreamer> en is nog altijd niet gelukt
<Oer> denk dat het niet bestaat
<slipstreamer> maar julie zeiden ook iets over manueel
<Oer> dat zei JanC, dat die dat wel eens manueel heeft gedaan, maar ik denk dat hij dat deed op een windows omgeving
<slipstreamer> dat maakt toch niet uit
<Oer> ja, dat maakt wel uit :-)
<JanC> Oer: ik weet niet eens zeker meer of het onder Windows of onder Ubuntu was  ;)
<slipstreamer> maar hoe doe je het
<slipstreamer> jan heb je de tijd /zin om het me uit te leggen
<JanC> zoals ik zei, gewoon een how-to op het web gevolgd...
<slipstreamer> weet je die nog zein ?
<Oer> ik gaf je gister 2 links :-)
<Oer> niet opgeslagen zeker ?
<slipstreamer> jawel hoor
<slipstreamer> maar die waren van nlite
<slipstreamer> windows programas
<JanC> http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/559-slipstream-windows-xp-sata-drivers.html ziet er bruikbaar uit
<slipstreamer> iis bekijken he
<slipstreamer> bedankt he
<JanC> ik heb ook maar gewoon gegoogled hoor...
<slipstreamer> dit lijkt me doenbaar
<slipstreamer> ik zal soms mischien eve vraag hebben maar lijkt me doenbaar
<JanC> ik heb geen Windows hier, dus lastig vragen te beantwoorden...  ;)
<JanC> maar je moet gewoon zorgen dat die drivers in de juiste map staan en dan een configuratiebestandje aanpassen of zo
<JanC> je zal wel moeten zorgen dat de ISO achteraf juist gebouwd wordt
<slipstreamer> ik moet het met ubuntu doen he
<JanC> tenzij je die rechtstreeks bewerkt
<slipstreamer> als ik windows had was het makkelijk he
<Oer> er zal toch wel iemand in je omgeving zijn, met windows ?
<slipstreamer> mhh niet echt nee
<JanC> Oer: lijkt me sowieso wel leuk om te weten hoe het met Ubuntu kan...  ;)
<slipstreamer> ik denk dat ik het zo gaa doen
<slipstreamer> een virtuele xp aanmaken
<slipstreamer> en dan daar  cd rippen
<slipstreamer> dan nlite en dan branden
<slipstreamer> pfffffffff
<JanC> daar leer je niks mee bij  ;)
<slipstreamer> weet ik maar ik geef het op
<slipstreamer> dan maar op drastische manier
<slipstreamer> het gaat me een petje te boven
<slipstreamer> ik zal oooit wel is deftig met ubuntu kunnen werken
<JanC> dit heeft niks met Ubuntu te maken
<slipstreamer> toch wel hoor
<JanC> het is even makkelijk/moeilijk als met Windows als je geen nlite gebruikt...
<slipstreamer> ja als ik wist hoe
<JanC> dat staat daar uitgelegd (en ook op MSDN en zo)
<slipstreamer> jah maar das windows gaat men petje te boven denk ik
<Oer> en joris gaf je een link  http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/137316-linux-nlite-supported/
<slipstreamer> jah ben nog niet goed genoeg met linux voor dat heb ik ook geprobeerd
<slipstreamer> ik zal zoen dingen allemaal later moeten proberen
<Oer> sterkte :-D
<slipstreamer> te kereb als ik ouder ben
<slipstreamer> te leren als ik ouder  ben als ik in informatica richting zit zal ik ddat allemaal wel leren
<slipstreamer> om beter met ubntu enz te werken
<JanC> de uitleg zonder nlite is grotendeels hetzelfde onder Ubuntu als onder Windows volgens mij, maar goed...
<joris> slipstreamer: waar gaat het eigenlijk fout? Ik heb het net geprobeerd, maar bij mij installeert nlite zonder problemen
<Oer> ik denk dat hij graag een volledige howto wil hebben.
<joris> Tja in principe kun je gewoon de howto van windows volgen natuurlijk zolang het niet crashed
<joris> misschien is zijn engels niet goed genoeg
<joris> De instrukties waren toch niet echt rocket-science
<joris> Wat me ook nog wel een grappige oplossing leek was BartPE vanuit linux bouwen en dan nlite integreren in BartPE. Zou moeten kunnen...
<joris> Ik ga nog eens een keer goed kijken naar BartPE want ik word een beetje leip van al die dual boots...
<renommee> hallo
<renommee> imand ervaring met postfix?
<bronadde> hoi is hier een terminal goeroe die weet hoe ik een paketbron moet adden
<bronadde> Repository: ppa:falk-t-j/qtsixa
<bronadde> ik moet deze adde
<bronadde> iemand die weet goe ik het moet adde
<trijntje> jahoor
<trijntje> staat ook gewoon op launchpad uitgelegd, op de pagina van die ppa
<bronadde> ja maar heb al gedaan via updatebehheer maar werkt niet
<bronadde> hoe weet jij welke ppa da is
<trijntje> het staat bij *elke* ppa ;)
<trijntje> de link "Read about installing"
<trijntje> maargoed, het korte antwoord is sudo add-apt-repository ppa:falk-t-j/qtsixa
<bronadde> trijntje sorry nog een vraad wat betekent sudo en apt
<trijntje> sudo betekent 'voor uit als beheerder van de computer'
<trijntje> add-apt-repository is 'voeg een ppa aan het systeem toe'
<bronadde> dan heb ik weeral iets bijgeleerd dankje he
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<renommee> hallo
<renommee> mail versturen postfix
<renommee> lukt niet
<renommee> iemand een idee
<Oer> klinkt leuk, maar wat is je vraag precies ?
<Oer> welke error krijg je bijvoorbeeld ?
<renommee> mail naar buiten sturen lukt niet
<renommee> zal even kijken
<renommee> bad command startup
<Oer> ik heb geen idee renommee, ik hoop dat iemand meesleest
<Oer> de wiki is niet duidelijk op die error https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Hunebedman> Hallo, weet iemand een goede IRC client voor Ubuntu met veel functionaliteit?
<OrangeUbuntu> pidgin
<OrangeUbuntu> is het alleen voor IRC?
<OrangeUbuntu> of ook voor ander manier van chat, zoals MSN
<Gotiniens> voor alleen pidgin raad ik xchat aan
<OrangeUbuntu> dan is pidgin een goede client die met veel protocolen omkan gaan
<Hunebedman> :) Ja die gebruik ik nu, maar ik ben op zoek naar een IRC client waar ik niet zoveel commando's hoef in te voeren.
<Gotiniens> veel minder dan bij xchat kan niet hoor
<Hunebedman> Wil bijv. een overzicht hebben van alle kanalen op een IRC server
<Gotiniens> server -> list of channels
<Hunebedman> hoi Gotiniens hoe moet ik dat commando invoeren?
<Gotiniens> in de menu balk
<Gotiniens> daar heb je server
<Gotiniens> en onder server heb je list of channels
<Hunebedman> Heb het gezien in Pidgin, kan dit ook in bijv. in xchat?
<Gotiniens> ja
<Gotiniens> ik heb het over xchat
<Hunebedman> ok
<Hunebedman> dank je
<erkan^> Heeft Linux ofwel Windows een speciale chatprogramma waarvan je kan vanuit de computer chatten naar BB pingen ?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> je kan BB ping is alleen van blackberry naar blackberry
<erkan^> kee
<Gotiniens> anders is _NIET_ mogelijk
<erkan^> thanx
<Klap-in> dat pingen is toch met iets beveiligd dat zelfs veiligheidsdiensten graag willen weten?
<erkan^> Gotiniens,
<hansw> is dat pingen niet via een jabber client te doen?
<hansw> soort van ping gateway
<erkan^> geen idee?
<erkan^> :|
<Gotiniens> hansw, nee
<Gotiniens> het gaat via een apart netwerk buiten het internet om
<Aegir_> ib2009 snelkoppeling in toepassingen/kantoor, nu laat ib2010 niet installeren in toepassingen/kantoor maar alleen in toepassingen wat doe ik fout?
<hansw> Gotiniens, ah, lastig
<erkan^> van school?
<Klap-in> cia had dacht inzicht in protocol, andere zulke diensten mochten in verkeer kijken..
<Klap-in> kwam eens langs op tweakers, dus daar kun je t denk ik wel terugvinden
<Gotiniens> het kan niet
<erkan^> en WhatApp dan?
<Gotiniens> leuk dat CIA het kan, maar wij zijn geen enorme overheids instantie
<Cees> Aegir_, wat gebruik je dan een ~ of het volledige pad naar ib2010ux?
<Gotiniens> erkan^, dat is een apart netwerk ten opzichte van bb ping
<Gotiniens> dat zou eventueel wel kunnen op je linux/windows pc, maar dat heeft nog niemand gemaakt
<Cees> waarom weet ik niet waarom maar dat maakt hier het verschil in het Toepassingen -> Kantoor menu. :) ???
<erkan^> ja
<Aegir_> Het volledige pad cees
<Cees> ok, zou ook niet mogen uitmaken dacht ik altijd
<Oer> Aegir_, is ib2010 wel aanwezig in systeem > voorkeuren > hoofdmenu  ?
<Aegir_> Cees, Kan het zijn dat voor ib2009 en ib2010 het zefde icoon wordt gebruikt
<Aegir_> ib2010 staat wel in systeem / voorkeuren/hoofdmenu
<OrangeUbuntu> hoe kom ook alweer er snel achter wat het ip-adres van mijn netwerkprinter is?
<Oer> scannen ?
<Cees> Aegir_, ik heb geen icoon en had ib2009 niet in Kantoor staan. Vorig jaar de opdrachtregel gebruikt ;)
<Cees> Maar of dat het verschil maakt?
<Cees> OrangeUbuntu, dhcp adres? Kan je de lease tabel bekijken? (wat voor de een snel is, is dat niet voor een ander he ;))
<Aegir_> Aegir (Quit)
<Cees> OrangeUbuntu, of kan je een statuspagina laten printen, staat het vast op.
<OrangeUbuntu> ik probeer
<Cees> iets van setup page ofzo?
<OrangeUbuntu> nee, bij ubuntu heb ik alleen een simpele programma waarin ik een ipaders moet invullen om te zoeken
<Cees> Iemand een idee waarom ~/ib2010/enz hier niet werkt en /home/naam/ib2010/enz wel? Kan dan programma ib2010ux niet vinden.
<OrangeUbuntu> de cijfers van het segment invullen en zelf verder laten zoeken werkt niet
<Cees> OrangeUbuntu, ik bedoel OP de printer zelf. Offline dus
<Cees> heeft die geen setup, setting of test page die je kan printen?
<Gotiniens> Cees, echo $HOME eens, kijken of dat /home/naam is
<OrangeUbuntu> nee, gekgenoeg staat op de testpage geen ip adres
<OrangeUbuntu> kijken of er ander testpages zijn
<OrangeUbuntu> brb
<OrangeUbuntu> ja, ander testpage
<OrangeUbuntu> staat het op
<OrangeUbuntu> danku
<Cees> Gotiniens, $HOME geeft naam, dat is niet de oorzaak.
<Gotiniens> Cees, $HOME moet /home/naam geven
<Gotiniens> ow je kan trouwens ook echo ~/ doen
<Cees> Uitvoeren van dochterproces ‘~/ib2010/bin/ib2010ux’ is mislukt (Bestand of map bestaat niet)
<Cees> Gotiniens, ja echo $HOME geeft /home/cees en echo ~/ geeft /home/cees/
<Gotiniens> is ~/ib2010/bin/ib2010ux soms een script?
<CyberGabber> Cees: Is ib2010 ook een user?
<Cees> CyberGabber, volgens more /etc/passwd | grep ib2010 niet
<Gotiniens> waarom zou ib2010 een gebruiker moeten zijn?
<Cees> Gotiniens, more geeft ******** ib2010/bin/ib2010ux: Geen tekstbestand ********
<Gotiniens> Cees, file is voor zoiets een beter commando
<Gotiniens> ik zou het verder niet weten dan
<Cees> ok: ib2010/bin/ib2010ux: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped
<Cees> Gotiniens, is ook niet ZO belangrijk, het werkt wel met het volledige pad stom dus
<Cees> was wel handig voor http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/BelastingDienst
<d9ping> @Cees mooi :)
<hansw> Cees, is dat ook op 64 bits te draaien?
<Cees> hansw, ik gebruik 64 bit en het draait wonderbaarlijk :)
<hansw> netjes
<Cees> hansw, zonder visuele effecten, dat wel. Maar dat zal op 32 bit geen verschil maken.
<hansw> Cees, het is maar de belastingdienst, je moet nog steeds een groot gedeelte afstaan
<joris> Werkt dat belastingdienst ding beter als vorig jaar?
<joris> Of is het hetzelfde programma?
<Oer> kees-jan de jager heeft andere getallen ingevoerd, dacht ik.
<Cees> joris, het is niet hetzelfde programma, er zitten (neem ik stellig aan) andere rekenregels in.
<joris> Ok maar nog steeds heel traag in ubuntu?
<Cees> Oer, je was met voor ;)
<Oer> joris, lag dat dan ook niet aan desktop effecten ?
<Cees> traag? het invoeren van al die getallen is hier het traagst.
<Cees> en met effecten werkt het niet goed nee, hier niet.
<joris> Geen idee, ik heb het toen niet kunnen oplossen, maar het was niet te doen...
<Cees> maar ja, 1x per jaar kan ik wel zonder effecten. De berekening is een effect op zich :)
<joris> Zeker, als het echt alleen compiz is, maar dat kan ik me eigenlijk niet voorstellen..
<joris> Ik hoop het wel. Ik doe mijn boekhouding in linux, dus dan is het ook wel handig om ook mijn aangifte in linux te doen
<Ronnie> ik ben van plan om een nieuwe supportmap te maken (in django, voor django-foundations project). wie wil er even snel mee brainstormen welke opties/functies er allemaal in moeten komen
<Cees> joris, de afgelopen jaren is mij dat wel gelukt. Maar dat is misschien deels geluk en met handicaps zoals een slecht font :|
<JanC> joris: wat gebruik je daarvoor?
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-website/django-foundations
<Ronnie> http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JanC> joris: Eekboek ?
<joris> voor boekhouding bedoel je JanC ?
<JanC> ja
<joris> Nee niet Eekboek ->  http://www.gravita.nl/linuxprogramma
<joris> niet open source helaas en ook niet gratis
<joris> Maar wel goed genoeg voor mijn simpele boekhouding
<JanC> is al leuk dat ze Linux ondersteunen  ☺
<joris> Zeker, er zijn eigenlijk ook maar weinig alternatieven
<JanC> Eekboek is open source
<JanC> maar misschien niet zo erg geschikt voor onervaren gebruikers
<joris> precies
<joris> dat was mijn probleem, ik moet mezelf echt leren boekhouden en eekboek veronderstelt wel wat voorkennis
<joris> Er is nu wel een gui zag ik
<JanC> deels
<JanC> nu ja, de eekboek shell draait in een GUI-venster, en er zijn dialoogvensters voor bepaalde acties
<JanC> rapporten en zo
<hansw> joris, vroeger ondersteunde king software ook linux meen ik
<hansw> geen idee of ze dat nog doen
<JanC> met OpenERP kan je in principe ook boekhouding doen
<joris> geen idee ik heb redelijk lang gezocht, maar ik kon eigenlijk alleen gravita vinden of iets web based waarvoor je per maand betaald
<JanC> maar dat is wel wat uitgebreid voor veel mensen, gok ik
<joris> Ja maar OpenErp is mijn bedrijf nog heel lang niet aan toe ;)
<JanC> ik vraag me af of Gravita ook voor .be ondersteuning biedt
<joris> Nou ze gebruiken het nederlandse boekhoudschema, maar dat is denk ik hetzelfde als in Belgie
<JanC> joris: niet helemaal hetzelfde, dacht ik
<JanC> en natuurlijk is de belastingzooi anders en zo
<JanC> joris: welke grafische toolkit gebruiken ze?
<joris> Gravita volgens mij gtk maar pin me er niet op vast
<JanC> staat inderdaad dat Gtk nodig is
<joris> Je kunt een demo downloaden van hun site. Debian versie werkt in ieder geval prima met ubuntu
<Oer> :-)
<kanjezoweleenwin> vraagje kan je ubuntu op je compter installeren naast windows als os en dan per gelegenheid kiezen welk besturingssysteem je wilt?
<Oer> jawel
<Oer> ubuntu heeft ook de bootloader, om te kunnen kiezen
<kanjezoweleenwin> je hoeft niks speciaals te doen?
<Oer> deze heet Grub2
<kanjezoweleenwin> Grub2?
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<JanC> je moet niks speciaals te doen idd.
<kanjezoweleenwin> cheers Oer!
<Oer> en na installatie, de multimedia wiki volgen > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<Oer> dan heb je bijna een compleet systeem
<hansw> eigenlijk moet je gewoon kiezen voor a of b maar dat is hier offtopic :-) zonde van de ruimte die je voor a of b nodig hebt
<hansw> ik weet nog dat ik een 80 Mb schijf in 2'n splitste, dit om Linux en MS Windows te draaien
<hansw> kon zelfs kernels compileren, X draaien
<Oer> als je compileren leuk vind, is er een andere distro erg geschikt
<hansw> en de bootloader was nog gewoon lilo, je moest alleen niet vergeten ide mee te compilen :-)
<hansw> Oer, slackware? :-)
<Oer> ja, ik dacht eigenlijk een andere, maar er zijn er zoveel
<hansw> gentoo?
<Oer> jups, die
<hansw> dat is voor bitneukers, niet voor byteneukers
<Oer> nu, ik wou kiezen uit 2, ubuntu en fedora
<hansw> Oer, fedora, dat is toch de community rhel?
<Oer> ja, best cutting edge pakketten
<hansw> installeer eens oracle voor vmware, dan geven ze --nodeps adviezen enzo, gekruiste afhankelijkheden
<hansw> mijn baas wil het mij niet eens laten doen omdat hij weet hoe ik ga mopperen
<Oer> elke distro heeft zijn eigenaardigheden
<hansw> het heeft nog net geen --force
<hansw> maja, installeer het op unix v3 en je moet ook -ignoreSysReq geven
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-07
<CuraHack> ik heb hier een probleem
<CuraHack> ik kan de Ubuntu Server CD opbooten, maar niet installeren
<CuraHack> ik krijg een read erro
<CuraHack> r
<CuraHack> ik weet zeker dat het de CDplayer is
<CuraHack> heb al een andere gezet, zelfde
<CuraHack> nu zoek ik een work around
<CuraHack> is het mogelijk om via de command line van de install CD Ubuntu via het netwerk te installeren?
<CuraHack> iedereen slaapt hier ofniet?
<Klap-in> de details weet ik niet maar het heet Netboot.
<Klap-in> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot hier wel meer info, weet niet of dit het meest recente is
<Klap-in> zelf geen ervaring namelijk
<Klap-in> (of je moet een usb-stick maken, in menu Beheer: opstartschijf maken)
<Klap-in> maar misschien dat je hiermee wel wat meer info kunt vinden, misschien in het forum. Succes, moet r zelf weer vandoor.
<muizen> hoi
<muizen> kent iemand een muis die werk met ubuntu
<muizen> liefst met draad en nog liever zoen die oplaadbaar is met adaptor of usb
<sultan-atwork> alle muizen werken met ubuntu, ben er nog nooit een tegengekomen die niet werkt
<muizen> ah handig
<sultan-atwork> logitech heb ik goeie ervaring mee.
<muizen> me too men toetsebordje komt er van
<muizen> op aanraden van trijntje of oer
<sultan-atwork> http://gistron.nl/products/49/invoerapparaten.html
<muizen> welke gebruik jij
<sultan-atwork> heel veel verschillende... op verschillende systemen
<sultan-atwork> maar wel allemaal logitech, meestal de goedkoopste
<sultan-atwork> blijf een Hollander ;-)
<muizen> hihi gierige belg hier
<JanC> muizen met 35 knoppen moet je soms wel wat prutsen voor die doen wat je wilt
<muizen> euh 35 kniooe mjne heeft er 2
<muizen> waar ik de andere 33 zou moete steken ?
<JanC> en Logitech is goed voor muizen als je hun goedkope modellen koopt (die zonder 35 knoppen dus)
<JanC> voor toetsenborden wil ik wel geen Logitech  :P
<muizen> ik word zot van die batterijen dus iik wil er liefst een met zoen oplaad kabel of dock station
<muizen> of met draad
<muizen> ik heb een goed logitech toetsebord
<JanC> draad++
<muizen> ik heb logitech classi 500
<muizen> draad toetsebord werkt geweldig
<muizen> kan  iemand me een muis aanraden
<JanC> Logitech LS1 zijn redelijke goeie & goedkoop: http://www.logitech.com/nl-be/mice-pointers/mice/devices/4610
<muizen> wat is redelijk goedkoop
<JanC> 15 € ongeveer
<muizen> lijkt me een goede muis
<JanC> simpel, draad, laser & zelfs tiltwiel (dat niet de hele tijd ongewenst geactiveerd wordt zoals bij sommige andere muizen)
<JanC> was lang geleden dat ik nog eens tevreden was van een muis...  ;)
<muizen> tittelwiel ?
<muizen> dat snap ik even niet
<muizen> nu gebruik ik primitief men ps3 controller als muis
<JanC> als je het scrollwiel naar links of rechts duwt zijn dat extra knoppen (meestal gebruikt voor scroll links/rechts)
<muizen> mhh interesant
<JanC> en als je wil weten hoe je > 10 knoppen in ene muis "frommelt": http://www.logitech.com/assets/31255/4/wireless-gaming-mouse-g700.png
<muizen> ben beniew
<muizen> d
<muizen> en wa is het nut er van
<muizen> dat muist toch niet lekker
<JanC> don't ask me  ;)
<JanC> voor toetsenborden, geef mij maar Cherry  ☺
<sixasis> hoi
<sixasis> ik probeer met een commando naar men download map te gaan
<sixasis> http://www.ehow.com/how_7729420_use-ps3-controller-ubuntu.html
<sixasis> daar staat het
<sixasis>  cd/home/willem/downloads
<sixasis> wat doe ikverkeerd
<sixasis> is er iemand die weet wat ik verkeerd doe cd /home/willem/downloads
<sixasis> is hier een terminal goere
<misnix> is downloads niet met een hoofdletter?
<sixasis> is dat belangrijk
<sixasis> ?
<misnix> dat maakt namelijk uit
<misnix> ja
<sixasis> in tut staat het zonder
<misnix> probeer eens
<sixasis> ah
<sixasis> het werkt
<sixasis> dankje
<misnix> ok :)
<sixasis> daar stibd egt dab verkeerd
<misnix> ken beure
<sixasis> ik heb al volgend probleem
<sixasis> gcc -o sixpair sixpair.c -lusb moet ik uitvoeren
<sixasis> gcc: sixpair.c: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<sixasis> wat moet ik doen
<sixasis> pfff ik doe een andere tut
<misnix> Connect the PS3 controller, then download the "sixpair" driver to your downloads directory (See Resources).
<misnix> heb je dat al gedaan
<sixasis> euh nee
<misnix> foutcodes kloppen meesta :p
<misnix> +l
<sixasis> der staatt nergens da ik da moe doen
<sixasis> waar kan ik da downloade
<misnix> jawel, punt 3 van de instructions
<sixasis> waar staan de resources
<misnix> verderop
<sixasis> apt-get source bluez-utils && sudo apt-get build-dep bluez-utils  Read more: How to Use a PS3 Controller With Ubuntu | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_7729420_use-ps3-controller-ubuntu.html#ixzz1ALLDmM00
<sixasis> dot comando werkt niet
<sixasis> wat kan ik doen
<sixasis> -get build-dep bluez-utils Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar E: Kon het bestand /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources niet openen - open (2: Bestand of map bestaat niet)
<misnix> alleen het volgende uitgevoerd? ( niet wat er achterstaat Read more etc.):   apt-get source bluez-utils && sudo apt-get build-dep bluez-utils
<sixasis> is net gelukt
<sixasis> had het zelf eve nagekeken
<misnix> ok
<sixasis> controller werkt
<sixasis> hartstikke bedankt
<sixasis> nu gevoeligheid minderen
<misnix> geen dank ;)
<inSanity_> hi ppl
<inSanity_> ik zoek nog een mooie tux sticker voor op mn netbook
<inSanity_> weet iemand een adresje hiervoor?
<inSanity_> mag ook ubuntu sticker zijn ofc
<sultan> http://www.google.nl/images?q=ubuntu+stickers&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=NhcnTc68GZDm4AbJ7pDECQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=2&ved=0CDIQsAQwAQ&biw=1280&bih=839
<Oer> Vul onderstaand web-formulier in en we sturen je gratis zo'n felbegeerd stickervel toe. Zo lang onze voorraad strekt of rekt
<Oer> http://www.atcomputing.nl/Aanmelding/Ubuntu_stickers.php
<Oer> leuk als je er nog een artikel bij besteld, vinden ze geweldig
<Oer> trijntje :-)
<Oer> hebde ge maar een netbook gehaald ?
<inSanity_> Oer, bedankt!
<Oer> als je een comment kan ingeven, doe ze de groeten van Ubuntu-nl
<inSanity_> nee kan helaas niet, anders had ik t gedaan :p
<Oer> kee
<trijntje_netbook> hey Oer, klopt
<inSanity_> maar, formulier ingevuld, ik hoop dat ze nog niet op zijn ;)
<Oer> ze zullen de pagina wel verwijderen, als ze op zijn.
<Oer> het is een leer-instituut, geloof ik
<inSanity_> Oer, klopt ik heb er een training gevolgd
<inSanity_> erg goed adres - als het gaat om trainingen
<Oer> jups, leuk clupje
<ubdon> Hallo, ik wilde zojuist eens proberen of ik vanuit mijn windows pc naar mn ubuntu (geinstalleerd onder vbox trouwens) kan pingen. Helaas krijg ik een time-out. Ik heb al wat regels toegevoegd in iptables en ufw, zie ik nog iets over het hoofd?
<Oer> ubdon, staat er in je /etc/init.d/networking  zoiets als ' echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all '  ?
<Oer> dat filtert ping
<Oer> of net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all=1
<Oer> of in je ip tables ? zie voorbeeld > http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-disable-ping-response-in-ubuntu
<josspyker__> kijk ff na op de netwerk adapter op bridged staat
<Oer> ook een goede, jos :-)
<ubdon> nog niet gelukt dmv het voorbeeld voor iptables, ik kijk / probeer nog even verder. Ik begrijp dus dat het om een specifieke ICMP functie gaat?
<Oer> jups
<ubdon> Aha. btw ook nog niet gelutk met echo  1  > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<Oer> ping je op hostname of op hard IP ?
<ubdon> En zijn iptables en ufw de enige bronnen waar ik het probleem kan oplossen?
<ubdon> ik ping op ipadres
<Oer> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man8/ping.8.html
<ubdon> andersom lukt het trouwens wel. Dus vanuit Ubuntu naar Windows...
<Oer> dus geen ICMP issue in je router/switch
<ubdon> Ik probeer ondertussen nog even een regel toe te voegen in het bestand sysctl.conf
<ubdon> Helaas, ook daarna nog steeds een time out
<ubdon> zojuist deze regel uitgevoerd, ook geen succes : iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -m icmp --icmp-type 8 -j ACCEPT
<ubdon> Ik ga ondetussen even weer verder kijken...bedankt voor alle tips tot nu toe!
<PS3CONROL> HOI
<PS3CONROL> heeft iemand ervaring met qtsixa
<Oer> PS3CONROL, neen, ik las wel dat je gister die ppa toe ging voegen.
<PS3CONROL> jah
<PS3CONROL> klopt oer
<PS3CONROL> #windows
<ps3control> #wo,dpw
<ps3control> #windows
<Cugel> Heb je een vraag, ps3control?
<ps3controlelr> #windows
<Oer> duhh
<FOAD> Blijven proberen.
<ps3controlelr> hrrr
<FOAD> Het moet toch eens lukken.
<ps3controlelr> wat
<ps3controlelr> moet lukken
<ps3controlelr> a moe lukke
<Oer> beetje een windows irc kanaal lopen spammen
<Oer> triest
<ps3controlelr> hihi had het hun nog tegoed
<ps3controlelr> ik spam hier tog niet
<ps3controlelr> #vista
<ps3controlelr> #ps3
<ps3controlelr> #windowssuck
<ps3controlelr> @mod
<Cugel> Een echte hacker.
<JanC> Cugel: ja, om jezelf te kicken moet je idd. een echte hacker zijn  ;)
<Oer> mysterieus :-)
<hallo> Hoi, kan iemand mij helpen?
<Oer> misschien wel, hallo :-)
<hallo> Ik wil thuis een webserver opzetten met ubuntu, ik heb een oude desktop pc die ik daarbij kan gebruiken, moet ik dan de ubuntu server downloaden of de ubuntu desktop?
<JanC> wil je een GUI ?
<hallo> Is wel makkelijker natuurlijk, maar die desktop gebruik ik echt alleen als server, via mijn macbook pro 'maak' ik de site, zet ik de database op etc.
<hallo> Ik moet LAMP erop zetten...
<JanC> de server-versie heeft (standaard) geen GUI
<JanC> je kan natuurlijk wel een GUi achteraf installeren
<hallo> Ok, dus ik moet gewoon de desktop installeren op de pc, en dan de ApacheMySQLPHP erop zetten?
<JanC> je kan server-versie installeren en dan eventueel achteraf een GUI, of een desktop-versie en dan de LAMP-zooi achteraf bij installeren
<hallo> Ok thanks
<JanC> als je die GUI niet vaak gebruikt kan je ook naar Xubuntu of Lubuntu kijken
<hallo> in principe zet ik hem alleen op
<hallo> en doe ik er verder niks meer mee, ja ik doe er wel wat mee maar via een andere pc
<Oer> misschien een handige link > https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<JanC> dan heb je een lichtere GUI die minder RAM gebruikt en zo
<hallo> Ok, ik kijk wel even naar Xubuntu dan
<hallo> Dus Xubuntu op cd zetten, LAMP installeren en dan alle databases opzetten?
<JanC> hallo: het is in feite een beetje eigen voorkeur dus (ik zou zelf geen GUI gebruiken)
<hallo> Ik ben nogal nieuw in Ubuntu dus ik weet niet wat het handigst
<hallo> in principe heb ik niet veel nodig van ubuntu behalve als webserver
<hallo> ik probeer het als eerst wel met de server versie van ubuntu
<Oer> hou je er een monitor aan ?
<hallo> Nou aan het begin wel natuurlijk om hem op te zetten
<hallo> maar daarna niet meer
<hallo> dan staat hij gewoon als webserver te functioneren en verder niks
<JanC> als je geen monitor aansluit kan je best ook geen GUI nemen
<JanC> sommige grafische drivers vinden dat namelijk niet leuk  ;)
<hallo> Ok Thanks!
<hallo> ik probeer het als eerst wel met de server versie van ubuntu
<JanC> nu ja, is ook relatief
<hallo> die is nu ook klaar met downloaden :)
<Oer> succes
<JanC> server-versie kan je na installatie meteen via ssh inloggen vanaf je macbook en zo verder werken
<hallo> Top :D
<hallo> Daar ben ik wel bekend mee
<JanC> of nee, eerst ssh configureren misschien
<hallo> Komt hij ook als Bonjour dan tevoorschijn?
<hallo> Ok ik kijk wel even
<Oer> ja, bij installatie ssh service meenemen
<hallo> Ok top :)
<JanC> hallo: standaard niet, dacht ik, maar dat kan je via avahi wel regelen
<JanC> dat je de ssh-service publiceert via mDNS
<JanC> IIRC doet MacOS X dat automatisch ?
<hallo> Geen idee :p
<JanC> oh, en de server zal vermoedelijk wel zichtbaar zijn op bonjour
<JanC> ttz de "machine" of hoe noemen ze dat
<hallo> Ik zal het zo zien :P
<JanC> er staat een voorbeeld in /usr/share/doc/avahi-daemon/examples/
<inSanity_> goedenavond
<inSanity_> ik ben op zoek naar een manier om android te installeren naast mn ubuntu partitie, iemand een clue of ervaring hiermee?
<Digiplace> Ik heb het een keer gedaan met behulp van een live-cd
<Digiplace> hier mijn ervaringen: http://www.digiplace.nl/2009/09/24/android-op-je-desktop/
<inSanity_> Digiplace, dank je wel. Betekent volgens mij wel dat je een verouderde versie van android hebt dan?
<Digiplace> ik zie inmiddels ook dat de laatste iso idd van aug. 2009 is
<Digiplace> Probeer deze eens: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/22665/run-android-on-your-netbook-or-desktop/
<inSanity_> Digiplace, nogmaals dank ik ga het gelijk ff proberen
<Gotiniens> oi Digiplace lang niet gezien
<Oer> :-)
<inSanity_> hi Oer, ben je er nog steeds? ;)
<Oer> inSanity_:-)
<rick___> Hallo ik heb een vraag
<rick___> Hoe moet ik unbuntu verwijderen
<hansw> rick___, format je schijf, gooi er wat anders op
<Oer> live cd starten, in het menu Gparted opstarten en partities verwijderen :-)
<Oer> of windows cd opstarten, mbr herstellen, en de partities verwijderen.
<rick___> ik heb nu 1deel windows xp en 1 deel unbuntu
<Oer> dan de 2e oplossing kiezen.
<rick___> hoe bedoel je
<Gotiniens> <Oer> of windows cd opstarten, mbr herstellen, en de partities verwijderen.
<rick___> wat is mbr
<hansw> master boot record
<rick___> ik moet dus windows cd pakken en dan
<Oer> booten, op het punt 'installeren' voor herstellen kiezen
<rick___> is dat bijv: f12 als ik het goed heb
<Oer> dan loopt de installer alles na, hersteld mbr en je kan dan windows booten. in je schijfbeheer daarna alle 'nonwindowspartitions' verwijderen
<rick___> moet ik dan eerst cd er in doen dan f12 dan herstellen
<Oer> nee, niet op zo'n manier herstellen, wel booten met windows cd, niet met een recovery cd
<Oer> dan is u alles kwijt van windows
<rick___> ow
<rick___> kan ik niet gewoon software of partions verwijderen
<Oer> ja, normaal op 1 van de 2 manieren net beschreven.
<rick___> maar kan het ook met:
<rick___> pc met windows cd opstarten
<rick___> dan instaleren
<rick___> dan verwijder partion unbuntu
<rick___> en dan pc booten
<Oer> als je een normale xp cd hebt wel, een recovery cd zit anders in elkaar.
<Oer> die pakt een file uit naar een partitie, zoals je hem kocht.
<rick___> dus als ik het dan zo zou doen dan gaat het goed en heb ik mijn schijfruimte weer
<Oer> ja hoor, de 'nonwindowspartitions' weghalen, en van deze een D: maken o.i.d.
<rick___> Ja erg bedankt
<rick___> Greetz Rick
<Oer> succes, al vinden we het jammer :-)
<rick___> Ja sorry pc een keer opschonen
<rick___> op zich werkt alles goed
<rick___> ook dat je exe kan openen met zo'n proggramma
<rick___> maar ik heb effe schijfruimte te kort
<rick___> kan mijn pc sneller werken
<Oer> have fun
<hansw> ik kan ook exe bestanden openen, wordt alleen zo'n zooitje in mijn editor
<Oer> ik ben wine-vrij
<Oer> .... denk ik
<hansw> het is wel grappig om er een virus/worm mee op te starten
<Gotiniens> idd
<Gotiniens> dat heb ik eens gedaan
<Gotiniens> perongeluk dat wel, maar het effect is het zelfde natuurlijk
<Oer> zoiets ? http://ubuntuone.com/p/5j9/
<Oer> via een webpagina injectie
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> nee, gewoon een exe die ze je sturen
<Oer> ja, maar eerst met nare popups
<Oer> ik zou eigenlijk een stempeltje I-survived-a-ms-attack willen hebben :P
<hansw> zet je voorhoofd tegen het scherm aan, ik heb zo'n stempel
<hansw> klaar om te ontvangen?
<Oer> 1 2
<Oer> ja ?
<hansw> bam, jonge
<hansw> zo, jij hebt je stempel
<Oer> nu nog een hokje
<Oer> 55 m2 het liefst
<hansw> daar doe ik het niet voor
<hansw> Oer, maar je moet weg waar je nu zit?
<Oer> nee hoor
 * hansw woont schandalig groot voor .nl begrippen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-08
<che10> Hallo
<che10> Weet iemand toevallig hoe ik mijn naam moet registreren
<che10> ?
<che10> En hoe ik dit moet doen?
<che10> Engels ben ik niet goed in helaas
<hajour> in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is heel goed voor deze vragen che10 .als ik had geweten dat het daarvoor was had ik je meteen daarheen to gewezen :)
<che10> oke:)
<hajour> is voor beginners mwanzo
<che10> Helaas is die niet online geloof ik
<hajour> oeps #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<hajour> hoofdletter sorry
<erkan^> Kan iemand me vertellen waar kan ik Nederlandse taal in SeaMonkey wijzigen?
<trijntje> hoi mensen. Mn nieuwe netbook heeft n soort 'instant boot' linux er op staan, maar ik kan geen terminal krijgen om erin te rommelen. Iemand daar ervaring mee?
<serverhelp> Eey
<serverhelp> Kan iemand mij helpen
<serverhelp> Met het opzetten van een thuisserver
<serverhelp> ?
<serverhelp> Waar ik nu ben....
<serverhelp> Ik heb de ubuntu server 10.10 geinstalleerd, bij de installatie gekozen om LAMP mee te installeren, want dat moet ik draaiende krijgen. Nu is de ybuntu server opgestart maar weet ik niet wat ik nu moet doen.
<trijntje> serverhelp, er is een ubuntu serverguide
<serverhelp> ja ik ben alweer een stukje verder
<serverhelp> alleen zit ik nu weer vast
<serverhelp> korte vraag
<serverhelp> ik ben bezig nu om wordpress op de server te krijgen
<serverhelp> heb de database voor wordpress al aangemaakt
<serverhelp> maar nu moet ik wordpress in de database krijgen door het te downloaden
<serverhelp> naja wat ik doe, ik download wel even ubuntu desktop dan heb ik gewoon een User Interface
<serverhelp> werkt een stuk makkelijker
<Robert__> Goeiemiddag. Kan iemand in Jip-en-Janneke-taal uitleggen waarom Ubuntu niets ziet wat in de pc
<Robert__> onder Windows staat en hoe ik dat verhelp? Eerste keer dat ik Ubuntu open, dus ik weet letterlijk niets;) Dank.
<Cugel> Nou Robert...
<misnix> momentje...
<gerard_> ey
<gerard_> Ik heb vraagje
<gerard_> wil Wordpress op mijn server installeren, maar ik kan het zip bestandje niet uitpakken in /var/www
<trijntje> vraag maar raak
<gerard_> ik krijg te zien dat ik geen rechten heb
<gerard_> Ik heb database alles al opgezet
<gerard_> Alles doet het tot nu toe, kan alleen niet wordpress daar uitpakken
<Cugel> Hoe pak je het uit.
<gerard_> met archive manager
<gerard_> of moet ik het met behup van terminal doen??
<Cugel> Ja. En dan 'sudo' ervoor.
<Cugel> Voor /var/www heb je adminrechten nodig.
<gerard_> Kun je me de precieze command geven, want als ik bijv. :   sudo wget http://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz
<gerard_> in terminal
<gerard_> dan kkomt hij niet in mijn var/www te staan maar in downloads
<Cugel> Logisch.
<Cugel> Je download een .tar.gz file, die je moet uitpakken.
<gerard_> Hoe krijg ik hem dan uitgepakt in var/www
<gerard_> ?
<gerard_> Klopt...
<gerard_> Moet ik dan deze command gebruiken?                sudo tar xvzf latest.tar.gz
<Cugel> Naar de download dir gaan in de terminal en sudo tar -xvzf packagename.tar.gz  (packagename is wat er staat)
<Cugel> Oftewel, je hebt het goed.
<gerard_> hoe ga je in de terminal naar de download map?
<Cugel> cd ~/Download (of zo)
<Cugel> Ik weet niet hoe het bij jou heet.
<gerard_> downloads heet hij
<Cugel> cd ~/downloads  dan.
<gerard_> ik heb trouwens gewoon de desktop versie van ubuntu, maar ik heb hem nu ook uitgepakt, staat overigens in de map 'user'
<gerard_> probleem is echt dat ik hem niet uitgepakt krijg in mijn var/www
<gerard_> want heb hem nu ook weer uitgepakt
<gerard_> maar niet in die var/www maar in 'user'
<gerard_> staat ook een slotje bij dat ik hem niet kan verplaatsen
<Cugel> Nou dan kopieer je wat uitgepakt is in user naar /var/www
<gerard_> Dat kan dus niet
<Cugel> Waarom niet.
<gerard_> geen rechten
<Cugel> sudo....
<gerard_> Ja sudo wat?
<Cugel> Jij wil een webserver, dan helpt het wel als je die kunt beheren.
<gerard_> Je moet ergens beginnen
<Cugel> Dat is zo.
<Cugel> Doe even 'man cp'.
<gerard_> Ok een handleiding
<gerard_> Maar ik kom niet verder, kan je me niet gewoon een command geven
<gerard_> Het enige waar ik vastloop is het verplaatsen naar die var/www
<gerard_> vanaf daar weet ik wat ik moet doen
<Cugel> sudo cp -r (denk ik) * /var/www  ?
<gerard_> doet het niet?
<gerard_> Ok
<gerard_> Vanaf het begin
<gerard_> Ik doe deze command zodat ik het download
<gerard_> sudo wget http://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz [14:29] <gerard_> in terminal
<gerard_> en dan?
<gerard_> Ok
<gerard_> Het is me gelukt
<gerard_> op een of andere manie
<gerard_> alleen nu heb ik een ander probleem
<gerard_> heel mijn var/ww staat vol met mijn 'user' mappen
<gerard_> hoe krijg ik die weg?
<gerard_> FUUUU
<gerard_> Unbelievable
<Cugel> rmdir om een directory te verwijderen.
<Cugel> Of gewoon rm -r (voorzichtig).
<gerard_> rmdir en dan de naam?
<Cugel> Dat werkt alleen bij lege directories. Je moet het met rm doen.
<gerard_> Kan niet verwijderen : is een map
<gerard_> met rmdir
<gerard_> is het kan niet vrwijdere, toegang geweigerd
<gerard_> ik doe dan bijv. rmdir /var/www/Afbeeldingen
<trijntje> gerard_, als je hier moeite mee hebt is het misschien beter om wat meer over linux te leren voordat je een server begint
<trijntje> zeker als ook persoonlijke bestanden op die computer staan
<gerard_> Dat is het dus niet ;)
<gerard_> Ik ben puur aan het oefenen op een computer die ik toch niet gebruik om so een server op te zetten
<gerard_> zodat ik alvast een site in elkaar kan zetten
<gerard_> en dan later een echt domein kopen en een hostinprovider aanschaf
<gerard_> Ik wil dus eerst een beetje oefenen ;)
<gerard_> Maja als ik dus een beetje uitleg krijg hoe ik het een en ander moet doen kom ik al een stuk verder ;)
<gerard_> Fack
<gerard_> Hij vraagt of ik een map wil verwijderen
<gerard_> Doe ik J van Ja
<gerard_> En dan zegt hij niet verwijderen: toegang geweigerd
<gerard_> Fokcin hell
<gerard_> wat een kankergezeik
<rork> !kde
<Gotiniens> rork, we hebben nog geen bot
<Gotiniens> wordt wel aan gewerkt
<rork> Dat wilde ik even testen :), mooi dat die komt.
<Gotiniens> <reply>KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: ? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Gotiniens> dat is iig de tekst van de engelse bot ;)
<Gotiniens> rork, als je wil kan je helpen met vertalen, zodat de bot er sneller komt
<Gotiniens> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/bot.
<rork> Op zich interessant, ik gebruik alleen vrijwel nooit Nederlandse software dus ik ben vrijwel niet op de hoogte van Nederlandse termen
<Gotiniens> ik ook nauwelijks
<Gotiniens> maar toch heb ik heel wat kunnen vertalen al
<Cugel> Geen dank, Gerard!
<rork> kan ik die vertalingen gewoon op die wikipagina maken of gaat dat via launchpad?
<Gotiniens> rork, in dit geval kan het gewoon op de wiki
<Gotiniens> het is niet ideaal, maar dat was in dit geval launchpad ook niet
<rork> och, 't lijkt me wel werkbaar. En als ik iets toevoeg moet het dan vetgedrukt? Zodat een reviewer het nog een keer kan bekijken? Of alleen dingen waarover ik twijfel vetgedrukt?
<Gotiniens> in principe zijn nu alleen de URLS dikgedrukt, omdat we daar nog NL alternatieven voor moeten vinden/maken
<Gotiniens> maar als je over een woord twijfelt, mag je die best dikgedrukt maken zodat het opvalt
<Gotiniens> een review moet er inderdaad nog overheen, dus dan wordt dat wel geregeld
<renommee> hallo
<renommee> postfix vraagje
<rork> een lange vraag zo te merken
<viezerd> :P
<Gotiniens> renommee, je vraag gewoon stellen, dan zien mensen hem vanzelf, en kunnen reageren
<renommee> vreemd, ik kan wel gewoon mail sturen vanaf xs4all naar m'n postfix mailserver
<renommee> alleen als ik een mail door stuur van het zelfde adress gooit postfix hem weg?
<renommee> vanaf een gmail account gaat alles goed
<Gotiniens> je wilt dus met joupostfix server een mail sturen naar xs4all met een xs4all adres?
<renommee> dus een doorgestuurde mail vanaf xs4all server word geweigerd?
<renommee> nee vanaf xs4all adress naar mijn mailserver
<Gotiniens> dat lukte toch?
<Gotiniens> je moet het even heel precies uitleggen
<renommee> ja gewoon mail opstellen en verzenden lukt
<Gotiniens> want SMTP is nog een precies systeem ;)
<Gotiniens> opstellen vanaf waar?
<Gotiniens> welk e-mail adres
<Gotiniens> naar welke server?
<renommee> een mail van iemand ander doorsturen word geweigerd
<renommee> van huis (xs4all) naar zaak (ubuntu postfix)
<renommee> gewoon mail gaat prima
<renommee> mail van huis (xs4all) doorsturen naar zaak (ubuntu postfix) wordt geweigerd
<Gotiniens> ik heb geen idee waar dat aan kan liggen =)
<Gotiniens> in principe is een doorstuurmailtje volgens mij niet anders dan een nieuw getypted mailtje voor een mailserver
<Gotiniens> mischien een spam filter ergens?
<renommee> postfix probleem met xs4all
<Gotiniens> mischien een spam filter ergens?
<renommee> allemaal uitgezet voor het testen
<MrdenElien> hallo, heeft er iemand ervaring met Ubuntu op een tablet?
<MrdenElien> ik zou mij graag een tablet kopen, louter als speelgoed. Daarom zou ik er graag Ubuntu op draaien
<Oer> ubuntu zal prima op een tablet draaien, er zit standaard een schermtoetsenbord in orca
<Oer> al vind ik matchbox virtual keyboard duidelijker
<Oer> touch functies zijn ook mogenlijk, multi-touch-dev is ook hard op weg
<Oer> nu je vraag, welke ? .. dat word googlen
<MrdenElien> ahu, ben ik mee bezig
<MrdenElien> maar ik vrees soms voor de specificaties :s
<MrdenElien> om er volledig ubuntu op te draaien
<MrdenElien> het zal waarschijnlijk beter zijn met minimale graphics, of Ubuntu netbook remix
<MrdenElien> heb je dat al eens zien werken, of zelf mee gewerkt?
<Oer> nope, maar ben wel benieuwd MrdenElien
<Oer> de specs van de tablet zijn belangrijk, video voornamelijk
<MrdenElien> mijn  doel is voornamelijk om te surfen en dingen te lezen
<MrdenElien> dus dat zal we meevallen denk ik
<MrdenElien> maar zou graag ook apps hebben :p
<Oer> de normale apps zullen prima werken. als je een touch tablet hebt, zul je wel wat gaan tweaken, de knoppen iets groter maken, tenzij je dit met een stylus doet
<trijntje> ik weet dat iemand ubuntu op de galaxy tab heeft gezet, maar ik heb geen idee hoe ze dat hebben gedaan
<MrdenElien> weet je iets over de eigenschappen.
<Oer> http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/21302/ubuntu-linux-op-de-samsung-galaxy-tab
<Oer> http://www.pathikshah.com/blog/install-ubuntu-linux-on-samsung-galaxy-tab/
<Oer> en review met specs http://tweakers.net/reviews/1825/samsung-galaxy-tab.html
<odracir34> ik heb een vraag.
<Oer> :-)
<odracir34> ik heb een progamma gedownload.
<odracir34> hee oer nog de beste wensen voor 2011
<odracir34> als ik het progamma opstart
<Oer> thnks, insgelijks odracir34
<odracir34> geeft hij aan kan het progamma niet open omdat ik een oude sqlite gebruikt,
<odracir34> ik heb in synaptic gekeken
<Oer> huidige in 10.10 is 2.8.17-build6
<odracir34> en er staat een berg van die zooi
<Oer> en ook sqllite 3 zie ik ?
<odracir34> ik weet bijgod niet welke ik moet nemen, heb er 3 geprobeerd maar het progamma werkt nog steeds niet.
<Oer> welk progje ga je proberen ?
<odracir34> openftd
<Oer> daar heb ik gene ervaring mee :(
<Oer> maar iemand die meeleest vast wel :P
<odracir34> ik denk het ook
<odracir34> hoop ik :P
<che10> Heb mijn naam geregristreerd maar nog geen mail ontvangen en weet het commando ff niet meer!
<che10> reg gedaan vanmiddag
<TopGear> op de irc?
<TopGear> Dan moet je: /msg NickServ identify <password>
<TopGear> dpoen
<che10> oke dankje ga het nog eens proberen
<che10> denk dat het iets anders was
<che10> iets met nickname en emailadres
<JanC> beste is gewoon om je nickserv wachtwoord als server-wachtwoord in te vullen, dan moet je dat niet manueel meer doen...
<che10> Maar ik heb nog geen paswoord.
<che10> help
<JanC> che10: dan heb je je naam nog niet geregistreerd aangezien je dat in hetzelfde commando meegeeft?
<JanC> /msg nickserv register wachtwoord blabla@example.com
<che10> dat klopt
<che10> oke
<JanC> uiteraard "wachtwoord" vervangen door een goed wachtwoord en je eigen mail-adres opgeven  ;)
<JanC> vergeet ook niet je spamfolder te controlleren voor de bevestingsmail
<che10> oke is gedan maar zie het niet in het chatvenster
<che10> nog geen mail ontvangen
<JanC> na de registratie moet je die "identify" doen zoals TopGear zei
<che10> begrijp ik niet sorry
<JanC> en/of het als server-wachtwoord instellen en uitloggen/inloggen
<Oer> in de mail van freenode staat de code
<JanC> woeps
<Oer> kleine netsplit
<Oer> wat zou er gebeuren, als je naam al geregistreerd is, JanC ?
<che10> oke
<che10> denk dat ik het niet goed doet nog geenmail ook geen in de spam
<JanC> mail kan altijd vertraagd zijn, maar kan je niet meteen inloggen ?
<Oer> ik kreeg een activatiecode via mail.
<che10> stomme vraag ben nu toch ingelogd? weet alleen niet of mijn naam is geregistreerd
<Oer> inderddad :-)
<Oer> d=a
<Oer> nu kan je je nog registreren op het forum http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<che10> dat ben ik al
<che10> is dat dan ook mijn reg voor hier?
<Oer> neen, irc staat los van forum
<che10> oke
<che10> het luk mij niet dus ik laat het ff zo.
<che10> iemand ervaring met urd usenet proggie?
<Oer> ik gebruik geen usenet, maar heb er wel wat over gelezen > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/usenet-resource-downloader-urd.html
<TopGear> nee
<TopGear> alleen met lottanzb
<TopGear> en sabnzbd+
<che10> oke heb met allebei mee gewerkt maar ben gewoon benieuwd
<che10> Krijg URD geinstalleerd maar met fouten wat veranderd moet worden in php.ini, maar ja wat mag je daar veranderen?
<Oer> zie de url van ubuntugeek
<Oer> i.p.v.  VI zou ik gedit doen > sudo gedit /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Oer> maar dat is persoonlijk, welke editor
<che10> standaard kladblok
<Oer> en na edit apache herstarten.
<che10> PHP memory limit ≥ 128 MB in php.ini op 256m gezet en nog steeds foutmelding in URD
<Oer> welke foutmelding ( wel handige info)
<che10> krijg deze melding met proggie URD als ik hem opstart.
<Oer> ehm en welke php ini ? de 2 voorbeelden gaan over een andere php.ini
<Oer> 1e is /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<Oer> 2e is /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<che10> 1e
<Oer> als de foutmelding veel regels is, plak in Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Oer> de 2e regel ook aangepast, en daarna apache herstart ?
<che10> oke ga ik doen
<che10> oke heb ik gedaan
<colorsoundboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551912/ kan iemand mij helpen?
<colorsoundboy> ik krijg videopanorama niet werkend
<che10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551914/    deze foutmeldingen krijg ik ibij opstarten URD
<JanC> colorsoundboy: probeer je een bestandsnaam te gebruiken met niet-ASCII-tekens erin?
<colorsoundboy> alleen cijfers en letters
<JanC> welke letters?  met accenten?
<colorsoundboy> nee gewoon meditatie7jan2011
<Oer> lijkt erop dat je die limit PHP memory limit ≥ 128 MB	niet in /etc/php5/cli/php.ini hebt toegepast, maar de ander
<JanC> colorsoundboy: ook in de naam van de map en zo?
<JanC> het hele pad naar de bestanden dus
<colorsoundboy> hmm ja verrek daar staat video's
<colorsoundboy> ff veranderen
<JanC> die ' is wel ASCII maar kan idd. problemen geven als dat programma slecht geschreven is
<che10> nee hoor zal ff mijn php.ini laten zien
<colorsoundboy> dank je goed om te weten :)
<JanC> colorsoundboy: "/bin/sh: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string" --> klinkt als een bug in dat script of zo
<JanC> colorsoundboy: dus best een bug melden   ☺
<colorsoundboy> het werkt en ik maar zoeken pffff lol
<colorsoundboy> ja ga ik doen is erg onhandig
<che10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551916/
<JanC> colorsoundboy: commando "ubuntu-bug videoporama" uitvoeren zal info verzamelen en een bugrapport starten in je browser, die je dan kan vervolledigen met de nodige info
<colorsoundboy> ok thanks
<Ronnie> is er hier iemand meer waar nautilus elke keer crashed als je een bestand wil verwijderen
<renommee> hallo
<JanC> Ronnie: gebruik je bepaalde plugins voor Nautilus?
<renommee> postfix vraagje
<Ronnie> terminal plugin
<Oer> che10 128 M
<JanC> vb. groundcontrol ?
<Oer> er staat 128
<Ronnie> groundcontrol ook ja
<JanC> Ronnie: met GC heb ik dat inderdaad al gehad
<Ronnie> en nog een andere bzr plugin, en rabbitvcs
<JanC> GC en/of U1 plugin
<renommee> postfix accepteert geen doorgestuurde mail???
<JanC> met GC had ik vooral dat Nautilus na een dagje 4 GiB RAM gebruikte...
<JanC> Ronnie: je kan ook UbuntuOne proberen deïnstalleren dus, zien of dat helpt
<Ronnie> JanC: zal ik ook eens proberen, net even groundcontrol verwijderd
<Oer> che10 128M aan elkaar, om precies te zijn
<JanC> renommee: postfix accepteert wat je configureert dat het al dan niet mag/moet accepteren
<renommee> postfix accepteert geen doorgestuurde mail via xs4all
<renommee> janc als ik gmail door stuur van huis naar Postfix gaat het goed
<renommee> als ik vanaf een xs4all mail door stuur naar postfix word die niet afgeleverd??
<JanC> wat bedoel je precies met "gmail door stuur van huis naar Postfix" en "xs4all mail door stuur naar postfix"
<renommee> vanaf huis (gmail account) mail bericht doorsturen  naar zaak (postfix ubuntu) gaat goed
<renommee> vanaf huis (xs4all) mail bericht doorsturen  naar zaak (postfix ubuntu) gaat niet!!!
<JanC> welke uitgaande mailservers gebruik je voor die 2 accounts?
<renommee> gewoon bericht opstellen van huis (xs4all) naar zaak gaat ook goed
<JanC> eh?
<renommee> bij gmail de standaard gemail en bij die ander de sx4all
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "doorsturen"?
<JanC> in je mail client een gekregen mail "forwarden" ?
<renommee> jij stuur mij een mail en die wil ik ook doorsturen naar zaak (postfix ubuntu)
<renommee> ja forwarden
<JanC> en krijg je een foutmelding?
<Oer> staan ze niet bij 'te verzenden items' ?
<JanC> zo ja van waar komt die foutmelding?
<renommee> nee ze zijn weg
<renommee> krijg geen fout melding
<renommee> ik kijk nog even in de log
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551918/
<JanC> wat staat er nog meer van "xs4all" of "5B6F684602" ?
<JanC> en heeft mx1.cyso.net hier iets mee te maken of niet?
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551920/
<renommee> er zaten nog een paar regels voor
<che10> oke laat het ff rusten voor vandaag
<che10> dus gewoon 128m ervan maken
<Oer> nee 128M
<Oer> wel zorgvuldig overnemen
<renommee> hier de log avn xs4all die wel goed gaat
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551922/
<renommee> heeft ook mx1.cysco.net
<JanC> renommee: dat ziet er inderdaad "normaler" uit
<JanC> maar er meot toch echt nog wat volgen op die eerste log ook, al was het gewoon een timeout of disconnect of zo?
<renommee> ik ga kijken
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551923/
<renommee> dit is wat er nog na kwam
<JanC> ik bedoel na die eerste
<renommee> ja dit is de eerste en ook de goede mail en daarna kwam en er nog 8 regels
<JanC> mail "5B6F684602" of server smtp-vbr12.xs4all.nl aka 194.109.24.32 dus
<JanC> ik bedoel na die geforwarde mail
<JanC> er moet ergens gelogd zijn wat met die connectie en/of mail gebeurd is?
<renommee> dit blijft zo herhalen
<renommee> er is niets meer bijgekomen
<JanC> eh?
<renommee> ik krijg hem ook niet meer terug in mijn mail box?
<JanC> die connectie naar postfix blijft toch niet eeuwig open?
<JanC> iets als "disconnect from smtp-vbr12.xs4all.nl[194.109.24.32]"
<renommee> connectie sluit in de laatste regel,
<renommee> ja denk ik
<JanC> grep eens over de logfile voor "5B6F684602" ?
<renommee> als ik zelf een mail stuur naar xs4all klanten en die replyen krijg ik hetzelfde
<renommee> grep???
<renommee> ok
<renommee> hij blijft het nog steeds proberen in de log
<hansw> xs geeft een disconnect, jij blijft het proberen lijkt me
<hansw> disconnect from smtp-vbr9.xs4all.nl[194.109.24.29]
<JanC> hansw: dat is een andere mail
<hansw> ah, vandaar
<renommee> hij blijft het proberen, ik wacht wel tot ik hem terug krijg
<renommee> andere mail?
<JanC> renommee: wat bedoel je met "blijft proberen" ?
<renommee> in de log krijg ik steeds de verbinding van xs4all
<renommee> maar daar stop het
<JanC> xs4all gaat toch niet opnieuw proberen als er geen disconnect is?
<renommee> hij connect dan weer opnieuw
<JanC> "opnieuw" ?
<renommee> connect from mx1.cyso.net[85.158.200.78]
<JanC> wat heeft die cyso daar mee te maken?
<renommee> en dan steeds hetzelfde zoals in de pastbin
<JanC> je had het over xs4all, niet cyso ?
<renommee> daar komt die mail vandaan
<JanC> eh?
<renommee> ik weet niet hoe ze dat daar allemaal gekoppeld hebben
<JanC> dan klopt je uitleg die je eerder gaf totaal niet
<renommee> ???
<renommee> als ik nu thuis de mail verstuur krijg ik weer dezelfde opsomming als in deze pastbin
<JanC> je zei dat je die mail forwarde via je xs4all account, niet via een cyso.net account?
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551920/
<renommee> dat doe ik ook
<JanC> dan hebben die lijnen van cyso.net er toch niks mee te maken?
<renommee> dacht ik ook niet
<renommee> maar iedere keer staan ze erbij
<JanC> misschien is iemand vanaf die server a/h spammen of zo, weet ik veel
<JanC> of komt er gewoon veel mail binnen vanaf die server  ;)
<renommee> kan het de mx20 ofm  30 zijn van mijn providere die het ook nog eens proberen
<hansw> JanC, dan zou er direct na de connectie een melding komen
<hansw> in postfix komt dat zeker terug
<renommee> die mx1.cyso.net is de mx20 van mijn hosting provider
<renommee> net nagekeken
<hansw> mail.cyso.nl proberen?
<renommee> de mail staat wel op de mx20
<renommee> maar mail word geweigerd op de postfix en dat is raar
<JanC> bedoel je dat je mail eerst naar je hosting provider gaat en dat die je mail dan doorstuurt naar een Ubuntu/Postfix server op het bedrijf?
<renommee> nee mx 10 is zaak
<renommee> als mx 10 niet antwoord dan mx 20
<JanC> mx 20 is dus de backup server voor de server op de zaak?
<renommee> nee, net bij de dns records gekeken van yourhosting en daar zag ik dat alleen de mx10 naar de zaak verwijst
<renommee> en de mx 20 en 30 zijn de ciso.net
<renommee> ik ga morgen wel weel verder
<renommee> bedankt in iedre geval
<renommee> ieder
<erkan^> heb ik CSS nodig om thema van Mozilla kunnen maken? :S
<JanC> erkan^: ja
<erkan^> is CSS moeilijk of niet? lijkt dat op HTML ?
<JanC> eh, je kan HTML toch niet of nauwelijks gebruiken zonder CSS?
<erkan^> geen idee, ik heb nog nooit met CSS geprobeerd
<JanC> er is trouwens ook zo'n simpeler "theming" in recentere Firefox-versies, geen idee wat je daarvoor moet kunnen
<erkan^> ik wil een thema van Mozilla maken
<erkan^> heb jij mijn email gelezen? het ging over de afzenderkleur
<JanC> zou ik die gelezen moeten hebben?  ;)
<erkan^> als je hebt geen zin, geeft ook niks :p
<JanC> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/personas/ is voor simpeler te maken "thema's" voor Firefox
<JanC> in feite niet meer dan een kleurenschema en een achtergrond, dacht ik
<JanC> erkan^: ik weet niet eens waar ik die mail gelezen zou moeten hebben (ik zit op 50+ mailing lists etc.)
<erkan^> ik wist al , vandaar hoef je m'n email niet lezen :p
<erkan^> effe site kijken
<JanC> de uitleg hoe je die meot maken zal wel ergens anders staan
<JanC> http://www.softsailor.com/how-to/17296-how-to-create-firefox-themes-your-own-persona-in-4-steps-from-design-to-submit.html
<JanC> als je ingewikkelder dingen wil doen moet je een echt thema maken of aanpassen wat ingewikkelder is (een kleurtje aanpassen is vermoedelijk wel te doen)
<erkan^> ik wil eerst simpel doen, stap naar stap
<erkan^> brb
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-09
<che10> hallo
<che10> Zat gisteren op weet niet meer waar, kon je gewoon in het Nederlands chatten in ieder geval ook een Ubuntu channel
<che10> Weet iemand precies hoe channel heet?
<sultan> dat kan op alle kanalen die eindigen op -nl
<che10> Maar deze eindigt ook op nl
<sultan> dan mag je daar ook nederlands schrijven ;-)
<XiaoShiZi> na upgrade van me bios kan ik de xsensors niet meer draaien. dmesg | grep acpi en dmesg | grep it87 laatste heeft melding van conflict. Hoe kan dit opgelost worden? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/iFKA1ybA
<sultan> bios terugzetten?   waarom heb je die veranderd?
<XiaoShiZi> had probleem dat de pc na een bepaalde tijd stopte. daarom een bios update gedaan. ben nog aan het testen of de pc nog hangt. Om dat te zien xsensor en systeemmonitor actief zodat ik enkele waarden kan checken.
<sultan> had ik ook, bij mij stond de overclock op auto, die heb ik op manual gezet en nu is het zo te zien opgelost.
<sultan> stond die fout bij de fabrikant in de beschrijving van de bios-update?
<sultan> anders heeft dat vaak totaal geen zin.
<sultan> vaak zijn dat hangen timing problemen met cpu/geheugen, door wat tweaken kun je dat vaak wel oplossen
<XiaoShiZi> melding van hp bios update: De BIOS-update voor het moederbord RC410-M lost het probleem op dat het systeem bevriest als de modus Energiebeheer uit de Energie-opties van het Configuratiescherm geselecteerd wordt.
<sultan> zijn wel hele vervelende problemen om te vinden, omdat ze niet altijd op te roepen zijn
<XiaoShiZi> klopt
<sultan> oké dus een bekend probleem...
<XiaoShiZi> en zeker nu ik de temperatuur niet kan zien...
<sultan> dat is best lastig
<XiaoShiZi> voor de update kon ik de temperatuur wel uitlezen met xsensors maar na de update... jammer genoeg niet meer. hoe kan je nazien of de module it87 werkelijk in de kernel geladen werd?
<sultan> ps ac
<sultan> ps ax
<sultan> zou toch een process moeten zijn wat je kunt zien
<XiaoShiZi> met ps ax | grep it87 enkel grep it87
<misnix> lsmod|grep it87
<XiaoShiZi> nopes
<misnix> dan is ie niet geladen
<XiaoShiZi> staat erbij in de /etc/modules
<misnix> dmesg doorspitten op errors
<misnix> succes, moet weg
<XiaoShiZi> cu ;-)
<XiaoShiZi> hoe kan je de kernel driver it87 toevoegen? is het voldoende om deze te plaatsen in /etc/modules (ubuntu10.04 64bit)
<XiaoShiZi> ok ga later dit nog verder uitspitten. Groeten en tot de volgende keer.
<renommee> postfix probleem: ontvangen geforwarde mail van sx4all
<XiaoShiZi> vond meer uitleg over dit probleem. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13967 groetjes en prettig weekend nog
<XiaoShiZi> en https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/418246 een workaround
<XiaoShiZi> ga nu rebooten.
<XiaoShiZi> gelukt met het bijplaatsen van acpi_enforce_resources=lax in de grub. !OPGELET! Als de computer weer keuren krijgt deze terug wissen.
<XiaoShiZi> Greetz
<renommee> postfix probleem: ontvangen geforwarde mail van xs4all
<renommee> iemand een idee?
<Oer> renommee, die forward blokkade zal wel in 1 of andere ini file zijn, heb je irc kanaal #postfix geprobeerd?
<Oer> zonder die gegevens is het erg moeilijk te bepalen waar het misloopt, ze zullen daar ook wel om vragen
<che10> Wie weet hoe ik sabnzb kan installeren?
<Gotiniens> ik
<Gotiniens> https://launchpad.net/~jcfp/+archive/ppa
<Gotiniens> en klik op read about installing
<Gotiniens> het komt neer op:
<Gotiniens> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<Gotiniens> sudo apt-get update
<Gotiniens> sudo apt-get install sabnzbdplus
<commandoline> Gotiniens: Volgens mij zit sabnzbdplus tegenwoordig gewoon in de repo's hoor, dus dat zou betekenen dat alleen het laatste commando nodig is.
<Gotiniens> commandoline, ah inderdaad
<Gotiniens> enkel: sudo apt-get install sabnzbdplus dus
<Gotiniens> af hem gewoon in het software centrum opzoeken
<MonkeyDust> ha
<OrangeUbuntu> ho
 * Skald_9_ groet
<remco_> hallo
<remco_> ik heb een n97 nokia
<remco_> en wil graag een backup maken van mijn agenda onder ubuntu
<remco_> hoe kan ik dit doen?
<remco_> hellow
<Gotiniens> remco_, geduld asjeblieft, we zijn hier vrijwilligers en we hebben niet allemaal overal verstand van, Ze zien je vraag vanzelf en als ze het antwoord weten regearen ze wel
<trijntje_netbook> Hallo mensen, ik heb een interessant probleem voor jullie
<trijntje_netbook> mn nieuwe netbook met Maverick er op freezed als de wireless adapter (wlan1) niet is ingeschakeld
<UndiFineD> lol trijntje, biet uitzetten dus
<UndiFineD> verder wel blij mee ?
<trijntje_netbook> haha, ja dat wel
<trijntje_netbook> maarja, als ik in de trein zit ofzo zet ik het liever uit ivm de batterij
<trijntje_netbook> ik heb al geprobeerd om die kaart via de bios uit te zetten, en dan hangt ubuntu tijdens het booten
<VvdBergh86> testbericht
<Luuk> hij doet het!
<OrangeUbuntu> yeah!
<VvdBergh86> zo IRC doet het weer
<VvdBergh86> ik had mijn instellingen van Empathy compleet om zeep geholpen
<VvdBergh86> :S
<che10> Hoe maak ik mijn mb kenbaar in Banshee
<che10> is een samsung galaxy apollo   android
<che10> misschien dat iemand dit probleem kan
<Oer> Op de telefoon Instellingen - MicroSD en telefoongeheugen - Alleen massaopslag En vervolgens je paneeltje naar beneden trekken en koppelen via USB?
<Oer> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/telefoon-wordt-niet-herkend-%28via-usb%29/?action=printpage
<erkan^> kan iemand me vertellen welke software kan ik gebruiken: van .flv naar .mp4 of .wmv converteren ?
<erkan^> oh ja ik heb al gevonden "transmagaddan"
<Oer> devede of avidemux, of "ffmpeg -i bron.flv doel.mp4" dacht ik
<Oer> met die ffmpeg zin, zie je ook hoelang het ongeveer duurt
<Oer> hmm leuk, mp4 is kleiner geworden, 8.4 mb > 7,9 mb
<erkan^> ffmpeg? ik heb pas van flv naar ogg geconsereerd , daarna zag ik trage film.. ik moet voldoende film maken om de ondertiteling kunnen maken (-:
<Oer> flv naar ogv ?
<erkan^> *geconverteerd
<Oer> dat ben ik nou aan het doen
<erkan^> nee .ogg
<Oer> nasty, .ogv word lekker 19,4
<erkan^> ik weet echt gene bal van de video-extensie's.. ik heb net nieuwe idee ontdekt dat ik zou een ondertiteling maken, want ik zag dat Linux heeft een softwarepakket "Gnome Subtitle" (-:
<Oer> ogg is toch audio ?
<erkan^> dat zou kunnen
<erkan^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogg
<Oer> dit vond ik ook intressant handbrake > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/media-converter-handbrake-adds/
<Gotiniens> Oer, er is ook een aan ogg gelieerd video formaat
<Oer> ah ogv is Theora
<Oer> i snap hem nu
<erkan^> Theora ?
<Oer> ffmpeg -i badappleLow.flv badapple.ogg
<Oer> nee, ehm > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogv
<erkan^> ok via de terminalvenster ?
<Oer> ogg ook 19.4 mb
<Oer> mp4 wint dus in formaat.
<erkan^> @ubuntu:~/Bureaublad$ ffmpeg -i elburg.flv elburg.ogg
<erkan^> Het programma 'ffmpeg' is momenteel niet geïnstalleerd.  U kunt het installeren door het volgende te typen:
<erkan^> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<erkan^> :P
<Oer> ah
<erkan^> ik moet ffmpeg installeren
<Oer> dat is een detail
<erkan^> nu is men aan het converteren (-:
<Oer> ik zou een alternatief-foutmeldings-project willen steunen, bestaat die ?
<erkan^> het is eerste keer voor me (-:
<Oer> ah leuk, terminal is fun
<Gotiniens> Oer, wat bedoel je?
<erkan^> alternatief-foutmeldings-project? hoe dat?
<erkan^> ik zie nu een wazige film, nadat is geconserveerd :(
<erkan^> andere extensie, bijv wmv ofzo? :|
<Oer> eh zoiets als :  allo erkan^ , zeg vriendje, ge hebt hélemáál geen ffmpeg .. dus ehm doe effe sudo apt-get install ffmpeg of liep er een kat over het toetsenbord ?"
<erkan^> dat hebi k al gedaan
<erkan^> nuy effe mp4 proberen
<Oer> bestandsnaam kan zelfde blijven :-)
<erkan^> mp4 is heel beter dan ogg!!! ik zie dat is geen wazige film ofzo
<Oer> zoiets viel me ook al op, in VLC
<erkan^> Could not open the file /home/../Bureaublad/elburg.mp4.; Unable to detect the subtitle format. Please check that the file type is supported.
<erkan^> )-:
<erkan^> Gnome Subitle werkt niet onder mp4
<Oer> jmmr
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-02
<Oer> CRT ?
<Oer> Vga DVi Hdmi DP ?
<Oer> Samsung gebruikt die techniek
<the^user> goeden morgen , ik wens iedereen hier een goed en voorspoedig 201
<the^user> 2011
<the^user> vergat de 1
<the^user> t5ja
<StefandeVries> Ha, André Kuipers.
<StefandeVries> 2012. ;)
<the^user> oja
<the^user> :P
<the^user> 2012
<the^user> wat gaat het hard
<the^user> stefan kan ik jou iets vragen over hetnetwerk
<StefandeVries> Ik vrees van niet, daar weet ik zo goed als niets vanaf.
<StefandeVries> :(
<the^user> stefan is ook nieuw
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat niet. Integendeel. ;)
<the^user> ik eigenlijk niet, maar mijn hersens zijn soms een gatenkaas
<StefandeVries> Wat is je vraag?
<the^user> als ik netwerk aan klik
<the^user> zie ik 2 pc s en een time capsule
<the^user> maar als ik het icoontje van windowsnetwerk opent zie ik ze ook
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<StefandeVries> Dat hoort zo, volgens mij.
<the^user> is het mogelijk als samba en een windowsnetwerk tegelijk aanstaan dat je dan conflicten krijg met  het versturen van  gegevens
<the^user> bijvoorbeeld met data streaming
<StefandeVries> Nee hoor, dat wordt achter de schermen gewoon geregeld.
<StefandeVries> Dat kan prima samen :)
<the^user> oke
<the^user> weant mij is wijs gemaakt bij de pc winkel dat het aan mijn netwerk lig, een conflict gezien ik bepaalde video bestanden niet kan safspelen.
<the^user> met een media streamer
<lordzett> morgun
<the^user> ze zeggen dat het aan ubuntu lig, deze veroorzaakt schijnbasar een conflict in het net werk.
<the^user> want aan de apparatuur die ik bhij hun heb gekocht lig het niet.\
<StefandeVries> the^user, dat lijkt mij heel, heel erg sterk.
<the^user> als ze zeggen dat buitenaardsewezentjes m,ijn netwerk besturen geloof ik fdat ook
<StefandeVries> Ook al is het niet zo :P
<Jeeves_> StefandeVries: Is master_browser niet zo'n instelling die wel eens voor gezeik kan zorgen?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb er wel eens van gehoord, inderdaad.
<lordzett> ff mythbuntu uitproberen
<the^user> ik heb mijn nas ook naar de winkel terug gebracht, dat hangen zijnb daar in hun netwerk met de mediastreamer en als dat goed werkt, lig het aan mijn netwerk.
<the^user> wat er dan mis is dat is mij dan een raadsel
<mandje> stream problemen kan toch door veel meer veroorzaakt worden?
<the^user> voor mij
<the^user> mandje
<the^user> zoals ?
<the^user> ik gebruik een router en een tc de tc staat als bridge
<mandje> nou codecs, timings etc.
<the^user> ik gebruik de router van zyxel, want als ik deze als bridge zet dan doet mijn telefoon het niet\
<mandje> wat is een tc?
<the^user> manmdje zij herbben de media streamer aangezet en in hun netwerk kunnen ze alles streamen wat op de sepcs staan
<the^user> tc is een aple time capsule met router functie en hd erin
<the^user> daarom heb ik mijn nas even naar hun toegebracht, het zou aan de nas kunnen  liggen
<mandje> ok. maar die tc bemoeit zich niet met netwerk?  dhcp uit enzo.
<the^user> maar als zij van de nash ook alles kunnen streamen dan is het voor mij een raadsel wat er in het netwerk dan verkeerd zou moeten staan
<the^user> klopt de tc staat als bridge ven niet als router\
<Snicksie> je kan dus bepaalde zaken wel streamen en bepaalde niet the^user ?
<mandje> ja dat wilde ik ook weten en dat schreef ie al.
<mandje> zo ja dan is het netwerk het probleem niet
<the^user> klopt
<mandje> kunnen die 'bepaalde bestanden' ueberhaupt wel afgespeeld worden op die ubuntu pc?
<the^user> alles kan afgespeeld worden op ubuntu en de mac
<the^user> hun hebben geen verstand van ubuntu dus zeggen ze gewoon om er vanaf te komen dat ubuntu een conflict geeft\
<mandje> zijn de 'bepaalde bestanden' in dezelfde format/formats?
<the^user> en krijkg ik mijn ja zelfde formats
<Snicksie> awel, als ik jou was zou ik dan eens het 'probleem' ook veroorzaken in mac, dan zijn de verkopers meteen stil :p
<mandje> welke formats dan?
<the^user> iso mkv ultra is video_ts
<the^user> is is en
<the^user> of bedoel jij schijfstructuur
<Snicksie> een iso is wel logisch dat hij die niet zal kunnen afspelen, da's niet zo standaard dat een speler een iso kan afspelen
<Snicksie> en mkv zal ook echt niet altijd ondersteund worden ;)
<mandje> nee de extensies idd
<the^user> Snicksie,  hdi dune max zou dat probleemloos af kunnen spelen
<the^user> en dat doet deze ook
<Snicksie> hm, okay ;)
<the^user> :)
<Snicksie> maar vanaf de nas wil hij die opeens niet spelen of zie ik dat verkeerd?
<mandje> welke formats zijn dan geen probleem?
<the^user> als ik de nas uponp benaderd speelt hij deze iso niet afv , maar als ik hem vioa samba benaderd wel
<the^user> de video_ts mappen zijn een probleem
<the^user> de video ts mappen blijven hangen of het menu werkt niet\
<the^user> en bij hun in het netwerk speelt hij de video ts mappen wel goed af
<the^user> en dan zeggenb ze weer net werk probleem
<the^user> ja ubuntu he die veroorzaakt het conflict\
<mandje> video_ts heb ik ook vaak gedonder mee.
<mandje> maar nogmaals. welke formats zijn GEEN probleem?
<the^user> ze gooien alles op ubuntu
<the^user> alle formats zijn geen probleem behalve avi enm video_ts mappen
<mandje> nou niet alle avi een probleem denk ik.  sommige?
<the^user> ik heb al mijn filmpjes van mijn phone en camara ver opgezet
<the^user> en deze speelt hij alle niet af
<the^user> en bij de winkel in het netwerk wel
<the^user> dus de nas er naar toe met mijn avi bestanden erop
<the^user> en als dat dan wel goed werkt\
<mandje> daarnet zat .mkv ook nog bij de problemen schreef je maar inmiddels niet meer?
<the^user> het mkv bestand
<the^user> wordt afgespeeld in upnp en samba
<the^user> maar als er een externe sub bij zit of srt doet deze het wel via samba meer niet met upnp
<mandje_> Beetje luxe probleem imo
<Jeeves_> the^user: Probeer eens een videotheek :P
<mandje_> Ik zou iig het gevecht met de winkel maar laten
<the^user> jeeves heb ik ook geprobeerd. maar deze zijn snachts niet open
<Jeeves_> the^user: Kwestie van planning he :)
<the^user> mandje, dat denk ik dus ook
<the^user> de planing is om jeeves in te huren, dan komt alles goed
<the^user> het nieuwe jaar wordt een super jaar
<mandje> Wat een eikeltje zeg
<StefandeVries> Wie?
<mandje> De laatste 'probleem hebber'.
<StefandeVries> Eerder de onwetende alwetende.
<lordzett> eens zien waarom wil mythbuntu mijn video map niet zien..
<lordzett> hmm probleem gevonden
<lordzett> media is /Nieuw volume
<lordzett> en die spatie doen ze moeilijk over
<lordzett> hmm
<lord4163> Hallo
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<lord4163> Ik heb een bestand genaamd wol.sh in /etc/init.d gezet, en hem ook bij de opstart-toepassingen gezet, alleen wil hij niet starten
<lord4163> #!/bin/bash sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<lord4163> Weet iemand wat ik fout doe?
<StefandeVries> ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<StefandeVries> Oh, wacht.
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik weet niet wat je fout doet.
<StefandeVries> Dacht het wel, maar ik zat zelf fout. :P
<lord4163> Kan hij geen sudo commando's uitvoeren? :(
<StefandeVries> Jawel.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt die opdracht beter toevoegen aan /etc/rc.local
<lord4163> Oké is dit goed? fabian@Fabian-PC:~$ sudo cp /etc/init.d/wol.sh /etc/rc.local
<lord4163> fabian@Fabian-PC:~$ cd /etc/rc.local
<lord4163> bash: cd: /etc/rc.local: Is geen map
<lord4163> fabian@Fabian-PC:~$ cat /etc/rc.local
<lord4163> #!/bin/bash
<lord4163> sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<StefandeVries> Je kunt het sudo ervoor weghalen
<StefandeVries> En erachter zet je het beste nog even een &
<StefandeVries> dus:
<StefandeVries> ethtool -s eth0 wol g &
<lord4163> Bedankt
<lord4163> Zal het zo proberen
<lord4163> Moet ik hem dan ook nog bij opstarttoepassingen toevoegen?
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat hoeft dan niet meer.
<StefandeVries> /etc/rc.local geldt voor het hele system
<lord4163> Oke even kijken of hij werkt nu
<lord4163> tot zo
<lord4163> Waarom werkt het niet :(
<_Ian> lord4163
<_Ian> sudo weghalen
<_Ian> en volledige pad naar ethtool proberen
<_Ian>  /usr/sbin/ethtool
<_Ian> zo uit m'n hoofd
<StefandeVries> _Ian, lord4163 is al weg ;)
<_Ian> ja
<_Ian> ik had het door
<_Ian> lol
<StefandeVries> Oké :P
<_Ian> ach praat zo vaak tegen muren
<_Ian> :P
<_Ian> kan deze er ook nog wel bij he
<_Ian> :P
<Snicksie> tja, ik wou 'm ook al wat zeggen een uur terug, maar toen zag 'k dat em weg was... :p
<Snicksie> helaas, dan kan ik em ni helpen :p
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<StefandeVries> Weet iemand waar ik een originele /etc/sudoers kan vinden?
<StefandeVries> nvm, niet meer nodig
<ikhebeenvraag> hey wie kan mij helpen met linux
<ikhebeenvraag> ????
<StefandeVries> Stel je vraag maar, er is vast iemand die een antwoord weet.
<ikhebeenvraag> ik wil een torrent prog installeren\
<ikhebeenvraag> maar weet niet hoe\
<ikhebeenvraag> ik weet uberhaubt niet hoe ik software moet installeren op linux
<ikhebeenvraag> kan jij me helpen?
<ikhebeenvraag> zzzzzzz
<ikhebeenvraag> kom op man slaapt iedereen ofzo
<ikhebeenvraag> wat is dit voor dode chat
<ikhebeenvraag> hey stefan
<StefandeVries> Niet iedereen zit 24/7 bij de computer hè ;)
<angela-> doe je bij ubuntusoftwarecentrum daar kun je alle software instaleren
<Oer> standaard is er al een torrent progje meegeleverd.
<angela-> klopt oer
<ikhebeenvraag> oke hoe kom ik daar
<ikhebeenvraag> ik ben bij een vriend ik snap er niks van
<angela-> welke ubintu heb jij?
<ikhebeenvraag> echt noob software
<angela-> ubuntu
<ikhebeenvraag> wat is ubuntu
<angela-> linux distro
<Oer> duhh.. zie topic
<ikhebeenvraag> wat is dat distro
<ikhebeenvraag> ihoe kom ik in dat standaard progje
<ikhebeenvraag> dat is meegelegeverd
<angela-> zie jij aande linkerkant een  balk zeg maar waar mappen op staan enzio?
<ikhebeenvraag> nee boven een balk
<ikhebeenvraag> als ik rechter muisknop druk staat er run program etc
<angela-> oke dan ga je naar de eerste daar onder staad software toevoegen/verwijderen
<dbazuin> weet iemand hoe ik het scherm van ubuntu groter krijg in VB
<ikhebeenvraag> de eerste eronder staat terminal
<ikhebeenvraag> moet ik daar zijn
<angela-> owja de aller beste wensen voor 2012
<ikhebeenvraag> ja jij ook
<angela-> nee
<ikhebeenvraag> waar dan?
<ikhebeenvraag> run program?
<angela-> oer hoeten die 3 naastelkaar hij heeft een oudere versie van ubuntu
<ikhebeenvraag> terminal
<angela-> nee
<angela-> kan ook
<ikhebeenvraag> web browser
<ikhebeenvraag> file manager
<angela-> dan sudo apt-get install
<ikhebeenvraag> waarom installeren jullie geen windows
<ikhebeenvraag> daar geef je dubbel klik en hij doet het
<ikhebeenvraag> dit is een fuckin doolhof
<StefandeVries> Als je dit gewend was en je had Windows voor het eerst gebruikt, was dat een doolhoof.
<StefandeVries> Ligt aan wat je gewend bent.
<Oer> standaard is transmission geinstalleerd.
<angela-> ge dult hebben is het antwoord van mij hier op je moet eerst de tutotrals lezen voor je aan linux begind
<ikhebeenvraag> ik durf te wedden dat iemand die achter geen van 2 heeft gezeten
<ikhebeenvraag> 100% zich beter uit de voeten komt met windows
<ikhebeenvraag> 100% gebruiksvriendeljker
<CasW> ikhebeenvraag: Wij zijn er allemaal tevreden mee, en ik heb geen zin naar jouw gezeur te luisteren op dit moment.
<ikhebeenvraag> dit is echt troep gewoon
<Oer> het kan eenvoudiger, gewoon op een torrent link klikken > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%8A%C3s%1A%D4%B09%C0S%93%B5%40J%FAns%97%81%0BA
<Oer> deze is ubuntu 11.10 i368
<ikhebeenvraag> dus als ik op een link druk
<Oer> hele lijst van alle officiele torrents > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<CasW> Als je op een link naar een torrentfile drukt
<StefandeVries> !troll
<ikhebeenvraag> ja dan download ie auto?
<Oer> dan moet transmission openen, en vraagt om toestemming, netjes.
<CasW> Oftewel, als je een torrentfile download, start het torrentprogramma, transmission
<ikhebeenvraag> bij transmission start ik het programma dus
<ikhebeenvraag> en dan kan ik dus op die link drukken end ownloaden
<angela-> ikhebweenvraag wij hebben het allemaal moeten eren om gaan met linux zelfs ik heb nog wel eens problemen er mee maar daar ku je hier vragen stellen hoe of wat maar niet meteen alles voor troep uit maken wie voor het eerst achter windows gaat zitten moet er ook mee leren omgaan
<Oer> neem je tijd, idd.
<ikhebeenvraag> ja maar vergeleken met windows 7 is dit echt fail
<CasW> En wij zijn natuurlijk altijd hier voor vragen.
<ikhebeenvraag> tuurlijk ik snap het
<Oer> ik hou zelf van engelse docu, maar dit is een goede start > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ikhebeenvraag> maar ik ben bij een vriend ik zou dit zelf nooit gebruiken
<ikhebeenvraag> wat is dit joh pffff
<ikhebeenvraag> jarenplan om iets te installeren
<ikhebeenvraag> terwijl ik gewoon dubbel klik geef bij mij thuis
<CasW> Ach, dat had ik toevallig vandaag nog met Windows XP
<StefandeVries> ikhebeenvraag, als je geen vraag meer hebt, stel ik voor om het kanaal te verlaten.
<ikhebeenvraag> linux leeft onder een steen
<CasW> (Geen .NET frameworks geïnstalleerd)
<ikhebeenvraag> stefan ben jij de baas hier
<ikhebeenvraag> de big shot
<CasW> ikhebeenvraag: Jij bent het zeker niet.
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar dat geeft jou geen recht of gelegenheid om hier te komen zeiken.
<StefandeVries> Daar is het kanaal niet voor.
<ikhebeenvraag> oke maar het is me nog niet duidelijk allemaal
<ikhebeenvraag> ik kan dat programmatje niet vinden
<CasW> Transmission? Programma's (bovenin denk ik, standaard Ubuntu 10.04), internet, transmission
<ikhebeenvraag> terminal web browser file manager
<ikhebeenvraag> zie ik staan
<ikhebeenvraag> text editor
<ikhebeenvraag> media player
<CasW> Ergens is ook een menu, afhankelijk van hoe die vriend van jou het heeft ingesteld, met daarin die categoriën
<ikhebeenvraag> ik zie boven alleen een zwarte balk
<CasW> (Ik heb hier: accessoires, games, graphics, internet, office, other, programming, sound & video, etc.)
<angela-> locatie of zo moet je zijn dacht ik
<angela-> menu
<ikhebeenvraag> zo iets zie ik hier helemaal niet staan
<StefandeVries> Alt+F2 -> intypen; 'transmission' -> Enter.
<angela-> weet niet meer uit mijn hooft hoe die heten in de oudere versie van ubntu
<Oer> druk alt + F2 > transmission <enter>
<ikhebeenvraag> ik zie wel
<CasW> Kan inderdaad ook
<ikhebeenvraag> oke
<ikhebeenvraag> gelukt
<ikhebeenvraag> en dan?
<angela-> typolio heb ik er nual van lol
<CasW> Dan is transmission hoogstwaarschijnlijk opgestart.
<StefandeVries> Bestand -> Openen en een torrent selecteren.
<ikhebeenvraag> klopt
<ikhebeenvraag> en nu kan ik dus op piratebay iets downloaden
<StefandeVries> Geweldig.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<ikhebeenvraag> als ik op download druk dan start ie automatisch
<Oer> misschien wel.
<ikhebeenvraag> niet dat ik dat zelf moet doen?
<ikhebeenvraag> met een hele omweg
<CasW> Hij vraagt of je hem wilt openen, met transmission
<ikhebeenvraag> ooooh dan is het goed
<ikhebeenvraag> nice thanks
<angela-> als ik het het goed heb kun je dat inderdaat doen rechtermuisknop op optie klikken welke jij hem in wil openen
<CasW> En dan gaat 'ie eerst de torrent file downloaden, dan krijg je een lijstje met bestanden in die torrent, kan je individuele files wel of niet downloaden en dan gaat 'ie downloaden.
<Oer> ubuntu-nl geeft geen garantie natuurlijk.
<CasW> Gewoon zoals het hoort te gaan.
<ikhebeenvraag> hoezo niet
<ikhebeenvraag> ik wil garantie
<CasW> Pech gehad.
<misnix> recht op 5 jaar troll return
<StefandeVries> Lees de voorwaarden van de GNU GPL nog eens door.
<ikhebeenvraag> trollen is voor noobs
<CasW> StefandeVries: Dat heb ik ook nooit gedaan, nergens voor nodig ;)
<StefandeVries> Nee, jij weet tenminste ongeveer wat die inhouden, CasW. :P
<ikhebeenvraag> heb jij ze geschreven joh
<CasW> Dan zou ik het ook een keer hebben gelezen, he, slimmerd ;)
<ikhebeenvraag> slim hoor
<ikhebeenvraag> heel scherp allemaal
<ikhebeenvraag> wie van jullie heeft er een iphone
<CasW> Wel een iPod (Touch)
<ikhebeenvraag> mac is toch baas of niet
<angela-> ik een samsung lol
<StefandeVries> JanC, ping.
<CasW> Nou, tegenwoordig zou ik liever een Android-telefoon hebben ;) Maar dit is meer iets voor in een offtopic kanaal.
<ikhebeenvraag> beter een mac
<ikhebeenvraag> steve jobs was een baas
<angela-> en 1 die voor iets vaags door moet gaan
<ikhebeenvraag> is toch veel gebruiksvriendelijker en 10 keer mooier dan dit
<Oer> er bestaat een offtopic kanaal, voor non-ubuntu praatjes.
<ikhebeenvraag> linux heeft afgelopen 40 jaar onder een steen geslapen
<StefandeVries> Knap.
<CasW> Het bestaat nog maar 20.
<CasW> (jaar
<ikhebeenvraag> ach ja
<ikhebeenvraag> linux gebruikers snappen wel meer niet begrijp ik zo
<CasW> En toch gebruik ik veel en dan ook veel liever Linux dan Windows of Mac.
<ikhebeenvraag> hecht groepje
<ikhebeenvraag> voelen jullie een verband met elkaar?
<angela-> oja ikhebeenvraag ik heb nog weleen linux distro waar je hele maal geen wijs uit word loop je echt gillend de deur uit lol
<ikhebeenvraag> ja begrijpje
<ikhebeenvraag> ik erger me er nu al zo erg aan
<ikhebeenvraag> echt niet normaal dit
<misnix> terug naar virus 7
<StefandeVries> In #ubuntu-nl-praatgroep bieden we professionele hulp.
<StefandeVries> Met garantie.
<ikhebeenvraag> windows 7 is baas
<misnix> dan ben jij vast een hondje :-)
<ikhebeenvraag> liever een hond dan de stront ervan aka jij
<angela-> nixmismee lol
<misnix> a
<ikhebeenvraag> dit is gewoon echt letterlijk
<ikhebeenvraag> the worst ever
<angela-> ik wilde worst wel mar niet de vellen
<ikhebeenvraag> mensen die dit boven windows verkiezen zijn zeker alle gevoel van realiteit kwijt
<angela-> nou ik voel mij zeer verheven
<StefandeVries> Ik ben verheven. Maar dat wisten jullie.
<CasW> En ik houd wijselijk mijn mond.
<vaio_> hoi
<CasW> Hallo vaio_
<angela-> hoi hoi
<vaio_> iemand hier ?
<vaio_> ahhhhgelukkig
<CasW> 'tuurlijk, altijd, vragen?
<vaio_> jazeker, word gestoord van de install
<angela-> ik ben er niet
<vaio_> hahhhaha
<ikhebeenvraag> kennen jullie die south park aflevering 1%
<ikhebeenvraag> zo moeten jullie je dan toch voelen of niet
<StefandeVries> vaio_, vertel :)
<ikhebeenvraag> alleen dan 0.01%
<Gotiniens> wij zijn inderdaad de 1% die wel weet hoe een computer zoj moeten werken
<vaio_> ik heb een vaio flaptop en daar installeert het allemaal prima, maar op een of andere manier is er iets mis met de diplay drivers
<StefandeVries> vaio_, met welk resultaat? geen beeld, slecht beeld?
<ikhebeenvraag> hoe die zou moeten werken is als een windows of een mac
<ikhebeenvraag> geen stene tijdperk zooi
<CasW> Mac OS draait er niet op...
<vaio_> buraublad word weergegeven, alleen de menu`s niet
<angela-> zou je kunne proberen onder optie extradrivers zoeken valo
<vaio_> sleep ik met de muis en muisknop dan krijg hetzelfde rare beeld als de menu`s
<ikhebeenvraag> oke vaio ik zal je helpen\
<vaio_> gelukkig
<ikhebeenvraag> ga naar de winkel morgen in de ochtend en koop een windows 7 cd
<vaio_> vertel vertel
<vaio_> ja hoor op een cenrtine cpu
<vaio_> centrino*
<CasW> Muhaha
<StefandeVries> vaio_, let maar niet op ikhebeenvraag
<ikhebeenvraag> haha die was wel epic troll
<ikhebeenvraag> sorry mensen
<StefandeVries> Wat ben je toch bad-ass.
<vaio_> is er ook een safe mode of iets dergelijks ?
<timo^> vaio_: ja, de recovery-mode
<ikhebeenvraag> aka systeem herstel
<vaio_> en hoe kom ik daarin ?
<timo^> heb je een dual-boot?
<vaio_> f8 ?
<timo^> heb je een dual-boot?
<vaio_> nope alleen ubuntu
<ikhebeenvraag> je gaat toch niet zo iets op een vaio gooien man
<CasW> vaio_: Als je echt niet bij de menu's kan, alt+f2 en dan /usr/bin/jockey-gtk, dat is het programma van additional drivers, voor de drivers die de fabrikant voor je heeft gemaakt
<ikhebeenvraag> minimaal xp
<timo^> shift indrukken net na de BIOS, dan kiezen voor recovery mode
<Oer> ikhebeenvraag, stop daarmee.
<vaio_> ff proberen brb
<ikhebeenvraag> krijgen jullie geld hiervoor
<misnix> oer, je kunt zo niet met iemand praten die een baas heeft ;-)
<StefandeVries> Nee, uiteraard niet.
<timo^> nee ikhebeenvraag, en ik wil je vriendelijk verzoeken hiermee op te houden, daar het redelijk irritant is ;)
<ikhebeenvraag> dus omdat jij het irritant vind moet ik er mee stoppen
<ikhebeenvraag> en wie ben jij dan?
<timo^> ik ben timo^
<ikhebeenvraag> pannekoek linux nr 1
<ikhebeenvraag> ubuntukoek
<timo^> pannenkoek nog altijd
<ikhebeenvraag> zoek het op voor je smart ass probeert te zijn
<angela-> timo hou op over panekoeken krijg er accut honger van lol
<ikhebeenvraag> het kan namelijk beide slimme jonge
<ikhebeenvraag> heel slim ben jij zeg
<timo^> angela-: Luikse wafels dan? :P
<angela-> jummie
<angela-> met stroop tomo
<ikhebeenvraag> echt een ubuntu nerd
<ikhebeenvraag> gelijk schuilen
<ikhebeenvraag> van onderwerp veranderen
<timo^> angela-: enkel met warme kersen hier ;)
<angela-> oke kan er mee leven timo
<timo^> lol
<ikhebeenvraag> hey pannekoek
<ikhebeenvraag> nee pannenkoek is het nog altijd
<angela-> oja ik hebeenvraag was vergeten dat er ook zoiets als negeer bestond
<ikhebeenvraag> hahahaha wat een nerd is dat zeg
<timo^>  /ignore ikhebeenvraag
<ikhebeenvraag> echt een ubuntu tjappie
<angela-> jup timo
<ikhebeenvraag> ga onder een steen leven jo leveloze
<CasW> Hmm, Pidgin ondersteunt /ignore niet :(
<FOAD> Wat een gezelligheid hier.
<timo^> echt hoor FOAD
<ikhebeenvraag> jullie moeten je vereerd voelen met iemand als ik in deze chatbox
<ikhebeenvraag> dat ik de moeite neem alleen al
<ikhebeenvraag> jullie horen te buigen voor mij
<ikhebeenvraag> vooral die timo gozer
<FOAD> Meh.
<FOAD> Dat kan beter.
<ikhebeenvraag> neee het is pannenkoek
<ikhebeenvraag> echt een sukkel
<ikhebeenvraag> dat hij dat zo nog zegt terwijl het niet klopt
<ikhebeenvraag> echt een rare man
<angela-> jammer
 * timo^ buigt voor ikhebeenvraag
<ikhebeenvraag> gaat alles nog goed verder timo?
<angela-> .
<angela-> * #ubuntu-nl :You're not a channel operator
<ikhebeenvraag> alles nog stabiel?
<timo^> angela-: klopt, JanC is er niet ;)
<angela-> oke
<ikhebeenvraag> is dat jullie baas
<ikhebeenvraag> zitten jullie aan zijn lijntje
<timo^> ikhebeenvraag: jazeker, want ubuntu is nog niet gecrashed, in tegenstelling tot Windows
<ikhebeenvraag> ikke niet hoor loop vrij rond als een baas
<timo^> ikhebeenvraag: er is geen baas
<timo^> ach weet je, laat ook maar
<ikhebeenvraag> moeilijk he
<ikhebeenvraag> als je pannekoek niet eens weet te spellen
<ikhebeenvraag> en dan nog een slimme opmerking denkt te maken
<misnix> nee, jij hebt een baas, misschien wel twee ;-)
<ikhebeenvraag> dan is het leven niet simpel nee
<angela-> timo hij weet niet eens het verschil tussen ops en operator
<ikhebeenvraag> en iets uitleggen is dan iets van epische waarde voor jou
<timo^> heerlijk, die ignore list, excuses, ik hoor hem niet meer :)
<timo^> of moet ik hem wel horen
<angela-> haha
<CasW> Nee hoor, je mist niets
<timo^> gelukkig
<misnix> timo^, als je van leedvermaak houdt
<CasW> Het gesprek wordt misschien wat vreemd voor je, maar verder...
<angela-> oja kan ook een channel openen haha
<timo^> het lijkt op watjes in je oren, virtuele :)
<timo^>  /unignore ikhebeenvraag
<ikhebeenvraag> hahaha
<ikhebeenvraag> heeft me nog niet kunnen ignoren
<timo^> wow, flood
<CasW> Vingers in de oren en "lala" zingen ;)
<ikhebeenvraag> lukt het niet jonge
<timo^> CasW: dan werkt de ignore list toch beter ;)
<ikhebeenvraag> je kunt me beter niet ignoren
<ikhebeenvraag> want dan ben je ignorant
<ikhebeenvraag> ik breng de waarheid recht in je gezicht
<ikhebeenvraag> aangezien velen van jullie de realiteit ontvluchten alsof ze een trein moeten ontwijken
 * timo^ barst in lachen uit, spijtig dat ik 'm 30 sec. op de ignore lijst heb gehad. Leukste vermaak is leedvermaak :P
<angela-> hihihihihihi
<ikhebeenvraag> snapje
<ikhebeenvraag> je kan me er beter niet op hebben
<timo^> neen, of wellicht wel, filosofishc
<ikhebeenvraag> ik hoor als een baas ergens bovenaan te staan
<angela-> jammer dat hier geen poups inzitten
<lonki> ah, het is weer gezellig hier?
<angela-> popups
<timo^> *filosofisch
<timo^> ja lonki
<timo^> ontzettend gezellig zelfs :)
<ikhebeenvraag> tuurlijk met mij is het altijd feest
<ikhebeenvraag> overal
<lonki> en is het ook ontopic?
<timo^> ikhebeenvraag is echt een toevoeging hier, hij brengt de leedvermaak-humor hiernaartoe
<ikhebeenvraag> alleen denk ik niet dat ik met timo kan opschieten
<timo^> ikhebeenvraag: met wie wel dan?
<ikhebeenvraag> want hij probeert je omlaag te halen door opmerkingen te maken over hoe je dingen typt
<Oer> hoe verander je je nick naar ikbeneenvraag ?
<misnix> timo^, hij is heel bijzonder hoor :-)
<ikhebeenvraag> en probeert daar grappig over te doen
<ikhebeenvraag> wat vinden jullie daar nou van?
<FOAD> Een goede zaak.
<angela-> ik kan wel op jou schieten ik benhebeenvraag lol
<lonki> ikhebeenvraag, ik vind het vooral offtopic
<ikhebeenvraag> dat is toch niet rechtvaardig handelen ?
<ikhebeenvraag> meer als een linux manier van handelen
<ikhebeenvraag> backstabben!
<lonki> goed, 2012 is niet veel anders dus
<lonki> saai
<CasW> Alleen jammer dat hij als nick niet heeft gekozen voor ikhebeenprobleem
<ikhebeenvraag> meerdere
<StefandeVries> Of ik beneenprobleem.
<ikhebeenvraag> kijk in die lijst daar naast
<ikhebeenvraag> dan zie je ze allemaal
<angela-> moet zijn ikben eenprobleem lol
 * lonki zoekt die lijst
<lonki> welke lijst 'probleem' ?
<lonki> ik begrijp totaal niet waar dit over gaat
<CasW> Wees blij.
 * angela- zoekt fr probleemlijst
<angela-> ik ook niet lonli lol
 * CasW zoekt iets lekkers.
<ikhebeenvraag> probleem lijst zit hiernaast
<ikhebeenvraag> - ik
<misnix> zou hij/zij vroeger veel gepest zijn op school?
<ikhebeenvraag> hij
<ikhebeenvraag> niet echt
<ikhebeenvraag> jij wel?
 * angela- vraagt zich af of er wel een admin is op deze server
<ikhebeenvraag> ik denk juist eerder andersom namelijk
<ikhebeenvraag> jullie lijken meer de buitebeentjes dan ik
<ikhebeenvraag> allemaal 5e wiels mensen hier
<CasW> angela-: Jazeker, JanC en ik dacht SWAT ook, maar die zijn beide afwezig
<ikhebeenvraag> snapje, daar heb je niks aan
<CasW> En toch heb jij niets beters te doen dan ons hier vervelen.
<ikhebeenvraag> linux people houden van backstabben
<angela-> jij ook admin casW?
<StefandeVries> cafuego?
<CasW> Nee, helaas
<cafuego> Ja? Watisser?
<ikhebeenvraag> isovertreed ik regels?
<CasW> Jazeker.
<cafuego> oh
<ikhebeenvraag> welke
<Oer> je bent vaak genoeg gevraagd te stoppen.
<misnix> CasW, nee, z'n psycholoog zei 'm te gaan oefenen in het omgaan met mensen. En voorzichtig virtueel te beginnen.
<angela-> waar mee oer ?
<StefandeVries> Dank je :)
<cafuego> no worries
<CasW> Heh :)
<Oer> gij niet, angela-
<StefandeVries> cafuego, in #-offtopic ook?
<CasW> Hahaa :D
<angela-> nwee ik niet
<angela-> wel geweest overgens
<cafuego> Goh, laat ik daar toch ook nog ops hebben ;-)
<StefandeVries> Dank je :)
<CasW> Nou, mooi geregeld :)
<angela-> jippie cafuego
<tiempjuuh> ah, is ie foetsie?
<tiempjuuh> dank cafuego
<cafuego> np
<tiempjuuh> internet viel weg, wat gebeurde er precies?
<cafuego> ik keek, ik zag, ik bande en kickte.
<angela-> vaag viguur hier
<tiempjuuh> mooi :)
<tiempjuuh> nooit geweten dat jij op was cafuego :)
<angela-> maar wel leuk leedvermaak gehad
<misnix> veni vidi fuci
<cafuego> bijten en knijpen hoefde niet iig
<angela-> cafuego is undercover tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> angela-: wie is ie dan?
<tiempjuuh> stiekem toch JanC?
<angela-> gee idee maar underkoffer ops lol tiempjuuh
<cafuego> hah
<cafuego> nee, ik ben cafuego!
<misnix> downunder op
<cafuego> psies
<tiempjuuh> hm
<cafuego> lig meestal te maffen als jullie wakker zijn
<cafuego> maar het is nu te warm om te slepeb
<tiempjuuh> iig, hij is weg, en komt niet meer terug :)
<cafuego> slapen zelfs
<misnix> 16 uur+ slapen? ;-p
<cafuego> tiempjuuh: Ik was d'r afgelopen Augustus nog!
<StefandeVries> Heb 'm net in #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo nog ff gekickt
<StefandeVries> Onder de naam sorry2012
<tiempjuuh> ik had het over ikhebeenvraag
<cafuego> Oh dat ding, idd.
<timo^> hij zit nog doodleuk in meeting
<timo^> moet je daar voice heben?
<timo^> hebben*
<angela-> maar geen /gline kunnen geven
<StefandeVries> timo^, nee, daar is het niet +m
<StefandeVries> Maar goed.
<StefandeVries> Hij is er stil
<timo^> da's waar
<StefandeVries> En dat kanaal wordt nooit actief gebruikt, zo.
<timo^> weet hij niet
<timo^> maar goed
<timo^> soit
<angela-> owh maar jij bent wel channel ops cafuego maar geen admin van de server of IRCop bedoel de ik
<CasW> Nou, na dit avontuur ga ik maar 's naar bed, oant moarn
<cafuego> angela-: Nee, alleen maar knokploeg, geen politieagent ;-)
<timo^> oant moarn CasW :)
<angela-> oke dan
<angela-> bij de ben ik wel ooit geweest
<angela-> op 3 servers tegelijkl
<angela-> vandaar dus daty ik wel weer een eigen ircd server wilde statrten ik mis het wel
<vaio_> mensen bedankt hij doet het, iets lagere resolutie gezet en ik heb perfect beeld, ga zo door
<angela-> goed zo valo
<vaio_> nu alleen nog uitpuzzelen hoe ik software installeer
<vaio_> maar dat komt wel goed, en anders tot zo
<angela-> via software centrum
<vaio_> lol
<timo^> mooi vaio_
<vaio_> nee heb een pakket wat niet in het SC staat
<angela-> of via termenal
<timo^> .deb bestand?
<vaio_> MIXX, ik weet het niet moet het nog downloaden
<timo^> MIXX heeft ook een ppa toch?
<angela-> met sudo apt-get install
<vaio_> zal eens even kijken
<vaio_> brb, wederom
<timo^> ik heb een ppa gevonden
<timo^> http://www.mixxx.org/download.php#ubuntudlg
<viezerd> xxx ? :O
<Oer> gei
<misnix> apt-cache search mixx zegt dat het mixxx is ;-p
<Oer> geinige lijst >> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas >> maar je kan je systeem ook goed vermoeren.
<misnix> kort lijstje maar
<angela-> wie niet waagt die niet wint oer
<Oer> haha op de site 1.1.0 en in software centrum 1.8.2/1.9.0
<misnix> nee, 1.10 ;-)
<Oer> a juist
<Oer> precise krijgt 1.9.2
<angela-> war staat ie in het software centrum oer welke catogorie?
<Oer> gewoon mixxx tiepen, ik geluid/video
<angela-> oweee
<misnix> of disc jockey
<angela-> maakt niet uit geloof het wel
<angela-> zou ik van uit windows of mijn externe hardeschijf mp3 muziek beatanden kunnen brengen naar hier ben ook dj gewwest wil het wel weer doen is best leuk maar alleen die vervelende uitzenrechten buma-stemra en sena zijn zo duur
<vaio_> jammer, het was ook weer te mooi om waar te zijn
<vaio_> iemand hier nog ?
<CasW> Uiteraard
<vaio_> okee, hoe kAN IK DRIVERS INSTALLEREN OP UBUNTU ?
<vaio_> sorry voot de caps
<vaio_> zoals gezegd, was weer te mooi om waar te zijn
<CasW> programma's->instellingen->extra drivers (of zoiets, ik zit nu niet onder Ubuntu)
<vaio_> het is voor een hecules dj controller
<vaio_> rare moeilijke toestanden met ubuntu, is er niet gewoon een installatie pakket voor dat soort dingen mogelijk ?
<CasW> Oh, dan moet Hercules drivers voor Linux hebben, misschien staan ze daar, ik denk het niet, maar waarschijnlijk op Hercules' site
<vaio_> ja dat klopt maar dat is niet gewoon een kwestie van dubbelklikken geloof ik
<vaio_> ik krijg het niet voor elkaar
<CasW> Heb je drivers gedownload van hun site?
<vaio_> jup
<CasW> Wat voor extensie heeft het bestand?
<vaio_> rpm en deb
<CasW> De deb gewoon dubbelklikken, dan start het software center op en dan druk je op installeren
<vaio_> ja maar dan geeft fhij een fout
<CasW> Wat voor fout?
<vaio_> kan hij een mod niet vinden oid
<vaio_> en wat moet ik met die rpm files ?
<lonki> :-)
<lonki> rpm is meer voor red hat en fedora ofzo
<CasW> Die rpm files zijn voor fedora of andere linux distributies, ja
<lonki> voor ubuntu heb je .deb file nodig
<lonki> alhoewel er ook al jaren apt2rpm ofzo bestaat, maar dat is dood geloof ik
<vaio_> ja maar dan geeft hij als fout: pakethandeling is mislukt
<vaio_> bij die .deb files
<vaio_> dus geen hoop meer, of jullie moeten iets weten ?
<lordzett> Oer, ik heb mythbuntu getest voor de ir remote en daarin werkt het goed!
<lonki> vaio_, dat kan aan van alles liggen, 32 versus 64 bits bijvoorbeeld
<lonki> om maar iets te noemen
<vaio_> nee alles is 32 bits
<lonki> ubuntu versie?
<vaio_> laatste \
<vaio_> 11.1 geloof ik
<lonki> je moet eigenlijk de deb met de hand installeren, dpkg dus
<lonki> en dan de meldingen posten
<vaio_> heu ?
<lonki> tja, dat is het nadeel van ubuntu, mensen denken dat het grafisch allemaal werkt
<lonki> ligt niet aan jou vaio
<vaio_> ja dat is erg jammer, want het draait goed. het is alleen een ramp met dit soort problemen
<vaio_> consoles starten enzo is niet echt aan mij besteed
<lonki> open een terminal waar de .deb staat, type sudo dpkg -i *.deb (let op dat alleen die deb er staat) en post de melding op pastebin
<lonki> vaio_, gebruik dan gewoon windows, dan is het simpeler voor je
<lonki> is geen verwijt maar meer een goede tip, linux vereist een minimale terminal kennis
<vaio_> ja dat draait alleen xp op deze flappie top
<vaio_> is ook niet alles
<vaio_> en veel zwaarder
<lonki> nou, dan moet je wat tijd investeren in het opdoen van kennis
<vaio_> zo jammer, dat er door de developers niet wat meer aandacht word besteed aan de noobs
<lonki> vaio_, zo jammer dat noobs niet wat tijd willen investeren aan basis kennis
<vaio_> hoe moeilijk kan het zijn om een installatie pakket te maklen
<vaio_> ja die is er wel, maar wat je ook probeert je kan niet van voor af aan beginnen.
<lonki> vaio_, of kan men op windows zomaar een pakket kiezen dat op arm, itanium, x86 en ppc draait?
<vaio_> word altijd vanuit gegaan dat iedereen al weet waar ze over praten
<vaio_> nee dat klopt
<pmjdebruijn> kleine kantekening
<vaio_> maar er is wel een standaard
<pmjdebruijn> packages converteren is doorsnee ook gewoon geen goed idee
<vaio_> waaraan een pakket moet voldoen
<lonki> dus investeer wat tijd of ga naar windows, je hebt er nut van als je die kennis op doet
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: er zijn zelfs heel veel eisen
<vaio_> heb je een site tip ?
<pmjdebruijn> goed packagen heb je jaren voor nodig
<vaio_> waar ik vanaf 0 kan beginnen?
<lonki> pmjdebruijn, zat jij vroeger niet op nedlinux? :-)
<pmjdebruijn> nope
<lonki> ok
<pmjdebruijn> tenminste niet dat ik me herinner
<pmjdebruijn> kan misschien ooit kort gejoined zijn
<lonki> pmjdebruijn, nee, dat denk ik niet, niet zoals ik het bedoel
<vaio_> juist dat word dus gewoon weer XP, maar bedankt voor de genomen moeite
<lonki> vaio_, geen idee, ik denk dat ubuntu.nl wel wat howto's heeft, en anders gewoon de engelstalige manuals lezen
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: obscure hardware blijft een beetje een probleem
<pmjdebruijn> wat is het apparaat eigenlijk?
<lonki> ik gok een vaio
<pmjdebruijn> was toch een herculus ding?
<vaio_> hercules dj steel, drivers worden geleverd door de fabrikant
<lonki> sony dus
<pmjdebruijn> voor linux ook?
<vaio_> jup
<pmjdebruijn> lonki: huh?
<pmjdebruijn> ik zie heel even de relevantie van sony niet?
<vaio_> voor linux in deb formaat
<lonki> vaio, sony laptops
<pmjdebruijn> ja
<vaio_> vaio is de laptop waar nu ubuntu op draait
<pmjdebruijn> maar wat boeit dat hier?
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: is dat niet gewon een HID apparaat
<vaio_> nee is type laptop
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> dat herculus geval
<pmjdebruijn> daar hebben we het toch over
<pmjdebruijn> of heb ik wat gemist?
<vaio_> nee is een mix tafel voor muziek
<pmjdebruijn> ja precies
<pmjdebruijn> lonki: je bent verwarring aan het zaaien :p
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: is dat mixtafel geen HID apparaat
<vaio_> hid ?
<pmjdebruijn> plug hem eens in/uit
<pmjdebruijn> dan type je dmesg | tail
<pmjdebruijn> in een console
<lonki> pmjdebruijn, sorry :-)
<vaio_> console openen doe ik door ?
<pmjdebruijn> de terminal applicatie te starten
<vaio_> en waar vind ik die
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<vaio_> bij ubuntu 8 kon ik hem vinden
<lonki> :-)
<pmjdebruijn> je hebt ubuntu nog totaal niet gebruikt of wat?
<vaio_> bij 11 niet meer
<pmjdebruijn> mja sorry ik heb geen tijd om daar verder op in te gaan
<vaio_> okee, zoals gezegd bedankt voor de moeite. morgen xp erop en klaar dat werkt tenminste
<lonki> pmjdebruijn, hij gebruikt 11.10, maar dat kan natuurlijk unity, kde, gnome-shell of xfce zijn, leg even uit waar de terminal zit :-)
<pmjdebruijn> lonki: precies, daar heb ik geen tijd voor
<lonki> dat ubuntu zich nog maar lang mag afvragen waarom ze geen 20 miljoen gebruikers krijgen
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<vaio_> lonki precies
<pmjdebruijn> "Ubuntu" heeft altijd Unity
<pmjdebruijn> de rest _kies_ je zelf expliciet als alternatief
<vaio_> en geen gebruiksvriendelijkheid
<pmjdebruijn> onzin
<lonki> pmjdebruijn, jij, ik, en nog tig anderen weten hoe het werkt, een beginner niet
<pmjdebruijn> nee?
<vaio_> juist
<lonki> nee
<pmjdebruijn> Windows heb je ook geleert he
<vaio_> nope was niet nodig wijst zichzelf
<pmjdebruijn> als je dat nog nooit gebruikt heb is dat niet makkelijker hoor
<lonki> pmjdebruijn, dat ik klikklak klaar (in the eye of the beholder)
<vaio_> het is geen dos 5.0 meer
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> maar je perceptie veranderd he
<pmjdebruijn> vroeger toen je net met de computer begon was je al snel tevreden
<vaio_> format a: /s
<vaio_> das verleden tijd
<pmjdebruijn> echter nu ben je van alles "gewent", en wil je heel snel heel veel... en stelt iets nogal snel teleur
<lonki> goed, zinloze discussie, ik ga maffen
<lonki> mzzls
<pmjdebruijn> is een algemeen probleem bij software migraties
 * lonki type shutdown -h now
<misnix> vanaf windos 3.10 heb je jaren besteed  met windows voor het 'zichzelf wees'
<vaio_> nee want voor win95 heb ik nooit windows gebruikt
<vaio_> altijd dos
<pmjdebruijn> juist
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: maar toen maakte je je niet druk over het aansluiten van een DJ controller
<pmjdebruijn> of andere gekken dingen
<pmjdebruijn> toen was het al heel wat als geluid uit je computer kwam, en je een printje kon maken
<pmjdebruijn> like I said
<pmjdebruijn> je perceptie veranderd
<vaio_> nee dat kan wel zo zijn want die waren er toen nog niet
<pmjdebruijn> dat is niet relevant
<pmjdebruijn> "toen" was iedereen gewoon veel sneller onder de indruk van veel "minder"
<pmjdebruijn> zoals ik al zei
<pmjdebruijn> tis een algemeen probleem
<vaio_> algemeen gezien is het wel vreemd dat de ubuntu community vol zit met knappe koppen maar niemand in staat is om een een standarisering voor driverpaketten te maken
<pmjdebruijn> bij elke software migratie zul je moeten investeren
<vaio_> ja daar ben ik ook wel toe bereid
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: waarschijnlijk gaat het niet eens om een driver
<pmjdebruijn> waarschijnlijk is dat gewoon een HID apparaat
<pmjdebruijn> het hele punt op linux is, dat men niet afhankelijk wil zijn van de grollen van Herculus
<pmjdebruijn> die leveren je nu een driver
<vaio_> wat is uberhoupt een HID apparaat ?
<pmjdebruijn> maar wat over een paar jaar
<pmjdebruijn> kan je je DJ controller weggooien
<vaio_> ja die kans zit erin
<pmjdebruijn> als Herculus een driver "netjes" voor linux zou ontwikkelen, had die allang standaard in Ubuntu gezeten
<pmjdebruijn> het probleem hier ligt bij Herculus, die niet de juiste wegen willen bewandelen
<pmjdebruijn> MAAR
<vaio_> dus het ligt aan hercules ?
<vaio_> dan gaat er mail naartoe
<pmjdebruijn> zoals ik al zei, ding heeft waarschijnlijk geen driver nodig, en werkt gewoon via USB/HID zoals veel spul vandaag
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: dat heeft weinig zin
<vaio_> het is idd usb \
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: wikipedia HID
<pmjdebruijn> de meeste commercieele toko's maken geen goede Linux drivers
<pmjdebruijn> Intel is een beetje de uitzondering
<pmjdebruijn> de rest levert zooi, die meestal een paar jaar na dato vervangen wordt door wat vrijwiligeres gemaakt hebben
<pmjdebruijn> maar zoals ik al zei, dat is hier gok ik het probleem niet
<vaio_> ja maar de rede waarom de drempel zo hoog is voor mensen, is nu net dat probleem
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> er is weinig aan te doen
<vaio_> het gemak, om dan toch maar weer gewoon XP terug te zetten
<pmjdebruijn> als je niet serieus tijd wil investeren wel ja
<vaio_> met toegift,,,, tja ik heb het geprobeerd
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: maar niet heel serieus :p
<vaio_> mensen hebben geen tijd om uren danwel dagen met een os bezig te zijn tewijl er os zijn die veel makkelijker zijn
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: je vergeet dat 99% zo'n DJ Controller niet intereseert
<pmjdebruijn> je zil vrij obscure dingen, en wil niet serieus tijd investeren
<SWAT> pmjdebruijn: dude, nice @ helping/explaining
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: maar je hebt gelijk dat Ubuntu niet zo makkelijk is in alle vlakken
<vaio_> juist, dat is jammer
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> like I said
<vaio_> want het draai PERFECT
<pmjdebruijn> that's reality
<vaio_> maak dan de boel wat gebruiksvriendelijker
<pmjdebruijn> tis altijd een gevecht uphil he
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: dat is hier niet het probleem
<vaio_> niet ?
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: er zijn genoeg filmpjes op youtube die bepaalde dingen uitleggen etc
<vaio_> anders gesteld dan, waar is mijn welkom bij ubuntu startscherm. met mijn belangrijkste schermen
<vaio_> ?
<pmjdebruijn> http://www.mixxx.org/wiki/doku.php/hercules
<pmjdebruijn> like I said
<pmjdebruijn> check even youtube
<pmjdebruijn> maar ding heeft blijkbaar toch een speciale driver nodig
<vaio_> juist
<vaio_> die wiki heb ik, maar staat niets over driver install op
<pmjdebruijn> ding doet blijkbaar geen generieke USB MIDI
<vaio_> nee heeft heeft veel midi mogelijkheden en kanalen
<vaio_> en de driver heb ik in .deb formaat maar die geeft een fout meling bij het installern
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> dkms
<pmjdebruijn> :(
<pmjdebruijn> like I said
<pmjdebruijn> the easy way out
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<pmjdebruijn> ik had allang op een oor moeten liggen
<pmjdebruijn> je kan allicht en de loop van de week nog eens vragen
<pmjdebruijn> misschien dat iemand zin heeft in dkms ellende
<vaio_> tja, ik ga mmorgen nog even stoeien
<vaio_> maar slaap ze en bedankt
<pmjdebruijn> je probleem is probably dat die .deb voornamelijk voor oude ubuntu versies is
<pmjdebruijn> je zou allicht 10.04 eens kunnen proberen
<vaio_> okee dat helpt
<pmjdebruijn> maar ik ben maar educated guesses aan het doen
<vaio_> dan gaat er 8 terug op
<pmjdebruijn> 10.04 is nog supported in elk geval
<pmjdebruijn> 8 is niet meer supported op de desktop toch?
<pmjdebruijn> 8.04
<vaio_> geen idee
<pmjdebruijn> volgens mij uit
<pmjdebruijn> 8.04 is ancient
<vaio_> 10.4 wel ?
<vaio_> 10.04
<pmjdebruijn> voorlopig nog wel
<pmjdebruijn> 10.04.3 is het nu dacht ik
<Oer> ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013.
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<vaio_> okee gaan we die proberen, das een antwoord waar ik iets aan heb
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: ik gok maar he
<pmjdebruijn> maar dat is in de helft van de gevallen het probleem
<pmjdebruijn> zoals ik al zei
<pmjdebruijn> fabrikanten zijn lam
<pmjdebruijn> men maakt zo'n driver vooral om linux support te kunnen claimen
<vaio_> super, niet aan gedacht dat het niet backward comp. zou kunnen zijn
<pmjdebruijn> niet zozeer om linux ook _Echt_ de supporten
<pmjdebruijn> grappig is wel dat die driver open source is
<pmjdebruijn> dus dat is wel weer cool
<vaio_> alleen niemand doet er iets mee lol
<pmjdebruijn> die zou in theory door vrijwilligers wel in toekomstige linux versies (niet alleen Ubuntu) verwerkt kunnen worden
<pmjdebruijn> vaio_: daarom zei ik ook dat je iets obscuurs wil... niet zozeer om je te plagen
<vaio_> zou niet verkeerd zijn, maar de vraag zal laag zijn
 * pmjdebruijn wil ook altijd obscure dingen
<pmjdebruijn> niks mis mee
<vaio_> is iet obscuur is leuke hobby
<pmjdebruijn> maar je moet er wel bewust van zijn
<pmjdebruijn> op planet.ubuntu-nl.org is er sowieso een audio figuur
<pmjdebruijn> jeremy
<pmjdebruijn> die weet sowieso meer wat dat soort dingen
<pmjdebruijn> geen idee of hij ook niet is af en toe
<pmjdebruijn> hier*
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<vaio_> ga ik in de gaten houden
<pmjdebruijn> ik moet nu echt naar bed
<pmjdebruijn> goedenacht en succes
<vaio_> ja joh, je hebt gelijk
<vaio_> bedankt
<vaio_> spreek je later
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-03
<angela-> hoi hoe kan ik mijn muziek bestanden van mijn externe hardeschijf over zetten in internet djconsoll?
<Oer> geen idee, waarom niet gewoonmet nautilus naar muziek ?
<angela-> omdat ik internet radio wil starten
<angela-> is al op gelost
<angela-> copy paste
<Oer> mooi
<angela-> in playlist
<Oer> dan blijft de muziek op de externe hdd.
<angela-> nu heb ik iets van shoutcast van uit ja
<angela-> ja
<angela-> maar ook in djconsoll nu
<Oer> als playlist opslaan :-)
<angela-> ik heb van uit software centrum iets geinstaleerd  met shoucast dat kaik nergens terug vinden
<angela-> ja
<angela-> gaat net oals met windows ongeveer
<angela-> je gaat naar je hd dan naar boven zie je munu boven daar kun je alles selecteren en kopieren dat plak je in welke audio van ubuntu playlist
<Oer> icecast ?
<angela-> nee shoutcast
<Oer> dit is een simpele howto, al ben je er wel even mee bezig > http://www.ehow.com/how_5183447_make-radio-stream-ubuntu.html
<angela-> dan moet ik eerst icecast downloaden toch?
<Oer> jups, sudo apt-get install icecast2 ices2
<Oer> 8 + 3 + 5 stapjes
<angela-> 8 + 3 + 5 stapjes wat is dat ?
<angela-> geinstaleerd en geconfigureerd tegelijk
<Oer> op die ehow pagina staan een aantal stappen, volg die
<angela-> owh nu snap ik je lol
<angela-> ik ga ze eerst lezen voor ik het ga uit voeren
<angela-> ik heb al een mooie naam bedacht voor mijn radio station
<angela-> radio-bluebird
<smile4ever> Hoi iedereen & een goeie morgen. Ik zou graag willen weten of wine het pakket cups nodig heeft? :)
<smile4ever> want als ik wine wil installeren wilt ie 600 MB van mijn harde schijf opeten :(
<smile4ever> zou wine nog werken als ik sudo apt-get install wine --no-install-recommends doe? :p
<Snicksie> vermoedelijk niet ;)
<smile4ever> oh :(
<smile4ever> Snicksie: waarom heeft ie cups nodig? :|
<smile4ever> da's toch een printerdriver? :p
<Snicksie> wine zal voorzover ik weet eigenlijk een soort van virtuele windows installeren, dus het komt er op neer dat het een halve windows-xp installatie oid zal installeren
<Snicksie> das inderdaad vreemd :)
<timo^> wat is het probleem?
<Snicksie> [09:44]  <smile4ever> Hoi iedereen & een goeie morgen. Ik zou graag willen weten of wine het pakket cups nodig heeft? :)
<Snicksie> [09:44]  <smile4ever> want als ik wine wil installeren wilt ie 600 MB van mijn harde schijf opeten :(
<Snicksie> [09:45]  <smile4ever> zou wine nog werken als ik sudo apt-get install wine --no-install-recommends doe? :p
<smile4ever> timo:
<smile4ever> dat ja ;)
<timo^> ah
<Snicksie> ik kijk het even voor je na
<smile4ever> oh. waar (a)
<Snicksie> waarschijnlijk zal hij cups nodig hebben om een printer te kunnen aanbieden aan je wine-systeem ;)
<timo^> smile4ever: het idee achter het debian-apt is dat ie alle benodigde pakketten meeneemt. Daar zit idd wel eens wat meer tussen dan echt nodig is, maar ik zou het gewoon mee installeren, wine is nu eenmaal groot ;)
<Snicksie> ik dacht dat wine toch kleiner was dan dat, maar ik zal het mishebben wss :)
<timo^> ik zal efkes kiek'n
<smile4ever> timo^: ik heb een minimal ubuntu-install gedaan :p
<smile4ever> en die was kleiner dan wine :o
<timo^> Dependencies:
<timo^> 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 - wine1.3 (0 (null)) ia32-libs (2 1.6) lib32asound2 (4 1.0.14) libc6-i386 (2 2.6-1) lib32nss-mdns (2 0.10-3) wine:i386 (0 (null))
<timo^> dusch
<smile4ever> is dat alles? :p
<timo^> voor de desktop 64 bits wel ;)
<Snicksie> hm, er zou inderdaad minder dependencies moeten zijn volgens debian... :p
<Snicksie> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/wine
<timo^> maar ik denk dat de minimal gewoon heel weinig, bijna niets, standaard heeft ;)
<smile4ever> ik zal even pastbinnen ;)
<timo^> dus daarom
<Snicksie> ahnee: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/libwine
<smile4ever> http://pastebin.com/3ZBLRbdD
<smile4ever> veel pakketjes :p http://pastebin.com/3ZBLRbdD
<smile4ever> timo^ & Snicksie: zal ik Wine installeren en als het niet werkt alle pakketten terug verwijderen? dat vertraagt het systeem toch niet hé? :)
<Snicksie> klopt, toch zijn er veel pakketen die me niet direct nutteloos lijken :p
<Snicksie> je kan inderdaad altijd alles terug verwijderen ;)
<timo^> smile4ever: installeer eerst de closed source versie op linux van flash, want ik kan gewoon volleyballen ;)
<smile4ever> :o
<Snicksie> normaal gezien zou dat niet veel trager moeten gaan, het kan eventueel zijn dat je tijdens en na het draaien van wine nog wat extra services hebt draaien, maar die kan je eventueel ook afsluiten
<Snicksie> hm, als je het alleen voor flash zou doen: niet doen dan ;)
<smile4ever> timo^: mag ik de dpkg -l van je pakketten? :)
<timo^> dpkg -L? (met kleine letters ;))?
<smile4ever> met kleine letters ja :)
<smile4ever> in een terminalvenster
<smile4ever> dpkg -l>lijst.txt
<smile4ever> dan zit er een bestand lijst.txt in je actieve map :)
<smile4ever> die wil ik hebben :DD
<smile4ever> om te vergelijken :)
<timo^> http://ubuntuone.com/5teHtgmOmabRQIAMeBYe5E
<smile4ever> wow, ie heeft 2000 pakketten geïnstalleerd :o
<smile4ever> ik heb er 800 ofzo (a)
<Beanow> Hallo
<timo^> hallo Beanow
<trijntje> hoi Beanow
<timo^> hey trijntje
<trijntje> hey timo^
<Beanow> Ik kom even snuffelen hier. Overweeg om wat development voor linux te doen.
<StefandeVries> Welkom :)
<CasW> Beanow: Probeer dan ook 's langs te komen in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<CasW> En welkom ;)
<Beanow> Ty
<Beanow> mwanzo? waar staat dat voor?
<CasW> De naam? Geen idee, eigenlijk, maar het is om mensen zoals jij, die willen helpen met Ubuntu en/of Linux, verder te helpen
<lordzett> lo ho
<CasW> 'middag, lordzett
<Beanow> Hallo
<lordzett> hoi casw
<lordzett> lo
<Beanow> xD Kubuntu Team Approved? "We don't need your approval." https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<commandoline> hmm, die houding zouden we als NL loco ook gewoon aan kunnen nemen, scheelt een hoop gedoe :P
<Beanow> Ja want hoe zit dat? Op de lijst zag ik nog niet approved voor nl loco.
<commandoline> nou, je moet aan een aantal eisen voldoen als loco, en dat lukte tijdens de laatste approval meeting niet.
<commandoline> er werd toen net een nieuwe manier van de boel organiseren ingevoerd
<Beanow_alt> Vanuit ubuntu of andersom?
<Beanow_alt> En ouch, suspend kwam ie niet meer uit.
<commandoline> Ubuntu NL veranderde de organisatiestructuur op dat moment. Loco approval gebeurt door een internationaal team. Duidelijk zo?
<Beanow> Yeah snap em :)
<commandoline> :)
<Innocuous77> He iemand ervaring met bluetooth koptelefoons en ubuntu
<Innocuous77> Kan ik gewoon elke bluetooth koptelefoon kopen en ervan uitgaan dat het werkt?
<Beanow> Er van uit gaan lijkt me nooit handig. Als met alles kan je het beste even een google er tegenaan gooien als je een model op het oog hebt.
<Beanow> Om zekerder te zijn.
<pmjdebruijn> precies
<Beanow> Maar heb zelf (nog) niet getest.
<pmjdebruijn> in principe moet je bij alle hardware gewoon altijd even dubbelchecken
<Innocuous77> Ja ben ik al mee bezig, maar kon niet echt veel vinden
<pmjdebruijn> ken je niet iemand met zo'n ding, dat je er een kan lenen om te testen
<Innocuous77> Ik heb al zo vaak gezien dat er alleen windows op de doos staat en dat het dan toch gewoon werkt...
<Beanow> Of heel irritant de kantenservice bellen van de fabricant om ze nog maar eens even pijnlijk er aan te herinneren dat de laksheid rondom Linux support triest is van ze.
<Beanow> :P
<pmjdebruijn> nja typisch maakt dat vaak niet uit
<pmjdebruijn> veel van dit soort hardware is vaak generiek qua driver
<pmjdebruijn> denk usb mass torage
<pmjdebruijn> storage*
<Beanow> Nou als je de zoektermen heel globaal laat dan vind je meestal minder dan wanneer je een willekeurig model en type neemt.
<pmjdebruijn> maar dat is niet altijd zo
<pmjdebruijn> Innocuous77: of neem je laptop mee naar een winkel :D
<Beanow> Ik heb er eentje thuis, maar voorlopig ben ik nog niet thuis.
<pmjdebruijn> weet je trouwens zeker dat je een bleutooth koptelefoon wil?
<pmjdebruijn> ivm geluidskwaliteit/latency?
 * pmjdebruijn heeft er geen ervaring mee
<Innocuous77> Ik heb er ook geen ervaring mee, maar het is voor televisie
<Beanow> Ja precies latency en kwaliteit is meestal wel ruk van BT.
<Beanow> Voor TV zou ik het niet doen tenzij je specifiek op kwaliteit spul zoekt en echt fancy ding neemt.
<Innocuous77> Oh ok vanwege de latency..
<Beanow> Want als je WEL latency krijgt dan is de lol snel er vanaf bij films kijken.
<Innocuous77> ja zeker
<Beanow> Ja, moet je voorstellen 1,5u kijken naar een film die niet goed synched is. >.<
<Beanow> Ik zou na 1 keer dat ding op de grond flikkeren xD
<Innocuous77> Ja zeker dan misschien toch maar naar zo'n fm radio ding kijken, die zijn op zich even duur
<pmjdebruijn> voordeel daarvan is dat er vaak een zender/ontvanger bij zit, die gewoon een jackplug heeft, dus dat werkt dan op elke audio kaart
<pmjdebruijn> en vanwege het simplere protocol heb je weinig problemen met latency
<Beanow> Waarschijnlijk geeft dat minder latency ja omdat BT altijd overhead geeft om aan het BT protocol te voldoen.
<pmjdebruijn> maar controlleer zoiets vooral ook weer _voor_ aankoop
<pmjdebruijn> draadloos (voor wat dan ook) zitten altijd haken en ogen aan
<pmjdebruijn> Beanow: precies
<Innocuous77> Dank voor de input
<Beanow> yw
<lord4163> Hallo
<Beanow> Hoi lord4163
<lord4163> Mijn pc is opeens heel traag
<JapyDooge> mysterieus
<pmjdebruijn> definieer "opeens"
<pmjdebruijn> en definieer "traag"
<Beanow> Hehe precies. Hoe traag en heb je recent wat gedaan waardoor het begon?
<lord4163> Ik heb XBMC Eden geinstalleerd op mijn lucid machine en gestart. Zwart beeld dus ik ging in de TTY
<lord4163> Allemaal IO Buffer error fdnul
<pmjdebruijn> erhm
<pmjdebruijn> dat noem je opeens? en traag?
<pmjdebruijn> klinkt meer als, nadat ik xbmc geinstalleerd heb werkt de grafische modus niet meer :p
<lord4163> Ja, ik start mijn browser en hij loopt vast
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: ik zou vooral even xbmc deinstalleren dan
<StefandeVries> Wat zijn je systeemspecificaties?
<lord4163> En ik hoor de HDD niet ratelen
<pmjdebruijn> hoe heb je xbmc geinstalleerd? een nette .deb?
<lord4163> pentium 4, 1GB geheugen, HD455nul
<lord4163> ppa
<StefandeVries> Hmm, die specs zijn misschien een beetje krap.
<lord4163> Ja weet ik, ik krijg ook een nieuwe, alleen werkte die bulldozer niet, dus opgestuurd voor rma
<Beanow> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=XBMC_for_Linux_specific_FAQ#What_is_current_recommended_hardware_requirements_for_XBMC
<Beanow> Maak van krap maar het uiterste minimum.
<StefandeVries> En dat is nog optimistisch gesteld.
<lord4163> En die HD455nul is een ramp op linux
<StefandeVries> Ik ben blij dat ik destijds gekozen heb voor de HD4350
<lord4163> Fout bij laden van buslijsten ofzo?
<lord4163> Hmmm
<Beanow> Heb je hem op autostart staan?
<Beanow> Lees: draait xbmc al?
<lord4163> Weet ik niet zal kijken
<pmjdebruijn> hoe autostart xbmc dezer dagen?
<pmjdebruijn> via een xdg .desktop file?
<lord4163> Nee, xbmc, geen proces gevonden
<Beanow> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide#Autostart_XBMC_.28optional.29
<lord4163> Heb ik niet gedaan
<lord4163> misschien maar herinstalleren
<lord4163> damn
<Beanow> Hm, het is iig een xbmc probleem en niet per see een ubuntu probleem. Je kan bij de xbmc tag kijken hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/xbmc
<Beanow> En evt hier: http://trac.xbmc.org/
<lord4163> Ik startte die zelf met ctrl alt f1
<lord4163> en toen zag ik die IO errors maar dat heeft met een floppy drive te maken die ik niet heb
<lord4163> fdnul is een floppydrive
<Beanow> ja,
<lord4163> sorry voor mijn slechte zinnen, ik mis een aantal tekens en letters op deze laptop
<Beanow> Wellicht in je logs kijken of voor de xbmc install die io errors er ook waren
<lord4163> Als ik naar Softwarebronnen ga sluit hij synaptic of Ubuntu software centrum gewoon af
<lord4163> En ik word gestalkt op skype door URGENT ONLINE INSTRUCTIONS o.o
<Beanow> Dat klinkt wel heel vies :/
<Beanow> Dat 1e dan
<JapyDooge> hehe leuk he die skype spam :P
<lord4163> heel leuk
<lord4163> Heb geen zin om Lucid opnieuw te installeren, maar het is de enigste Ubuntu versie die werkt op mijn pc
<lord4163> sinds Maverick hebben ze de grafische dingen helemaal ver ehhh...
<lord4163> naggeld
<Beanow> Je kan natuurlijk de "oude" gnome op nieuwste versies zetten
<lord4163> Nee dat heb er niets mee te maken
<lord4163> Xorg is volgens mij het probleem
<lord4163> Want Maverick Meerkat gebruikt ook gewoon Gnome 2.3x
<pmjdebruijn> Beanow: hoe zie je dat voor je
<pmjdebruijn> je kan niet zomaar lucid packages on iets wat niet lucid zetten
<pmjdebruijn> nja kan wel... maar reken er maar op dat je dat vroeg of laat in je reet bijt
<pmjdebruijn> en zoiets groots als GNOME zelf compilen, leid vroeg of laat ook wel tot ellende, tenzij je heel goed weet wat je doet
<Beanow> Nee ik bedoel de classic gnome omgeving ipv unity, maar vergat ff welke versie dat was toegevoegd
<Beanow> Versienummers > Codenames...
<lord4163> 1o.1o
<lord4163> Het hele package systeem is kapot....
<lord4163> niks wil meer
<pmjdebruijn> natty is de laatste die classic gnome nog heeft
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: dat is die PPA goed rot, of je hebt wat raars gedaan
<pmjdebruijn> kijk eens wat 'sudo apt-get install -f' zegt
<pmjdebruijn> vooral niet meteen "ja" zeggen, maar aborteren
<lord4163> Hij kan de pakketlijsten niet inlezen
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> dan is je doos heel hard stuk
<pmjdebruijn> weet je zeker dat je harddisk niet gewoon aan het falen is?
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: wat zegt dmesg? kan je dat eens op pastebin.com zetten
<Beanow> zS
<Beanow> *xD
<pmjdebruijn> met de grafische tool palimpsest kan je SMART status checken btw, of met smartctl
<pmjdebruijn> maar misschien zegt dmesg al genoeg
<lord4163> Busfoutlijsten worden ingelezen zegt hij trouwens
<pmjdebruijn> nja vertalingen :(
<pmjdebruijn> ik heb GEEN idee wat dat zou mogen betekenen
<pmjdebruijn> voor troubleshooting is engels stukke zinvoller
<pmjdebruijn> probeer eens
<pmjdebruijn> sudo -s
<pmjdebruijn> LANG=en_US apt-get install -f
<lord4163> brb
<lord4163> Eventjes op de foutcomputer zelf
<lord4163> [  749.569222] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 120 [  749.569232] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 30 [  751.560082] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 124 [  751.560092] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 31 [  753.553003] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 128 [  753.553013] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 32 [  755.543866] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 132 [  75
<lord4163> fabian@Fabian-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install -f Busfoutijsten worden ingelezen... 0%
<lord4163> en dan gebeurd er niets
<lord4163> Iemand nog ideeën? :(
<JapyDooge> 15:08 <pmjdebruijn> sudo -s
<JapyDooge> 15:09 <pmjdebruijn> LANG=en_US apt-get install -f
<JapyDooge> dat?
<lord4163> root@Fabian-PC:~# LANG=en_US apt-get install -f Busfout package lists... 0% root@Fabian-PC:~#
<lord4163> In welk bestand staan je ppa's?
<lord4163> Ze staan niet in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pmjdebruijn> in /etc/apt/apt.sources.d of zo
<pmjdebruijn> per PPA een aparte file
<pmjdebruijn> .d directories++
<lord4163> ik heb die .list verwijderd
<lord4163> maar er gebeurd niets
<lord4163> Zo dan maar een backup maken, en proberen de drivers in 11.10 werkend te laten krijgen
<lord4163> En anders een andere distro :(
<JapyDooge> nog een Linux Mint gebruiker erbij :+
 * JapyDooge rent
<lord4163> Nee :)
<JapyDooge> of euh
<lord4163> Mint is ook op Ubuntu gebasseerd dus daar zal het ook niet in werken
<JapyDooge> FreeBSD :p
<lord4163> Inderdaad :D
<JapyDooge> die kans is best aanwezig ja :P
<lord4163> of Gentoo
<lord4163> of Arch
<JapyDooge> of Arch :) met Arch heb ik erg leuke ervaringen
<JapyDooge> heu, mijn tekst
<JapyDooge> ik ben van Ubuntu overgestapt op Arch voor desktop gebruik
<JapyDooge> is erg goed bevallen
<JapyDooge> tegenwoordig heb ik een macbook, maar daarvoor altijd Arch
<lord4163> Daar ben ik te dom voor :P
<JapyDooge> lol, valt mee
<JapyDooge> je leert het door ermee te spelen
<lord4163> Ik heb het geprobeerd in VirtualBox
<lord4163> maar het is nog best lastig want ik krijg de grafische desktop niet gestart
<lord4163> In ubuntu slechts 2 commando's sudo apt-get install gnome (of kde) en het werkt
<lord4163> en nog sudo apt-get install xorg
<JapyDooge> ahja, Arch werkt in VirtualBox niet heel geweldig, maar hun getting started en beginners guide op de wiki is erg goed imo
<JapyDooge> FreeBSD vind ik een stuk moeilijker :P
<lord4163> Ja ik weet niet niet echt heel veel mee gedaan, maar het is wel goed, stabiel en snel
<lord4163> en heel veilig
<JapyDooge> ik gebruik het alleen voor m'n servers
<lord4163> laatst FreeNAS geprobeerd ook erg mooi, vooral met ZFS :)
<JapyDooge> idd
<JapyDooge> maargoed, we gaan wat offtopic denk ik :P
<lord4163> idd
<JapyDooge> (voordat ik weer op m'n vingers wordt getikt :+)
<lord4163> join ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<JapyDooge> goed idee :P
<lord4163> afk
<lordzett> ik begin soms schijt moe te worden van die unity balk
<lordzett> brb
<JapyDooge> lol
<trijntje> hey lord4163, jij was toch ook aan het vertalen?
<pmjdebruijn> lordzett: ik weet niet wat je probleem is, maar misschien dat dit kan helpen: http://blog.pcode.nl/2011/05/03/pimping-unity-ever-so-slightly/
<misnix> of: debian.org
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> kan je net zogoed 10.04LTS draaien he, daar krijg je ook outdated software
<Oer> my-unity is mischien een tooltje wat kan helpen ..
<Oer> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre/
<pmjdebruijn> oh das handig :D
<trijntje> je kan ook ccsm gebruiken, met het risico dat je je hele unity om zeep helpt ;)
<pmjdebruijn> niet handig dus :D
<pmjdebruijn> die myunity ziet vrij netjes uit
<Oer> ikzelf heb nu weinig veranderd.let op, je kan nog een paar schermen doorbladeren rechts.
<pmjdebruijn> mja die tabs zijn wat raar vormgegeven
<Oer> dat is wel een beetje ubuntu stijl
<pmjdebruijn> niet echt
<Oer> te vaag idd
<pmjdebruijn> zie ziet ook niet bij onder de tab hoort en wat niet
<pmjdebruijn> die UI is een beetje rukkig als je critisch bent
<pmjdebruijn> mja prima werkbaar
<Oer> mee eens. dat krijg je, als een programmeur geen designer heeft
<pmjdebruijn> mwah
<pmjdebruijn> de GNOME HIG maakt prima duidelijk wat een goed idee is en wat niet
<pmjdebruijn> de auteur vond z'n shit pimpen probably belangrijker dan usability
<Oer> dit is pionieren, je houd ervan of niet.
<pmjdebruijn> Oer: een known-bad idea implementeren is niet pionieren
<pmjdebruijn> maar goed
<pmjdebruijn> tis fijner dan in GConf zooien
 * pmjdebruijn zeurt
<Oer> nou, als alles instelbaar is, heb je Gconf niet nodig.
<Oer> of 'voldoende' instelbaar
<misnix> pmjdebruijn,  hm ik draai 10.04 en voor de support daarop afloopt zal het wel debian worden ja
<trijntje> niet mint?
<misnix> mint op debian wellicht
<Oer> met een SSD word die unity-blob ook sneller.
<misnix> Oer, wil je m'n rekening nummer? kan je bijstorten voor een ssd :-)
<Oer> och, 80 euro maar ..
<misnix> zoals gezegd...
<Oer> ehm, ik had geen SSD gekocht, als ik geen teruggave NUON kreeg, zeg ik eerlijk. maar de ervaring van een duidelijk sneller systeem, is super.
<viezerd> Oer: idd, SSD scheelt _echt_
<pmjdebruijn> misnix: mint is een distro, geen shell
<pmjdebruijn> je bedoelt met MGSE of zo
<pmjdebruijn> om eerlijk te zijn vraag ik me af waar mint naartoe gaat, en of ze het ook kunnen volhouden
<pmjdebruijn> komt nogal klungelig over atm
<misnix> mint gebouwd op debian in plaats van op ubuntu, pmjdebruijn
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> mja, das verder niet zo relevant
<pmjdebruijn> nja
<pmjdebruijn> das eigenlijk niet zo slim btw, maarja
<misnix> ubuntu gaat de kant van minder relevant op
<misnix> mmaar ja
<pmjdebruijn> want je zit of 1. met oude zooi, of 2. een moving target
<misnix> pmjdebruijn, een soort ubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> wat?
<misnix> ubuntu bauwt niet meer op debian of zo?
<pmjdebruijn> tuurlijk
<misnix> bouwt
<JapyDooge> ik moet wel zeggen dat ik persoonlijk vind dat Ubuntu te aggressief wil onderscheiden en zichzelf daarmee in de problemen werkt
<pmjdebruijn> maar ze stabilizen en support hun testing checkout wel
<misnix> dus zit je met 'oude zooi'
<pmjdebruijn> ik vraag me af of Mint genoeg mankracht heeft om iets vergelijkbaars te kunnen doen
<pmjdebruijn> ook ivm security patches enz enz
<misnix> tja, nooit problemen met ubuntu...
<pmjdebruijn> zoiets wordt makkelijk onderschat
<pmjdebruijn> zijn weinig puur community distro's die dit goed doen
<pmjdebruijn> debian zelf daargelaten natuurlijk
<pmjdebruijn> JapyDooge: wat noem je onderscheiden
<pmjdebruijn> Fedora etc shipping ook geen GNOME Classic meer he
<pmjdebruijn> daar krijg je ook GNOME 3
<JapyDooge> nee okay
<pmjdebruijn> wat ook heel anders is
<JapyDooge> Gnome 3 wordt ik ook niet gelukkig van
<pmjdebruijn> dus relatief valt dat reuze mee
<pmjdebruijn> ik kan met beide prima leven
<misnix> verandering is niet slecht
<pmjdebruijn> is wennen
<JapyDooge> true true
<misnix> per se
<pmjdebruijn> sommige dingen zijn fijner, sommige dingen niet
<JapyDooge> ik heb Gnome 3 een paar maanden gebruikt
<JapyDooge> de workflow is heel fijn, goed doordacht, enz
<JapyDooge> maar ik vind de gui totaal niet consistent
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<JapyDooge> kwestie van smaak denk ik
<pmjdebruijn> wat is er niet consistent aan?
<pmjdebruijn> consistency is nooit smaak
<pmjdebruijn> das meetbaar
<JapyDooge> nu gebruikte ik ook de eerste release op Arch linux en geupgrade vanaf Gnome 2, dus mogelijk ging er daar ook e.e.a. scheef
<pmjdebruijn> GNOME 3 apps gedragen zich allemaal hetzelfde, en zien er allemaal vergelijkbaar uit... dus qua consistency zit dat wel goed ongeveer
<pmjdebruijn> probleem is dat nog niet alle application naar GTK3 geport zijn
<JapyDooge> maar icons in m'n launcher of hoe dat ding ook heet waren enorm groot met kleine tekst, search box waar tekst aan de zijkanten niet in paste en er uit liep, enz enz
<JapyDooge> dat soort dingen allemaal
<pmjdebruijn> die krijgen dus een andere theme
<pmjdebruijn> Ubuntu heeft met Ambiance beide GTK2 EN GTK3 themes gemaakt, die nagenoeg hetzelfde zijn waardoor je het onderscheid niet heel erg merkt
<Oer> de keuze videokaart is nu meer belangrijk geworden.
<pmjdebruijn> true
<pmjdebruijn> maar dat geld ook beide voor Unity en GNOME 3
<pmjdebruijn> vergis je niet trouwens
<pmjdebruijn> GNOME 2.0/2.2/2.4 waren zo goed als onbruikbaar
<pmjdebruijn> GNOME 3.2 is prima bruikbaar
<pmjdebruijn> relatief is alles vrij soepel gegaan als je de historie bekijkt
<pmjdebruijn> de GTK1/GTK2 was completely horror
<pmjdebruijn> font rendering in verschillende programma's compleet anders enzo
<pmjdebruijn> wij zijn betrekkelijk verwent geworden
<JapyDooge> hm ik vond gnome 2.x altijd wel aardig werken, maarja ik gebruik stiekem al jaren FluxBox als m'n primaire wm
<Oer> ik heb een tijd KDE gedraaid, ook niet verkeerd.
<pmjdebruijn> JapyDooge: de eerste Ubuntu had GNOME 2.8
<JapyDooge> ah zo
<JapyDooge> de eerdere heb ik dan waarschijnlijk niet bewust meegemaakt inderdaad
<pmjdebruijn> 2.4 en eerder is al even geleden zeg maar
 * pmjdebruijn heeft nog 1.4 gedaan :D
<JapyDooge> wel eens met een oude gnome onder Red Hat of SuSE gewerkt voor die tijd, maar doen was ik meer KDE'er
<Oer> ik heb bijna alle Cdś :-D
<pmjdebruijn> KDE was toen wat meer mature ja
<pmjdebruijn> ik heb vooral moeite met de meeste KDE applicaties, niet zozeer de desktop
<JapyDooge> ik stapte in linux rond de tijd dat Knoppix populair begon te worden
<pmjdebruijn> veel te veel clutter
<pmjdebruijn> alhoewel ze flink gecleaned hebben hoor ik
<JapyDooge> en bij 5.nogiets naar Ubuntu geswitched
<JapyDooge> bij 6.06 pas echt Ubuntu gaan gebruiken
<Oer> ja KDE 4.7 is zeer netjes
<pmjdebruijn> volgens mij ik bij 5.10 permanent
<JapyDooge> totaan 8.10 ofzo, daarna naar Arch en nu Mac OS X als desktop, FreeBSD als server :P
<pmjdebruijn> dus geen dual boot meer
<Oer> deze pc j
<pmjdebruijn> mja Arch is speelgoed... rolling releases enzo
<JapyDooge> jup
<JapyDooge> Arch is leuk
<pmjdebruijn> erg cool spul
<Oer> deze pc heeft nog nooit een windows cd gelezen
<pmjdebruijn> maar speelgoed
<JapyDooge> ik moet zeggen dat ik met 'The Arch Way' best kan leven, maar niet voor servers of een desktop waar ik dagelijks op moet werken
<pmjdebruijn> die doen dus geen echte releases omdat ze de mankracht ervoor niet hebben... dus rolling releases
<JapyDooge> het is me iets te vaak mis gegaan :P
<pmjdebruijn> JapyDooge: exact
<pmjdebruijn> dat is precies m'n punt
<JapyDooge> ik ken wat van hun commiters en toevallig eentje die bijna de helft van al het werk doet, en ook nog goed
<Oer> als je een reeks zelfde desktops hebt ...
<JapyDooge> maar er zit ook een clubje prutsers bij
<pmjdebruijn> als je continue op Debian Testing werkt, krijg je een beetje hetzelfde gevoel
<JapyDooge> mja Debian Testing is nog stabieler gok ik
<pmjdebruijn> wel wat
<pmjdebruijn> maar dan nog
<pmjdebruijn> rolling releases sucken hard
<JapyDooge> ze hebben ook wel wat moois
<JapyDooge> maar het blijft een risico :P
<pmjdebruijn> je moet upgraden want security... en opeens krijg je een totaal andere versie van een pakket binnen
<pmjdebruijn> das vaak niet cool
<JapyDooge> dat idd
<JapyDooge> mijn Gnome 2 werdt vervangen door 3
<JapyDooge> en dat was een eerste release
<JapyDooge> die zwaar instabiel en buggy was
<JapyDooge> :+
<JapyDooge> joy
<pmjdebruijn> tis prima te begrijpen, want weinig mankracht
<JapyDooge> jups
<pmjdebruijn> het is sowieso een veel gevallen jammer, dat er veel over dingen gezeurt wordt, ipv meegeholpen
<JapyDooge> jep
<JapyDooge> dat hou je helaas overal
<JapyDooge> ik werk zelf lately vrij actief mee aan thinstation, maar er zijn genoeg mensen die simpelweg brutaal de mailinglist meerdere keren per dag spammen of 'hun probleem' al is opgelost
<JapyDooge> ik vogel het liever zelf uit en stuur een patch in
<JapyDooge> maarja :p
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<Oer> een bugrapport indienen is al een kunst opzichzelf.
<pmjdebruijn> een zinvolle bugreport is inderdaad niet triviaal
<JapyDooge> idd
<Lostsouls> Wat dacht je van probleemomschreiving in het algemeen.
<Oer> "my wireless don't work, any ideas ?"
<JapyDooge> ik heb een aantal jaar in de beta teams gezeten voor o.a. UbiSoft (onbetaald, maar wel een jaar of meer eerder al een spel spelen, helaas met NDA altijd :+) en dat heeft me qua bugreports wel de nodige ervaring gegeven, maar wat sommige mensen er van bakken. een titel als 'help' met inhoud 'het werkt niet' vinden ze al heel wat :+
<JapyDooge> nnaja, ik ga eens een brood kopen en thuis kijken :P
<JapyDooge> tot morgen :))
<Lostsouls> Zoals ik laatst al vroeg, iemand hier toevallig ervaring met het "repareren" van harde schijven die veel foute sectoren hebben ? Data restore en whipe zijn al gedaan.
<Lostsouls> Ik heb sudo fsck -pcfv al gedaan ( resultaat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/791969/ ) maar 3 bad bloks 'lijken' mij niet zo ernstig toch ?
<pmjdebruijn> "foute sectoren" zijn niet te repareren
<pmjdebruijn> hooguit omheen te werken
<pmjdebruijn> man badblocks
<pmjdebruijn> voor 100 EUR zou ik geen risico willen lopen
<pmjdebruijn> check vooral ook even de SMART status (palimpsest/smartctl)
<lordzett> pmjdebruijn, ik snap niet waarom ze zo iets als een gewone desktop zo goor als appel er uit willen laten zien
<Lostsouls> Ahh cool, ja het is inmiddels een spare drive geworden. Maar ik hem nog wel voor wat dingen gebruiken. De bad blocks zijn als het goed is nu gemakeert maar 2 a 3 ( in 15 jaar ) lijkt mij niet een zwaar faalende schijf toch ?
<Lostsouls> 1,5 jaar*
<pmjdebruijn> lordzett: whatever, veel plezier met trollen ergens anders
<pmjdebruijn> Lostsouls: let op dat badblocks in het filesystem gemarkeerd worden, dus als je opnieuwt mkfs't moet je ze opnieuw markeren he
<pmjdebruijn> punt is
<Oer> bad blocks worden naar mijn ervaring groter.
<lordzett> pmjdebruijn, is geen trollen
<pmjdebruijn> normaliter vangt de disk zelf al een x aantal badblock op, voordat je computer daar voor de rest wat van merkt
<lordzett> ik bedoel het serieus
<pmjdebruijn> kortom als je 3 bad blocks hebt, zal er in praktijk waarschijnlijk al meer rot zijn
<lord4163> 96 van 118 GB 50 minuten resterend .... :(
<pmjdebruijn> lordzett: zal veel aandacht voor zijn in #ikhaatapple maar hier niet
<lordzett> ow zo donker bedoel ik het neit
<Lostsouls> pmjdebruijn, snap hem. Was ik al bang voor. Zal hem goed in de gaaten houden en als het snel erger wordt gaat die de kast uit :(
<lordzett> maar ik bedoel er mee te zeggen ze hadden voor unity een top desktop en nu kan je niet meer kiezen. en steeds gaat die voor de knoppen van programas aan de linkerkant
<lordzett> tis jammer
<pmjdebruijn> normaliter behoort je SMART zut ook te miewen trouwens (mits het niet in BIOS uit staat)
<pmjdebruijn> lordzett: niemand heeft meer de oude desktop
<pmjdebruijn> dat is passe
<lordzett> jammer. maar dat heb ik al vaker aangehaald.
<pmjdebruijn> weinig zin om daar over te mijmeren
<lordzett> maar die tweak prgje van net doet veel goeds. voorkomt dat ide steeds verdwijnt
<pmjdebruijn> ja precies
<pmjdebruijn> was ook mijn irritatie
<pmjdebruijn> mja simpel gefixt
<lordzett> true
<Oer> unity-moe? je kan naar gnome-shell, met gnome-tweak-tool
<lordzett> Oer, jha al eens geprobeerd :D
<Oer> blijven hangen op gnome2 is zo zinloos.
<lordzett> wat net gegeven was is handig dat iig die unity balk niet steeds verdwijnt..
<viezerd> wat is er eigenlijk mis met unity/gnome3, moet ik dat gaan proberen om te ondervinden waarom iedereen zo klaagt of is het gewoon 'klagen door verandering' ?
<lordzett> hmm nee ik vindt het minder handig. ik hou gewoon veel meer van menus
<Oer> my-unity tooltje is handig.
<lordzett> Oer, net gedaan
<lordzett> erg handig ja
<lordzett> mooi klein en vast gezet die balk
<Oer> komt mee met 12.04 LTS, als ik het goedheb
<lordzett> das een goeie stao
<lordzett> stap
<pmjdebruijn> viezerd: veel klagen door verandering
<pmjdebruijn> viezerd: de nieuwe zut, is vooral fijn als je niet hard multitasked
<pmjdebruijn> classic gnome is wat praktischer als je heel hard multitasked
<lordzett> nheu verandering is soms goed maar laat de keuze vind ik
<pmjdebruijn> zo simpel is het niet
<lordzett> nee dat blijkt
<pmjdebruijn> en is nogal wat tijd en energie gemoeit met GNOME 2 te maintainen
<trijntje> tip van de dag: online softwarecentrum, voor als de normale te traag is: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/agtl/
<pmjdebruijn> en blijkbaar vind niemand GNOME 2 boeiend genoeg om de energie erin te steken om het te maintained
<viezerd> pmjdebruijn: dus het switchen tussen applicaties gaat moeizaam, zeg maar ?
<pmjdebruijn> nja MATE... maar die hebben nog niet opgeleverd
<pmjdebruijn> viezerd: niet moeizaam
<pmjdebruijn> viezerd: met zwaar multitasken bedoel ik ~20 terminal tegelijk
<pmjdebruijn> :D
<pmjdebruijn> ik GEBRUIK echt 5 desktops op werk zeg maar
<pmjdebruijn> thuis heb ik dat probleem niet
<CasW> MATE heeft al wel wat opgeleverd, Mint komt standaard met Gnome 3 met een "classic shell" en MATE, dacht ik.
<pmjdebruijn> CasW: mja, GNOME vervangen door MATE
<pmjdebruijn> CasW: ik bedoel serieus maintenance
<CasW> Wat had je dan gewild, een complete rewrite? ;)
<Lostsouls> Moet zeggen MATE vond ik niks. Kon hem 2 sessie gebruiken en toen had mijn LinuxMint zo iets van doei doei.
<Lostsouls> Dus ik ben zwaar aan het kijken naar openbox / xfce. Bevalt best goed.
<CasW> Ja, ik had hem hier zelf ook geïnstalleerd, en hij was eenvoudigerwijze buggy.
<pmjdebruijn> GTK2 zal sowieso op een gegeven punt niet meer gemaintained worden (dat zal nog wel even duren)
<CasW> En nu heb ik LXDE, bevalt geweldig :)
<pmjdebruijn> dus vroeg of laat zal het naar GTk3 geport moeten worden
<pmjdebruijn> of ze moeten ook GTK2 maintenance gaan overnemen
<trijntje> Enlightment is ook wel leuk, de 'everything' plug-in is n beetje de Dash on steroids
<StefandeVries> Cinnamon belooft ook heel wat goeds.
<pmjdebruijn> om eerlijk te zijn, zie ik in XFCE de meeste potentie als vervanger van GNOME2
<pmjdebruijn> LXDE is een beetje bij elkaar geraapt zooitje
<Lostsouls> <pmjdebruijn, zodra de port van dockbarX werkt ben ik om.
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> voorlopig blijf ik bij Unity thuis
<pmjdebruijn> en Natty/GNOME Classic op werk
<lord4163> Ik gebruik ook nog GNOME 2
<lord4163> het leuke er van is dat hij zo enorm aanpasbaar is :)
<pmjdebruijn> mja, ik wil juist niet een hele avond bezig zijn met z'n desktop aan te passen
<pmjdebruijn> is zo het windows gevoel
<pmjdebruijn> mja goed
<pmjdebruijn> ieder z'n eigen natuurlijk
<viezerd> xfce is helaas niet helemaal crossplatform meer, ik begreep dat ze afhankelijkheid hebben van udev wat specifiek Linux is
<viezerd> op BSD bv. heb je dan niet alle opties
<lord4163> Ik vind GNOME 3 ook mooi alleen wat minder aanpasbaar
<lord4163> BSD gebruik je alleen voor servers :)
<lord4163> CLI
<viezerd> lord4163: ik niet
<viezerd> heb het op een laptop draaien, en nog een desktopje met pcbsd
<viezerd> maar als ik ga upgraden naar xfce 4.8 verlies ik mijn automount opties
<viezerd> met dank aan de UDEV afhankelijkheid dus
<lord4163> :/
<lord4163> Krijg je ook veel updates op PCBSD?
<viezerd> weet ik niet, pcbsd draai ik sinds een paar weken, de 9.0 RC2
<viezerd> maar in principe krijg je zelfde updates als in FreeBSD
<viezerd> want het is gewoon FreeBSD
<viezerd> alleen met *.pbi packages en een zo goed als kant en klare desktop voorgekauwd
<lord4163> Zijn er veel pakketjes voor BSD?
<viezerd> 20.000+
<viezerd> 23084 ports op dit moment
<lord4163> Oké FreeBSD is ook wel mooi, maar zou het niet zo snel als desktop nemen
<viezerd> ik had het destijds voornamelijk op laptop geinstalleerd om meer erover te leren aangezien ik het ook op servers draai. Vrij bewerkelijk om een goed desktopje te krijgen maar eenmaal klaar dan draait het zeer stabiel
<viezerd> én erg leerzaam
 * Oer is trots op viezerd 
<viezerd> ojee
 * viezerd vlucht
<Oer> het is mandje maar :-D
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij hier nog helpen?
<lord4163> Ik heb mijn package systeem helemaal vernaggeld
<lord4163> ik heb de ppa van xbmc unstable toegevoegd en sinds dien wil hij niets meer.
<Oer> gewoon ppa verwijderen en update draaien ?
<lord4163> Zo makkelijk is het niet
<lord4163> Want als ik naar Softwarebronnen ga killt hij zich zelf
<lord4163> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792042/
<lord4163> Valt hij nog te herstellen?
<Oer> dan handmatig /etc/apt/sources.list  editten ?
<Oer> misschien ppa purge installeren
<lord4163> Ik kan niks installeren
<lord4163> en hij staat ook niet in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lord4163> ook verwijderen lukt niet
<Oer> vreemd, ik weet niet wat je hier aan kan doen.
<jcfp> kan ook nog in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ staan
<lord4163> Ja, daar had ik hem volgens mij al uit verwijderd
<lord4163> Zal dan maar een usb maken en dan ga ik spelen met arch :)
<Lexabia> Hi
<Lexabia> how can i get free ubuntu cd ? sended to my home
<CasW> Dat doen ze volgens mij niet meer, en dit is een Nederlands kanaal
<Lexabia> ow
<Lexabia> heb net gelezen dat je het alleen op kan halen
<Lexabia> wel vaag
<StefandeVries> Bij een steunpunt ja.
<StefandeVries> En die kunnen kosten rekenen voor de cd/dvd.
<StefandeVries> (Niet veel, maar toch)
<Lexabia> Bedankt voor je informatie Stefan
<Oer> meeste steunpuntjes willen wel branden, of nog liever ecologisch op je usb stick zetten
 * Oer > Haarlem
<CasW> Alleen LoCo's kunnen dacht ik nog wel officiele cd's gratis gestuurd krijgen, alleen heeft Nederland geen officiele LoCo meer :P
 * CasW > Leeuwarden (Ferwert, eigenlijk, maar dat kent niemand)
<Oer> met de LTS release zullen er heus wel cd's komen.
<Lexabia> wil graag siri op mijn iphone installeren , helaas gaat dat via ubuntu of mac
 * StefandeVries > Heerlen
<Lexabia> Guys bedankt spreek jullie later
<Lexabia> Bye
<brilserver> Hoi\
<brilserver> Basis vraagje linux
<brilserver> Ik heb  een map die niet te verwijderen is, zowel op mijn windows niet via samba als via ubuntu zelf niet.
<brilserver> Zou zogenaamd niet bestaan
<brilserver> rm werkt niet, is denk ik alleen voor bestanden?
<brilserver> als ik het in de terminal probeer
<brilserver> wat is een goede hiervoor?
<pmjdebruijn> rmdir is voor directories
<pmjdebruijn> ls -l DIRNAAM
<pmjdebruijn> wat zegt dat?
<brilserver> even kijken hoor, zit remote op klein klote schermpje te pielen, doe ook niet dagelijks in terminal werken, ff rommelen
<brilserver> Invoer-/uitvoerfout
<brilserver> totaal 0
<pmjdebruijn> erhm
<pmjdebruijn> dat riekt naar een rot filesystem/disk
<brilserver> kwam nadat me hd vol was
<pmjdebruijn> brilserver: wat zegt dmesg
<pmjdebruijn> zet je dmesg eens op pastebin.com
<brilserver> Het is me download servertje, die HD was vol gelopen, gevolg: lottanzb kon niet uitpakken en wegschrijven
<pmjdebruijn> ja ok
<pmjdebruijn> kan
<pmjdebruijn> maar zet 'dmesg' eens op pastebin.com en paste de _link_
<brilserver> dat dmesh past niet op 1 scherm, even rommelen
<brilserver> wat is dat trouwens? je hardware status?
<pmjdebruijn> je kan toch gewoon scrollen?
<pmjdebruijn> je kan toch gewon vanaf je desktop naar die server SSHen
<pmjdebruijn> copy-paste klaar
<brilserver> ja, ben nog niet zo heel ver met ubuntu enzo, ben erg windows enzo. Zit gewoon grafische remote nu
<brilserver> heb hem, even uploade
<brilserver> http://pastebin.com/A0AtD3TA
<pmjdebruijn> funky
<pmjdebruijn> heeel funky
<pmjdebruijn> ik zou sowieso ff rebooten
<brilserver> hehe
<pmjdebruijn> want die kernel is niet helemaal meer lekker
<pmjdebruijn> maar wat de oorzaak is
<brilserver> ja wellicht is dat wel eens een goed idee
<pmjdebruijn> misschien rot geheugen?
<brilserver> geen wereld ramp als ie dood is hoor
<brilserver> het is oude hardware
<pmjdebruijn> ik zou in elk geval eens een dagje memtest86 draaien
<brilserver> hoe kan ik zien hoe lang die up is?
<brilserver> want een rebootje is een tijd geleden
<Oer> uptime
<pmjdebruijn> normaal hoef je niet "zomaar" te rebooten
<pmjdebruijn> waarschijnlijk is je geheugen rot
<brilserver> hardwarematig dus ?
<brilserver> als ik reboot, en ik post die gegevens weer, kun jij die conclusie dan trekken?
<brilserver> ik download sowieso even memtest86, hoop dat ik daar uit kom maar tot nu toe is alles gelukt.
<pmjdebruijn> dat GOK ik
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> memtest86 moet je echt een hele dag laten draaien om hier enige zekerheid over te hebben
<pmjdebruijn> die dmesg zal na een reboot weer zuiver zijn
<brilserver> Het software centrum doet even een occupy. hij wil niks tonen maar zal zo eerst even rebooten, wellicht doet die het erna ook gewoon weer.
<angela-> goedeavond ik heb icecast2 geinstaleerd maar kan die nergens terug vinden
<hansw> brilserver, lijkt wel of die libgtk-x11-* libs corrupt zijn
<hansw> een te hoge resolutie? een kaduke video kaart?
<pmjdebruijn> angela-: icecast2 is een "daemon" =serverprogramma dat heeft geen grafische omgeving
<pmjdebruijn> angela-: kortom, de documentatie van icecast induiken
<pmjdebruijn> hansw: lijkt me sterk
<Oer> icecast2 localhost:8000 ?
 * pmjdebruijn gokt rot mem
<brilserver> ik zie het verband tussen een map niet kunnen verwijderen en een kapotte videokaart niet zo. Hoge reso is uitgesloten, dat is niet veranderd en die is juist heel laag.
<hansw> pmjdebruijn, daar krijgt hij de segfaults
<angela-> pjmdebruijn waar vind ik die document
<pmjdebruijn> angela-: google is je vriend
<hansw> pmjdebruijn, zie regel 255 en verder
 * brilserver wil rebooten maar de muziek is zo fijn en die komt van mijn ubuntu server
<pmjdebruijn> hansw: er is geen zinnige reden waarom gtk-x11 zou moeten segfaulten
<angela-> moet hem eerst nog configureren he
<pmjdebruijn> daarom denk ik rot mem
<angela-> ff kijken oer
<hansw> pmjdebruijn, brilserver een rotte video kaart kan in principe de reden zijn
<brilserver> ik ga iig die test ff draaien morgen en als daar iets uit komt dan haal ik een reepje weg en draai hem nog eens.
<pmjdebruijn> hansw: van een rotte videokaart krijg je normaliter niet segfaults op deze manier
<hansw> brilserver, start hem anders eens op met een andere kaart als je die nog hebt liggen
<hansw> gewoon om uit te sluiten
<brilserver> wss onboard, gokje
<hansw> disablen :-)
<brilserver> heb er nog wel een ergens maar of ik die zo erin kan hangen enzo moet ik ff bekijken.
<brilserver> Ja ik ben een amateur "nerd"
<angela-> kan nigeen verbinding maken oer logies ook wel om dat het nog geconfigureerd moet worden
<brilserver> de termen gaan al erg snel allemaal dus ik begin ff met die scan, dat moet sowieso wel lukken.
<hansw> pmjdebruijn, ik heb wel eens soort gelijke problemen gezien bij een brakke video kaart hoor
<pmjdebruijn> ja maybe
<pmjdebruijn> tis niet buitengesloten hoor
<pmjdebruijn> als hij een kaart heeft liggen waarom niet proberen
<brilserver> maar hoe disable je een interne kaart?
<brilserver> door een 2e erin te hangen?
<hansw> brilserver, wellicht in de bios
<brilserver> ah
<brilserver> ik voel het aankomen, een weekend project.
<hansw> maar er in hangen en dan de cli configgen zal wellicht ook kunnen
<hansw> had ubuntu niet ook een safemode opstart modes?
<brilserver> ik doe nu even niks want me server is me media center door mijn hele huis en ik wil deze week gewoon muziek en films, in weekend ga ik al deze informatie eens verwerken.
<brilserver> want ansich is het basis probleem dat ik 2 mappen niet kan verwijderen, de rest doet ie nog.
<pmjdebruijn> hansw: single user mode is dat gewoon
<hansw> welke dirs kun je niet verwijderen dan?
<hansw> pmjdebruijn, ja, dat vermoede ik al
<hansw> dpkg-reconfigure ofzo?
<pmjdebruijn> brilserver: let wel, als je issues hebt, en die doos laat doordraaien en hem gebruikt, kan je flinke datacorruptie krijgen he, dus ben je bewust van het risico wat je neemt nu
<hansw> brilserver, bestanden in een dir of op een specifieke mount?
<pmjdebruijn> hansw: voor wat?
<hansw> pmjdebruijn, x11, maar zal wel aan zijn window manager liggen (voor zover hij die gebruikt)
<pmjdebruijn> voor wat?
<pmjdebruijn> andere kaart
<pmjdebruijn> is gewoon autodetect he
<pmjdebruijn> hoef je normaal niks aan te doen
<brilserver> pmj, ook op bestaande files? Wellicht slim om dan even backup te maken van belangrijkste bestanden.
<hansw> ik ben nog te veel bezig met denken in slackware gedachtes denk ik :-)
<brilserver> Even voor de leek, mijn hd werkt toch gewoon? Of me geheugen of videokaart oid is brak. Maar hoe krijg je dan datacorruptie?
<Oer> omdat geen enkel ip iets meer weg kan schrijven ?
<hansw> datacorruptie kan ontstaan door brak geheugen ja
<Oer> je gaf zelf aan dat de hdd vol zit ..
<hansw> en wellicht ook in grafisch geheugen
<hansw> bij bewerkingen daarvan
<brilserver> hmz
<brilserver> ik ga er mee aan de slag
<brilserver> iig bedankt voor de tips en ik meld mij snel weer want ik verwacht wel wat hulp bij de scan enzo nodig te hebben.
<brilserver> wellicht slim sowieso om me belangrijkste hd even te ontkoppelen.
<angela-> ik heb icecast2 gevonden via de termenal  gksudo gedit /ect/inid.d/icesast2 maar ik kan het niet opslaan
<Oer> hoezo niet? welke error zie je ?
<angela-> moment
<angela-> kan het bestand niet bvinden zie een rode vlak met witte kruis er in
<Oer> ahhh .. >> Type "sudo gedit /etc/default/icecast2" to open the Icecast2 file.
<misnix> misschien typefout? icesast2 ipv icecast2?
<Oer> niet init.d
<angela-> oke
<Oer> http://www.ehow.com/how_5183447_make-radio-stream-ubuntu.html
<misnix> en als je nieuwe file aanmaakt moet je hem opslaan met save as
<Oer> ja, of touch /pad/naar/file/<naam>
<Oer> dan maak je ene nieuwe aan
<Oer> maar hij moet bestaan, want die manual zegt dat je onderaan iets moet wijzigen..
<angela-> ja kan maar ik zie alleen maar een witte pagina
<angela-> wat voor naam moet ik die pad naar /noemen?
<angela-> hij bestaad ook maar zit ergens war ik niet zomaar bij kan
<angela-> ik denk dat ik al weet waar hij zit in 1 van de bestands mappen in de partitie van ubuntu zelf
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-04
<angela-> ik heb in alle bestand systeem mappen gezocht van ubuntu maar ik akn geen icecast2 vinden weet ieamnd nog iets ?
<idefix> beste wensen, allemaal!
<idefix> ik word hier te pletter genegeerd!
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> mogelijk moet je in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic zijn
<idefix> JapyDooge, daar ben ik vast gebanned :(
<idefix> * Cannot join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic (You are banned).
<JapyDooge> verbazingwekkend
<idefix> hoe kan je dit veranderen? mijn prompt ziet er als volgt uit terwijl ik niet in de Desktop dir ben! vincent@vincent-desktop:~$, hoe kan dat?
<jpjacobs> het is je hostname, de naam van je pc wat er achter de @ staat
<JapyDooge> jep
<JapyDooge> doe maar 'cat /etc/hostname'
<jpjacobs> kan je veranderen met hostname (tijdelijk) , en permanent door het ergens in een bestand in /etc/ te knallen
<JapyDooge> inderdaad, /etc/hostname en /etc/hosts bewerken
<jpjacobs> (nog een ander dan /etc/hostname)
<jpjacobs> voila :)
<jpjacobs> die dus
<idefix> wat hebben jullie? wat is een logsche naam?
<idefix> hebben jullie localhost?
<JapyDooge> tsja, da's persoonlijk denk ik. mijn linux werkstation heet 'wvun502' op de zaak
<CH_> vincent-desktop is een logische naam als het je desktopcomputer is.
<JapyDooge> localhost is denk ik niet mogelijk als hostname
<JapyDooge> dat zou problemen veroorzaken :p
<Snicksie> ik heb zelf linux-CoffeeBook, maar je kan perfect iets anders kiezen :)
<JapyDooge> maar je kan hem natuurlijk ook 'ubuntudoos' noemen
<idefix> dat klinkt meteen zo vrouwelijk
<idefix> 'ubuntudoos'
<idefix> no offense
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> naja het is persoonlijk dus :)
<idefix> waarom is het 'ip-adres' van de localhost en de vincent-desktop computer niet gelijk aan mijn internet-IP-adres?
<JapyDooge> daar zit nog een modem/router tussen
<JapyDooge> http://www.satellitefun.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=8379
<JapyDooge> over netwerken
<Snicksie> je hebt een zogezegd intern ip (dit zie alleen jij en de rest van de gebruikers binnen jouw eigen netwerk) en je hebt een extern ip (dat is het ip dat de buitenwereld ziet)
<jpjacobs> en dan heb je nog je prive localhost ip van 127.0.0.1
<Snicksie> klopt
<Snicksie> en dan kun je zelf nog verdere netwerken gaan aanmaken met je laptop
<lordzett> jullie weten nog wel eens wat. probeer mijn router binnen te gaan maar na inloggen zie ik gewoon htm text niet een webpage
<JapyDooge> hm, waarschijnlijk is de routerfabrikant wat slordig geweest en is je browser wat kieskeurig :P
<JapyDooge> probeer het eens met een andere browser :)
<lordzett> net gedaan ff en chrome
<lordzett> in bijde het zelfde
<Snicksie> bepaalde routers (lees o.a. bbox2) hebben liever dat je via 't externe ip komt dan het interne ip, vreemd genoeg is de webinterface dan stabieler ;)
<Snicksie> probeer het eens
<Snicksie> ipv de 192.168.1.1 manier, eerst via whatismyipaddress ofzo je externe ip bepalen en op die manier inloggen ;)
<JapyDooge> belgacom zeker :P
<JapyDooge> daar is die bbox van, toch?
<marvilleke> Hallo allemaal ik begrijp iets niet over de eigenschappen van het bestand /etc/resolv.conf wanneer je bind9 draait en een dhcp-request uitvoert
<marvilleke> ik heb een debian machine draaien met daarop bind9 en een netwerkkaart die zijn ip adres krijgt via dhcp. Iedere keer waneer ik het commando dhclient eth1 uitvoer (als gebruiker root :)) wordt het bestand /etc/resolv.conf overschreven door mijn DHCP server. en verlies ik mijn parameters --> search XXX & nameserver XXX. Wat kan ik doen om die overschrijving van het bestand /etc/resolv.conf te vookomen?
<idefix> met de permissions klooien lijkt me zo
<idefix> chmod 000 resolv.conf?
<idefix> of is dat te radicaal?
<marvilleke> :idefix mijn permissies --> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23 jan  4 13:12 /etc/resolv.conf  Dat zou betekenen dat ik mezelf als user root uitsluit om ooit nog de inhoud van het bestand te wijzigen dus iets als chmod 100 /etc/resolv.conf ?
<idefix> chmod 600
<idefix> nee 400
<idefix> read, niet write en execute
<marvilleke> idefix: Hmm zou kunnen, wacht ff ga het uit testen BRB
<idefix> maar ik weet niet als welke user de DHCP server bestanden overschrijft
<idefix> marvilleke
<marvilleke> idefix: Ik heb het uitgevoerd zoals je het voorstelde maar het resultaat blijft hetzelfde
<marvilleke> idefix: maw   -->  -r-------- 1 root root 67 jan  4 13:49 /etc/resolv.conf  heeft tot  gevolg dat /etc/resolv.conf wordt alsnog overschreven
<marvilleke> Ik weet nog niet tot welke user deze overschrijf actie doet/veroorzaakt
<idefix> misschien moet het chmod 500 zijn
<idefix> marvilleke
<idefix> want anders kan je hem niet executen
<marvilleke> Maar /etc/resolv.conf hoeft niet uitgevoerd te worden. het dient alleen gelezen te worden dus read lijkt me voldoende
<idefix> ok
<idefix> verder heb ik geen idee, je kan de owner van het bestand wisselen, kijken of dat werkt met chown
<idefix> ik had dus eigenlijk wel een idee, maar na ja
<marvilleke> idefix: je hebt een punt dat het een zekere user dat bestand overschrijft en ik ben bang dat het user root is
<marvilleke> Ik kan niet mezelf uitsluiten :)
<idefix> het moet toch wel mogelijk zijn een bestand de owner te geven zodat zelfs de root er niet bij kan? kan dit niet, jongens?
<idefix> @iedereen
<JapyDooge> volgens mij kan root altijd overriden maar niet helemaal sure
<idefix> kan je niet in het commando dhclient kijken?
<marvilleke> Maar user root is god op mijn machines. wanneer ik het bestand zou ownen naar een andere (systeem) gebruiker  dan vermoed/verwacht ik weer een overschrijving van /etc/resolv.conf omdat user root lid is van iedere usergroup incl systeem user als normale users
<marvilleke> hihi je bedoelt man 5 dhclient ?
<idefix> wat doet het commando 'man 5'??
<marvilleke> ok thnxs idefix ik zal het eens ff doorlezen
<idefix> marvilleke waar is die 5 voor?
<marvilleke> man 5 command is de standaard man page
<idefix> en man command zelf dan?
<idefix> is dat minder compact?
<marvilleke> het lopt van 1 t/m 7 dacht waarbij man [number] number een bepaalde sectie van een man page aangeeft
<marvilleke> default wordt gekeken in man 5
<marvilleke> check anders ff man man
<marvilleke> nee is geen grap :)
<idefix> ok bedankt, marvilleke!
<marvilleke> No thnxs idefix
<idefix> welke systeembestanden worden altijd gerund als je je PC opstart?
<Oer> MBR
<idefix> staan die in een aparte directory?
<idefix> wat is MBR?
<idefix> en waarom heet jij niet meer OerHeks?
<Oer> masterboot record
<idefix> maar met windows had je altijd autoexec.bat, zo'n bestand bestaat in linux niet?
<idefix> Oer?
<jpjacobs> idefix: zoek eens op init.d en runlevels
<Oer> nee, linux kent niet zoiets als autoexec.bat
<idefix> waar staat rc voor?
<idefix> in /etc/rc/local?
<idefix> in /etc/rc.local?
<JapyDooge> run control / run commands / resource configuration
<JapyDooge> wat je leuk vind :p
<JapyDooge> overigens is daar een site voor he Ident1105
<JapyDooge> idefix* sorry Ident1105
<idefix> argh, moet ik nog een username aanmaken daro
<jpjacobs> idefix: voor algemene Linux systeem dingen zou je de Rute gids eens moeten doorbladeren (gratis op het net)
<idefix> ik heb wel het Linux PHRASEBOOK
<JapyDooge> idefix: of als je meer in de diepte wilt gaan met Linux, het LFS traject doorlopen :)
<JapyDooge> erg erg leerzaam
<jpjacobs> of iets minder in de diepte: effe werken met Gentoo
<JapyDooge> ook een optie idd
<JapyDooge> alhoewel ik Gentoo persoonlijk meer verwarrend dan leerzaam vind, maar is ook mogelijk
<JapyDooge> of Arch
<jpjacobs> bwa, hun gids is wel goed, en het forum/kanaal vriendelijk
<JapyDooge> da's waar
<idefix> wat is beter, Gentoo of Arch?
<JapyDooge> dat is persoonlijk lijkt me, ik vind zelf Arch fijner, het zit ook qua gebruik wat dichter bij Debian/Ubuntu dan Gentoo
<JapyDooge> in mijn ervaring
<idefix> ik kon ooit mijn PC opstarten door op mijn spatiebar te drukken, maar dat lukt niet meer, hoe kan ik dat weer fiksen?
<idefix> ligt dat misschien aan het OS?
<JapyDooge> dat is sowieso altijd een instelling in de BIOS
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk wakeup by keyboard oid
<Oer> niet vanuit uitstand, misschien vanuit slaap ?
<JapyDooge> of de machine was niet echt uit maar in slaapstand / hibernate
<idefix> o zo
<idefix> gebruiken jullie wel eens runlevels 1 en 2?
<idefix> kan je met een commando veranderen naar runlevel 6?
<JapyDooge> jup
<idefix> maar dan ga je wel uit
<JapyDooge> http://www.linfo.org/runlevel_command.html
<JapyDooge> probeer maar :) is gewoon afsluiten idd
<idefix> runlevel [utmp], waar staat [utmp] voor?
<idefix> staat verdrop al, laat mar
<idefix> beetje wazig dat ik in runlevel 2 zit
<idefix> nog waziger dat ik mijn utmp bestand niet in kan zien!
<idefix> het standaar formaat van je terminal is toch ??x?? gelijk aan de ponskaartjes die men vroeger hanteerde.. wat was dat formaat?
<idefix> kan het zijn dat niet geautorizeerde gebruikers van je PC je in runlevel 2 gooien? of is dat weer een iets te achterdochtige manier van denken?
<jpjacobs> 6 is reboot als ik me niet vergis
<jpjacobs> nee, je moet sudo rechten hebben (of root zijn)
<idefix> ik heb ooit mijn root password aan een griek gegeven, hij is wel te vertrouwen, maar je weet maar nooit
<jpjacobs> veranderen he
<idefix> met het command passwd
<jpjacobs> jeps
<idefix> waarom dat niet password is....
<idefix> waarom is dat?
<JapyDooge> idefix: dat moet je even aan Bell Labs vragen :P
<Cees> >idefix< ik kon ooit mijn PC opstarten door op mijn spatiebar te --> kan door niet uit te zetten maar pauzestand te gebruiken
<Cees> de ponskaartjes die men vroeger hanteerde.. wat was dat --> 80 kolommen
<Cees> (of 54 als je er het stookje afscheurde)
<JapyDooge> haha
<JapyDooge> Cees is een oldbie :)
<JapyDooge> ik heb hier een collega zitten die begonnen is alsn ponskaartensorteerder bij Philips :)
<Cees> >idefix< waarom dat niet password is --> passwd is slecht 6 posities (spaar 2 posities)
<Cees> (zo kan je ook besparen op de eeuw, dat is toch altijd 19)
<JapyDooge> lol
<Cees> euh, sry, laat maar
<JapyDooge> :D
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk om zo'n soort reden inderdaad, geheugen was toen duur
<Cees> ponskaartensorteerder --> kan je het beste off-line doen, bespaart CPU
<Cees> kan = kon
<JapyDooge> het was ook handwerk ja :P
<JapyDooge> daarna cobol dev (hence de 19xx reference, daar weet 'ie alles van) en nu it-manager
<Cees> nee, geen handwerk, daar zijn apparaten voor
<Cees> http://www.technikum29.de/shared/photos/rechnertechnik/ibm083.jpg
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> nice hoor
<idefix> er staat dat Sattellite Fun de gezelligste Satelliet TV Site is!
<idefix> maar dan blijf ik toch nog met de vraag zitten waarom ik in runlevel 2 draai
<idefix> da's eigenlijk maf
<idefix> Runlevels 2 and 4 are intended for advanced users to configure as desired.
<idefix> Cees, maar wat is de hoogte van de ponskaartjes?
<idefix> Cees? JapyDooge?
<JapyDooge> geen idee, google weet het vast wel :) ik ben er te jong voor lol
<Oer> ik denk niet dat ponskaarten onder ubuntu-support valt :-D
<idefix> ze zijn 8 hoog omdat je met 8 bits een byte kan maken
<idefix> nee, 256 bits, maf dus
<idefix> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bestand:Lochkarte02.jpg ze zijn tien hoog van 0 t/m 9 maar daarboven nog twee rijen.. waar zijn die voor? (vergeef mij mijn nieuwsgierigheid)
<JapyDooge> hmm error correction misschien? soort CRC, de ene waarschijnlijk, en de andere ene 'deleted' status voor als er een fout in een rij zit, en je geen nieuwe kaart nodig hebt? ik weet het ook niet, maar zoiets stel ik me voor :P
<idefix> Bepaalde kolommen van een ponskaart werden op sommige computersystemen of door bepaalde programmeertalen (Fortran) gebruikt om er een serienummer in te ponsen: als men namelijk de stapel kaarten op de grond liet vallen en ze raakten door elkaar was het programma meestal niet meer met de hand te construeren door de kaarten op volgorde te leggen zonder sorteernummer.
<idefix> trouwens, het hier aanwezig zijn in deze chatruimte verbruikt veel CPU-kracht, toch?
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> van wat?
<pmjdebruijn> je desktop?
<idefix> ja
<pmjdebruijn> hoe denk je dat?
<idefix> omdat de rest van het internet niet vooruit te branden is op mijn PC
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> das wel een rare manier van conclusies trekken
<pmjdebruijn> heb je niet ergens flash open staan of zo
<pmjdebruijn> normaal is IRC te verwaarlozen
<pmjdebruijn> zijn je client funky aan het doen is
<idefix> tenzij mijn client funky aan het doen is?
<idefix> maar i.i.g. het gebruik van IRC t.o.v. iets als FICS (de free internet chess erver) is verwaarloosbaar?
<idefix> server *
<JapyDooge> IRC is sowieso een erg plat protocol
<JapyDooge> erg weinig overhead
<JapyDooge> alleen wat tekst heen en weer
<JapyDooge> en als je een tijdje niks doet af en toe een *ping* van de server om te kijken of je niet weg bent
<idefix> ik wil weer in runlevel 3 opereren, omdat dat normaal is
<idefix> 3 en 5 zijn normaal, 2 en 4 zijn voor de advanced user, 1 is single user mode, 6 is afloggen
<idefix> en nul is zonder GUI of zo
<idefix> is dit flash? http://www.satellitefun.org/bbs/usercp.php
<JapyDooge> nee?
<JapyDooge> althans, ik krijg een vraag of ik in wil loggen :P
<idefix> dat was dat forum
<idefix> is forum flash?
<JapyDooge> neuh
<JapyDooge> zo te zien gewoon HTML/PHP
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: waar heb je het over qua runlevel?
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: waar haal je die zut vandaan?
<pmjdebruijn> vergeet niet dat Ubuntu geen RedHat is he
<pmjdebruijn> whatever Ubuntu by default doet is prima
<idefix> http://www.linfo.org/runlevel_command.html onderaan
<pmjdebruijn> een runlevel is niet meer dan een geval, waar de init scripts wel of niet iets mee doen
<pmjdebruijn> en ubuntu is zo ingericht dat runlevel 2 normaal/optimaal is
<pmjdebruijn> was sowieso een beetje overbodige constructie
<idefix> Seven runlevels are supported in the standard Linux kernel (i.e., core of the operating system), from 0, which halts the system, through 6, which reboots the system. Ordinary users are usually in runlevel 5 most of the time, which runs all typical system services including a GUI (graphical user interface). Runlevel 3 is similar except for the absence of a GUI; that is, it is command line (i.e., all-text mode) only. Runlevel 1 is sing
<idefix> le user mode, which is used for making system repairs. Runlevels 2 and 4 are intended for advanced users to configure as desired.
<pmjdebruijn> daarnaast heeft ubuntu sowieso runlevels are backward compatibility
<idefix> dit lijkt een beetje op flooden
<idefix> volgende keer zal ik de patebin gebruiken
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: ja is RedHat info
<pmjdebruijn> maar ook nieuwe Fedora's doen systemd
<idefix> ik heb nog steeds het vermoeden dat mijn PC gehacked is
<pmjdebruijn> hele runlevel zut gaat eruit
<pmjdebruijn> want?
<idefix> er zijn wel eens bestanden in mijn home dir gezet waarvan ik 100% zeker weet dat ik ze er niet in gezet heb
<idefix> en er zijn wel geintjes e.d. uitgehaald
<CH_> Wat voor geintjes.
<idefix> dat kan ik niet vertellen
<CH_> Ja hoor.
<CH_> Dan verander je je wachtwoord.
<idefix> dat he'k al doan
<idefix> maar het kan misschien zijn dat er een password verander sniffer programma mijn nieuwe password naar de hacker mailt
<pmjdebruijn> hoezo "kan je dat niet vertellen"
<idefix> allemaal nogal pijnlijk
<pmjdebruijn> wat moeten we erbij voorstellen?
<pmjdebruijn> je moet nogal je best doen om gehacked te worden op een standaard ubuntu installatie zeg maar
<pmjdebruijn> dat gaat niet zomaar vanzelf
<idefix> ooit je password weggeven via MSN wil wel helpen
<idefix> maar dat password is dus gewijzigd
<pmjdebruijn> erhm? en je hebt SSH server op je desktop geinstalleerd en geportforward of zo?
<idefix> ja, de griek opende bijvoorbeeld mijn CDRom vanuit zijn PC
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: als je je password aan iemand geeft ben je sowieso niet echt gehacked
<idefix> nee dan laat je je hacken o.i.d.
<lord4163> Hallo
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: nee dat laat je je abusen
<idefix> hallo lord4163
<pmjdebruijn> als je iemand zelf toegang geeft kan je sowieso uberhaupt niet meer van hacken spreken
<lord4163> Welke driver moet ik installeren voor mijn AMD kaart?
<lord4163> Ati
<idefix> hoe traceer ik zo'n passwordsnifferendoorstuurprogrammaatjes?
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: werkt iets niet dan?
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: gewoon reinstall
<lord4163> Ja de videodrivers
<idefix> gewoon, hallo
<pmjdebruijn> 100% zekerheid heb je nooit
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: wat werkt er niet?
<CH_> Je kunt /var/log/auth.log checkech oid.
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: ja _gewoon_ ja
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: is 10 minuten werk
<lord4163> Hij start niet verder op dan het login scherm
<JapyDooge> jep, een fatsoenlijke rootkit kun je onmogelijk detecteren, je kan prima chroot'ed draaien zonder dat je het kan zien/weten/merken :P
<lord4163> alleen een achtergrond en cursor
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: ik betwijfel dat dat aan je drivers ligt, want dan had je ook geen login gehad
<lord4163> De grafische hersstel modus is verwijderd
<pmjdebruijn> "verwijderd"
<lord4163> In de nieuwste versies
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: maar zoals ik al zei
<idefix> pmjdebruijn, 100% zekerheid zou ik wel hebben bij een reinstall?
<lord4163> moet ik nu fglrx installeren of die van de ati site?
<pmjdebruijn> als iemand je wachtwoord heeft moet je nog steeds een login methode blootstellen aan het internet, en iemand moet je ip weten
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: mja, en natuurlijk niet je oude homedir gebruiken, maar een nieuwe, en dan de data terug moven
<lord4163> En het ligt aan de drivers dit heb ik altijd gehad
<idefix> SSH werkt toch altijd?
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: sowieso _NIET_ vanaf de ATI site
<pmjdebruijn> ubuntu heeft gewoon packages
<JapyDooge> pmjdebruijn: tenzei er een trojan achtige constructie in het systeem zit waar je niet van weet uiteraard :) naar buiten toe that is
<lord4163> Okr
<pmjdebruijn> JapyDooge: en hoe zou die erop gekomen moeten zijn?
<pmjdebruijn> je moet vrij domme dingen doen om dat probleem te hebben zeg maar
<idefix> waren het niet de grieken die dat trojaanse paard hebben uitgevonden?
<JapyDooge> pmjdebruijn: aangezien de persoon in kwestie in het verleden blijkbaar wel ingelogd is geweest, en/of mogelijk een script/programma/noemmaarop doorgestuurt heeft
<JapyDooge> haha Ident1105
<JapyDooge> idefix:
<JapyDooge> -:
<idefix> wat is Ident1105??
<idefix> dat was die maffe forum site!
<idefix> er kunnen mensen meekijken met wat je doet
<idefix> wie zijn dat?
<idefix> hij zei dat een keer "'they' can see what you're doing"
<idefix> pmjdebruijn? JapyDooge?
<JapyDooge> huh idefix ? Ident1105 is een andere gebruiker die ik per ongeluk highlight omdat ik ide<tab> doe en dan niet op jou naam uit kwam :)
<JapyDooge> is gewoon iemand in het channel hier
<idefix> je hebt toch dat  RemoteDesktop?
<lord4163> Nou fglrx werkt dus niet
<idefix> hoeveel mensen kunnen ongevraagd zien wat ik doe?
<lord4163> wat nu?
<idefix> para para para
<lord4163> Windows installeren?
<CH_> Heel veel misschien wel, idefix.
<idefix> CH_, dat is lekker geruststellend :-(
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: zoals ik al zei, het klinkt sowieso niet als een video driver probleem
<CH_> Volgens mij denk je al dat je gehacked bent als we je pingen.
<idefix> nee, dat denk ik niet
<lord4163> Dat is het wel
<lordzett> hmm beetje een fout in lubuntu bij installeren meschien ook zo bij ubuntu
<lord4163> Ik heb dit bij elke Ubuntu release gehad en kon dit fixen door de driver te installeren in de grafische modus alleen is die er nu niet meer!
<idefix> hee maar JapyDooge, je kan dus met een rechtermuisknop van de users rechts zijn/haar naam kopieren?
<idefix> wat is lubuntu?
<idefix> JapyDooge,
<idefix> ik snap het al
<idefix> jap tab
<lord4163> Weet iemand een oplossing?
<CH_> Woon je in Rotterdam, idefix?
<lord4163> nee dus
<CH_> Of hij is bang geworden.
<idefix> nee
<idefix> ik woon in Enschede
<lord4163> Dan weet ik het ook niet meer.... Helaas weer windows
<CH_> Okee, dan heb ik je niet gehacked. Scheelt weer.
<idefix> gebruik je windows?
<idefix> lord4163?
<idefix> heb je weleens mensen gehackt? kan je mij het leren?
<lord4163> Nee dat moet ik weer doen omdat Ubuntu sinds Maverick vernaggeld is en mijn videokaart niet daar op werkt
<idefix> wtf is Maverick?
<idefix> excusez les mots
<lord4163> Een versie van Ubuntu
<idefix> oh Maverick is versie 11.04 van Ubuntu
<idefix> nee, 12 zelfs!!
<idefix> is versie 12 al uit?!
<lord4163> nee in april
<idefix> M is de 13de letter van het alfabet
<lord4163> maverick meerkat is tien punt tien
<idefix> is Maverick versie 13?
<lord4163> tien
<idefix> welke letters zijn overgeslagen dan?
<idefix> CH_, woon jij wel in R'dam?
<idefix> of woon je in Stockholm?
<idefix> wanneer houden ze een keertje op met het updaten van ubuntu?
<lord4163> niet, hoezo?
<idefix> kan je ook in meerdere groups zitten als user?
<idefix> CH_ heeft weleens mensen uit Rotterdam gehackt
<idefix> briljante conclusie!
<lord4163> pvd
<dbazuin> weet iemand hoe ik de weergave van vbox groter krijg onder macosx
<Snicksie> 'k zou als ik jou was de guest additions sowieso installeren dbazuin ;)
<JapyDooge> jep
<Snicksie> en daarnaast kun je in vbox ook zeggen 'ik wil fullscreen werken'
<JapyDooge> dat helpt eigenlijk altijd
<Cugel> Dag idefix. Nee ik woon daar niet.
<idefix> hoe verklaren jullie dit? Jan  4 16:17:01 vincent-desktop CRON[2784]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<idefix> Jan  4 16:17:01 vincent-desktop CRON[2784]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<idefix> Cugel=CH_
<idefix> uit de auth.log file
<idefix> hoe kan mijn session nu al closed zijn? ik ben er nog mee bezig!!
<Cugel> Als je iets als root hebt uitgevoerd dan wordt die root sessie na een tijdje vanzelf afgesloten.
<idefix> oh ok
<idefix> waarom zijn er zoveel groepen? maar liefst 128!
<idefix> oh nee, ietsje minder
<idefix> mag je er zelf nog bijmaken in /etc/group?
<jpjacobs> ja, maar der zijn frontends voor
<jpjacobs> gpasswd en co
<jpjacobs> zie man gpasswd
<idefix> als het goed is is /etc/group dus 700 of zo
<idefix> nee hij is 644
<idefix> bestandjes zoals deze zijn dus nooit executable-flagged
<JapyDooge> het is ook geen executable
<pmjdebruijn> nee group is 644
<pmjdebruijn> dat kan prima
<pmjdebruijn> shadow behoort 600 of zo te zijn
<idefix> dus je kan alle users wel laten zien waar ze geen toegang tot hebben
<pmjdebruijn> even serieus
<pmjdebruijn> is er uberhaupt een manier om op die doos in te loggen extern?
<pmjdebruijn> portforward naar een draaiende sshd of vnc/vino?
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: herinstalleer vooral als je serieus twijfelt
<idefix> waar is /etc/shadow voor?
<JapyDooge> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%2Fetc%2Fshadow
<idefix> :)
<JapyDooge> :)
<angela-> ho ik begrijp niet waarom er geen conf file bij zit in icecast2 heb hem wel gevonden waar die in staad maarik snap er niet veel van
<angela-> ziet er niet als config file
<JapyDooge> deze? http://www.icecast.org/docs/icecast-2.2.0/icecast2_config_file.html
<angela-> nee in sudo gedit /etc/default/icecast2
<idefix> hee, je kan zien hoe lang geleden ik mijn password gewijzigd heb
<angela-> staad alleen text in dat er wat aan veraandert moet worden onderaan maar ik weet niet wat
<idefix> ik ken een angela uit utrecht, maar die zal jij wel niet wezen
<angela-> nee ben ik ook niet is wel eind weg van af den helder lol
<misnix> angela-, hier mischien?   http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_webradio_with_icecast2_ices2_p2
<angela-> lijkt er wel op maar is het niet
<idefix> waarom staat er soms * bij waar bij anderen het geencrypte password staat?
<angela-> kijken of ik het laten zien hier
<angela-> staan alleen xsl files n de admin map van icecast2 die i de ect patitieschijf izit
<dbazuin> JapyDooge: big full screen blijft ubuntu even groot
<JapyDooge> dbazuin: guest additions geinstalleerd?
<dbazuin> hoe doe ik dat?
<JapyDooge> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp11277648 :)
<JapyDooge> al zitten ze bij Ubuntu mogelijk ook in de repository's
<dbazuin> moet ik die niet voor macosx hebben dan daar draait vbox in
<JapyDooge> hm nee :)
<JapyDooge> je moet ze installeren in de guest
<JapyDooge> dus in Ubuntu zelf
<JapyDooge> het is zegmaar een setje drivers voor de virtuele hardware
<dbazuin> ow ok
<JapyDooge> + wat hulpprogramma's
<dbazuin> snap hem
<angela-> anyway ik kan wel via windows 7 pro met sambroadcaster wel uit zenden non stop nog
<JapyDooge> 17:54 <dbazuin> snap hem <- succes :)
<dbazuin> is redelijke bewerkelijk zo te zien
<dbazuin> doe ik wel als ik wat meer tijd heb
<dbazuin> bijna etenstijd :-)
<HSL> hoi
<angela-> het is voor mij met ubuntu en linux in het algemeen nog zo dat ik het leren ben met windows kan ik lezen en schrijven mja
<HSL> Ik heb altijd op mijn server met "echte" users gewerkt, vrienden e.d. kunnen dan makkelijk een site hosten. Maar ben de boel nu aan het overzetten naar een VPS, is er een fatsoenlijke manier waarmee ik de users in een mysql database kan zetten?
<JapyDooge> je wilt auth (bijv. ssh of ftp auth, of mail, enz) via MySQL laten lopen HSL ?
<JapyDooge> angela-: al doende leer je :)
<angela-> zo is dat
<angela-> daarom heb ik een dual boot er oppzitten en heb nog een laptop met windows 7 kan het ook mee
<JapyDooge> da's handig idd
<pmjdebruijn> angela-: /etc/default/icecast2 is het config filetje voor het init script
<pmjdebruijn> angela-: dpkg -L icecast2 voor alle files die in het package zitten
<angela-> japydoogy het is wel zo dat ik gelijk met linux het moeilijkste wil doen inplaats van de gewone dingetjes eerst op een rij te krijgen
<pmjdebruijn> angela-: vaak zie je ook welke config file wordt ingelezen door /etc/init.d/icecast2 te checken of /etc/init/icecast2.conf
<JapyDooge> haha angela- ach dan leer je ook snel :P waneer maak je je eigen distributie? :P
<HSL> JapyDooge: jups, de auth van FTP, mail hebben ze niet op mijn server
<JapyDooge> ahh
<angela-> haha zal wel nooit gebeuren japydoogy lol
<JapyDooge> HSL: alternatief kan ook nog SSH zijn (file access via SCP), vind ik wat fijner/veiliger dan FTP
<JapyDooge> maar ff kijken hoe dat ook alweer ging met FTP
<JapyDooge> HSL: vrij simpel: http://www.debiantutorials.com/installing-vsftpd-with-mysql-backend/ :)
 * JapyDooge gaat naar huis :) tot morgen
<HSL> JapyDooge: SSH/SCP/SFTP gebruiken ze nu, maar vind ik niet ideaal
<JapyDooge> ahh HSL
<JapyDooge> je kan SSH zo instellen dat ie voor members van een bepaalde groep chroot en geen interactive connecties accepteerd, zodat je dus alleen SCP hebt met als / ook echt de user directory :)
<JapyDooge> dat had ik op m'n vorige server
<JapyDooge> maar ik ga foetsie, anders mis ik de speklappen :P
<HSL> thx!
<JapyDooge> enjoy :)
<angela-> eetsmakelijk voor straks
<angela-> tl
<lordzett> hmm ff lubuntu instleren op mijn mini laptop
<angela-> instalse lordzett
<lordzett> :D
<idefix> dit snap ik niet, waar is de -F switch voor bij ls?
<Oer> man ls
<idefix> ik kom er niet uit
<angela-> even een channel gemaakt en geregt gelijk
<idefix> ?
<angela-> een room ook wel
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: typ op een Terminal: 'man ls'
<idefix> -F, --classify
<idefix>               append indicator (one of */=>@|) to entries
<idefix> wat bedoelen ze daarmee?
<idefix> er staat inderdaad een = achter een bestand
<idefix> maar wat wil dat zeggen?
<idefix> test
<idefix> "/" is een directory
<idefix> wat wil het zeggen als er srw-rw-rw- staat voor het bestand? waar staat de s voor?
<idefix> script?
<Oer> die s is iets met streaming data, waarom wil je dat allemaal precies weten ?
<idefix> omdat die files een =-je achter zich hebben bij ls -F
<Oer> lekker belangrijk
<idefix> volgens mij ben je sarcastisch! :O
<idefix> eigenlijk is het wel raar dat er een group vincent op mijn PC is, dat zou moeten zijn group admin of zo
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> elke user krijgt standaard een eigen groep
<pmjdebruijn> dat is al jaren op de meeste distributies zo
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: maar serieus
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: als je je zorgen maakt, REINSTALL
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: "schoonmaken" bestaat niet
<Parsec300> De beste wensen voor 2012 idereen :)
<idefix> hetzelfde
<CasW> De beste wensen voor 2012, Parsec300
<idefix> iedereen heeft dus een main group en extra groups
<angela-> voor jou ook parsec300
<idefix> er is een engeltje in deze room aanwezig
<angela-> oja idefix
<idefix> ja, dat ben jij! angela betekent toch engeltje?
<angela-> ja
<angela-> angel is engel
<idefix> angel is prikdevice van bijen en wespen
<angela-> oke
<angela-> ik prik en steek niet hoor
<idefix> als ik zou typen chown angela bestand kan ik het nooit meer terug veranderen!
<angela-> lol
<angela-> bijten doe iik niet
<angela-> ook
<idefix> ik ben erg gerustgesteld
<angela-> mooizo
<idefix> als het nu zomer was geweest was het nog licht geweest!
<Parsec300> Gebruikt er iemand sabnzbdplus op een server-editie? 10.04?
<angela-> sjonge
<Parsec300> Krijg het sinds een update niet meer aan de praat
<angela-> alleemn als het eetbnaar is persec300
<Parsec300> Start wel, maar stopt tijdens starten en is niet bereikbaar via netwerk
<Parsec300> Eetbaar? Alleen als je (computer)chips lust :)
<angela-> zoiets
<idefix> hee, als een user geen r-permissie heeft kan hij het bestand zelfs niet zien met ls !
<idefix> oh nee, dat geldt alleen voor directories
<Parsec300> Maar niemand die sabnzb gebruikt?
<pmjdebruijn> Parsec300: dit irc kanaal is niet echt voor filesharing zeg maar
<pmjdebruijn> is er geen #sapnzb of zo
<Parsec300> pmjdebruijn, ok, maar niet alle binaries zijn illegaal, hoor
<pmjdebruijn> Parsec300: nja 99.9% wel, maar dat maakt verder niet uit
<pmjdebruijn> dat soort software is heeel erg specifiek
<pmjdebruijn> dus je moet net maar iemand treffen die het ook gebruikt
<pmjdebruijn> met specifieke irc kanalen heb je vast meer sucess
<Parsec300> Ok. Thanks
<idefix> Oer, ik wil alles weten!
<commandoline> Parsec300: ik heb sabnzbd wel eens geinstalleerd gehad. Heb je een specifieke vraag?
<SWAT> pmjdebruijn: heb vorige week een systeem gescrubt door alle packages te reinstallen, ook leuk om eens mee te maken
<idefix> dus je kan andere gebruikers group vincent geven als extra group niet als main group
<idefix> het blijft maf met die zelfde namen voor user en group
<commandoline> Parsec300: is de webinterface nog wel bereikbaar?
<pmjdebruijn> SWAT: hehe
<Parsec300> commandoline, nee, ook niet
<idefix> ben ik er nog?
<commandoline> Parsec300: 'Start wel, maar stopt tijdens starten' waaraan zie je dat?
<idefix> hoe zit het met de permissions als ik bestanden van mijn PC naar een andere kopieer?
<SWAT> hangt van de instellingen af
<idefix> volgens mij kan de root van die PC ze gewoon te grazen nemen toch?
<idefix> maar als het goed is kan men niet bestanden die -r zijn voor others zomaar van mijn PC af kopieren
<SWAT> schets de _exacte_ situatie, je bent niet duidelijk
<pmjdebruijn> er zijn sowieso bergen aan primers over unix permissions
<idefix> wat is een primer?
<Parsec300> commandoline, tijdens opstarten is er een hele hoop lines voorbij, die stopt nu ergens halverwege
<pmjdebruijn> dat is bijzonder goed gedocumenteerd :D
<commandoline> Parsec300: en geen foutmelding o.i.d. bij bijv. de laatste line?
<idefix> hoe zit het met Acces Control Lists?
<Parsec300> Nee
<idefix> als mensen inloggen op mijn PC met een username die ik voor ze aanmaak kunnen ze niet bestanden en directories zien die -r zijn voor others, toch?
<idefix> in ieder gevall niet bestanden in zulke directories
<pmjdebruijn> acl moet je vooral niet aan beginnen als je ze niet ABSOLUUT nodig hebt
<idefix> waarom kunnen .jpg en .pdf bestanden executable zijn?
<pmjdebruijn> extension is irrelevant
<pmjdebruijn> alles kan executable zijn
<pmjdebruijn> betekend niet dat er zomaar wat gebeurd
<idefix> dus alle bestanden die groen oplichten in je terminal zijn execable
<SWAT> acl's zijn pas van toepassing als je normale permissies _goed_ doorhebt en acl's echt nodig hebt
<idefix> executable *
<SWAT> idefix: do not trust the colors, check the perms
<Parsec300> commandoline, nee
<idefix> waar slaat het nou op dat je een group name hebt gelijk je user name?!?!
<commandoline> Parsec300: je zou nog in het bestand ~/.sabnzbd/logs/sabnzbd.error.log kunnen kijken voor foutmeldingen, zo te zien
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: omdat je kan andere in de secondary group kan toelaten
<Parsec300> commandoline, laatste regel zegt 'ie dat ie de URL grabber start
<Parsec300> Zal ff kijken
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: leer eerste unix permissions goed
<SWAT> idefix: als je die dingen echt wilt weten, koop een boek en lees die aandachtig door. Enorm leerzaam en het beantwoord waarschijnlijk 99% van jouw vragen
<pmjdebruijn> rute.pdf is gratis btw
<pmjdebruijn> maar elk random unix boek zegt hier wel iets over
<Parsec300> commandoline, geen gekke dingen te zien
<commandoline> nou, dan zou ik het ook niet wete, Parsec300. Helaas :(
<commandoline> *weten
<idefix> SWAT dat boek ben ik nu al aan het lezen vandaar al mijn vragen
<idefix> als je gewoon chmod o-rwx 'je directory naam' doet kan niemand je ooit meer hacken!! :D
<pmjdebruijn> welk boek dan?
<SWAT> idefix: eerst doorlezen (helemaal) en alle oefeningen doen
<idefix> het Linux Phrasebook
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: onzin
<idefix> nee maar ik bedoel ze kunnen geen bestanden meer in je home dir zetten
<idefix> zoals ze eerder weleens gedaan hebben
<pmjdebruijn> das een pocket reference, geen leerbook toch?
<idefix> ja het is een pocket reference, maar je kan er vanalles lezen over vanalles over linux
<idefix> ik word er een linux-guru mee
<pmjdebruijn> trust me dat lukt je niet met 1 boek
<idefix> welke boeken raad je me dan nog meer aan?
<pmjdebruijn> je moet meer aan boekenkast denken
<pmjdebruijn> en 5+ jaar fulltime ervaring
<pmjdebruijn> om te beginnen
<idefix> kan het zijn als je een user delete dat zijn directory wel blijft bestaan?
<pmjdebruijn> ja
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: zoals ik al zei, rute.pdf is niet slecht (wel niet ubuntu specifiek, en iets oud)
<idefix> waar vind ik rute.pdf?
<pmjdebruijn> vraag het google eens
<idefix> rd is toch remove dir?
<StefandeVries> rmdir
<idefix> thx
<SWAT> idefix: rd bestaat niet
<StefandeVries> rmdir werkt alleen als de directory leeg is, btw
<idefix> anders rmdir -r?
<pmjdebruijn> rm -Rf directory
<pmjdebruijn> maar PAS DAAR MEE OP
<SWAT> idefix: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rute.pdf
<idefix> als ik nou eerst mijn linux phrasebookje uit lees ff...
<SWAT> idefix: lees het stuk over man-pages en info-pages in je boek, dan snap je ook wat pmjdebruijn zegt
<pmjdebruijn> er zijn ook genoeg ubuntu specifieke boeken te krijgen
<idefix> wat is een info-page?
<idefix> ik kan me nog herinneren dat ik vroeger eens rm had gebruikt en toen terwijl ik aan het chatten was nog hierin samen met de anderen erachter kwam dat ik mijn installatie verkloot had
<ujjain> Oer: http://www.phonehouse.nl/tablet/ambiance/attablet/bestel/ - Kopen! :) Je kunt er denk ik wel Ubuntu op krijgen met moeite ^^
<ujjain> http://www.phonehouse.nl/tablet/ambiance/attablet/bestel/
<idefix> ik had trouwens een envelop in een envelop gedaan aan mij geaddresseerd en gestuurd aan het ubuntu sticker uitdeel centrum maar nog niks teruggekregen helaas
<pmjdebruijn> en dan hopen dat de touchscreen werkt
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: zijn net de feestdagen geweest he
<pmjdebruijn> dus dat kan best even zijn blijven liggen
<idefix> maar ik wacht in blijde verwachting erop
<idefix> hoeveel krijg je er?
<pmjdebruijn> geen idee
<pmjdebruijn> ik dacht standaard 4 of zo
<idefix> dus als je chmod 000 aljebestanden doet draag je ze als het ware over aan de root :)
<idefix> in principe kunnen al je directories in mod 700 staan
<idefix> waarom is dat niet standaard zo?
<Oer> dat is standaard niet zo, want je maakt altijd een gebruiker aan.
<viezerd> chmod 000 ?
<idefix> chmod user group other -r -w -x
<idefix> hoe bedoel je, je maakt altijd een gebruiker aan?
<Oer> bij installatie. geen gebruiker, dan heeft het hele rechtenverhaal geen nut.
<idefix> dus als je linux installeert maak je een gebruiker aan en alle dirs zouden 700 moeten kunnen krijgen
<idefix> maar da's slecht als je later nog een gebruiker wilt hebben
<idefix> ik snap het
<Oer> ik snap niet hoe jij denkt ..
<idefix> ik heb de neiging achterdochtig te worden
<viezerd> waarom zou alles 700 moeten hebben ?
<idefix> read write execute voor alleen de owner
<idefix> voor mij zou het kunnen want er is maar één gebruiker van mijn PC
<viezerd> nehh
<viezerd> je systeem heeft vele gebruikers ;)
<idefix> je bedoelt de verschillende processen?
<viezerd> check /etc/passwd
<viezerd> je systeem heeft zeg maar zooitje 'system users'
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: ga vooral niet buiten /home aan rechten zitten klooien
<viezerd> en die system users moeten hier en daar bij kun nen
<pmjdebruijn> dat is in feite op windows niet heel anders
<viezerd> en ook jij als user moeten bij bepaalde dingen kunnen executen zoals, mkdir enz.
<idefix> maar als je dus vele gebruikers op je PC hebt en je bent samen een kick-ass multiplayer shoot-em-up aan het programmeren moet het zo zijn dat de gebruikers dirs en subdirs enz. kunnen maken waar ze alleen onfeilbare andere users op toelaten
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: ik volg je volledig niet
<idefix> iedereen maakt fouten helaas
<pmjdebruijn> onfeilbaar?
<idefix> geen fouten makende
<pmjdebruijn> bestaat niet :p
<idefix> iemand die ergens verstand van heeft en de boel niet verkloot
<idefix> daarom is het dus zo belangrijk dat je permissions kan instellen
<idefix> toch?
<idefix> pmjdebruijn!
<Oer> nu heb je het niet meer over een simpele desktop, maar een ontwikkelomgeving voor meerdere gebruikers ?
<pmjdebruijn> iedereen maakt fouten
<viezerd> dus je wilt een dir read only maken en toch erin kunnen schrijven ?
<idefix> nee
<idefix> Spreuken 27:17 Zoals men ijzer scherpt met ijzer, zo scherpt een mens zijn medemens.
<idefix> wij zijn elkaar aan het scherpen nu :)
<viezerd> idefix: hele tijd door blijven vragen naar wat iemand nou probeert te zeggen is niet aanscherpen ;)
<pmjdebruijn> "elkaar" ja :D
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: lees eerst meer over rechten, is een doodgegooid onderwerp op veel plekken
<pmjdebruijn> misschien dat je dan wat beter uit je woorden komt
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: het is niet dat we je niet willen helpen, maar we zijn nu veel kostbare tijd kwijt met te bepalen wat je precies bedoelt
<pmjdebruijn> als je je wat meer verdiept denk ik dat het veel zinvollere gesprekken oplevert
<idefix> j
<idefix> ja
<idefix> je kan dus ook een s op owner of group zetten en dan kan iedere gebruiker met de rechten van de group of user met het bestand omgaan
<idefix> maar de gesprekken hier zijn tot nu toe erg zinvol moet ik zeggen
<Gotiniens> idefix, daar is s niet voor
<Gotiniens> S op group is om te zorgen dat alle bestanden daar onder van dezelfde groep zijn
<idefix> dus als een programma met s of S op group een ander bestand genereert heeft die dezelfde rechten als het programma zelf?
<idefix> Gotiniens?
<Gotiniens> met programma's die S hebben weet ik het niet zeker, denk het wel ja
<idefix> ok
<Gotiniens> zal ook liggen aan in welke map hij schrijft
<Gotiniens> als dat programma wil schrijven in een map die een andere groep heeft, en bij de rechten S, zal het waarschijnlijk op die andere groep staan
<Gotiniens> ik gebruik het vooral om alle bestanden in een projectmap van de projectgroep te laten zijn
<brilserver> Iemand adviseerde mij gister memtest86 te draaien
<viezerd> idefix: over aanscherpen gesproken, lees ook http://docs.jaspervries.nl/smart-questions/
<brilserver> Ik zie dat ik die al op mijn pc heb staan, maar dit lijkt een "deamon" (zo heet dat toch?), of kan ik hem wel via een gui aansturen?
<viezerd> idefix: zeer waardevolle info staat daar
<Oer> ik zou memtest86 van cd draaien.
<brilserver> voordeel?
<Oer> of uit grub2, desnoods.
<brilserver> situatie: mijn ubuntu pc heeft geen scherm, dus dat is wel een projectje.
<Oer> tja, schermpje aansluiten.
<Ronnie> ik heb een probleem met een upstart script. het programma wil niet starten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793007/
<Oer> ik weet het niet zeker, maar ben je een / vergeten ? exec /usr/bin/python/manage.py mail
<idefix> voorlopig mijn laatste opmerking over de permissions: de meeste bestanden zullen 755 hebben
<Ronnie> Oer: /usr/bin/python is het programma dat het script manage.py uitvoert met als 1e argument mail
<Oer> ik zie het, in /usr/bin zit geen folder python :(
<idefix>  als je nou bestanden met 755 upload naar hyves?
<Ronnie> chdir en exec commando's uitvoer (met cd ipv chdir en zonder exec) dan draait het script gewoon
<Parsec300> commandoline, bedankt voor je hulp. Sorry voor de late reactie, moest even snel weg
<idefix> hoe weet je nou zeker dat alle help bestanden op het web bedoeld zijn voor ubuntu en niet voor redhat of wat dies meer zij?
<idefix> ik heb het trouwens gevonden van de sticky bit, de sticky bit, indien gezet, zorgt ervoor dat niet alle users bestanden kunnen wissen van directories waarop het gezet is, zie ls -l / en dan de /tmp dir
<idefix> Oer en anderen...
<idefix> vroeger op unix systemen werd het gebruikt om bestanden in de swap te zetten als die vaak gebruikt werden, maar linux negeert de sticky bit als deze op files gezet is
<idefix> oer, ik denk trouwens dat s waar d staat socket betekent en niet streaming data, weet jij het zeker?
<StefandeVries> Maakt de naam ervan dan wat uit?
<idefix> ik zat te lezen in mijn boek en zag dat bij Magenta Symbolic link, Socket en Images en Audio staat
<idefix> zijn de access en modification times van een bestand aan elkaar gelijk?
<Oer> zouden ze dan een andere naam hebben ?
<idefix> nee, welke van de twee zie je?
<StefandeVries> access is de toegang
<StefandeVries> modification is aanpassing
<StefandeVries> Die twee betekenen niet bepaald hetzelfde hè ;)
<Oer> je ziet ze beiden, in eigenschappen
<idefix> je ziet alleen modification bij ls -l
<idefix> maar de eigenschappen kan je niet laten zien in de shell
<idefix> Oer
<Oer> stat <filename>
<Oer> stat <filename> | grep Change
<idefix> dan heb je ook nog change time!
<Oer> Change owner, als ik het goed heb.
<Oer> verandering aan inhoud is modification.
<Gotiniens> het update van de access time wordt in veel systemen uitgeschakeld, omdat de performace van het FS vaak belangrijker wordt bevonden
<ujjain> bedankt voor de ban ^^
<idefix> wat is 'het FS'?
<misnix> Change is oa creatietijd
<Gotiniens> idefix, file system
<StefandeVries> ujjain, reclame maken levert inderdaad per direct een ban op. ;)
<idefix> dus als je de access time niet update kan je de performance van het file system zien?
<ujjain> Het was een wereld-deal?
<Gotiniens> nee
<ujjain> €110 voor iets dat anders 24/7 €600 is.
<ujjain> Je kunt zelfs herinstalleren het OS, 160GB disk, 1GB, maar zal niet de link opnieuw posten.
<ujjain> Had via GoT gevonden, vond het moeite waard om het te delen, omdat ze 2e hands verkocht worden voor €350, en niewu 120
<Gotiniens> idefix, als steeds ook de acces time aangepast moet worden is je FS veel langzamer, dan als die stap overgeslagen wordt
<idefix> oh ok
<Gotiniens> je moet je bedenken dat er dan ook constand schrijf acties plaats vinden
<StefandeVries> ujjain, misschien kan je het de volgende keer meer als tip brengen, in plaats van 'IK BEN TOCH NIET GEK'-achtige praktijken :P
<Gotiniens> want er worden _vaak_ bestanden geaccesed
<ujjain> Nou ja, maakt me ook niet zoveel uit :)
<idefix> maar als je echt met gedit of vi in de weer gaat wordt 'ie wel geedit neem ik aan
<idefix> Gotiniens?
<Gotiniens> idefix, mag ik tijd hebben om een antwoord te typen?
<idefix> zeker
<Gotiniens> als je instelt dat de acces time niet geupdate wordt, wordt hij alleen geupdate als je naar het bestand schrijft
<idefix> waar kan je dat instellen?
<idefix> als je het instelt, wordt dan je systeem ineens zo traag als dsdet?
<Gotiniens> http://tldp.org/LDP/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap6sec73.html
<Gotiniens> op meerdere plakken
<Gotiniens> *plekken
<Oer> hoi ujjain zeer intressant idd...
<idefix> bij welk bedrijf kan je gaan werken als je echt supergoed in linux geworden bent?
<StefandeVries> Microsoft
<StefandeVries> (serieus)
<Gotiniens> snow ict
<Gotiniens> is 1 v/d velen
<pmjdebruijn> StefandeVries: als serieus iets met open source wil lijkt me dat de slechte keuze :D
<pmjdebruijn> enige wat ja daar door is toevoegen aan de FUD campaignes
<StefandeVries> pmjdebruijn, dat was ook geen criterium van idefix :p
<pmjdebruijn> Daniel Robbins (Gentoo founder) dacht ook dat ie daar serieus een impact kon maken, maar dat viel tegen
<pmjdebruijn> Gotiniens: SNOW is inderdaad een vrij serieuze UNIX toko ja
<Gotiniens> ik werd v/d week nog gebeld door hun
<idefix> hoe kan ik nou met een andere linux gebruiker beeldtelefoneren met webcam en microfoon?
<Gotiniens> ze wouden mij third part support bieden, maar ik denk dat we toch te klein waren :P
<StefandeVries> Skype, Windows Live Messenger
<idefix> met gmail is het mij nog niet gelukt
<pmjdebruijn> StefandeVries: Windows Live Messenger? op linux?
<pmjdebruijn> doet empathy niet gewon GTalk video?
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<StefandeVries> Je kunt chatten met een Linuxgebruiker via WLM.
<pmjdebruijn> WLM?
<StefandeVries> Alleen niet op Linux. :P
<pmjdebruijn> hehe
<misnix> snow linux? heb ik nog ergens cd's van liggen :)
<pmjdebruijn> GTalk is toch gewoon libjingle
<Oer> klopt, xp en linux is eruit gefiltert. one way webcam dus.
<pmjdebruijn> misnix: denk dat je in de war bent met X/OS
<Gotiniens> misnix, nee, snow ICT
<misnix> snow linux, halverwege jaren 90 denk ik
<pmjdebruijn> Oer: ik gok dat er weinig gefiltert hoeft te worden, aangezien er geen gestandaardiseerde webcam access is voor webapps
<misnix> nederlandse distro
<pmjdebruijn> dus het zal vast een Silverlight ding laden
<idefix> ik zou graag Skype eens willen proberen, wie wil?
<idefix> niet allemaal tegelijk...
<idefix> hee, het is timo^ !
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: aan skype zitten nogal wat haken en ogen
<idefix> watan?
<pmjdebruijn> je moet $toko maar vertrouwen zeg maar
<pmjdebruijn> wat geld voor veel online diensten
<idefix> wat is $toko?
<pmjdebruijn> Skype Inc. in dit geval
<pmjdebruijn> indirect Ebay of zo
<pmjdebruijn> oh nee
<pmjdebruijn> Microsoft
<pmjdebruijn> zelfs
<pmjdebruijn> sinds kort
<idefix> zozo
<StefandeVries> Stel je voor.
<StefandeVries> Betalen voor diensten.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> of je $toko betaald veranderd niet zoveel of een toko te vertrouwen is
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<pmjdebruijn> maar dat is iets wat je jezelf gewoon moet afvragen
<pmjdebruijn> das voor iedereen anders
<pmjdebruijn> het gemak wat veel online diensten bieden maakt het af en toe makkelijk om te vergeten hoeveel privacy je erdoor verliest
<StefandeVries> Zeker als je je er niet van bewust van bent.
<pmjdebruijn> denk o.a. ook aan Facebook en vrienden
<pmjdebruijn> of zoals Clarkson zegt... MyFace en SpaceBook
<pmjdebruijn> :D
<StefandeVries> Jeremy Clarkson?
<pmjdebruijn> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> maar goed
<idefix> met su - ben je root
<Oer> sinds wanneer ?
<idefix> volgens mijn boekje
<Oer> om root te verkrijgen, is "sudo -i" de manier.
<idefix> je kan dus als root tekeer gaan op je PC, maar als je de sticky bit op je home dir gezet hebt kan daar niets gewijzigd worden
<idefix> er kunnen wel bestanden toegevoegd worden maar niets gewijzigd of gewist, volgens mijn boekje!!
<Gotiniens> idefix, su is uitgeschakeld in ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> idefix: volgens mij vergis je je daar
<Gotiniens> en volgens mij kan root altijd iets met bestanden, ondanks de rechten
<idefix> ok, maar 'de wereld' kan dat niet
<idefix> het wordt tijd OM TE GAAN MAFFEN!!!
<idefix> er staat trouwens in de gebruikersovereenkomst van skype dat je werknemers van hun wel kan aanklagen als door nalatigheid er schade ontstaat
<idefix> 6.7 NIETS IN DEZE OVEREENKOMST IS BEDOELD OM DE AANSPRAKELIJKHEID VAN SKYPE TE BEPERKEN OF UIT TE SLUITEN, OF MAG WORDEN GEBRUIKT OM DE AANSPRAKELIJKHEID VAN SKYPE TE BEPERKEN OF UIT TE SLUITEN, VOOR (I) DOOD OF PERSOONLIJK LETSEL ALS GEVOLG VAN NALATIGHEID VAN SKYPE, HET PERSONEEL VAN SKYPE OF DIENS VERTEGENWORDIGERS, OF (II) AANSPRAKELIJKHEID DIE VAN RECHTSWEGE NIET BEPERKT OF UITGESLOTEN MAG WORDEN.
<idefix> da's verassend
<idefix> verrassend *
<gijsbert> su werkt prima, ik had laatst gedonder met een virtualbox map, uiteindelijk met su opgelost.
<idefix> gijsbert blokhuis!!
<Oer> skype kan kletsen wat hij wil, rechten kan je niet opheffen.
<gijsbert> blokhuis?
<idefix> ik ken iemand die zo heette
<gijsbert> Ik heet simpel Jansen.
<idefix> er staat dat mensen uit Frankrijk en allerlei landen IRCen, is dat allemaal echt waar?
<Oer> nee.
<misnix> alleen finnen en nederlandstaligen
<brilserver> Hoe kom ik op de offline ubuntu chat? (gebruik irc nooit)
<brilserver> */join @ubuntu-nl-offline was mijn gok
<brilserver> offtopic
<Oer> jups
<brilserver> */join @ubuntu-nl-topic was mijn gok
<Oer> daar hoort dit geneuzel ook thuis ;-)
<brilserver> ja maar hoe log ik er op in?
<Oer> zonder de *
<brilserver> me pc is net gereboot, laatste keer was 190 dagen terug
<brilserver> hmz, dat werkt niet zo te zien
<Oer> en @=#
<brilserver> daarom deed ik de * ervoor
<brilserver> ah!
<brilserver> dom
<idefix> waarom is mijn Sign up - knop in Skye grijs?
<brilserver> dat bedoelde ik ook, twitter maakt de mens slecht
<brilserver> gelukt
<gijsbert>  welk programma gebruik je?
<Oer> ik ?
<gijsbert> Nee, brilserver
<Oer> ow iets met windows :P
<gijsbert> Ik gebruik zelf X-chat
<gijsbert> Makkelijk met de tabjes en waarschuwingen
<gijsbert> Ik heb nu 8 kanalen openstaan
<Oer> ja, wat dingetjes aangezet, en de logfile name veranderd naar %D-%n-%c.log
<Oer> log per dag per mapje
<Oer> avondjes hansw
<hansw> hoi Oer
<hansw> et all
<gijsbert> Oer ik ook %D-%n-%c.log en een tijdstempel
<gijsbert> %b %d %H:%M:%S
<Oer> ook de mic & webcam plugin ?
<gijsbert> Nee
<gijsbert> Als ik de webcam inplug dan valt mijn tv-kaart uit.
<idefix> hoera! Skype werkt!
<gijsbert> Waarom was de knop grijs?
<idefix> goeie vraag
<idefix> ik typte het allemaal nog een keertje in en toen werkte het
<idefix> nou heb ik nog niemand om mee te skypen :(
<gijsbert> Misschien kom ik het tegen bij iemand anders die ik hulp bied, dan zou het mooi zijn als ik de reden wist.
<idefix> ik kan het niet meer terugzien
<gijsbert> Even kijken of ik op deze PC Skype heb.
<idefix> zo ja, bel je me dan op?
<idefix> ik ga zo wel van tukkenstein, als je het niet te erg vindt
<gijsbert> Dat wordt denk ik morgen, op mijn netbookje heb ik wel Skype staan.
<idefix> hoe laat?
<gijsbert> In de avond, ik stuur anders een PB
<ujjain> Oer: denk je dat je Linux/Android kunt installeren op een Windows-tablet?
<Oer> ja, maar of het scherm gaat werken, touch gedeelte, dat is de vraag
<Oer> dat zou je uit moeten proberen, met een live usb
<Oer> ik vind hem verdacht goedkoop.
<Oer> maar het is een gekke tijd, zeer goed mogelijk, dat deze tabletjes per maand aan opslag teveel kost, om nog winst te maken...
<pmjdebruijn> ujjain: als je over Android praat hoef je niet echt over Linux/Android te praten
<pmjdebruijn> aangezien Linux daar niet meer dan een verborgen platform is
<Oer> android zou ook nog een optie zijn ?
<pmjdebruijn> vergis niet dat Android x86 zover als ik weet geen serieuze port is
<Oer> ja, ik dacht al zoiets...
<pmjdebruijn> dus ik zou niet te veel verwachten daarvan
<pmjdebruijn> ik zou of een echte Android tablet kopen
<pmjdebruijn> of totaal niet zeg maar
<ujjain> Oer: hij is absurd goedkoop joh, zijn al tientallen tweakers die hebben besteld
<ujjain> ik weet het ook niet, of ik hem zou ontvangen.
<ujjain> hij is bij 15 andere shops 550-600 in de pricewatch, dus ja,
<Oer> atom 450 64 bit.
<ujjain> ach, het is The Phone House, wat kan er mis gaan, ik zit hoogstens opgezadeld met een rot-OS op een tablet, zou hem voor 300 op Marktplaats kunnen verkopen
<ujjain> Ik weet niet veel van tablet processoren, of dat met OS veel te maken heeft.
<Oer> plus 3g en wifi ...
<ujjain> Ja, 1GB geheugen heb je ook niet voor €119
<ujjain> €119 < cheap-ass Android tablets, en alleen die uit China.
<ujjain> Xiron, van Bart Smit, Blokker, e.d. zonder capacifitef scherm
<Oer> 3G HSDPA en UMTS .. daarom klinkt het mij als een tablet die je bij een abbo krijgt ..
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> "tablet processoren"?
<pmjdebruijn> je bedoelt ARMs?
<Oer> nee, er zit een atom in
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> das gewoon een Atom
<pmjdebruijn> zelfde als wat je in een random netbook vind
<pmjdebruijn> die dingen zijn in feite netbooks, behalve dat je het toetsenbord mist, en touchscreen hebt
<Oer> er zit bt in, dus een toetsenbord is 20 euri
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> nog iets met batterijen om geladen te houden :(
 * pmjdebruijn gokt dat Ubuntu op zo'n ding ook niet echt een success is
<pmjdebruijn> alhoewel dat met Unity te doen zou meoten zijn
<Oer> ja, daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar...
<pmjdebruijn> Android is er speciaal voor gedesigned he
<pmjdebruijn> vooral Android 3,x+
<Oer> even booten vanaf usb, en touch gedeelte zou moeten werken, single touch
<pmjdebruijn> meestal
<pmjdebruijn> neit altijd
<pmjdebruijn> is geen universele standaard he
<pmjdebruijn> dus elk chipset heeft een eigen driver nodig
<pmjdebruijn> we hebben ooit op werk een prototype netbook gehad die ook touchscreen had
<ujjain> Ubuntu 14.04 will be a smartphone and tablet OS < ergo kan nog niet?
<Oer> googlen op ervaringen met dat ding.
<pmjdebruijn> die werkte initieel niet, moest ff de PCI ID aan een bestaande driver toevoegen
<pmjdebruijn> ujjain: ?
<pmjdebruijn> ujjain: 22:44 < pmjdebruijn> die dingen zijn in feite netbooks, behalve dat je het toetsenbord mist, en touchscreen hebt
<Oer> ujjain, mark heeft al verteld, dat 12.04 de laatste LTS is, die hij meemaakt, en zich dan richt op tablet en phone gedoe
<pmjdebruijn> zal vast werken
<pmjdebruijn> maar ik gok dat het niet plezierig gaat zijn
<pmjdebruijn> Oer: "die hij meemaakt?"
 * pmjdebruijn heeft wat gemist
<misnix> over welke tablet gaat het eigenlijk?
<ujjain> http://www.phonehouse.nl/tablet/ambiance/attablet/bestel/
<ujjain> dus Ubuntu ondersteunt touch-screen. Lijkt me alleen niet echt lekker werken als ze het OS er niet op aanpassen
<pmjdebruijn> nou
<pmjdebruijn> beperkt dus nog
<pmjdebruijn> en zoals ik al zei
<ujjain> Windows-7 op tablet lijkt me echt ***.
<pmjdebruijn> zoiets als "dus Ubuntu ondersteunt touch-screen" bestaat niet
<pmjdebruijn> elk chipje heeft een eigen driver nodig
<pmjdebruijn> dus sommige werken, en sommige niet
<pmjdebruijn> en zijn ondertussen wel een redelijk wat drivers, dus er is een goede kans
<Oer> daarom zoeken naar ervaringen met linux. er is ook een #Ubuntu-touch channel :-)
<misnix> oh, een windows tablet...
<pmjdebruijn> Oer: maar weet je nog waar je dat gelezen hebt?
<Oer> ik weet dat niet, maar goede kans dat als je het test met een live usb
<Oer> soms mag dat in een winkel.
<ujjain> Je, dat zou ideaal zijn, gewoon testen.
<Oer> ik denk dat het met een abbo is, want de prijzen.... http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/268058/ambiance-technology-at-tablet-win7.html#tab:prices
<Oer> de licentie van 7 alleen al ..
<pmjdebruijn> kost de leverancier niet veel he
<pmjdebruijn> 10-20EUR als je groot genoeg bent
<pmjdebruijn> tenminste bij normale Windows
<pmjdebruijn> netbook/tablet kan anders zijn
<pmjdebruijn> ivm lagere hardware prijzen
<Oer> op hun site ook alleen maar windows downloads.
<Cees> die prijs blijft me verbazen, overal is die ambiance tablet > 500
<Cees> moet wel met abbo zijn, site is niet erg duidelijk
<Oer> ja, omdat ze met 3G etc een leuke aanbieding kunnen doen, met korting ...
<Oer> maar goed, via de main page, ga je via 'losse tablet' naar de pagina...
<Oer> kies je mét ... dan zie je 'normale prijzen'  http://www.phonehouse.nl/tablet-mobiel-internet/t-mobile/
<Oer> 219 zelfs ..
<Oer> gokje doen Cees? online bestellen :-D
<Cees> Oer, gokje gedaan om te zien of er nog kosten bijkomen op bestellen geklikt maar gestopt bij betalen... krijg nu toch een bevestiging van de bestelling per e-mail...
<Cees> we zien wel
<Oer> bevestiging met prijs ?
<Cees> ja, dat wel, staat 119 in de e-mail
<Oer> wel even screenshots maken hé ?
<Cees> van e-mail?
<Oer> dat je 'losse tablet' prijs en met abbo prijs ziet
<Oer> nee website
<Cees> staat netjes in de e-mail, 1 vaste prijs, geen bezorgkosten en geen maandelijkse kosten
<Oer> netjes.
<Oer> als jij hem uiteindelijk toch niet wil, neem ik hem wel over :P
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-05
<idefix> môge
<idefix> pmjdebruijn is me zat :(
<timo^> mogge idefix :)
<timo^> even herstarten ;)
<idefix> waar is ghostscript voor?
<idefix> timo^ !
<idefix> timo^, ik kom er pas gisteren achter dat je met ti-tab timo^ kan schrijven
<timo^> oh ja?
<timo^> Handige functie hoor, kwam ik ook pas later achter :)
<idefix> tja
<timo^> kan ook met ide-tab idefix :)
<idefix> zeker
<idefix> is ghostscript niet iets voor LaTeX?
<Snicksie> geen idee idefix, mss dat google je meer kan vertellen
<idefix> draaien er nog goede films in de bios op dit moment?
<idefix> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ghostscript
<idefix> hebben jullie allemaal twitter?
<idefix> timo^ heeft een beetje een brakke internetverbinding volgens mij
<timo^> klopt
<timo^> vakantiepark :P
<JapyDooge> dat lijkt maar zo :p
<mandje> volgens mij wordt je hier gehackt.
<idefix> klopt het dat www.linfo.org een redhat site is en niet zozeer een ubuntu site?
 * Oer hoort niks kloppen
<mandje> klop klop
<Oer> ik doe niet open, ben snotverkouden.
<mandje> gezondheid
<Oer> och, verkouden zijn is opruiming van het probleem, dus het gaat goed
<idefix> hoe doe je dat Oer? zo'n * Oer bericht?
<wucebrayne> back to good ol'ubuntu
<wucebrayne> (xubuntu dan)
<wucebrayne> ik had dringend weer linux nodig, en iets dat zeker werkte :) dus maar van het sabayon-avontuur afgestapt, omdat ik al maanden geen werkende gui meer heb
<wucebrayne> door ati/gnome3-problemen, en de verkeerde oplossingen blijkbaar
<Snicksie> welkom terug dan wucebrayne :p
<wucebrayne> dank :)
<wucebrayne> en eerst heb ik linux mint geprobeerd, sindsdien krijg ik geen grub meer te zien - het scherm valt uit
<wucebrayne> dacht dat dat met xubuntu van de baan zou zijn, maar ik zie nog steeds geen grub :s
<Snicksie> vreemd... je kan dus niet opstarten?
<wucebrayne> jawel, maar ik zie niks behalve mijn moederbord splash
<wucebrayne> dan gaat de monitor uit, en het eerste wat ik zie is xubuntu login
<Snicksie> ofwel: is het probleem dat je grub niet zichtbaar is of dat je grub niet opstart en je dus niet verder kan
<Snicksie> ah, okay... da's gewoon iets van grub:  het laat grub mss niet zien omdat je niets anders hebt geinstalleerd?
<wucebrayne> jawel :) er staat nog win7 op
<Snicksie> ah, okay
<wucebrayne> dat gebruiken de huisgenoten, ikzelf grijp al eens graag naar linux (het is ook mijn pc)
<Snicksie> The menu will appear if you press Shift when grub is loaded. By default you have 10 seconds.
<Snicksie> probeer dat anders eens? :)
<wucebrayne> hmm
<Snicksie> heb ik hier vandaan: http://superuser.com/questions/181064/activate-grub-to-show-up-at-start-up
<Oer> houd linker shift vast tijdens boot , dan kom je in het grub2 menu
<wucebrayne> is dat iets nieuws?
<wucebrayne> grub2, dit is grub-pc denk ik?
<Snicksie> ofwel de andere oplossing: die staat in dezelfde oplossing vermeld :)
<wucebrayne> ik lees :)
<Oer> met xubuntu krijg je grub2 toch ?
<wucebrayne> ik dacht dat ik grub-pc heb zien installeren
<idefix> wat is een goeie plek om een nieuwe directory in te zetten?
<idefix> zelfs in /bin is het Permission denied :(
<wucebrayne> een gewone dir voor gegevens van jezelf?
<idefix> ik wilde testen hoe het met de sticky bit gaat
<idefix> dus ik wilde ergens een dir maken met mod 1744
<JapyDooge> in je homedrive?
<Oer> gewoon in je ~/Home ?
<wucebrayne> beter idd
<wucebrayne> ik reboot :) en bb
<idefix> maar in home is het permission denied
<JapyDooge> lawl
<idefix> kan ik wel sudoen maar er zal wel een reden voor zijn dat het permission denied is
<idefix> als je nou een mooi programma installeert vanuit het web zou je toch in de bin directory moeten installeren en dus een folder rmoeten maken?
<idefix> lawl is amerikaans, laat dat aub
<JapyDooge> over het algemeen zet je in de bin alleen de executable, de rest gaat in /usr/share/<programma> bijvoorbeeld
<JapyDooge> of in /opt/Company/Product, dat zie je ook steeds meer tegenwoordig
<Oer> volgens mij word dat hele stickybit gedoe anders gebruikt in Ubuntu, alleen in /tmp
<wucebrayne> ik zie nog altijd niks
<wucebrayne> shift gedrukt, zowel herhaaldelijk als continu
<wucebrayne> wat linux betreft heb ik spijt van mijn eerste ati-aankoop :s
<wucebrayne> want ik denk dat het nog altijd zoiets is
<Oer> standaard heb je 10 sec om shift in te drukken, volgens die link van Snicksie
<Oer> dat is ook zo bij grub2
<wucebrayne> heb nog nooit geweten dat ik geen grub loader bezig zag, tenzij idd enkel ubuntu of andere distro geinstalleerd is
<Oer> normaal hoef je hem ook niet te zien.
<Snicksie> ik hoor veel mensen dat ATI vrij goed zou werken voor ubuntu, maar ik blijf toch bij nvidia ^^
<Snicksie> eventueel zou je je grub even moeten updaten wucebrayne :)
<Snicksie> en aangezien je gelukkig gewoon xubuntu binnen kunt, gaat dat vrij gemakkelijk
<wucebrayne> bedoel je update-grub of grub opnieuw met apt installeren?
<Snicksie> update-grub wucebrayne
<wucebrayne> dat doe ik altijd na een aanpassing :)
<wucebrayne> wijselijk
<Snicksie> er was tegenwoordig ook een grafische versie voor het fixen van grub
<Snicksie> hier staat de engelse uitleg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Methods_of_Reinstalling
<wucebrayne> en grub2 is unchecked, grub-pc heb ik blijkbaar toch
<Snicksie> hier staat enkel de oude manier: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2/Grub2Herstel
<Snicksie> okay
<Snicksie> To upgrade to GRUB 2 install the grub-pc package. This package can be installed with Synaptic or running the command below. Once the installation begins, a simple script will guide the user through the rest of the installation:
<Snicksie> hm, ziet er naar uit dat je wel grub2 zal hebben :p
<Snicksie> vreemd
<wucebrayne> ik zag wel een gecheckte grub2 dependency
<wucebrayne> dat grafisch tool ziet er wel lollig uit :)
<Snicksie> ik heb die ook gebruikt, maar heb achteraf toch de niet-grafische versie gebruikt om mijn installatie te krijgen zoals 'm nu is :p
<wucebrayne> en ik denk dat er niks mis is eigenlijk, ik zie gewoon niks :D
<wucebrayne> en in die linux mint idem, en ik kreeg grub nog aangepast - om standaard naar win7 te booten
<Snicksie> hm, dan zou je eens moeten kijken of het aan je schermresolutie ligt
<Snicksie> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<wucebrayne> da's een 1440x900 syncmaster
<Snicksie> die lijn zal je ergens hebben staan, probeer die op de juiste resolutie te zetten en de # weg :)
<wucebrayne> had daar al eens iets mee geprobeerd, maar missch dan weer te hoge res
<wucebrayne> poging dus :)
<wucebrayne> btw...
<wucebrayne> linux kernel versie? 3? :o
<wucebrayne> is dat allang?
<wucebrayne> anyway, brb
<wucebrayne> yesss
<wucebrayne> zeer veel dank :)
<wucebrayne> ik had daar eerst een poging tot 1440x900 gedaan, native
<wucebrayne> wsch dom :D
<JapyDooge> wucebrayne: http://tweakers.net/nieuws/75774/linux-kernel-30-is-uit.html
<Snicksie> das nog niet zo heel lang nee, maar uiteindelijk hebben ze volgens mij 2.8 overgeslagen als ik het juist heb :p
<JapyDooge> en zie ook http://tweakers.net/reviews/2423/3/2011-de-ontwikkelingen-rond-linux-een-jarige-kernel.html voor meer achtergrondinfo :-)
<Snicksie> van 2.6 naar 3 omat het te lang duurde :p
<wucebrayne> hehe
<JapyDooge> en 3.2 komt er al aan
<JapyDooge> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/77949/eerste-release-candidate-van-linux-32-kernel-is-uitgebracht.html
<wucebrayne> het gaat dus vooral over het nummer :)
<Snicksie> alleja, alles verandert hun versienummers, firefox bijvoorbeeld heeft eerst 3.5, 2.6, 4, 5, en nu zitten ze al aan 11 (in nightly builds)
<Snicksie> chrome gaat ook sneller
<Snicksie> IE is toch ook in een stroomversnelling geraakt en begint met de recente versie (IE9) zelfs bijna volwassen te worden :p
<Oer> het nummer geeft aan, dat we met open source drivers en hw rendering heel ver op weg zijn.
<wucebrayne> ik heb toch veel meer problemen met ie9 dan ik met 8 had :s
<Oer> wat nekte is een energie-flaw/bug, maar nu gaat het hard :P
<wucebrayne> zijnde geen, met die voorlaatste
<wucebrayne> en ik hou mijn browsers altijd vrij van toolbars etc :)
<Snicksie> vreemd wucebrayne, ik vond IE8 nog echt totaal niet goed, maar IE9 met html5, webdeveloper tools, ondersteuning van moderne zaken, ... heeft veel verbeterd :p
<wucebrayne> oei, en dat gaat dan al wat boven mijn pet ;)
<wucebrayne> zeg maar mijn gebruikerservaring dan :p
<Snicksie> tja, kan natuurlijk altijd zijn he :)
<Snicksie> 't is absoluut geen perfecte browser
<wucebrayne> meestal gooi ik dan opera open.. en dan gaat het altijd opeens wél
<Snicksie> tja, ik gebruik firefox, zowel de stable als de nightly versie
<Snicksie> nieuwste van het nieuwste steekt in de nieuwste
<wucebrayne> nightly is bleeding edge ofzo?
<Snicksie> anyhow, ik denk dat we beter onze offtopic conversatie naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic verplaatsen :)
<wucebrayne> hehe
<idefix> zo, aan het werk maar weer...
<Aegir> Oer in mijn update manager blijft lib wvstream4.6 staan,kan niet worden aangevinkt of verwijderd  wat doe ik daar mee?
<Aegir> In mijn update manager staat lib wvstream4.6 kan niet worden aangevinkt of verwijderd wat doe ik er mee?
<Aegir> Aegir (has quit)
<spaceface> hi
<spaceface> #ubuntu-nl
<spaceface> iemand online ?
<Cees> totaal 64 personen, stel je vraag!
<spaceface> ik heb reeds compiz ginstalleerd maar het aanpassen ven isntellingen bv unity  heeft geeneffect
<spaceface> de bedoeling is om mijn iconen , ubuntu 11.10 btw,  kleiner te maken
<spaceface> is dit een actieve chat?
<Snicksie> JanC, maar niet iedereen heeft even veel tijd ;)
<Snicksie> eh, ik bedoelde 'ja spaceface ' :p
<spaceface> ow, jij wel?
<Snicksie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39550/how-do-i-shrink-the-unity-launcher-icons-to-make-them-smaller
<spaceface> ben al van gisteren bezig met tweaking maar het lijkt maar niet te werken.
<Snicksie> nee, drukdruk
<spaceface> ik weet de procodure , maar als ik iets aanpas dan doet het niets :s
<Snicksie> hm, even logout-login of je unity herstarten zou dan moeten werken lijkt me ;)
<spaceface> heb ik allemaal al gedaan :s
<JanC> normaal wordt het meteen aangepast
<spaceface> deze chat is last resort eigenlijk
<spaceface> normaal :)
<JanC> about:config werkt wel niet meer, denk ik?
<spaceface> ?
<JanC> spaceface: welke unity gebruik je trouwens?
<spaceface> die standaard bij ubuntu 11.10 zit
<JanC> unity of unity-2d?
<JanC> zitten er beide bij  ;)
<spaceface> ik zou het niet weten:s
<spaceface> bij opstart kan ik wel kiezen , tussen unity , unity 2d , ubuntu , gnome ..
<spaceface> ik neem altijd ubuntu,  de taskbar stater  hij werkt  maar kan niets aanpassen via compiz manager, het geeft geen effect
<JanC> taskbar?
<spaceface> die balk met de pictogrammen ?
<spaceface> startbalk ?
<JanC> het paneel links is de "Launcher"
<JanC> als je dat bedoelt  ☺
<spaceface> de launcher  dan :)
<JanC> hm, can je kijken of compiz draait of niet?
<JanC> *kan je*
<spaceface> hoe kan je dat zien?
<spaceface> ben@ubuntu:~$ ccsm  Checking if settings need to be migrated ...no Checking if internal files need to be migrated ...no Backend     : ini Integration : true Profile     : default Adding plugins Skipping upgrade com.canonical.unity.unity.01.upgrade Skipping upgrade com.canonical.unity.unity.02.upgrade Initializing core options...done /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/Window.py:92: Warning: g_object_set_qdata: assertion `G_IS_
<spaceface> mm?
<spaceface> gnome is running
<trijntje> als ccsm geen effect heeft zou ik zeggen dat je unity2d gebruikt
<idefix> wazaaap?
<idefix> heeft iemand gijsbert nog gezien?
<StefandeVries> !help
<JapyDooge> omdat ik join StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Ja, verschrikkelijk ;)
<JapyDooge> :P
<idefix> die Leute verstehen nicht das Arbeit lohnt!!
<idefix> rook jij, erkan^?
<Piratelv> Goeden avond iedereen
<trijntje> hey Piratelv
<Piratelv> Weet iemand hier toevallig waar de boot fsck zijn actie logged? de bestanden in /var/log/fck zin leeg
<Oer> ze zouden in /var/log/fsck/* moeten staan.
<Oer> als fck een typo is..
<Piratelv> Tijdens de laatste boot heeft hij wat innodes 'gefixed', dus bestanden verwijderd. Waaronder grub, update-grub, en nog wat. Grub heb ik al weer terug maar sommige miste ik.
<Piratelv> en ja dat was het Oer ;)
<Piratelv> enige wat ik van de nog missende bestanden weet is dat ze endigen in .h & .c
<hoi> hoe moet je een partitie die als 'uitgebreid' aangemerkt staat mounten? of is dit niet mogelijk?
<hoi> hoe moet je een partitie die als 'uitgebreid' aangemerkt staat mounten? of is dit niet mogelijk?
<hoi> is hier iemand actief?
<misnix> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uitgebreide_partitie
<misnix> kun je niet mounten
<misnix> maar bevat (ruimte voor) andere partities
<brilserver_> Ik wil mijn geheugen testen, ik heb een bootable Kubuntu usb stick opgestart, kies voor test mem en krijg een fout mbt. een oude kernel.
<brilserver_> Heeft het zin om nieuwe ubuntu op de usb te zetten?
<hoi> dus daar kan ik wel een nieuwe partitie in maken die die hele ruimte opvult?
<misnix> als ie leeg is wel
<hoi> hoe kun je zien of die leeg is? sorry, ben hier niet zo bekend mee
<misnix> je zou gparted kunnen installeren of in een terminal "sudo fdisk -l" kunnen typen
<trijntje> brilserver_: ja, dat heeft iets met de bios-versies te maken. Het handigste is om ubcd te gebruiken, en daar memtest te kiezen
<brilserver_> even voor zekerheid, met ubcd bedoel je ubuntu op cd?
<brilserver_> heb geen cd drive in die pc.
<brilserver_> nieuwe ubuntu op usb zetten is geen probleem
<Oer> bij het laden al een fout, dat lijkt me echt een geheugenprobleem...
<hoi> als ik dat terminal commando intyp krijg ik dit regeltje bij de bewuste partitie
<brilserver_> ik zat te denken (nee dat deed geen pijn) mbt niet kunnen verwijderen van die mappen en dat kon komen door brak mem
<brilserver_> kan ik niet gewoon 1 reep verwijderen en dan die map eens proberen te verwijderen
<brilserver_> of denk ik dan te simpel
<Oer> mogenlijk ja, verwijder bank0
<brilserver_> dan zou die map gewoon te verwijderen zijn als dat het is?
<hoi_> sorry ging iets fout
<brilserver_> want dat is een makkelijke test
<hoi_> dit regeltje dus
<Oer> of met 1 reepje memtest draaien eerst ?
<brilserver_> ah, de test
<brilserver_> slim :)
<hoi_> 210939902   625141759   207100929    5  uitgebreid
<hoi_> is die dan leeg of niet
<Oer> hoi,  dat is niet zo te zeggen, plak de hele output van fdisk -l in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<brilserver_> cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image bij bank 1  op naar bank 2
<hoi_> 1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18	joran@joran-AMILO-Li-1818:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for joran:   Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 koppen, 63 sectoren/spoor, 38913 cilinders, totaal 625142448 sectoren Eenheid = sectoren van 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sectorgrootte (logischl/fysiek): 512 bytes / 512 bytes in-/uitvoergrootte (minimaal/optimaal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Schijf-ID: 0x000d48dd   Apparaat Ops
<hoi_> hoe werkt dat pastebin
<Oer> niet hier, dat is niet te lezen
<hoi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794177/
<hoi_> das beter
<hoi_> dank ik
<Oer> ja, alles komt netjes onder elkaar
<hoi_> ik moet die partitie die uitgebreid aangeeft mounten ofzo, zodat ik daar mijn films heen kan kopieren. de /home zit namelijk vol. als die 108 gig aan films weg is kan ik weer even vooruit
<hansw> inloggen als root
<hansw> dan kun je daar films verwijderen
<Oer> gparted lijkt me handiger voor je, dat is grafisch
<Oer> gksudo gparted
<brilserver_> Op beide reepjes los krijg ik de cannot load ramdisk with an old kernel foutmelding.
<hoi_> ik moet die films niet verwijderen, en dat kan trouwnes vanaf mijn user account ook, maar juist bewaren en ruimte vrijmaken. ik heb dus nog 212 gb over op die partitie
<hoi_> maar die kan ik niet benaderen
<misnix> je kunt die linux partitie die in de uitgebreide partitie zit mounten met "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<Oer> is het al een partitie ?
<hoi_> @oer zie http://paste.ubuntu.com/794177/
<misnix> ja, sda2 is een extended partitie en /dev/sda5 is de eerste logische partitie
<hoi_> @misnix, ga ik proberen
<hoi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794188/
<misnix> doe eens df -H
<hoi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794192/
<hoi_> ik heb een fout gemaakt zie ik
<hoi_> wat in schijfgereedschap als uitgebreid aangemerkt word bestaat helemaal niet
<hoi_> ik zou niet weten waarom dat er staat, maar ik denk dat ik dan toch maar films moet gaan verwijderen.
<hoi_> anyhow, bedankt iig
<misnix> jawel, daar zit je home directory in en dioe is 100% vol
<hoi_> ja, daar liep ik dus tagen aan
<hoi_> *tegen
<misnix> verwijderen of een nieuwe hd kopen maar daar is het een slecte tijd voor :-(
<hoi_> maar in schijfgereedschap staat naast de partitie voor het besturingssysteem en /home +swap nog een 4e pertitie, die dus gebakken lucht is
<misnix> net als voor mijn typen :-(
<trijntje> brilserver_: nee, google naar ubcd
<hoi_> maar goed. dankje zover
<brilserver_> oki
<hoi_> en kwa nieuwe hdd kopen ish et inderdaad k*t, je kan nog bijna beter een SSD kopen
<hoi_> oke, ik ga nokken. bedankt!
<misnix> np
<brilserver_> Ok, beide ram reepjes heb ik los mee opgestart en ik blijf houden dat ik bepaalde mappen niet kan verwijderen.
<brilserver_> Kan ik hiermee de conclusie trekken dat mijn ram niet brak is?
<Oer> dan lijkt de logische conclusie dat de hdd een failure heeft, in een tabel of hardwarematig.
<brilserver_> kan ik dat testen oid?
<brilserver_> of herstellen
<brilserver_> of de map er boven eens weggooien?
<brilserver_> er staan nu 5 mappen in mijn download inbox, irritant ten top.
<hansw> map?
<brilserver_> ja
<brilserver_> of is dat windows slang?
<hansw> ja
<brilserver_> ik kan 5 mappen niet verwijderen, dan krijg ik de melding: bestaat niet. Men zei hier, vast brak geheugen. Beide reepjes los mee opgestart, mappen nog steeds niet te verwijderen.
<brilserver_> dir's?
<hansw> directories
<hansw> inloggen als root, naar de bovenliggende dir gaan en dan rm -rf dirnaam intypen
<hansw> in ubuntu taal, open een terminal, ga naar de plek waar je de vijf dir's kunt zien met ls -altr en type dan rm -rf dirnaam
<hansw> als dat niet helpt ga je naar root met sudo bash
<hansw> als je wil weten of je in de goede dir staat type je pwd, dan zie je waar je staat
<brilserver_> volgens mij werkte dat ook niet, nog eens ff proberen
<brilserver_> kan wel enigsinds met terminal overweg.
<brilserver_> weet alleen niet of ik root rechten had
<brilserver_> hoe weet ik of ik root rechten heb?
<hansw> goed lezen, dan heb je ze
<hansw> en als dat niet helpt type je man chattr
<Oer> je kan je terminal sessie root maken door sudo -i
<brilserver_> excuus, niet goed gelezen
<hansw> en dit alles is de reden waarom ubuntu nooit 20 miljoen gebruikers krijgt, overigens niet de schuld van ubuntu maar meer aan de desktop makers
<hansw> kon laatst niet eens een tarball uitpakken in de gui
<Oer> dat is knap
<hansw> die kon geen tar's aan die daarna door gzip gehaald waren
<hansw> tar met de -x optie werkte wel
<brilserver_> Helaas werkt het niet
<brilserver_> hij geen overigens geen fout
<brilserver_> in de terminal lijkt hij hem te verwijderen, maar je ziet hem nog wel in de gui
<brilserver_> met ls zie ik hem ook nog
<brilserver_> bestand of map bestaat niet krijg ik als ik hem in de gui verwijder
<brilserver_> in de terminal gewoon mijn bash weer
<brilserver_> Ik ga denk ik gewoon de map er boven verwijderen en hele goede backups maken
<brilserver_> want ik ben wel geschrokken van iemand die zei dat correcuptie in mijn data op de loer ligt.
<Oer> je bent bezig met een torrentbak, dus dat zou niet vreemd zijn.
<brilserver_> hoe bedoel je?
<brilserver_> usenet overigens :)
<Oer> dŕ word zoveel gelezen en geschreven, als 1 bitje omvalt, dat word groter
<brilserver_> ah
<hansw> en wat zegt het commando ls -altr in die dir?
<brilserver_> in de dir zelf die ik niet kan verwijderen of de dir waar hij in staat?
<hansw> beiden
<brilserver_> hoofdmap, goede rechten (root)
<brilserver_> invoer-/uitvoerfout totaal 0
<brilserver_> als ik het in de map zelf doe
<hansw> ik snap er niets van, doe eens ls -altr en gooi dat eens op pastebin?
<misnix> een hele oude optie is met ls -la | od -c  te kijken of de bestanden/dirs echt heten hoe ze lijken te heten
<hansw> Met die nederlandse kreten kan ik niets
<hansw> misnix, cd -P doet ongeveer zoiets :-)
<misnix> of met rm -i * klooien ;-)
<hansw> daarna laat het ook de echte dirs zien
<hansw> met symbolic links dus
<Oer> het is toch rm -Rf ?
<brilserver_> heb de pc ff niet op internet waar het op speelt, dat doe ik morgen ff dan
<misnix> oer met rm -i moet je steeds yes of no doen
<Oer> ow cool
<hansw> -i interactive :-)
<misnix> op tekst terminals was die od -c wel handig om te kennen
<hansw> je bent toch niet zo'n oude vax gebruiker? :-)
<hansw> of as4xx
<misnix> nee, sunos
<hansw> ah, nieuwigheid :-)
<misnix> cd -P gaat alleen naar physical disk, niet naar links, is och iets anders
<misnix> lol
<misnix> toch
<misnix> wel nog van voor solaris ;p
<JanC> hansw: welke GUI kon geen .tar.gz aan?
<hansw> gnome-shell, maar was een algemene ubuntu app
<JanC> maar welke GUI app gebruik je daarvoor,
<JanC> file-roller kan dat alleszins gewoon aan?
<hansw> JanC, blijkbaar dus niet
<hansw> maar zal het morgen weer eens proberen
<hansw> de tarballs die ik nu pak doen het wel
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-06
<deserteagle> h
<StefandeVries> :)
<deserteagle> kan er iemand mij vertellen hoe het komt dat mijn vensters als ik deze sleep, blijven haperen?
<deserteagle> ik vind dat deze niet vlot bewegen over het scherm. ik heb 'n Nvidia 9series kaart en heb daar de drivers voor geinstalleerd die ik kon vinden in de ubuntu hardware drivers sectie
<maarten> Ik heb een ubuntu server met 2 eth poorten. Alleen 1 daarvan kan ik met port forward naar buiten brengen. Ze zijn beide lokaal bereikbaar, alleen 1 dus niet extern. Iemand ideën?
<JapyDooge> maarten: verkeerde gateway op een van de poorten geconfigureerd?
<maarten> Ik ben niet zo handig met ubuntu maar kan ik dat vinden in /ect/network/ ??
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> ff zien hoe dat tegenwoordig zit
<JapyDooge> wat is je output van 'ifconfig' maarten? -> www.pastebin.com :)
<Oer> in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<szal> beter 'ifconfig -a'
<JapyDooge> ifconfig -a kan ook ja, laat ook uitgeschakelde interfaces zien
<JapyDooge> en als't even kan ook nog 'netstat -rn' erbij :)
<JapyDooge> of 'route -n'
<maarten> dit is de ifconfig http://pastebin.com/ykiu649c voor de duidelijkheid ik wil wlan0 graag online beschikbaar hebben
<szal> 'online beschikbaar'?
<maarten> Ja, alsin poort forwarding. De wlan heeft 192.168.1.2 als ip adres en de andere 192.168.1.20. Als ik 1.20 forward krijg ik netjes een webpagina. De andere kan niet worden gevonden.
<JapyDooge> staat niet je apache server fixed op een van de twee?
<JapyDooge> en wat doet 'netstat -rn'? :)
<JapyDooge> staan beide kaarten op DHCP (automatische adressen)? of is er een fixed ingesteld?
<maarten> http://pastebin.com/vBmi1u8f
<JapyDooge> aha
<maarten> de wlan is fixed
<maarten> en de andere dhcp
<JapyDooge> dacht ik al
<JapyDooge> gateway staat niet ingesteld op de wlan
<Oer> 0.0.0.0
<maarten> je hebt een idee begrijp ik, oh.
<maarten> en waar stel ik dan in??
<JapyDooge> hoe ziet je /etc/network/interfaces file er uit? :)
<JapyDooge> wss zit er zoiets in:
<JapyDooge> iface wlan0 inet static
<JapyDooge> address 192.168.1.2
<JapyDooge> netmask 255.255.255.0
<JapyDooge> daar zou dan nog 'gateway 192.168.1.1' onder moeten
<maarten> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).  # The loopback network interface auto lo eth0 wlan0 iface lo inet loopback  # The primary network interface iface eth0 inet dhcp  # wireless iface wlan0 inet static 	address 192.168.1.2 	netmask 255.255.255.0 	network 192.168.1.0 	wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<JapyDooge> ok gateway regeltje erbij dus :)
<maarten> oke, ga ik doen. ben benieuwd!
<JapyDooge> daarna netwerk herstarten (of server rebooten) en het zou moeten werken
<Oer> sudo service network restart
<JapyDooge> jep
<maarten> Ik had al een reboot gedaan voor ik Oer zijn command zag dus even wachten dan maar...
<JapyDooge> lol
<maarten> Maar hij is weer online en het werkt ook nog!
<JapyDooge> nice :)
<JapyDooge> gz ^^
<maarten> Bedankt allemaal!
<JapyDooge> np :)
<Oer> have fun
<JapyDooge> en lees je in over netwerken :) erg handig in dit soort situaties ^^
<JapyDooge> de server wist simpelweg niet waar het verkeer terug heen moest
<JapyDooge> je request kwam wel aan op de server, maar het antwoord kwam dus nooit terug
<maarten> haha, zeg dat wel! Ja, idd. Nu je het zegt!
<K-4U> een goedenavond. Iemand die mij kan helpen met een bash script wat op de ene server wel draait, maar de andere niet?
<Snicksie> wat is precies het probleem aan het bashscript, K-4U ? geeft het een foutmelding of doet het niets of ...? :)
<K-4U> ik geef even de outputs van beiden pc´s: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/530955/
<K-4U> ik probeer dus een openvpn server op te zetten..
<Snicksie> hm, vreemde foutmelding
<K-4U> heb het met bash en met sh geprobeerd, beiden geven hetzelfde terug
<Snicksie> ik zou het niet zo direct weten
<Snicksie> ik vind de foutmelding wat onduidelijk...
<K-4U> het feit sowieso al dat hij een lege ruimte wil uitvoeren
<Snicksie> hij vindt iets niet, dat begrijp ik... maar wat 'm exact niet vindt is me niet helemaal duidelijk
<K-4U> ik zie net dat ik een klein foutje heb gemaakt met overtypen
<Snicksie> dat zal dan wss het probleem zijn ;)
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/530958/
<K-4U> nee, helaas niet :P
<Snicksie> anyhow, ik moet door, misschien dat iemand anders het antwoord weet
<K-4U> okay, toch bedankt
<K-4U> Iemand anders? Cugel ofzo? :P
<tdc> Snicksie, ik denk dat je twee onzichtbare characters in de blanke regels van het tweede script hebt.
<tdc> Misschien \r\n (windows) in plaats van \n
<K-4U> hmm, dat moet ik eens even uitzoeken
<Cugel> Poeh, vpn -- daar moest ik ook altijd mee pielen.
<Oer> You lucky devils get Full Circle Magazine 56 almost a week early!
<Oer> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-56/
<CasW> We lucky devils :)
<ujjain> Is zat er al een tijdje aan een NAS te nemen ter vervanging van externe schijf, waar zou ik nog meer naar moeten kijken? Ik denk aan de iBood aanbieding van vandaag, exclusief hdds, maar heb ik hier nog.
<Gotiniens> kijk naar back up mogelijkheden
<Oer> dat ding kan hetzelfde als die van mij, sitecom nas MD 253
<Gotiniens> in hoeverre het volume uit te breiden met meerdere schijfen/grotere schijfen
<Oer> maar die kost maar 50 bij computerland.
<Gotiniens> welke raid varianten kan hij aan
<Oer> 0+1+jbod
<Oer> mooi wit
<ujjain> ik heb nog 2x F3 1TB liggen, vind sitecom usb-kastje (€30 in 2004 gekocht) niet meer ideaal
<Oer> Sata2 ?
<ujjain> hij lijkt helaas niet echt modbaar/hackbaar, dat zou wel gaaf zijn
<Gotiniens> imho zou ik toch zowiezo raid 5 mogelijk willen
<ujjain> goede vraag, geen idee! F3 zit nu in sitecom externe hdd case
<Oer> hmmm 2004.. denk sata1
<ujjain> Ja, zou goed kunnen, ik weet jaartal niet precies meer trouwens, maar heb gevoel dath ij echt oud is, kan ook zomaar 2007 zijn!
<Oer> verder heb ik een netwerkdisk, lacie, maar die koop je niet los
<ujjain> Hij staat bij tweakers onder netwerkschijf, en niet onder NAS behuizing, dat is erg raar
<Gotiniens> probeer ook te achterhalen, in hoeverre hij toekomstige harde schijfen blijft ondersteunen
<Oer> die ms253 pakt sata2, ook met gigabit ethernet, en mogenlijkheid om wireless stikje erin te proppen om wireless te werken.
<ujjain> doorvoersnelheid is iig 33MB per seconde schrijven ongeveer
<Oer> stikje van sitecom igg
<Gotiniens> die van mij is in principe gewoon linux, maar op de officiele site staan toch enkele schijven als niet ondersteunt
<ujjain> wireless optie is ook leuk ja, al zet ik hem naast mijn router
<Gotiniens> dat komt wss door de admin interface die er omheen zit
<ujjain> RAID 5 begint bij 220 euro.
<ujjain> dat gaat iets ver.
<ujjain> hij is dus Twee 3,5 inch SATA I / II harde schijf interfaces, geen Sata 3
<ujjain> hmm, geen slechte deal, maar ook niet echt een werelddeal, de NSA-310 was destijds 55 euro op iBood exlusief schijven.
<BrilLaptop> Ik heb Kubuntu op me laptop, daar wil ik een map delen
<BrilLaptop> Ik dacht in ubuntu dat het rechtermuis was en gaan?
<BrilLaptop> Klopt dat?
<BrilLaptop> Want in Kubuntu zie ik het niet
<BrilLaptop> Moet ik dan los samba erop zetten?
<BrilLaptop> excuus, xubuntu
<BrilLaptop> het is al laat
<Oer> ja, je kan samba gebruiken, of een NFS share aanmaken
<BrilLaptop> vorige keer heb ik hier met ubuntu zo mee lopen klooien. Ik download nu samba
<BrilLaptop> maar ik dacht dat het standaard was, bij ubuntu hoef je dat niet los te downloaden toch
<Oer> jawel, ook.
<BrilLaptop> hmz
<BrilLaptop> daar kan je het met rechtermuis doen.
<BrilLaptop> in xubuntu moet ik echt samba opstarten
<BrilLaptop> krijg het nog niet werkend, maar morgen maar ff naar kijken
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-07
<mar-cel> Kan ik zomaar ubuntu server 11.10 installeren op een hp dc7600 ?
<idefix> hoe heette die ene basis linux introductie ook 'es weer?
<idefix> Oer?
<timo^> Aan de Slag met Ubuntu?
<idefix> het heette anders
<idefix> maar ik kan het niet meer terug zien omdat de logs maar één sessie terug gaan
<idefix> volgens mij was het in de sessie daarvoor gezegd, ik heb ook al in de history van mijn browser gekeken
<trijntje> ubuntu manual?
<idefix> hoe kan je nou een mooie ubuntu game programmeren?
<timo^> CasW was geloof ik bezig met een programma ervoor
<idefix> hij is er nu niet
<idefix> ik heb wel ideeën
<idefix> een stuk eenvoudiger
<idefix> nu is 'ie weg
<idefix> ik wil op #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, maar ik ben daar gebanned, wie kan dat ongedaan maken?
<timo^> JanC, maar je moet wel een heel goede reden hebben wil je die ban kwijtraken ;)
<timo^> Tevens moet je ook wel erg veel gedaan hebben om er eentje te krijgen ;)
<idefix> ik zat waarschijnlijk te zeuren over ouder worden, maar zoals ik heb ingezien heeft dat geen zin
<idefix> want je doet er namelijk niks tegen!
<timo^> Heldere ingeving ;)
<idefix> er komt een keer een dag dan ben ik net zoals mijn opa
<idefix> maar dat duurt nog heel erg lang
<timo^> Inderdaad
<idefix> maar de dag komt wel ooit
<idefix> maar dat duurt nog heel erg lan
<idefix> maar de dag komt wel ooit
<timo^> je kan JanC via een /msg vragen of de ban wegkan ;)
<idefix> ja maar dan ben je toch anders
<timo^> Mocht daar reden toe zijn, dan doet hij dat waarschijnlijk wel ;)
<idefix> JanC staat bekend als genadeloze admin
<idefix> terwijl admin een voorouder van Jezus is
<idefix> sorry, geen religieus gedoe op de vroege middag
<idefix> CasW? heb jij een handleiding geschreven over hoe je goed linux games kunt programmeren?
<idefix> is dat niet raar?
<idefix> eerst client quit daarna remote host closed connection?
<idefix> JanC?
<kuusj98> hoi
<morf77> hi
<morf77> I need some advice concerning partitions/dual boot
<morf77> I have a dual boot ubuntu/win7
<morf77> but my ubuntu partition is getting too small
<morf77> what's the best way of enlaring the ubuntu partition, withou screwing up my dual boot
<morf77> *enlarging
<Oer> remove windows 7
<Bril> Heeft iemand voor mij een goede link met begrijpbare uitleg over het verschil tussen xubuntu en ubuntu?
<Bril> Ik snap vooral niet zo goed als ik bijv software download via het softwarecenter
<Bril> of dat dan gelijk is?
<Bril> dus alle software die beschikbaar is voor ubuntu werkt ook gewoon op xubuntu?
<Oer> xubuntu xfce, geen gnome
<timo^> Bril: ja hoor
<Oer> gewoon een lichtere DM
<Oer> als je gnome applicaties installeerd, dan krijg je een zooit troep erbij. net zoals kde
<timo^> maar het kàn wel, en daar ging de vraag om ;)
<Bril> tips voor wat uitgebreidere uitleg maar wel begrijpbaar voor een leek?
<Oer> ubuntu vs xubuntu ?
<timo^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip
<Oer> ..nogsteeds onveilig ?
<timo^> In FF niet
<Bril> bedankt, ga beide zo ff doornemen
<Oer> dat FF onveilig is, vroeg ik niet :-D
<timo^> grapjas
<Bril> Heb heel licht laptapje en wilde eens kijken of ik daar het zelfde mee kon doen wat ik met mijn andere pc deed, usenet servertje. Maar liep vast op dat samba wat onder ubuntu wel lukte dus begon te twijfelen of ik wel op de goede weg zat met de keuze voor xubuntu
<timo^> Xubuntu = Ubuntu met een ander uiterlijk ;)
<Oer> xfce is lichter
<Oer> Lubuntu nog lichter.
<Oer> server zonder gui, ideaal
<Bril> zover ben ik nog niet :)
<timo^> MS-DOS/FreeDOS, nog lichter =)
<Bril> als ik samba opstart geeft hij fouten over de conf, terwijl het een schone install is.
<Bril> dus ik ga mij eens verdiepen in smb.conf
<Oer> smb.conf moet je vrijwel altijd aanpassen, met name de workgroup of werkgroep of whatever.
<Bril> ja maar dat doe ik in de gui
<Bril> maar ik vraag mij af of dat goed gaat, want ik zie die rechten ook niet opgeslagen worden in de gui
<Bril> dus ik ga eens dat in de conf doen.
<Bril> die aanpassingen, kan ik dat gewoon doen door het bestand te openen via de verkenner of is het aan te raden dat in een terminal te doen?
<timo^> gksu mousepad /pad/naar/smb.conf
<Bril> ah
<Bril> dat gaat wel lukken zo
<Bril> en samba installeren betekend ook dat het altijd draait?
<Bril> want ik zie de pc nog niet onder windows, maar hoe check ik of mijn samba wel draait
<Bril> want werkgroep etc staan goed
<Bril> onder ubuntu werkte het vorige keer ook zo
<idefix> alles is zinloos
<Bril> ah, we hebben een filosoof in ons midden
<idefix> :)
<idefix> ik heb zin om te gaan slapen
<Bril> ik geef het op, ik ga terug naar ubuntu met deze laptop, daar gaat het makkelijker. Snap er geen reet van.
<idefix> maar als je dat nu doet kan je vannacht niet meer
<idefix> en dan raak je ontregelt
<Bril> ik ben daar juist heel goed in
<idefix> hoe dan?
<Bril> overdag slapen en vanavond weer
<timo^> grmbl
<trijntje> Bril: volgens mij heeft dat er meet te maken dat vista en win7 strengere beveiling eisen voor samba, en daarom werkt het niet
<timo^> Ik wil mijn legale windows office installeren, geeft ie een fout >:(
<Oer> LoLz windows problemen :-D
<Bril> maar in ubuntu kun je rechtermuis doen op een dir en dan delen
<Bril> in xubuntu is die optie er niet
<Bril> en dat werkt onder ubuntu als een trein op mijn netwerk.
<timo^> dan maar een illegale versie, ik heb hem aangeschaft
<Oer> we worden triest van je, timo^
<timo^> hoezo Oer?
<timo^> je moet btw even /msg nickserv GROUP doen ;)
<Oer> 1 dit is ubuntu support. 1 illegale shit is niet bespreekbaar
<Oer> ik lach je uit met office :-D
<Bril> hij heeft een licensie, dus illegaal is het niet ook al download je een gekraakte versie.
<Oer> smoesjes.
<Oer> offtopic.
<Bril> maaaaar windows zaken hier bespreken is natuurlijk wat genant.
<timo^> ahja
<timo^> ik klaag alleen wat :P
<Bril> Ik las over die steunpunten. Zijn er toevallig ook wel eens dagen waar je gewoon heen kan komen met je pc dat ervaren gebruikers je op weg helpen?
<timo^> ja, die zijn er :)
<timo^> Dat zijn zogeheten Release Parties
<Bril> ik merk gewoon dat ik enorm vast loop op bepaalde kleine zaken, uitzoeken is echt veeeel leeswerk en alles hier vragen is hem ook niet.
<timo^> In april/mei is er weer eentje :)
<Bril> desktop en scherm in de kofferbak?
<timo^> exacte datum is nog niet bekend
<timo^> Bril: of laptop ;)
<Bril> echte mannen hebben een desktop
<timo^> heb ik ook
<Bril> maar das hierbij wel een nadeel dan idd
<timo^> maar mijn laptop heeft op bepaalde vlakken betere specs
<Oer> ik zou wel eens een zaterdag of zondag willen doen, installatie hulp e.d.
<timo^> RAM bijvoorbeeld
<timo^> ik ook wel :)
<timo^> Oer: kom eens naar een meeting cq. release party
<Bril> omg Amsterdam heb ik wel een ruimte, op mijn kantoor.
<Bril> 10 min. van centraal
<timo^> Bril: vaak doen we iets met de HCC samen, in het midden v/h land ;)
<Bril> lijkt mij wel interessant
<timo^> anders had ik hier in Apeldoorn ook wel iets ;)
<Oer> de releaseparty is verweg, en dan kom je weinig toe aan installeren.
<Bril> want zo moeilijk zijn mijn problemen niet, alleen als je thuis zit geef je al snel op.
<timo^> houd het forum in de gaten
<timo^> Oer: valt wel mee hoor :)
<timo^> Bril: wat zijn je problemen zoal?
<Bril> Zoals nu: Onder xubuntu samba draaiend krijgen.
<timo^> Daarvoor moet je niet bij mij zijn :P
<Bril> ik snap uberhaupt niet of samba draait enzo. Ik zit wel in een conf te kloten maar het lijkt me dat ik erna samba moet herstarten
<Oer> sudo service samba restart ?
<Bril> ik installeer nu smb4k, in de beschrijving lijkt dat wel een goed hulpmiddel
<Bril> samba: unrecognized service
<Bril> ik heb uitsluitend samba gedownload via de software center.
<Bril> Kan best zijn dat het alleen een gui is om het aan te sturen en ik samba zelf er los op moet zetten
<Bril> dat soort zaken loopt ik dus op vast :)
<Bril> maar ik test nu nog ff iets en dan ga ik terug naar ubuntu, dan maar wat trager
<Oer> foutje, ik gebruik nooit samba > sudo restart smbd
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<Oer> misschien helpt puntje 2 ook ..
<Bril> interessante link, zo ff doornemen
<Bril> smbdb start/running proces 2522 = gelukt?
<Bril> dat geeft hij terug na een restart
<Oer> ja, lijkt me goed.
<trijntje> pidof smbdb
<trijntje> als dat een getal geeft zou smbd moeten draaien
<Bril> ah
<Bril> dat doet het dus
<Bril> dus bij mijn conf gaat het fout. Maar die link van oer legt dat duidelijk uit, zo ff naar kijken.
<Bril> Eerst mijn eten klaar maken
<timo^> wat ga je eten
<Bril> Biefstuk met kruidenboter, stokbrood uit de oven met een mengels van knoflook, zout en olijfolie erover heen gesmeerd. granaatappel, gebakken aardappels met mayo, pressecco en als toetje kwarktaart
<Bril> Eten = mijn dingetje
<timo^> dat blijkt Bril :)
<Bril> sudo restart nmbd
<Bril> Oer, in jouw handleiding mbt samba moet ik die herstarten
<Bril> maar daar krijg ik een fout op
<Bril> weet jij wat dit precies is?
<Bril> Unknow instance krijg ik
<Oer> ik snap die nmbd ook niet, zal wel een tiepfout zijn
<Bril> dus overslaan?
<Bril> handleiding was easy, het werkt alleen niet :(
<Bril> ik ga alles ff nalopen, wellicht fout gemaakt
<Bril> Wat vereist minder van je pc?
<Bril> Kubuntu of Ubuntu
<Bril> ik geef het op met Xubuntu.
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu
<Bril> k
<timo^> StefandeVries: als het aan Vistaus ligt niet
<StefandeVries> wie?
<timo^> Volgens Vistaus is het zo dat Kubuntu lichter is dan Ubuntu
<timo^> "En zeker met het Low-Fat pakket"
<Bril> ik ben nu ubuntu op usb stick aan het zetten
<Bril> eens kijken of het wil ermee
<gijsbert> Low-Fat?
<timo^> gijsbert: zie het 'Van Ubuntu naar Kubuntu' draadje in Algemeen
<timo^> maar ik moet zeggen, Unity gebruikt meer resources en RAM dan KDE :)
<Jeroen___> hallo?
<Jeroen___> ik wil graag ubuntu proberen, heb het gedownload maar kan ik alleen maar ubuntu proberen als ik het op cd brandt?
<Jeroen___> ik heb namelijk geen cd's om te branden
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-08
<Hans> hallo?
<wdh> hoi
<timo^> hallo Hans
<Hans> heb vandaag eeens ubuntu geinstalleerd om te proberen
<Hans> alleen ik kan ik niet vinden hoe ik icoontjes op bureaublad moet zetten zoals deze computer enzo
<Hans> hoe zou ik dat kunnen doen?
<warddr> Hans, welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je? (heb je een balk links van het scherm?)
<timo^> naar Mijn Documenten bijvoorbeeld?
<timo^> (Persl. Map)
<Hans> ik heb gebruik de allernieuwe versie dus met zon balkje links
<Hans> waar een paar apps instaan
<Hans> heb al van alles geprobeerd te slepen maar krijg het niet voor mekaar
<timo^> ik weet wel hoe een shortcut naar je pers. map te maken :)
<warddr> Hans, om meer apps in de balk te krijgen (die er in blijven staan als je ze hebt afgesloten) dat is gemakkelijk, dan klik je er gewoon rechts op, en zie je iets als 'In launcher houden' of zoiets
<Oer> hmm klopt, je kan niet 1 2 3 een dekstop icoontje op je werkblad zetten, ik zocht net al naar welk tooltje dat wel kan ..
<Hans> ja,, maar is dat nou zo moeilijk in Linux?
<Oer> in dash: advanced settings
<Hans> In Windows klik slepen en klaar
<Hans> ff kijken
<timo^> Slepen vanuit de Dash werkt
<warddr> Hans, in ubuntu wordt alles eigenlijk gedaan vanuit de persoonlijke map, en daar kan je links wel heel gemakkelijk snelkoppelingen bijzetten, dat is wel klikken en slepen
<warddr> (alles wat met bestanden te maken heeft)
<Hans> Oke, bedankt voor de hulp het is gelukt:)
<Oer> top :-)
<Hans> Nou ik ga weer
<timo^> oké
<Hans> Tot ziens
<Oer> have fun Hans
<timo^> fijne dag nog verder :)
<Hans> Thnx jullie ook;-0
<StefandeVries> Dat de nickname Hans niet geregistreerd is..hmm.
<timo^> is ie wel: /ns info Hans
<timo^> maar hij is niet actief ;)
<StefandeVries> Oh, dan heeft zich geidentified. :P
<timo^> neen
<timo^> last seen: 2 days ago
<StefandeVries> lol
<Hans> Ik ben er weer
<timo^> als de maker v/h account niet online is, kun je de nick gewoon gebruiken ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat vind ik stom.
<lord4163> welkom terug :D
<StefandeVries> Eigenlijk
<timo^> als hij wel aanwezig is, wordt je keurig to guest<grootgetal> genoemd
<StefandeVries> Hallo Hans. :)
<timo^> dag Hans
<Hans> Ik snap er echt niks van en ik ben ook afgestudeert ICTér
<timo^> Wat snap je niet :)
<lord4163> @Hans icoontjes op je desktop is zo 2003 :D
<Hans> ja maar dat vind ik makkelijker
<timo^> dat mag :)
<Hans> maar het lukt me niet
<Hans> ik wil gewoon de standaart icoontjes hebben zoals mijn documenten deze computer enzo
<lord4163> Ik mis het ook in Ubuntu 11.10
<lord4163> Maar je moet gnome-tweak-tool installeren dan
<lord4163> via ubuntu software centrum
<Hans> Oke zal het ff installeren
<Hans> Internet is ook stuk sneller als in windows
<commandoline> StefandeVries: je kan nickname protection aanzetten in NickServ, dan wordt de nick ook Guest(nummer_hier) na 30 seconden als je niet identified
<warddr> In windows moet je het niet proberen om je desktop vol icoontjes te zetten, dan duurt het opstarten eens zo lang
<Hans> Zou ik ook die Authenticatie kunnen uitschakelen bij het installeren?
<StefandeVries> welke authenticatie?
<Hans> ik zet hem altijd in slaapstand
<Hans> dat hij om een wachtwoord vraagt tijden installeren/verwijderen van iets
<StefandeVries> Dat moet juist.
<StefandeVries> Dat is wat Linux zo veilig maakt.
<lord4163> Volgens mij is dat juist beveiliging
<Hans> ja maar kan dat uitgeschakeld worden?
<StefandeVries> Dat kan.
<StefandeVries> maar geloof me.
<Hans> Waar?:)
<StefandeVries> Dat moet je *niet* willen.
<StefandeVries> En *niet* doen.
<Hans> omdat?
 * warddr heeft juist het omgekeerde gevraagd in de ubuntu brainstorm:  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29045/
<lord4163> Nee want je moet administrator zijn om dingen te installeren
<StefandeVries> Je werkt dan de veiligheid van je account en je gehele systeem naar de maan.
<timo^> En je zit met hetzelfde probleem als Windows: Virussen
<Hans> Oke, dus virussen kunnen dan niet sneaky ge-installeerd worden ?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<Hans> Handig:)
<lord4163> Ben ff eten
<StefandeVries> En de reden waarom je er niet mee zou moeten prutsen ;)
<Hans> eetsmakelijk
<Hans> idd
<Hans> wat een handige tweak tool THANKS!!
<timo^> Hans: wees er alsjeblieft voorzichtig mee !
<lordzett> lo
<StefandeVries> Hai lordzett
<timo^> StefandeVries: met /ns set enforce on krijg je die protection :)
<timo^> hoi lordzett
<StefandeVries> Heb ik al gedaan net.
<Hans> Oke
<lordzett> wat was de off topic kanaal naam ook al wee?
<timo^> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic lordzett
<lordzett> hmmm
<timo^> ik heb het ook net aangezet :P
<lord4163> @Hans gelukt?
<lord4163> afk
<Twisted-Logic> Beste mensen ik krijg gelijk al probelemen met opstarten van de ubuntu cd ik heb een foto gemaakt : http://imgur.com/rnh2J ... voor de rest heb ik een acer aspire 9813wkmi laptop... ik heb ooit de batterij van de moederbord afgehaalt om de bios te resetten en sinds toen heb ik dit probleem en problemen met de concurent met opstarten via f8 (waardoor je veilige modus in kan komen) maar deze beeld is zwart en moet raden waar al
<Oer> heeft u de batterij wel juist teruggeplaatst ?
<Twisted-Logic> ja de batterij is gesoldeerd aan een stekker en de stekker zit er goed in heb meedere malen gekeken, en alles functioneerd nog prima behalve bij opstarten
<Innocuous77> en dit is met live cd?
<Oer> ga eens in de bios, en reset deze via het menu ?
<Oer> de cd op een andere pc geprobeerd ?
<Twisted-Logic> bios ook al handmatig wat gewijzigd en bios naar fabrieksinstellingen gereset en de cd gewoon gedownload van ubuntu, cd al getest op andere pc zonder problemen
<Twisted-Logic> heb ook eens geprobeert via de concurrent
<Oer> die F8, is dat een recovery mode ?
<Oer> dat is geen veilige mode van ubuntu
<Oer> die F8, is dat een recovery mode ?
<Twisted-Logic2> nee van de concurrent als je de laptop/pc opstart met f8 drukken dan krijg je dat menu voor veilige modus, veilige modus met netwerkmogelijkheden en normaal opstarten en staan nog wel meer in maar die laat zich ook niet zien heb alleen zwart beeld
<Oer> ik denk dat je een hardwareprobleem hebt, en ik weet niet of dit softwarematig te fixen is ..
<Twisted-Logic2> ik ben nu wubi.exe aan het openen ik zal nog eens via de concurrent installerenn
<Twisted-Logic2> ja maar wat voor hardware kan kapot zijn ???
<Oer> ik lees dat je er al een paar maanden mee zit > http://forum.computeridee.nl/archive/index.php/t-70807.html
<Oer> als hij nog nieuw is, ga ermee terug naar de winkel ?
<Twisted-Logic2> nee hij is bijna 5 jaar oud
<Twisted-Logic2> en idd zit er al een poos mee heb het nu ook gepost op de forum van ubuntu
<Innocuous77> geen idee eigenlijk, misschien dat een alternate install zou kunnen proberen.
<Oer> de boot van livecd geeft dit.
<Innocuous77> nja soms werkt de live cd niet en kan je er omheen werken via de alternate install
<the^user> goede avond , ik wil mijn ubuntu desktop een vast ip adres gegeven, maar nu moet ik de gateway invcullen van de provider ik heb zitten zoeken op i net. ik krijg alleenm de gegevens te pakken van euphony.be . weet iemand of ik die gateway via mijn ubuntu desktop kan zien ik heb wel ifcopnfig gedaan en dan krijgje een lijstje te zien
<Oer> the^user, de gateway is het adres van uw router
<StefandeVries> the^user, is je pc verbonden met een modem-routercombinatie?
<the^user> maar weet niet of het velkd lo het juiste is om gatewy in te viullen
<StefandeVries> Als ja, dan is de gateway je router
<the^user> oke\
<StefandeVries> Je router heeft meestal 192.168.1.1 als ip, maar dit verschilt wellicht. Even nakijken :)
<the^user> ik heb er een router tussen zitten als bridge
<the^user> maak dat dan niets uit ?
<StefandeVries> Dat kan ik zo niet zeggen, proberen werkt het beste.
<StefandeVries> Als het niet werkt, teruveranderen en iets anders proberen.
<Oer> router aan router ?
<the^user> ik heb mijn timecapzul router als bridge ingesteld
<the^user> omdat het anders niet zou werken
<the^user> wilde eigenlijk de router van euphony uitzetten maar dan doet mijn voip het niet meer
<Innocuous77> Oh en Twisted-Logic2: probeer ook eens de meest recente ubuntu install cd. Ik zie op je foto kernel 2.6.38-generic en dat is als ik het me goed herrinner niet de versie die in Oneiric zit.
<Oer> soms kan je een mac adres vanuit de router een vast ip geven
<Oer> ik ken timecapsule niet goed genoeg daarvoor.
<the^user> oer volgens mij heb ik deze optie gezien in de modem\
<the^user> even kijken
<the^user> heb de dns servers in de router gevonden :)
<the^user> ik ga het even uitproberen
<the^user> anders kjom ik denk ik niet meer terug :)
<StefandeVries> Succes :)
<idefix> wat kan je met EML-bestanden doen?
<the^user> ik kan maar 1 dnsserver opgegeven in ubuntu
<the^user> en er staan er 3
<Oer> dns,dns
<StefandeVries> idefix, http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/eml
<the^user> weeten jullie of dat uit maak ?
<the^user> gewoon een ,
<the^user> er achter
<Oer> jups 8.8.4.4,8.8.8.8
<Oer> soms kan je gewoon de gateway opgeven, dan doet de router de dns
<the^user> oke
<the^user> ik heb nog steeds conection dus ut werkt ff ifconfig doen mom
<Oer> ehm
<the^user> ehm ?
<Oer> nee, je hebt veranderd zonder netwerk te herstarten.
<Oer> dus je loopt nog op de oude config
<the^user> oww
<the^user> oww]\
<the^user> dsan ff reboot
<Oer> gewoon in manager even netwerk disable en weer enable
<Oer> ow
<Oer> windows-kwaal
<StefandeVries> Nogal :D
<Oer> met een SSD is hij over 2 sec terug ...
<StefandeVries> 1
<StefandeVries> 2
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<Oer> nope
<the^user> tada
<Oer> werkt blijkbaar
<the^user> heb ik iedergeval een vast ip
<Oer> mooi, nu VOIPen
<the^user> voor streaming
<the^user> ff biertje pakken
<the^user> want dat heb ik verdiend :)
<misnix> Twisted-Logic2, heb je dingen als noapci geprobeerd bij het booten? (onder F6 bij het installatie menu)
<Oer> zover komt hij niet, misnix
<the^user> potver is alweer  21:15
<the^user> bijna maandag bah
<the^user> wanneer komt de regering met 2 dagen werken 5 dagen vrij
<misnix> hij is daar toch al een stuk geboot? ik zie firewire voorbij komen, lijkt mij voor bij het bootscreen
<Twisted-Logic2> jongens bedankt ik had een reactie bij jullie op de forum gekregen andere versie ubuntu downloaden ben hem nu aan het installeren wat kan het leven mooi zijn bedankt ubuntu en speciaal oer en misnix voor julie tijd
<Oer> cool
<Twisted-Logic2> oer voor de duidelijkheid de nvidia kaart crashte bij opstarten met versie 11.10 is dit verholpen
<misnix> mooi
<idefix> zo nog twee wins
<idefix> en dan ben ik peon af en footman!!
<idefix> ik heb het koud
<idefix> brr
<warddr> Weet iemand een goed programma om even rap de laatste 10 seconden van een filmke te knippen?
<Oer> ffmpeg ?
<Oer> http://www.joeldare.com/wiki/video:cut_video_with_ffmpeg
<the^user> vsftpd heb ik geinstaleerd maar ik zie geen icoontje in toepassingen , weet iemand daar een oplossing voor
<the^user> als ik vsftpd in terminal doet gebeurd er ook niets
<warddr> Oer, ik had al een oplossing in offtopic, daar is wat meer volk actief, maar toch bedankt!
<Oer> die progjes maken volgens mij ook gebruik van ffmpeg :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-31
<linse> Goeie morgen
<linse> iemand hier?
<linse> ik krijg de waarschuwing dat ik 12.04 ,27 dagen geleden,voor de laatste keer, heb geupgrade.
<linse> Tot mijn verbazing wil ubuntu niet meer upgraden.
<linse> Zover ik na kan gaan ,staan de resources op default
<linse> iemand een idee?
<trijntje> watvoor foutmelding zie je?
<linse> update fout
<linse> Ik kan niet updaten via de manager
<trijntje> en via de terminal?
<linse> ook niet via apt-get
<trijntje> sudo apt-get upgrade
<linse> upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<linse> Maar wel een rode driehoek ,in de rechterboven hoek
<trijntje> hm raar, misschien is dat nog van een andere upgrade?
<linse> Weet ik niet
<linse> maar dan zal de tijd leren
<leon_> kan in ubuntu 11,04 geen usb en windows partitie aankoppelen
<leon_> schijnt een Invoer/uitvoer fout te wezen
<leon_> wie kan mij helpen
<leon_> hallo, iemand die helpen kan ?
<leon_> Ik laat het venster wel even openstaan
<burn> leon_: typ even dmesg in terminal
<burn> daar kan je de fouten bekijken
<leon_> heb het in terminal getypt
<leon_> er komt een waslijst aan
<leon_> [   18.359615] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm) [   18.359617] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2432 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule: [   18.359619] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm) [   18.359621] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2437 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule: [   18.359624] cfg80211: 240200
<leon_> djkt
<leon_> dit zegt mij niets
<leon_> zijn dat allemaal fouten?
<leon_> probeer je morgen wel te bereiken, er komt nu visite, sry
<Guest28835> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-01
<Guest23768> goede morgen
<NReijmersdal> morgen
<Guest23768> ik hebt vraag over ubuntu 12.10
<NReijmersdal> en die is?
<Guest23768> het beeld gaat zwart en ik hebt alles nooit staan hoe  kan ik verhelpen ubuntu 12.10 en 12.04 hebt ik geen last van
<NReijmersdal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/216783/ubuntu-12-10-turn-screen-off-when-inactive-for-never-still-turns-off
<NReijmersdal> Blijkbaar helpt: "sudo xset s off"
<Jasper_> is er iemand die me hier zou kunnen helpen met het installeren van een wireless internetverbinding via D-link DWA-140?
<NReijmersdal> Het werkt niet out of the box? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWA-140
<NReijmersdal> Volgens die link zou het moeten werken, alleen is de connectie onstabiel dankzij low retries rate.
<Jasper_> thnx, ik ga even kijken
<NReijmersdal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857064&page=3 <- Misschien heb je een andere revisie van de DWA-140. Hier zijn andere die problemen hebben met die kaart. Geloof dat ze het opgelost hebben door zelf de rt5372 driver te compilen zoals uitgelegd op de laaste twee pagina's van deze thread
<Jasper_> het ziet er inderdaad uit dat ik een driver nodig heb
<Jasper_> mn computer herkent m nu niet
<NReijmersdal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<NReijmersdal> Als je daar kijkt zie je 3 DWA-140 revisies
<NReijmersdal> Blijkbaar hebben ze allemaal issue's, ik zou de kaart upgraden naar iets wat wel supported is. Behalve als die in een laptop zit, dan zou ik nog ff door gaan met proberen :)
<Jasper_> ja, ik zie t
<Jasper_> ik zie allee niet zo snel wat wel goed supported is
<Jasper_> DWL-122 lijkt de enige die overal positief scoort
<NReijmersdal> Er zijn ook nog andere merken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<NReijmersdal> Denk dat D-Link niet zo open is
<Jasper_> hmm, ok
<Jasper_> op die lijst zie ik dan alleen weer niet wat wel goed werkt :S
<NReijmersdal> Mee eens, het is niet echt straight forward
<NReijmersdal> https://www.thinkpenguin.com/catalog/wireless-networking-gnulinux misschien is dit iets
<NReijmersdal> Maar wat ik vorige keer gedaan is bij mijn favoriete hardware leverancier de wifi kaarten noteren
<NReijmersdal> Daarna opzoeken in de supported lijsten bij de verschillende merken
<NReijmersdal> en er dan eentje kiezen
<Jasper_> ben benieuwd hoeveel ze daar kaas gegeten hebben van linux
<NReijmersdal> die goed supported is
<Jasper_> maar is denk ik ook de beste aanpak
<NReijmersdal> niet, je zal het zelf moeten doen
<Jasper_> thnx, ik ga d'rmee aan de slag
<NReijmersdal> 5
<NReijmersdal> hmm hij is al weg, nog wat gevonden op en Duitse linux shop: http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/Hardware/Zubehoer-Co/WLAN-USB-Stick-150-Mbps-80211b/g/n.geek
<ichat> hallo allemaal
<NReijmersdal> hoi ichat
<ichat> NReijmersdal:  - waarom een ralink chipset   en niet bijv gewoon een realtec ???
<NReijmersdal> Tja, geen idee. Dit is van een linux shop, die zullen het wel weten niet, vast te maken met de prijs
<ichat> enige voordeel dat ik me van ralink kan herinneren is dat ze in het verleden hele goede  gpl´ed wifi drivers hadden voor hun   RT25xx  chips
<ichat> maar dat is al eeuwen geleden en ik weet nie of dat nog steeds geldt
<greg___> hallo ben terug
<greg___> ik heb nu ubuntu dual boot gedaan
<greg___> zo kan ek op mijn gemak ubuntu leren kennen
<CoolePascal> yo
<dberkouwer> wie kan mij helpen met een probleem met ubuntu server bij het pingen naar buiten? unkown host
<dberkouwer> een probleem daarnaast is dat ik mysql wil installeren en dat zonder internetverbinding wat lastiger is.
<dberkouwer> wat wel werkt is verbinding van buitenaf naar de server. probeer mijn ip als website : 83.81.153.187
<smile4ever> hmm, vreemd
<JanC> dberkouwer: wat staat er in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ichat> dberkouwer:  - ping 8.8.8.8  :P
<dberkouwer> daar staat nu mijn adres van mijn gateway (ubee modem van ziggo) 192.168.178.1
<JanC> staat die server in je LAN?
<dberkouwer> 8.8.8.8 pingen werkt
<ichat> dberkouwer:  - in dat geval weet je dat je een pribleem hebt met dns
<friendly> hallo
<dberkouwer> je bedoelt gewoon rechtstreeks aangesloten op het modem met een utp kabel
<friendly> hey cugel
<dberkouwer> (ben beginner)
<friendly> ik heb uw advies aangenomen
<friendly> dnkuwel
<JanC> dberkouwer: ik bedoel staat die server bij je thuis in het netwerk of ergens in een datacenter of zo?
<dberkouwer> thuis
<JanC> okay, en is die gateway van je geconfigureerd om als DNS server/relay te werken?  (vb. gebruik je die ook in je andere PCs thuis als DNS?)
<dberkouwer> dns staat uitgeschakelt in het modem dus nee
<JanC> in resolv.conf moeten bruikbare DNS-servers staan
<dberkouwer> dus bijvoorbeeld een dns server van ziggo? of er zelf 1 aanmaken
<JanC> heeft je server een vast ingesteld IP-adres of gebruik je DHCP?
<dberkouwer> static ip
<ichat> voila -   dan moet je dus ook  static een dns server toeweizen
<JanC> dberkouwer: het simpelste is om die van ziggo te gebruiken, denk ik, of anders de publieke DNS-servers van Google of dergelijke
<ichat> naast je gateway
<dberkouwer> dat is dus in mijn file van /etc/network/interfaces?
<JanC> ik denk niet dat dat in interfaces kan, maar je kan gewoon /etc/resolv.conf aanpassen
<dberkouwer> naar 8.8.8.8
<JanC> dat is één v/d google servers, dacht ik
<dberkouwer> dat klopt:d, en dat werkt nu ook :D dat is echt super, maar heb nog een andere vraag
<dberkouwer> als ik mijn mysql server wil apt-get(ten) dan geeft de server een foutmelding: E: unable to locate package mysql
<dberkouwer> ik kan dus niet mijn mysql server installeren. zodat mijn wordpress website gaat werken.
<dberkouwer> http://83.81.153.187/
<friendly> ik ben sinds 30  minutjes de nieuwste ubuntu gebruiker van mijn straat. :-) maar ik heb een simpele vraag.ik wil op een site inloggen met mijn email en nu blijkt dat ik geen apestaartje kan maken (ctrl+alt+2),hulplijntje alstublieft?
<JanC> het is mysql-server
<dberkouwer> die staat er al op, dat is dus al eerder gelukt
<dberkouwer> ik krijg namelijk in mijn phpadmin een foutmelding
<dberkouwer> daar kan u in via: http://83.81.153.187/phpmyadmin/ maar mijn gebruiker en wachtwoord geef ik liever door via de mail ofzo:p
<friendly> opgelost...
<StefandeVries> friendly: Shift + 2?
<dberkouwer> http://83.81.153.187/probleem
<dberkouwer> zo kan het ook:D
<dberkouwer> aangezien we toch een webserver hebben
<CoolePascal> gruwel
<friendly> <stefandeVries> Alt Gr 2
<friendly> hoe prive ik?
<StefandeVries> Niet.
<friendly> ok
<StefandeVries> Althans, ik heb het er niet zo op als mensen ongevraagd en onnodig m'n pm in duiken.
<friendly> idd
<friendly> ma wat betekent rode nick dan?
<StefandeVries> Dat ik je nickname noem, friendly.
<friendly> ben echt een noob,mijn excuses
<StefandeVries> Geen probleem. :)
<JanC> dberkouwer: heb je ook op die "hier" geklikt?
<friendly> ik kan mijn keyboard instellen zoals op windows ?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<dberkouwer> ja, dan krijg ik allemaal meldingen van "niet goed"zal even een afbeelding posten
<friendly> ok
<friendly> thx
<StefandeVries> In de toetsenbordinstellingen kiezen voor de lay-out American English met dode toetsen.
<JanC> dberkouwer: is dat phpadmin & wordpress uit de repositories overigens?
<friendly> volgende horde....
<friendly> brb and post about it
<dberkouwer> http://83.81.153.187/probleem2
<dberkouwer> uit de repositories bedoel je waar wordpress zijn informatie opslaat?
<dberkouwer> want heb wordpress nog niet geinstalleerd
<dberkouwer> torrent flux wel zoals je ziet
<JanC> ik zie anders wel een foutmelding van Wordpress op je server   ☺
<dberkouwer> het enigste wat ik gedaan heb is geprobeerd wordpress te installeren maar dat werkt niet omdat hij niet wilde verbinden
<JanC> het lijkt er op dat er ergens iets niet correct is in je phpadmin configuratie of in je mysql-configuratie
<dberkouwer> http://83.81.153.187/
<dberkouwer> dat is het begin van het installeren van wordpress
<JanC> dat is het begin van het configureren van wordpress, geïnstalleerd is het al  ☺
<dberkouwer> oke dan weer wat geleerd:d
<dberkouwer> maar de foutmeldingen op mijn phpadmin dan?
<JanC> heb je mysql correct geconfigureerd tijdens de installatie (root wachtwoord en zo)?
<JanC> dberkouwer: gebruik je de ubuntu server guide om dat te installeren trouwens?
<friendly> <StefandeVries>ik heb mijn mp3 tjes overgezet,(gebruikte win media player)maar die kraken nogal op de rythmebox.dit heeft te maken met niet-compatible met win???
<dberkouwer> volgens mij wel: ben er dus niet zeker van, heb wel de wachtwoorden opgeschreven
<dberkouwer> dus zou goed moeten zijn
<dberkouwer> Bij database host: staat "localhost" ingevoerd en krijg daarna de melding dat Error establishing a database connection
<friendly> <StefaandeVries> zal ik opnieuw d-loaden van i-tunes proberen?
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/ --> heb je die handleiding gevolgd?
<dberkouwer> nee, ik heb het gedaan via youtube filmpjes van technoblogical, dat werkte tot nu toe:p
<dberkouwer> maar die handleiding ga ik wel doorwerken
<dberkouwer> maar zou je nu een idee hebben waar de foutmelding van phpmyadmin vandaan komt?
<JanC> niet zo meteen, behalve dat het iets met die configuratie-items die ze tonen te maken heeft
<dberkouwer> tijdens de installatie van phpmyadmin kreeg ik ook een foutmelding uit mijn hoofd error 2002
<dberkouwer> ik uiteraard opnieuw geprobeerd (kreeg een keuze menu) maar hij wilde niet verder gaan met de installatie tenzei ik op negeren klikte
<JanC> ah, probeer eens "sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin" ?
<JanC> hm
<dberkouwer> oke
<dberkouwer> reinstaleren van database
<dberkouwer> doen?
<JanC> dat zou dat keuzemenu opnieuw moeten tonen
<dberkouwer> dan moet ik eerst even door deze opties heengaan
<dberkouwer> 1 moment
<dberkouwer> dit is een vraag die ik nog niet gehad heb: connectie methode van mysql database of phpmyadmin
<dberkouwer> unix socket of tcp/ip
<dberkouwer> http://83.81.153.187/probleem3
<JanC> als je database op localhost draait zal unix socket wel werken normaal
<dberkouwer> ga ik doen
<JanC> kies maar voor nieuwe database
<dberkouwer> oke
<dberkouwer> krijg geen foutmelding, ik ga wordpress opnieuw proberen te installeren
<dberkouwer> phpmyadmin heeft ook een foutmelding minder
<dberkouwer> http://83.81.153.187/probleem4
<JanC> als het via socket niet werkt kan je ook voor tcp-ip kiezen
<dberkouwer> ben er bijna
<JanC> al ziet het er wel uit alsof het juist werkte
<dberkouwer> hij connect:D
<dberkouwer> maar hij kan de database niet selecteren
<dberkouwer> denk dat er iets mis is gegaan bij het aanmaken van de database
<JanC> je zal normaal een user moeten aanmaken voor wordpress (of voor jezelf eventueel)
<JanC> veiligste is één user per toepassing
<dberkouwer> heb ik gedaan, er was een probleem met de rechten
<dberkouwer> dat is nu opgelsot
<dberkouwer> opgelost
<dberkouwer> Hij kan alleen de configuratie file niet schrijven
<dberkouwer> http://83.81.153.187/probleem
<dberkouwer> rechten staan goed want ik kon ook mijn wordpress bestanden in die map kopieren (via samba)
<CoolePascal> brrr (agn)
<dberkouwer> Bedankt voor de mensen die mij geholpen hebben!!!! Hij WERKT!!! http://83.81.153.187/
<friendly> hallo
<friendly> iedereen
<CoolePascal> hoi
<friendly> hey
<friendly> mag ik eens een domme vraag stellen?
<friendly> hoe moet ik mijn email instellen als ik mijn oude emailadres wil gebruiken
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-02
<capthchaman> goeiendag iedereen
<CoolePascal> hoi kapitein
<CoolePascal> ohh
<CoolePascal> nu zie ik pas
<capthchaman> ik heb dual boot gedaan en ik ondervind audio problemen
<CoolePascal> captcha   man man man
<capthchaman> hey pascal
<CoolePascal> vertel eens wat voor audio probleem heb je
<CoolePascal> heeft trouwens niets met dual boot te maken
<CoolePascal> kan ik je zo al zeggen
<capthchaman> kan iemand me in de goeie richting duwen,mijn excuses ik ben een nieuwe gebruiker sinds gisteren
<CoolePascal> ooit waren we allemaal beginner he
<CoolePascal> behalve ik dan natuurlijk... ik ben oud en wijs begonnen
<capthchaman> idd,dankuwel
<capthchaman> kraken
<capthchaman> dat is het probleem
<capthchaman> alles werkt wel,ma zeer slecht
<CoolePascal> hmmmm
<capthchaman> ik denk aan de driver van mijn geluidskaaart
<CoolePascal> dat is vreemd zou ik haast moeten horen
<CoolePascal> nietr gewoon te luid voor de speakers ?
<CoolePascal> al eens gekeken naar de audio mixer ?
<capthchaman> en als ik naar mijn instellingen kijk terwijl mp3 afspeel op rythmbox,is da windowke zwaar aant glitchen enzo
<capthchaman> en flikkeren
<CoolePascal> ahhh happeren dus
<capthchaman> ma ik hoor wel muziek
<CoolePascal> open eens een console
<CoolePascal> en dan draai je eens      top
<capthchaman> rythmbox openen
<capthchaman> ?
<capthchaman> welke concole
<capthchaman> ohh srr ben zo noob
<CoolePascal> nou en   mischien weet jij wel heel veel van verzekeren of kun je lekker koken
<CoolePascal> ehm
<capthchaman> i am not worthy
<CoolePascal> assesoires  ->   terminal  of zo
<CoolePascal> doe niet gek man
<CoolePascal> die mooie zwarte schermpjes daar mee kan ik iets oplossen
<capthchaman> ik niet,en daar ligt het juist.je bedoelt waarschijnlijk cmd op win.
<capthchaman> hoe doe ik accesoires?
<CoolePascal> zit daar niet terminal of console of zo  ?
<capthchaman> ik vind het niet,ik zal mezelf eerst nog wat moeten kennismaken met dit OS,maar ik dank u in ieder geval voor de poging.
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> wat ik denk
<CoolePascal> is dat je een te hoge load hebt op je cpu
<CoolePascal> dat wilde ik checken
<capthchaman> ok
<CoolePascal> dan pas kun je dat oplossen
<CoolePascal> kan iets heel onozels zijn he
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> speel er eerst maar eens wat mee
<capthchaman> ik denk dat ik u begrijp,ma ik ken enkele die toffe OS.kga geen namen noemen,je weet wel .en ik kan geen code schrijven ofzo.ik ben autodidact
<capthchaman> zijn er kanalen voor noobs zoals ik
<CoolePascal> ik ben ook autodidact.. dat geld voor de meeste specialsten die wat kunnen
<CoolePascal> dit is een prima kanaal    eventueel ook eens kijken op ubuntu-nl-offtopic of wellicht op het nedlinux.nl forum     jij bent Belg neem ik aan ?
<capthchaman> ok danku da beschouw ik als een compliment,ik vind van mezelf dat ik rap bij de les ben voor mijn leeftijd.maar dit is een stapje of 3 omhoog , vriend
<capthchaman> jep
<CoolePascal> hoe oud ben je ?
<capthchaman> grootvader
<capthchaman> ik zeg het liever niet
<CoolePascal> ???
<CoolePascal> snapo ik niet
<CoolePascal> er komen hier lui in alle leeftijden hoor
<capthchaman> ik ben zo oud als de gemiddelde grootvader
<capthchaman> dat weet ik
<CoolePascal> nou ok  das dan toch prima
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> advies speel gewoon eens even met het systeem
<capthchaman> tuurlijk,kennis is macht zeggen wij hier
<CoolePascal> en kijk ook eens of je iets over unix kan leren
<CoolePascal> dat is erg handig bij linux
<capthchaman> goed advies,dankjewel
<CoolePascal> ik ben ook al heel oud hoor
<CoolePascal> van de meeste ubuntuers had ik de papa kunnen zijn
<CoolePascal> ware het niet
<CoolePascal> dat mijn schoonouders geen kinderen konden krijgen
<capthchaman> ok
<capthchaman> ma ik ben van den buiten,mijn ouders waren boeren
<Jeeves_> Is dit #ubuntu-ouwe-lullen? :)
<CoolePascal> Jeeves terug in je mand anders krijg je geen brokken meer
<Jeeves_> CoolePascal: Zeg, gaat het eigenlijk om leeftijd irl of leeftijd in #ubuntu-nl? :)
<CoolePascal> jeeves goed punt   ik heb het over mijn eigen leeftijd versus de gemiddelde ubuntu-nl bezoeker
<capthchaman> pascal ik heb nog een vraagje
<CoolePascal> op offtopic is het helemaal een drama
<CoolePascal> laat maar horen capthchaman
<CoolePascal> dune bijna afgelopen   dan boodschapjes doen
<CoolePascal> o.a. shampoo
<CoolePascal> zodat ik mooi blijf
<CoolePascal> capthchaman ???
<CoolePascal> ..--..
<capthchaman> srr,tel
<capthchaman> ik had een mooi achtergrondje in gesteld,en als ik reboot is het verdwenen en terug op het origineel scherm
<CoolePascal> hey,.... dat is odd... dat zou idd moeten blijven
<CoolePascal> heb je gewoon met de rechter muisknop op de desktop geklikt ?
<CoolePascal> waar staat dat plaatje ?
<capthchaman> mag ik trouwens even zeggen dat ik met plezier die miezerige 16 gedoneert heb met paypal
<CoolePascal> dat is koel
<capthchaman> maar ik heb rare voor met  ubuntu
<Jeeves_> capthchaman: Had je dat plaatje gedownload?
<capthchaman> zijn dit bugs?
<CoolePascal> geen bugs
<CoolePascal> maar jeeves stelt de juiste vraag
<capthchaman> nee overgezet van mijn oude bestanden
<capthchaman> at jeeves
<CoolePascal> nu ik (en waarschijnlijk jeeves ook) denk dat het plaatje ten tijden van boot niet beschikbaar is
<CoolePascal> zet ehm gewoon es in je home partitie
<CoolePascal> en stel ehm dan nog eens van daar uit in
<capthchaman> ah,ik heb zelf geen partities ingesteld
<capthchaman> ik heb optie dualboot gekozen
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> doe maar es as ik zeg.. kopieer dat plaatje naar je home dir
<CoolePascal> en stel ehm dan van daar uit in
<capthchaman> ok,done
<CoolePascal> nu probeer dan nog maar eens
<CoolePascal> reboot en zo
<CoolePascal> kan dat ?
<capthchaman> maar ik denk dat ik het zo ook de eerste keer gedaan heb,als ik me niet vegis,want ik kreeg eerst geen toegang tot mijn oude pic files....hmmm
<capthchaman> ik heb dit proces al enkele keren gedaan,mijn neefje zij ook dat ik niets verkeerd deed op het eerste zicht
<capthchaman> ma mijn neefje is niet de allerdiepste bron van de familie
<capthchaman> dit terzijde
<capthchaman> kan ik in belgie face to face hulp zoeken?want ik ben meer van het plaatjes lezen type,dan van een hele dikke turf.
<dberkouwer> beste mensen, wie weet er hoe ik de map /var/ww bereikbaar maak via ftp
<dberkouwer> had al iets gevonden om de home directory van een gebruiker te wijzigen maar dat werkte helaas niet
<capthchaman> hallo,iedereen.is dit het hulp kanaal voor ubuntu ?
<Jeeves_> capthchaman: Je was hier net ook
<capthchaman> sorry,ik zit met een kut probleem.and good help is hard too find
<StefandeVries> Dan kan je beter naar een dokter.
<StefandeVries> Daar zijn zalfjes voor.
<capthchaman> jaja lach maar
<Jeeves_> capthchaman: Wat is je probleem dan?
<capthchaman> audio
<Jeeves_> oh!
<capthchaman> de rythmbox werkt
<Jeeves_> ok
<capthchaman> ik heb een desktop specialist nodig denk ik
<capthchaman> of een pintje
<Jeeves_> Misschien moet je niet denken, maar gewoon vertellen wat het probleem is
<Jeeves_> En dan kan er vanzelf iemand op irc denken 'hey, daar weet ik de oplossing voor!'
<capthchaman> ik heb 12.10 ge-dualboot,ik wil audio spelen.maar de kwaliteit is zeer slecht,op youtube gaat het nog,ma da draait nie op adobe denk ik.anyway,
<capthchaman> adobe flash
<capthchaman> vraag me iets
<capthchaman> als ik win boot,werkt alles
<capthchaman> ma bij ubuntu,heb ik gekraak in de audio
<capthchaman> ik heb al wat gegoogled zonder succes
<capthchaman> ik probeer vanalles
<capthchaman> helaas terminal is out off my league
<capthchaman> for now...
<capthchaman> ik heb sudo gedaan
<capthchaman> om mijn kaart te zien
<capthchaman> toch bedankt om te luistern
<Guest69806> zou iemand mijn kunnen helpen, ben een beginneling en krijg wifi niet werkend in ubuntu. Heb een dualboot op mijn laptop gezet.
<Guest69806> ik heb een broadcom wifi module.
<capthchaman> goedenavond iedereen
<capthchaman> ik had vandaag win7 nog eens gebruikt,en toen ik ubuntu reboote,was mijn achtergrondscherm terug verdwenen...
<capthchaman> opnieuw
<capthchaman> dual boot niet goot
<noname> wois
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-03
<capthchaman> hallo iedereen
<geertm> hallo vraagje.. ik maak mij zorgen over oververhitting van cpu als ik ubuntu op een laptop gooi
<ertai_NL> iemand hier ervaring met lubuntu 12.10
<ertai_NL> ?
<Timvde> Ik heb net Ubuntu geïnstalleerd naast Windows 8, en zit nog met twee problemen:
<Timvde> - Scrollen werkt niet op mijn touchpad (point and click wel)
<Timvde> - GRUB herkent Windows 8 niet, dus basically kan ik er niet meer in booten :P (Wat natuurlijk niet zó'n grote ramp is ;) )
<erkan^> effe zoken
<erkan^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/210914/grub-does-not-show-a-windows-8-option-after-dual-boot ?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-04
<Timvde> Eh, ja, dat heb ik ook gevonden, maar ik snapte 't niet echt :$
<erkan^> mss --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1847476
<erkan^> Windows 8 block dualboot Ubuntu
<Timvde> Oh, nee, na Secure Boot uit te zetten, ging het installeren goed hoor :)
<Timvde> 't Is waarschijnlijk wel die eerste link, maar ik moet me er eerst eens in verdiepen... (Ik weet graag toch wel een beetje wat ik aan het uitvoeren ben)
<erkan^> ok
<Timvde> Ik zit meer met 't scrollen, da's echt irritant :/
<erkan^> welke versie van Ubuntu gebruik je?
<Timvde> 12.10
<Timvde> Mijn touchpad is van Alps, meer info kan ik je niet geven, aangezien Linux 'm herkent als een PS/2 mouse
<erkan^> http://www.myapitips.com/2011/10/14/touchpad-stopped-working-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10/
<erkan^> ieps
<erkan^> oeps
<erkan^> denk dat ligt niet aan scrolls ofzo
<erkan^> ik ga n slapen. succes verder, Timvde
<erkan^> *nu
<leo_> allemaal nog de allerbeste wensen voor 2013
<timmie> wil mijn opstart veranderen wil dat hij eerst opstart met windows 7 wie weet hoe
<NReijmersdal> timmie: je wilt dat de bootloader default Windows start?
<NReijmersdal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<timmie> ja dat wil ik graag
<timmie> bedankt
<NReijmersdal> succes :)
<capthchaman> hello iedereen
<Mike> hello
<Guest20649> someone here ?
<Guest20649> is er iemand >
<Guest20649> i have a question, about how i can install my videocard driver. i am newbie with linux
<M1k3_> hallo
<M1k3_> ?
<M1k3_> hallo ?
<Pixiio> Hallo
<Ceees2> Hallo
<StefandeVries> Hallo Pixiio en Ceees2
<Pixiio> Ik kan mijn files niet wijzigen enzovoort. Ik heb niet genoeg permissie, enig idee hoe ik dit moet aanpassen?
<Pixiio> Hallo StefandeVries.
<Pixiio> Nouja, sommige files.
<Pixiio> Als ik rechterclick > propeties > ''You are not the owner of these files so you cannot change them''
<Pixiio> Niemand?
<ertai_NL> je kan alleen van je eigen homedir bestanden aanpassen
<ertai_NL> andere files kunnen alleen met sudo
<ferd> ik probeer ubuntu te installeren, naast win8 op een nieuwe laptop, maar het lukt me niet om het aan het werk te krijgen
<koan> kun je wat specifieker zijn?
<ferd> ik ben niet bekend met ubuntu, kan iemand me op weg helpen ?
<ferd> ik krijg het niet geinstalleerd, op de fora zie ik dat dat te maken kan hebben met secure boot
<koan> heeft je nieuwe laptop een "Windows 8" logo?
<ferd> als ik de win installer ebruik krijg ik wel de dual boot optie, maar de ubuntu is een link die niet werkt
<ferd> ja
<koan> ka dan heb je een pc met secure boot
<ferd> ja het is een nieuwe samsung series 5
<koan> ik heb daar nog geen ervaring mee
<ferd> fijn elaptop, maar met win8 wel wat problemen, dus ik dacht ik ga eens ubuntu proberen
<koan> je kunt natuurlijk secure boot uitschakelen, maar dat is misschien niet wat je wil
<ferd> hmm ik ga er even verder mee aan de slag
<ferd> bedankt anyway
<koan> het kan blijkbaar wel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219027/how-do-i-dual-boot-windows-8-uefi-and-ubuntu-12-10
<ferd> ok daar ga ik even naar kijken
<ferd> thanks
<koan> heb je dit al gelezen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<koan> ziet er mij heel nuttige informatie uit
<ichat> @koan  - sercure boot zul je wel uit moeten zetten,   gezien er nog geen stabiele  versies van grub of andere  bootloaders zijn MET een geldige key
<ichat> @ferd, gemakkelijkste is gewoon je secure boot uitzetten,   wel moet je goed kijken  dat je als je de 32bits versie wilt  je in je systeem  ook  legacy / bios  support moet aanzetten.
<ichat> voor de 64bit gaat het wel goed met (u)efi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-05
<boyke> hallo
<boyke> ik heb ubuntu geinstaleerd op mijn computer alleen nu werkt het heel traag
<boyke> help me
<boyke> hello
<boyke> everyone hello
<boyke> contact with my
<viezerd> help help ik verdrink
<viezerd> te laat ..
<spekje> lol
<Willem_> goede middag mensen.
<StefandeVries> Hallo Willem_.
<Willem_> Ik heb weer eens een probleempje waar ik alleen niet uit kan komen en zou daarom graag wat advies ontvangen.
<StefandeVries> Vertel. :)
<Willem_> Ik wil een printer aangesloten op een ubuntu pc delen op een thuis netwerk. echter krijg ik dit niet voor elkaar en loop vast op het volgende waar volgen mij de fout moet zitten. Bij de printer instellingen geeft hij het volgende weer bij beleidsregels: Niet gepubliceerd zie server instellingen.
<Willem_> wat ik ook probeer ik krijg dit niet aan de praat. heb al opties via samba etc geprobeerd maar ook daar liep ik tegen het feit aan dat hij de printer deling niet kent.
<Willem_> Een erg lastige vraag blijkbaar.
<trijntje> Willem_: wat was de fout bij samba? Ik dacht dat printer deling standaard via samba aan stond, dus dat zou meteen moeten werken
<Willem_> bij samba word de optie niet weer gegeven.
<Willem_> en daar is een optie om dit als nog toe te voegen echter weet ik niet hoe ik dat zou moeten doen.
<Willem_> brb
<trijntje> sorry, netwerk problemen
<trijntje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<willem_> en daar ben ik weer
 * trijntje is even rebooten
<Guest92586> Hebben er nog meer mensen printerproblemen? Mijn printer begint halverwege een document opnieuw en verpest dan gelijk de layout en de kleuren. Verder kan ik niet printen van internet, dat moet ik eerst ergens opslaan.
<Guest92586> Héél irritant probleem
<Guest92586> ubuntu 12.04, cups 1.5.3-0ubuntu6, Canon PIXMA iP4200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.8-pre1
<Guest92586> printer blijft hangen bij printen van niet-opgeslagen (Nouja, behalve temp dan) dingen, wil niet printen, accepteerd geen nieuwe jobs en wil niet uit. Workaround is stekker eruit, job cancellen, stekker terug, te-printen-iets opslaan, opgeslagen ding printen
<Guest92586> Tenzij het een wat langer document is, dan gaat 'ie halverwege opnieuw beginnen en verprutst 'ie die 2e beginpagina
<Guest92586> Printer werkt goed onder windows, dus het zit ergens in de drivers
<Guest92586> dus in cups of whatever er verder aangehangen zit voor de pixma
<Guest92586> Van het verhakselen heb ik een bugrapport gemaakt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1093643
<Guest92586> Misschien kan ik het beter op het forum vragen...
<Guest92586> tenzij iemand het probleem herkent en het iets simpels is
<JanC> Guest92586: klinkt als een driver-bug
<JanC> mogelijk een bug voor dit specifiek model
<JanC> Canon is ook niet echt linux-vriendelijk, vziw...
<Guest92586> Ja, ik heb wel vaker gedonder met deze printer. Onder ubuntu dan, maar dat gebruik ik wel het meest
<JanC> Guest92586: vanuit welk programma print je als dat gebeurt?
<Guest92586> het halverwege opnieuw beginnen vanuit documentweergave (pdf), evince iirc.
<Guest92586> het niet willen printen van web content zonder het eerst op te slaan vanuit firefox
<Guest92586> (en mogelijk ook mailbijlagen)
<JanC> ah
<JanC> soms helpt printen vanuit een ander programma idd.
<Guest92586> anyway, ik ga avondeten. Maar JanC, als je me daarmee kan/wil heplen en je zit toevallig op het ubuntu-nl forum maak ik zo wel even een topic aan
<Guest92586> dat is voor een dergelijk probleem misschien handiger
<JanC> ik heb zelf geen Canon, noch mensen die ik direct ondersteun momenteel, dus sowieso zullen anderen daar meer ervaring mee hebben...
<Guest92586> Het oplossen ervan mag best technisch worden, ik moet toch leren hoe drivers werken (Zei het dan op een NIOS softcore). Maargoed, ik ga eten. Thanks voor je support so far :) Aju
<JanC> printer-drivers hebben weinig met OS hardware-drivers te maken...
<JanC> is meer vergelijkbaar met een OpenGL driver (die draait ook in userspace), maar dan een stuk simpeler...
<smile> byee :)
<Kujumaster> Hallo
<CoolePascal> hallo kujumaster (whaterver that may bee)
<trijntje> hey Kujumaster
<Kujumaster> Zeg maar Kuju hoor .
<CoolePascal> hallo Kuju
<Kujumaster> Hallo CoolePascal :)
<Kujumaster> Ik zoek help
<Kujumaster> hulp*
<CoolePascal> oei   kindertelefoon al geprobeerd ?
<CoolePascal> vertel wats up
<Kujumaster> Haha nee Pascal
<Kujumaster> Ik wil graag een Dual Boot met Ubuntu en Windows 7
<CoolePascal> aha
<CoolePascal> laat me raden een van de twee wil niet ?
<Kujumaster> Nou ik heb het al eens eerder geprobeerd en het lukte voor geen meter.
<CoolePascal> wat lukt er niet ?
<Kujumaster> Nou als je die Ubuntu op een cd brand gaat goed met 100% alcohol <- is echt een progamma voor Windows
<Kujumaster> Dan stop je die cd er in
<Kujumaster> dan krijg je zo'n overzicht
<CoolePascal> ja
<CoolePascal> en dat start verder wel op ?
<Kujumaster> en dan klik je installeren aan en dan start hij opnieuw op installeert de hele boel en vervolgens als je Ubuntu wil starten staat hij niet in de bootlijst.
<CoolePascal> aha... dan heb je dus kenlijk de bootloader niet geinstaleerd... heb je al eens geproveerd via de cd je geinstaleerde meuk op te starten ?
<Kujumaster> oh dat je die keuze krijgt dat je live wilt doen ?
<Kujumaster> Nou ik ben zo weer terug
<Kujumaster> Ik heb eventjes bezoek
<CoolePascal> evilhamster is een nick van een uke speler uit Zweden
<CoolePascal> oops everkeerde chan
<Kujumaster> Zo daar ben ik weer.
<CoolePascal> hmmm k
<Kujumaster> Lekker koffie gedronken met een tompoes
<CoolePascal> zet dsn eerst maar eens koffie want ik heb wel trek in een bakkie
<CoolePascal> nah zeg
<CoolePascal> ehh
<Kujumaster> ... :D
<CoolePascal> hoe heet dat
<CoolePascal> als mensen de zelfe gedachten hebben
<CoolePascal> nu ja
<CoolePascal> boeioe
<CoolePascal> ik pak zelf wel wat
<CoolePascal> zonder tompoes anders word ik dik
<Kujumaster> haha
<Kujumaster> maak je senseo ?
<CoolePascal> ja dat kan maar .. dan slaap ik straks niet...  ik denk dat ik een glaasje KVAS neem
<Kujumaster> KVAS ?
<Kujumaster> Koffie zonder Cafeine ?
<CoolePascal> een rusische frisdrank... rusische antwoord op CocaCola  maar niet zo smerig
<Kujumaster> Aha.
<Kujumaster> Hey zeg Pascal heb jij Ubuntu of ook gewoon Windows ?
<CoolePascal> nu ram die cd in het laatje en ga ahead
<Kujumaster> Wie ik ?
<CoolePascal> ja ehhh i ga het niet voor je doen he... die cd moet je zelf instaleren ;)
<CoolePascal> heb je een 2e pc?
<Kujumaster> Jep we hebben in totaal 4 pcs
<CoolePascal> toe maar en dan maar denken dat het crissis is
<CoolePascal> maar handig
<Kujumaster> Nou dit is al ver voor de crisis hoor.
<CoolePascal> cd erin en booten dat ding
<Kujumaster> Ik heb trouwens een tablet
<CoolePascal> ehhh ik ook ergens...
<CoolePascal> doe ik niets mee
<Kujumaster> Misschien kan ik dan de chatbox joinen
<CoolePascal> staat er een irc client op ?
<Kujumaster> Irc?
<CoolePascal> ehmmm   uhhhh   je weet niet wat irc is ?
<Kujumaster> Nope
<CoolePascal> oef....
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> ehm
<Kujumaster> Ik ben een leek op het gebied van Ubuntu
<CoolePascal> jij tiept nu iets
<CoolePascal> (heeft niets met linux te maken)
<Kujumaster> Oh
<CoolePascal> jij tiept dus iets
<Kujumaster> oh wacht
<CoolePascal> en ik zie wat jij tiept
<Kujumaster> Ik weet wat IRC is
<CoolePascal> ok ;)
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> je kan dat met zo'n vervelende browser doen
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> je kan ook een progsel ervoor instaleren
<Kujumaster> ok
<CoolePascal> dat is wat stabieler
<CoolePascal> 't is maar een idee
<Kujumaster> voor android ?
<CoolePascal> jah  dat bestaat
<CoolePascal> anders maar met de browser
<CoolePascal> maar oef   als dat maar blijft werken
<Kujumaster> zal ik ff kijken in de play store
<CoolePascal> toch vind ik dat je voor mij ook best een TomPoes had kunnen reserveren..
<Kujumaster> Tsja
<Kujumaster> Het waren er maar 4
<CoolePascal> ;)
<Kujumaster> AndroIRC ?
<CoolePascal> dat doet het vast ja
<CoolePascal> ik geloof dat ik die ook eens heb geinsrtaleerd
<CoolePascal> niet zo'n fijn ding maar het voldoet vast wel
<Kujumaster> Ik heb een Samsung Galaxy Tab 2
<Kujumaster> Ok wat nu ?
<CoolePascal> ehm je moet een server en een kanaal in vullen
<Kujumaster> Er staat iets over verbinden
<CoolePascal> server is freenode.net  en kanaal is #ubuntu-nl
<Kujumaster> freenode EN staat er
<CoolePascal> join ook maar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<CoolePascal> want om verder te kunnen zal je de pc moeten rebooren he
<akoya> hallo allemaal
<CoolePascal> ;)
<akoya> ik heb een vraagje
<CoolePascal> laat gaan
<akoya> misschien zou iemand mij willen helpen
<CoolePascal> ik wil het wel proberen  ben toch al bezig he
<akoya> ik ben zojuist overgestap van 12.04 naar 12.10
<Kujumaster> irc.freenode.net
<akoya> maar krijg mijn media server niet meer werkende
<akoya> voor ps3
<akoya> Unpacking ps3mediaserver (from .../3 - ps3mediaserver_1.71.0+mencoder35005-2_amd64.deb) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ps3mediaserver:  ps3mediaserver depends on ps3mediaserver-multiarch; however:   Package ps3mediaserver-multiarch is not installed.
<CoolePascal> oef  jeetje   daar vraag je mij teveel hoor       ik ben heel handig met die enge zwarte schermpjes vol met opdrachtenb maar met de desktop moet een ander je helpen
<CoolePascal> ik weeet nauweloijks wat een ps3 is
<akoya> dat geeft hij aan als fout in software centre
<akoya> op 12.04 werkte het top
<akoya> alleen krijg het nu niet meer voor elkaar
<akoya> :(
<test_> hey cool het werkt pascal
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> nu ff je nick aanpassen      /nick kuju
<akoya> playstation 3 media server
<test_> ben je er morgen pascal?
<CoolePascal> akoya   heb je al je packages geupdate
<CoolePascal> ik bedoel de repository
<CoolePascal> dat zou wel eens het issue kunnen zijn
<akoya> apt-get update ?
<akoya> dat heb ik al gedaan
<akoya> maar repository niet
<akoya> hoe doe ik dat ?
<CoolePascal> apt-get update       en dan apt-get upgrade
<CoolePascal> kan even duren
<akoya> ja
<CoolePascal> en kan dat je moet rebooten
<akoya> dat heb ik gedaan
<CoolePascal> ok
<akoya> dat gaf die niet aan
<CoolePascal> dat lijkt het erop dat je nog iets moet toevoegen aan de repositories
<akoya> nog geen reboot gedaan
<CoolePascal> staan er nog dingen uitgecomment ?
<akoya> dpkg: error processing ps3mediaserver (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Processing triggers for man-db ... Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0:amd64 ... Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index... Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ... Processing triggers for gnome-menus ... Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
<akoya> dat staat er onder
<akoya> ben er al sinds eergister mee aan het hannesen
<CoolePascal> nu dependency betekend ongeveer iets als dat je een bepaald paket niet kan vinden maar wel nodig hebt
<akoya> kom er echt niet uit
<CoolePascal> moment
<akoya> ok
<Kuju> ik doe het morgen pascal
<CoolePascal> ok kuju
<CoolePascal> dan zie ik je wel dan
<CoolePascal> sucses
<CoolePascal> akoya      heb je libc6 erop staan
<CoolePascal> volgens mij verwijs je naar libc2 kan dat ?
<Kuju> dankje pascal en bedankt
<CoolePascal> ya welcome
<akoya> ja
<akoya> staat er op
<akoya> moet die er dan ook op staan ?
<akoya> libc6 staat er op
<CoolePascal> oef dan word het idd zoeken
<CoolePascal> neem aan dat je al gegoogled hebt ?
<akoya> ja
<akoya> :(
<akoya> drama ;(
<akoya> word er niks wijzer van op google
<CoolePascal> hmm ja... snap ik
<CoolePascal> ik zou er ook wel even tijd aan moeten besteden
<CoolePascal> probleem is
<CoolePascal> dat ik eigenlijk aleen maar handg ben als ik zelf op zo'n bak zit te rommelen
<CoolePascal> meestal heb ik zulke dingen dan snel voor elkaar
<CoolePascal> nu ja
<CoolePascal> ook niet altijd hoor
<CoolePascal> soms zit je gewoon met foutjes te kijken
<CoolePascal> of met incompatiebele libs
<CoolePascal> of verschillen in 32/64 bit
<akoya> heb nu wel de 64 bit geinstalleerd
<CoolePascal> of met maar halfd werkende patches
<akoya> had hiervoor de 32
<CoolePascal> tip
<CoolePascal> wacht paar dagen
<CoolePascal> doe weer een update
<CoolePascal> en kijk offie dan wel wil
<CoolePascal> soms helpt dat
<akoya> ok
<CoolePascal> je bent vast niet de enige
<akoya> i hope so...
<akoya> zo saai zonder me media server :((
<CoolePascal> ehhh  ??? ik heb dat niet hoor...   waar heb je het voor nodig ?
<akoya> ik gebruik dus me computer als media server voor me playstation 3
<akoya> kan zo me gedownloade videos .avi form streamen naar me playstation
<akoya> draadloos
<akoya> werkte op 12.04 als een tiet
<akoya> maar nu helaas niet meer :(((
<JanC> gebruikt PS3 geen standaard protocol daarvoor?
<akoya> ik weet niet wat je bedoeld
<JanC> (misschien heb je ook gewoon een nieuwere versie van ps3mediaserver nodig?)
<JanC> akoya: er zijn enkele standaard manieren om video's van een netwerk te halen die met de meeste toestellen werken tegenwoordig
<JanC> maar ik heb geen idee wat PS3 gebruikt...
<akoya> ik ook niet hahahaha
<akoya> dat ik 12.04 installeerde
<akoya> zag ik dat dit kon
<akoya> dus installeerde dat
<akoya> en het werkte
<akoya> maar volgens mij heb ik dus ook de nieuwe versie van ps3mediaserver gedownload
<JanC> als ik me goed herinner hebben de meeste game consoles ook problemen met het afspelen van high-end multimedia
<akoya> ik heb er nog geen problemen mee ondervonden
<akoya> alles liep perfect
<JanC> maar dingen als ps3mediaserver zouden dat moeten hercoderen in throrie dan
<akoya> en speelde goed af
<akoya> ja
<JanC> sowieso, een .avi zal wel geen probleem geweest zijn, dat is 10 jaar oude tech  :p
<akoya> ja klopt
<akoya> verdere pakt ie niet
<JanC> urgh
<akoya> .VOB
<JanC> MPEG2 dus
<akoya> .avi rulez :))
<akoya> ik download ze dus allemaal in divx format
<akoya> en die werken allemaal
<JanC> en MPEG4 eerste generatie (equivalent aan Xvid/DivX)
<akoya> ja
<JanC> dat zal wel werken met de meeste hardware players
<akoya> owwwwwww..... het werkte zooo super :((((
<akoya> ben helemaal droevig
<CoolePascal> ik gebruikte altijd mplayer    nooit gezeik
<CoolePascal> nu ja
<CoolePascal> onder slack was het soms wel even een gedoe
<JanC> waarom kan die PS3 niet gewoon van een network share lezen?
<akoya> ja dat gaat me de pet te boven
<akoya> :(
<JanC> CoolePascal: de player op de PS3 is niet het probleem (in dit geval)
<CoolePascal> JanC ik weet nauwelijks wat een PS3 is
<CoolePascal> een kastje van sony om spelletjes te spelen toch ?
<CoolePascal> meer weet ik er niet van
<JanC> CoolePascal: idd.
<akoya> hahaha
<akoya> ja
<akoya> :)
<JanC> CoolePascal: en je kan er in theorie ook video's mee afspelen en zo
<akoya> kon
<akoya> dus
<akoya> :)
<JanC> en misschien ook surfen, dunno
<akoya> ja klopt
<JanC> hoog tijd dat die Valve SteamBox er komt?  ;)
<akoya> alleen geen flash op de ps3
<CoolePascal> JanC ik meen dat er ook een speciele hele rappe cpu in zit toch
<CoolePascal> maar meer weet ik er niet van hoor
<CoolePascal> gamen is voor andere mensen
<JanC> de CPU zelf is eerder traag vziw
<akoya> ik game er ook echt weinig mee
<akoya> gebruik het echt alleen als media server
<akoya> maar als dit dus niet meer werkt moet ik echt iets anders verzinnen :((
<akoya> maar even op advies van CoolePascal
<akoya> wachten
<JanC> akoya: probeer anders eens op het forum of zo
<akoya> ja
<akoya> staat niets :s
<akoya> kan wel een nieuwe post maken...
<JanC> ik gok dat er hier relatief minder mensen zitten die dat gebruiken dan daar  ☺
<akoya> ok ok
<akoya> ja
<akoya> ik wacht het nog even af...
<akoya> morgen nog even pielen...
<JanC> tuurlijk, blijf gerust nog enkele dagen/weken/maanden rondhangen  ☺
<akoya> hahahaha
<akoya> dat geeft hoop
<akoya> ;)
<akoya> thanx anyway !
<akoya> :>
<akoya> grrr
<akoya> die smiley tik
<akoya> kom ik ook nooit meer vanafd
<akoya> fijne avond allemaal
<polar__> Hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-06
<trijntje> eerst moet je uitvinden wat het apparaat van je sd kaart is. In een terminal:
<trijntje> mount | grep media
<pim> trijntje: Moet ik wel opnieuw opstarten om het programma volledig te installeren?
<trijntje> pim: nee, dat hoeft nooit bij linux/ubuntu\
<pim> kan het programma in de dash niet vinden
<trijntje> nee, het is een command line programma, dus dat moet je in de terminal uitvoeren
<pim> oke, er is geen ander programma dat niet in de terminal uitgevoerd hoeft te worden?
<trijntje> niet dat ik weet
<pim> ik heb ook iets gelezen over photorec, maar kon het niet vinden
<trijntje> pim: das hetzelfde als testdisk
<pim> oke, dan houdt het even op denk ik. In ieder geval bedankt.
<pim> Nog een vraagje, waar kan ik de comamdo's vinden voor het programma?
<trijntje> hoezo houdt het dan op?
<trijntje> sowieso kan je beter eerst een kopie van de hele sd kaart maken, en dan daar vanaf werken en de sd kaart weer uit de pc halen
<trijntje> als je dan wat fout doet heb je altijd nog de echte sd kaart zodat je data niet verloren is
<Lostsouls> Uhmm .. hoe her installer je ook alweer Unity op 12.04 ?
<Guest90565> hoi allemaal , de beste wensen allemaal
<Guest90565> is er hier iemand die mij kan helpen met advies..??
<raffie> hoi allemaal
<trijntje> hey raffie
<raffie> kan ik hier een vraagje stellen?
<MrChrisDruif> Vraag niet om te vragen raffie
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, was "cornelisse" z'n vraag alweer beantwoordt?
<raffie> het volgende , ikzelf ben al heel lang ubuntu fan , nou wil ik een vriend helpen , maar die heeft een amd a55m quadcore pc , hoe gaat dat samen met ubuntu???
<raffie> het gaat m vooral om de hdmi ondersteuning , en de processor cappaciteit
<trijntje> raffie: ik denk dat je het het beste vanaf een live usb kunt uitproberen, en dan ubuntu naast windows zetten
<raffie> live cd idee?
<trijntje> als er nou echt grote problemen zijn kan hij altijd nog terug naar windows
<MrChrisDruif> Of live-cd
<trijntje> of je kan hier kijken of de pc van je vriend er tusen staat https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<MrChrisDruif> Überhaupt eerst de live-cd/usb runnenn. Dan kom je de eerste hobbels al tegen =)
<trijntje> precies. Mijn ervaring is wel dat als de pc meer dan 6 maanden oud is, en minder dan 5 jaar, alles meestal goed werkt
<MrChrisDruif> eerste moest trouwens ergste zijn. Mijn handen auto-correcten me zelfs al verkeerd <_<"
<raffie> thanx ga ik ff link kijken .. anders weer terug
<trijntje> succes raffie
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-30
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jw_> Moge
<erik_k> Morge
<lordievader> Hey jw_, erik_k. Hoe is het met jullie beide?
<erik_k> Goed. Geniet lekker van mij genomen vakantie (was ik aan toe) en luister lekker naar de top2000.
<erik_k> Hoe is het met jouw?
<lordievader> erik_k: Met mij gaat het ook goed :)
<erik_k> Mooi.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-31
<NoirX> Morgen
<trijntje> goede morgen
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: heb je 13.10 installed met internet aan?
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: upgrade, zit nu op 13.10 met kabel
<lotuspsychje> ik heb ook een broadcom zat op 13.04
<lotuspsychje> heb installed met de kabel en updates install tijdens setup
<lotuspsychje> normaal moet je die broadcom goed krijgen zonder ndiswrap
<lotuspsychje> staan er drivers in additional drivers lijst?
<trijntje> nee, en dat b43 pakket in de repositories support mn kaart niet
<trijntje> lsusb:Bus 002 Device 002: ID 13b1:0039 Linksys AE1200 802.11bgn Wireless Adapter [Broadcom BCM43235]
<lotuspsychje> deze toont bij mij: driver=wl0 driverversion=6.20.155.1 (r326264
<lotuspsychje> ik zit wel op 12.04
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: wat zie je als je 'lsusb' in een termnial doet? Misschien hebben we een andere kaart
<lotuspsychje> ja wellicht, maar ik herrinner dat ik op 13.04 ook broadcom moest aanpassen
<lotuspsychje> tonen er geen drivers in je lijst?
<trijntje> nee, alleen voor de videokaart
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<trijntje> ja, ben al een paar dagen bezig geweest, op 13.04 werkte het wel
<lotuspsychje> daarom heb ik 13.10 overgeslaan, massa issues
<lotuspsychje> omdat 13.04 support weldra eindigt terug op 12.04 en in april naar 14.04
<trijntje> tja, dat kan ook idd, maar ik vind het altijd wel fijn om de laatste software te hebben. Op mn andere pc zit ik al op 14.04, maar die heeft internet via de kabel
<lotuspsychje> volgens mij heb je gewoon de juiste broadcom firmware nodig
<lotuspsychje> apt-cache search broadcom
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: is dat 14.04 ubuntugnome waar je opzit?
<trijntje> nee, 14.04 met unity.
<lotuspsychje> heb je daar link van?
<lotuspsychje> kwist niet dat unity versie al uit was?
<trijntje> nee, het is nog alpha, maar al redelijk stabiel
<lotuspsychje> lekker
<lotuspsychje> mag ik link naar de iso aub?
<trijntje> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> tnx!
<trijntje> zo, draadloos werkt weer. Was een mismatch tussen de kernel versie en ndiswrapper
<lotuspsychje> maar je hebt em avtief met ndis
<lotuspsychje> actief
<lotuspsychje> ik denk moest je clean install 13.10 met kabel in
<trijntje> ja, maar dat had ik ook al met 13.04
<lotuspsychje> dat ie wel een broadcom zou vinden
<Paulus> Hoi allemaal,
<OerHeks> dag paulus
<Paulus> Ik heb een probleempje met mijn desktopcomputer (zit nu op mijn laptop): laatst update gedaan, maar krijg nu geen desktop (GUI?) meer. xstart werkt niet, geeft aan 'no schreen found'. En na poging desktop opnieuw te installeren (vond ergens op internet: sudo get-app install desktop) nu  opdracht 'xstart' niet gevonden.
<Paulus> Oja, ben zeer onervaren met linux. Heeft iemand tips?
<Paulus> Hoi Oerheks
<lordievader> Paulus: Bedoel je met 'xstart' 'startx'? Zo niet, probeer 'startx' eens.
<Paulus> Sorry x): startx : --> no screen found. Net weer geprobeerd zonder resultaat
<OerHeks> hmm, je zou mogenlijk nog "  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm  "  moeten uitvoeren, en daarna rebooten
<Paulus> Hij geeft ook iets aan over mijn NVIDIA kaarts: API mismatch: etc...
<OerHeks> of inloggen in tty, en dan zien wat er in ~/.xsession-errors.old staat?
<Paulus> API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 304.88, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 304.108. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<OerHeks> ow, klinkt als dat je de nvidia driver met de hand hebt geinstalleerd
<NoirX> tip: om te zien wat er mis gaat kan je de log bestand bekijken " cat /var/log/messeges" en boot/hardware fouten kan je mogelijk zien in de output van de opdracht " dmesg"
<Paulus> @OerHeks: Kan zijn dat ik dat destijds heb gedaan. Is het op te lossen met je suggestie 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' , denk je?
<OerHeks> nou, als je zelf een nvidia driver van de site hebt gehaald, dan niet denk ik
<OerHeks> de driver is gecomileerd voor je oude kernel, en met update heb je een nieuwe kernel gekregen
<OerHeks> gecompileerd
<Paulus> Iemand idee hoe ik de juiste driver kan instaleren?
<lordievader> Paulus: Je kunt de driver opnieuw van de nVidia site plukken, of de driver via de repo downloaded. De tweede manier zou ervoor moeten zorgen dat je niet bij iedere kernel update je driver opnieuw moet compileren.
<lordievader> Verwijder eerst de huidige driver en draai vervolgens: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<Paulus> Ik ga het proberen
<Paulus> Van alles geprobeerd om de de driver te deinstalleren maar hij blijft de mismatch geven tussen versies.
<Paulus> Hoe kan ik de huidige driver het beste verwijderen? Ik heb bijvoorbeeld sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current geprobeerd, maar blijkbaar is de driver dan niet weg...
<lordievader> Paulus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219942/how-to-uninstall-manually-installed-nvidia-drivers
<Paulus> Ok, dank je wel, ga er naar kijken.
<Paulus> Ik heb ingetikt: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.108.run - uninstall  Dan geeft hij: sh: 0: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.108.run
<Paulus> Wat doe ik fout?
<lordievader> Paulus: Is dat jouw driver versie? En in welke map staat deze?
<lordievader> ^ heb je die gedownload.
<Paulus> Ik ga er vanuit dat dat mijn versie is omdat die vermeldt werd bij de fout melding. Eerlijk gezegd weet ik niet zo goed waar die staat of waar ik die kan vinden...
<Paulus> heb nu met dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<Paulus> wat info kunnen krijgen: ik zie 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.3 en 304.108-0ubuntu0.0.1
<Paulus> Maar ben er nog niet achter waar die staan
<Paulus> Ok met sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Paulus> Nu start desktop weer op :)
<Paulus> Geen idee wat ik heb gedaan, maar het werk.
<Paulus> err:werkt
<lordievader> Paulus: Hmm, ik dacht dat je de driver manueel had geinstalleerd, wat is de output van "lspci -k |grep -A 2 VGA"? http://paste.ubuntu.com is hier handig voor.
<Paulus> Ik heb nu de volgende instructies gevolgd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely . Behalve dat ik aan het einde opnieuw de nvidia heb geinstalleerd volgens jou instructie. Dat lijkt te werken, dank voor je hulp!
<Paulus> lspci etc geeft : 01:00.o VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV44A [Geforce 6200] (reva1)
<lordievader> Paulus: En de lijn eronder?
<Fermata> Dat schiet op.
<Fermata> :P
<jw_> Gelukkig nieuwjaar!
<OerHeks> insgelijks jw_
<OerHeks> moge u dit jaar brengen wat u nodig heeft.
<OerHeks> .. en blijven updaten :P
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-01
<Cugel> 2014: het jaar van Ubuntu.
<JanC> Cugel: wel, 10 jaar Ubuntu alleszins  :)
<jw_> En veel succes gewenst bij de immer goede ondersteuning en adviezen
<jw_> Dan blijf ik net als vanaf 07.04 trouwe Ubuntu supporter :-)
<JanC> jw_: good luck  :)
<johanvd> gelukkig nieuwjaar allemaal :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-02
<arjen> Hello?
<Cugel> Hello.
<xatr0z> is it me you're looking for?
<xatr0z> i can see it in your eyes
<xatr0z> i can see it in your smile
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<John____> Ik kom sinds vandaag mijn windows laptop niet meer in, is het mogelijk om ubuntu direct hier overheen te installeren?
<xatr0z> anders blijf je langer dan 10 seconde.
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: bedankt voor de trusty link, werkt lekker stabiel op men desktop!
<lotuspsychje> iemand de webbrowser-app al getest op 14.04?
 * OerHeks zit nog op 13.04
<lotuspsychje> ik zat er ook op OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> maar support valt straks weg :p
<lotuspsychje> dus netbook terug op 12.04 en desktop naar trusty
<OerHeks> ja, 9 maanden maar
<OerHeks> Zeer vervelend
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: 14.04 lijkt me terug erg stabiel
<lotuspsychje> ja kvond 13.04 beste tot nog toe
<lotuspsychje> nooit geen issue gehad ermee
<OerHeks> hmmz support eindigd deze maand dus
<lotuspsychje> ja daarmee :(
<lotuspsychje> volg je OMGubuntu OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> ja, behalve de commerciele steam games artikelen
<lotuspsychje> ben je niet voor steam?
<OerHeks> Jawel, ik vind het prachtig, linux meet windows and apple gamers
<OerHeks> maar ik ben geen gamer :-(
<lotuspsychje> had je die dell alienware bakken al gezien met ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ik ook (niet meer) :p
<OerHeks> nope
<lotuspsychje> http://www.alienware.com/ubuntu/
<OerHeks> Mooi, ik wacht op een ubuntu laptop met AMD.
<OerHeks> intel is ... ehm...
<lotuspsychje> kzit op een amd netbook 64bit met samsung evo 840 ssd
<OerHeks> Ik heb alleen een desktop.
<lotuspsychje> welke ben je van plan te kopen?
<OerHeks> Nog niks, deze pc is nog prima, dual core met 4 gb / Nvidia 430 / 60 gb SSD en .5 Tb Hdd
<lotuspsychje> welke ssd heb je?
<OerHeks> budget, Adata, al bijna 2 jaar oud, maar werkt prima, incl trim
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> als je eens wil praten over ssd kheb recent channel gemaakt
<lotuspsychje> ##linux-ssd
<OerHeks> gewoon je SSD tot 80% gebruiken, dan gebeurt er weinig
<xatr0z> OerHeks: mweh zou wel journaling uitzetten op je ext3/4
<xatr0z> i know die dingen gaan niet zo snel stoek als paar jaar geleden door allerlei hardware magic
<xatr0z> maar beter zorg je er voor dat hardware magic niet nodig is
<lotuspsychje> xatr0z: heb je ook ssd?
<xatr0z> lotuspsychje: hier niet, kost me te veel geld
<xatr0z> andere bakken waar ik op werk wel
<xatr0z> daar nu bezig met dat filesystem van die android uitgevert
<lotuspsychje> welk merk?
<xatr0z> dunno, niets speciaals
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> ik hier een samsung evo 840, 99 euro 120gig
<xatr0z> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.8#head-7affc538d5e61b00124c58fad8958324fa50bfb2 <-- datte
<lotuspsychje> intressant
<xatr0z> hoe heb je m gepartitioneert?
<xatr0z> of niet te veel over nagedacht wat waar
<xatr0z> daar zit ik dus namelijk mee, shit als /var/ /tmp/ enzo zou er volgens mij ook best van profiteren
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu default ext4
<lotuspsychje> maar ssd wel langs alle kanten getweaked
<lotuspsychje> fstab, swappiness, auto trim
<xatr0z> oja swappiness idd
<xatr0z> dat is ook slimme om aan te passen
<lotuspsychje> kom ff op ons ssd kanaal
<lotuspsychje> ##linux-ssd
<OerHeks> zie jij de bootsplash ?
<Mickeytje> xatr0z: zit je weer te trollen
<Mickeytje> jij oude activist
<xatr0z> Mickeytje: trollen..?
 * xatr0z was serieus
<Mickeytje> jij bent altijd serieuze neus
<xatr0z> sere neus
<xatr0z> maar ben ff andere context, jij bent toch die van andere nick op indy enz?
<Mickeytje> dat wist je toch
<Mickeytje> de uber troll.
<Mickeytje> je kan mij nomineren: https://www.indymedia.nl/node/20591
<pjotter> Goedenavond
<pjotter> Vraagje: Ik werk op meerdere computers op een lokaal netwerk. Nu zou ik sommige applicaties gebruik willen laten maken van dezelfde configuratiebestanden op een netwerkschijf. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan de bookmarks file van firefox e.d.
<pjotter> Nu heb ik eens zitten rondkijken en denk dat dit misschien zou kunnen met een synchronisatieprogrammaatje. Heeft iemand ervaring mee en welke zouden jullie aanbevelen?
<Fermata> rsync?
<pjotter> ja?
<pjotter> Ik kwam ook nog een programma unison tegen. Enig idee of dat wat is?
<Fermata> Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord.
<pjotter> Heb er net even naar gekeken. Doet op zich wel wat het moet doen. Het sync-en van mappen.
<pjotter> Ik zit te denken: Zelfs al zou je ze syncen. Dan krijg je toch problemen wanneer er op twee computers tegelijkertijd met bookmarks wordt gewerkt, lijkt me.
<Fermata> Als je nieuwe maakt op de eerste en op de tweede zonder eerst te synchroniseren dan kan dat problemen geven ja.
<pjotter> Klopt.
<pjotter> Firefox schrijft het bookmarksbestand pas weg als je de applicatie afsluit, gok ik zo.
<pjotter> Hmmm.... dit is toch lastiger dan ik dacht. Wel mooi dat er programma's zijn om twee map gesynchroniseerd te houden. Dat kan ik sowieso wel gebruiken :)
<Fermata> Nou, volgens mij niet, maar ik weet niks zeker.
<Fermata> Proberen helpt vaak.
<pjotter> Maar dit is toch een lastiger probleem. Tenzij ik mezelf aanwen om echt maar 1 firefox open te hebben op een van beide computers.
<trijntje> pjotter: samba share?
<pjotter> ja, externe schijf met samba share
<pjotter> Daar wil ik de gedeelde bestanden op zetten.
<trijntje> als je het profiel op de samba share zet zou het toch moeten werken, zolang ze maar niet tegelijkertijd proberen ergens naar te schrijven
<pjotter> Ja, dat klopt. Maar ik denk dat je dan toch problemen krijgt wanneer je per ongeluk twee firefoxen op beide computers gaat gebruiken ( en bookmarks toegvoegd/verwijderd)
<pjotter> Ik zat eens te kijken of er een locale oplossing bestaat voor zoiets. Je kan wel firefox sync of andere soortgelijke dienst gebruiken natuurlijk. Dat kan ook.
<lordievader> pjotter: Je weet dat Firefox onderling ook kan syncen?
<trijntje> samba ondersteunt het locken van bestanden, zodat er maar 1 persoon tegelijkertijd aan mag zitten
<lordievader> Ah never mind.
<pjotter> trijntje: Kun je dat ook per map instellen? Dat locken?
<trijntje> pjotter: das een optie van het filesystem gok ik, dus samba zorgt er voor dat er maar 1 persoon tegelijk aan een bestand mag zitten
<trijntje> dus als ik een bestand open moet jij wachten totdat ik het heb afgesloten
<pjotter> ok
<trijntje> als het alleen voor firefox stuf is: http://apps.owncloud.com/content/show.php?content=161793&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=ae0c20b6e0e807e4a862e21c6bc1682b
<trijntje> hoewel ik dat zelf niet gebruik
<pjotter> Had ik ook al naar zitten kijken.
<pjotter> Maar dan moet je wel altijd de comp aan hebben staan waarop dat geinstalleerd is.
<pjotter> Tenzij ik een manier kan vinden om dat misschien in mijn NAS te draaien ;) (is ook een soort linuxbakkie waar wel meer diensten op draaien)
<trijntje> ja, je hebt dan wel een 'server' nodig idd
<trijntje> maar dat van lordievader klinkt beter, als firefox dat zelf al kan
<pjotter> Dat is eigenlijk een onlinedienst van mozilla zelf
<pjotter> Maar ik weet eigenlijk niet wat er gebeurd wanneer twee firefox tegelijkertijd met die dienst gaan werken.
<pjotter> Kunnen ook weer gekke situaties ontstaan, denk ik.
<Fermata> Misschien moet je dat gewoon niet doen. :P
<pjotter> Wellicht niet :P maar ja... eigenwijs :-D
<pjotter> Ik puzzel wel ff verder. Bedankt voor het meedenken iig!
<Mickeytje> owncloud rocks
<Mickeytje> ik gebruik het met een groep 15+ mensen.
<Mickeytje> het is een goede vervanging voor dropbox en zeker uit de beta fase.
<Fermata> Over een lokaal netwerk lijkt me dat niet zozeer nuttig.
<trijntje> ik gebruik het sinds een paar dagen op lokaal netwerk, makkelijkste manier om dingen tussen linux/windows/android te sharen
<trijntje> voor extern is mn internet waarschijnlijk te traag, maar 60kbps up
<pjotter> owncloud runt dus op je eigen pc... maar je kan er dan via het web bij.
<pjotter> ?
<Mickeytje> het is strak ja
<pjotter> Wel goed ja. Je eigen cloud.
<Mickeytje> ik ga binnenkort ook de android app kopen
<Mickeytje> 'cloud'
<Mickeytje> gewoon je eigen storage. Ik haat dat cloud woord
<pjotter> wolk
<Mickeytje> de term cloud is voor n00bs
<pjotter> Ik plaats mijn gegevens nooit in een wolk
<pjotter> Tenzij het een persoonlijke wolk betreft dat gegastheerd wordt op een eigen rekenaar.
<Fermata> Gedver.
<pjotter> :D
<Mickeytje> dat klinkt bijna als inseminatie
<Mickeytje> brrr
<xatr0z> owncloud is wel tof
<xatr0z> had t ook werkend met android en zo googleloos contacts/calendar sync
<xatr0z> maar na laatste update (in debian repos was dat trouwens) ging dat mis
<xatr0z> en dat idee heb ik wel, er gaan veel dingetjes mis
<xatr0z> t is helemaal php, en dat zou ik dan aan het openbare web moeten hangen met al mn data an zut?
<xatr0z> dus ik heb t voor nu vpn en straks die remote.php die caldav sync doet door eigen proxy die dat beetje dichttimmert ofzo
<xatr0z> dat hele dropbox-alternatief gebeuren nooit getest btw
<xatr0z> ik doe niet aan files syncen of wat dan ook
<xatr0z> als ik bij mn files kom sshfs ofzo
<xatr0z> nu moeten die mailpile.is gasten eens opschieten en dan is er ook toffe webmail
<xatr0z> niets mis met roundcube hoor (maar pff trage oude stront)
<Mickeytje> wat ik doe is niet updaten
<Mickeytje> ik trek mijn files er ff af
<Mickeytje> dan install ik een nieuwe versie
<Mickeytje> en dan er op plemepen en de betreffende tables updaten/syncen
<NoirX> hoi
<pjotter> 'oi
<xatr0z> mja mss ga ik dat sowieso eens doen
<xatr0z> maar leek me wel tof project om wat mee te helpen ergens
<xatr0z> moet nog even beetje verdiepen in die hele community hoor
<xatr0z> maar tis belangrijk dat er makkelijk deployable kant-en-klaar google/apple alternatief is
<xatr0z> en dat is dit wel zon beetje (php \o/)
<pjotter> Ik zie steeds meer commerciële software opduiken in het softwarecentrum. Is dit een trend voor de toekomst?
<xatr0z> pjotter: dan verdiend canonical geld
<pjotter> Is dat zo?
<xatr0z> i dunno
<pjotter> Of alleen de makers van die software?
<xatr0z> denk dat ze wel een percentage eraf skimmen, maar baseer dat op mn eigen gevoel enzo :)
<xatr0z> maar daarnaast kan opensource ook gewoon met geld
<xatr0z> tis wel zo dat ze je de source dan moeten geven, en je niet mogen beletten de source zelf gratis weg te geven, te compileren, aan te passen, in de fik te zetten, enz
<xatr0z> maar je mag geld vragen voor open source software, ook voor GPL
<pjotter> Vind ik verder prima hoor. De schoorsteen moet ook roken enzo. Het viel me alleen ff op. Steeds vaker zie ik dollartekens achter de applicaties staan.
<xatr0z> pjotter: je kunt ook de repositories verwijderen waar die instaan
<xatr0z> weet zo niet welke, maar je kunt in principe alleen main en universe gebruiken
<xatr0z> dan krijg je 100% free software
<pjotter> Staan die in andere repo's als de gratis applicaties dan?
<xatr0z> ja
<xatr0z> eh betaalde weet ik zo niet
<xatr0z> maar software die bijv windows drivers nodig heeft, of flash installer zonder sourcecode erbij wel
<pjotter> Ik heb 'onafhankelijk' aangevinkt staan in de repo's
<xatr0z> die staan dan in multiverse, of bij die partners/independent
<Mickeytje> brrr
<Mickeytje> ik ben blij dat ik Arch gebruik
<Mickeytje> is dat vloeken in de kerk?
<pjotter> Hmmm... ook met 'onafhankelijk' uit blijven er dollartekens staan.
<Mickeytje> je hebt altijd nog de opt-out pjotter
<pjotter> Hoe dan?
<Mickeytje> Ik doel dan over je search queries
<xatr0z> pjotter: enkel die betaalde zut wegkrijgen is nog best een gedoe (wat best erg is btw)
<xatr0z> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47997/how-to-remove-the-for-purchase-section-from-the-software-center
<xatr0z> ik gebruik ipv software center vooral synaptic. meer opties, en werkt sneller
<Mickeytje> ik mijn vriendje pacman
<xatr0z> (en daar heb je ze van nature niet)
<Mickeytje> overigens ga ik die binnenkort op mijn rug laten zetten
<Mickeytje> pacman !
<pjotter> pacman kan me rug op
<xatr0z> tssk, ga naar #arch-nl dan!
<xatr0z> ;)
<xatr0z> ONEE DIE IS ER NIET, mwuhaha
<Mickeytje> is niet nodig ;)
<pjotter> Neh... ik probeer de betaalzut wel te negeren... als ik mijn ogen half dichtknijp zie ik die dollartekens al bijna niet meer.
<Mickeytje> schijnbaar zijn er zo weinig nederlandse n00bs of uberhaupt n00bs dat 1 enkel channel afdoende is ;)
<pjotter> Wat is 'partners van cannonical' software?
<OerHeks> Dat zijn gasten die niet meewerken.
<pjotter> Hebben die leuke goodies?
<OerHeks> Ja, flash enzo
<pjotter> owjah
<pjotter> Bestaat er ergens een lijst van wat er via dat kanaal wordt aangeboden?
<xatr0z> ja, je kunt die links gewoon openen in je browser
<xatr0z> als je op bewerken klikt krijg je http://-link
<xatr0z> en dan de map pool, als je doorklikt krijg je op alfabetische volgorde alle packages
<xatr0z> en eh vast ook wel ergens in veel gebruiksvriendelijker formaat op internet.
<pjotter> over welke url hebben we het?
<xatr0z> je zat daarnet in software bronnen toch? waar je partner enz kon aanvinken
<xatr0z> pjotter: als je daar een bron selecteert, en op bewerken drukt, zie je een URL
<pjotter> AH, ik snap 'm! Bedankt!
<pjotter> Hoe moet ik dat zien eigenlijk? Dit is software van partijen die wel vrije software maken maar die niet perse is goedgekeurd door canonical ofzo?
<xatr0z> allemaal ander doel
<xatr0z> main is ubuntu en 100% ondersteunde producten, open source
<xatr0z> universe is ook 100% open source maar niet (helemaal) door ubuntu ondersteund, maar bijv door de makers vna software zelf
<xatr0z> resitrcted is volgens mij software als wine, wat open source is en ondersteund maar wel niet-vrije software moet binnenhalen
<xatr0z> en multiverse helemaal niet vrij
<xatr0z> dus dat heb je wel nodig als je rar of mp3 wilt
<pjotter> aha
<xatr0z> en dat tweede tabje, is 'partners' niet-vrije software waarvan de makers dealtje hebben met canonical
<xatr0z> die onafhankelijk/independent weet ik niet, denk net zoiets
<xatr0z> die hoef je niet aan te zetten opzich
<xatr0z> maar al die software is gewoon gratis te downloaden
<xatr0z> kan wel niet-vrij zijn, NSA-onderdelen bevatten, of licenties hebben waarvan eigenaren geld gaan eisen
<xatr0z> maargoed :)
<Mickeytje> we noemen ze ook wel: de verraders van de goede zaak
<Mickeytje> -- RMS
<xatr0z> -- eter der huidvlokken
<Mickeytje> :)
<xatr0z> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25UeVXrEHQ
<pjotter> aha, het geboefte
<Mickeytje> het gespuis!
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> sudo apt-get install NSA-backdoor
<Mickeytje> sudo?
<Mickeytje> sudo su -
<pjotter> Ja joh
<Mickeytje> $ apt-get install nsa-backdoor
<pjotter> ik doe altijd gewoon sudo ervoor
<Mickeytje> of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vrms
<pjotter> is sudo su - beter?
<Fermata> RMS -- eter der teennagels
<pjotter> Wel een mooie baard. Dat wel.
<xatr0z> pjotter: wat jij deed is veiliger en wordt aangeraden
<xatr0z> Mickeytje: is gewoon lui
<xatr0z> :p
<pjotter> Kijk, zo wordt je dus een Linux-guru.. lange baard groeien en je tenekaas opeten en plein publique
<pjotter> Even een vraag: Waarom zijn er softwarepaketten in het softwarecentrum die gratis zijn maar waar je wel voor moet inloggen?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag
<pjotter> Zijn zo van die dingen... Ik heb (nog) geen login dus ik sla die applicaties dan altijd maar over. Maar waarom eigenlijk? Willen ze bijhouden wie wat installeert ofzo?
<OerHeks> ik gebruik softwarecentrum niet (meer) vanwege die commecrciële troep, gebruik synaptic, lekker helder
<OerHeks> login is eenvoudig, registreer je op launchpad
<pjotter> Snap ik... maar waarom? Dat vraag ik me af. Als het toch gratis is?
<OerHeks> support word niet door 'ons' gedaan, vandaar dat ze een reg willen ?
<OerHeks> Ik heb zelf geen zin om commerciële zooi te supporten, zij het geld en ik de ellende.
<pjotter> Ik zat net naar een video te kijken van ene 'Stallman' over Ubuntu...
<pjotter> Is dat nou waar wat ie claimt over dat amazon shopping ding in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Nee. Jij stuurt niet direct een verzoek naar amazon, doch over speciale server van ubuntu die het anoniem maakt
<pjotter> Maar amazon stuurt wel direct reclame terug?
<OerHeks> en och, lyrics plugin in een mediaspeler verstuurt zo ook data, niemand die er om huilt
<pjotter> Ik zet dat soort dingen altijd uit, eigenlijk.
<OerHeks> als amazon reklame stuurt, is het niet persoonlijk
<pjotter> Maar ze hebben wel je ip dan, toch?
<OerHeks> nee
<pjotter> Hoe sturen ze de reclame terug dan?
<pjotter> Ook via Canonical?
<OerHeks> je krijgt een nummer bij ubuntu, waarozoor ze resultaten kunnen (door)sturen
<pjotter> Dus het gaat via de servers van Canonical?
<OerHeks> het is gewoon een marketing ding, net als google search als default in een browser
<pjotter> Zet ik altijd uit.
<pjotter> Maar goed. Dit is specifiek iets van unity, neem ik aan?
<pjotter> Andere Ubuntu distro's hebben dit (nog) niet, neem ik aan?
<pjotter> Ik bedoel.. Xu, Edu, Lu etc.
<OerHeks> klopt
<OerHeks> in gnome3 panel zit het niet
<pjotter> Ben zelf sinds Unity over op Xu. Afgezien van de vercommercialisering van het softwarecentrum heb ik nog niets geks gemerkt.
<JanC> pjotter: je kan het ook gewoon uitzetten
<JanC> in Unity
<pjotter> Ha JanC
<pjotter> Tja, het is meer de hele mindset achter dit soort dingen die mij zorgen baart. Ik dacht dat Linux een beetje wars was van dit soort gespioneer op gebruikers?
<JanC> "linux" is een kernel
<pjotter> Het idee achter Linux. Je weet best wat ik bedoel.
<pjotter> Sowieso, een hoop gebruikers weten niet hoe je zoiets moet uitzetten. Weten ook nietdat zoekakties op hun eigen computer worden doorgestuurt naar Canonical.
<JanC> zijn er überhaupt mensen die Unity zo gebruiken om iets te zoeken?  :)
<pjotter> Ik weet het niet, ik ben sinds Unity over op Xubuntu.
<JanC> het is traag en werkt niet echt, dus...
<JanC> het zoeken, bedoel ik
<pjotter> Is dat zo? Dat trage?
<pjotter> Ik heb gene flauw idee. Het hele concept sprak me niet aan. Het Unity-menu, de global menu's en die flipperkastknoppen. Dat was mijn reden om over te stappen eigenlijk.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-03
<friti> Weet iemand of het mogelijk is om kopieren/plakken mbv de middelse muistoets UIT te schakelen? Het zit me meer in de weg dan dat het nuttig is. (Kubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> goeie morgen
<NoirX> hoi
<trijntje_> goede morgen
<F1k> Die Peer moeten ze ook echt ontslaan.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Mickeytje> jij bent de vader van gaylord?
<Mickeytje> van deze? http://imgur.com/33zptCZ
<Fermata> Mickeytje: zou je daarmee willen ophouden?
<Fermata> Dank je wel.
<Mickeytje> oh jee.
<vgmaarten> hi, also dutch people here?
<vgmaarten> i have a noob question
<OerHeks> dag vgmaarten
<vgmaarten> hoi, goedenavond
<OerHeks> DIt is het nederlandse kanaal idd
<vgmaarten> ok, dat is fijn. Ik wil ubuntu installeren op een pc die ik hier heb staan, maar er draait nu windows op, dat mag er van mij af. Is er ergens een simpele how to?
<OerHeks> Ja, tijdens installatie gewoon de gehele HDD kiezen/gebruiken, dan hou je geen bitje windows over.
<trijntje> als windows er af mag kan je weinig fout doen, mits je een backup van de belangrijke data hebt
<trijntje> heb je al een usb-stick met ubuntu er op gemaakt?
<OerHeks> Je kan ook de live ubuntu starten, en met gparted de disk eerst leeg maken, maar dat duurt langer en werkt hetzelfde.
<vgmaarten> Ik heb hem net gedownload, de 12 versie
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<vgmaarten> Internal Server Error op die link
<trijntje> ha, raar, dat heb ik ook ineens
<vgmaarten> kan ik de iso die ik heb gedownload rechtstreeks op de stick zetten, of moet ik dat bestand nog kraken of zo iets (ben echt een beginner)
<trijntje> kraken hoeft niet, maar je moet het er met een speciaal programma op zetten, zodat de pc ervan kan opstarten
<trijntje> unetbootin heet dat programma voor windows
<vgmaarten> deamon tools?
<trijntje> nee, unetbootin
<vgmaarten> ok, ga ik dat eerst installeren. Kan ik in de bios instellen dat de pc vanaf stickje gaat starten?!?
<OerHeks> Ik ben zelf niet gek op unetbootin, dat kan wel eens misgaan, de ubuntu site geeft pendrive installer > http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<trijntje> ja, je moet in de bios instellen dat je vanaf usb wilt opstarten. Het kan zijn dat je pc denkt dat de usb een normale harddisk is, dan moet je instellen dat je van de usb 'harddisk' wilt opstarten
<vgmaarten> Super, ben nu het stickje als fat32 aan het installeren, super linkje! moest alleen avast even stil zetten, die liep moeilijk te doen.
<vgmaarten> De pc die ik wil gebruiken is een oude die zeer traag is met windows. Dit wordt mijn eerste kennismaking met Linux
<vgmaarten> Het is een amd met 1,67 ghz en 1,25 gb Ram. Is dat genoeg voor ubuntu 12?
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> 1 Gb geheugen kan, als je systeem toch trager reageert, kan je later alsnog voor een lichtere desktop kiezen, Xubuntu bijvoorbeeld.
<vgmaarten> ok, wil er alleen mee internetten en tekst verwerken, dan zal dat ook voldoen. Eerst dit maar even proberen. XP trekt ie in iedergeval amper.
<OerHeks> nou, xp zal hij wel trekken, maar de antivirus zal wel tot 50% van je systeem vragen. dat heb je onder ubuntu niet nodig.
<vgmaarten> de oude bios geeft geen optie om van usb te starten, tips?
<OerHeks> dan zul je een dvd moeten branden.
<trijntje> check met de USB er in de bios om te zien of de pc het een harddisk vindt
<vgmaarten> dat had ik gedaan, helaas, ben nu een dvd aan het branden
<vgmaarten> Ben ook weer een handig 'programmaatje' rijker: iso recorder. 3.1 werkt ook op windows 8
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu ben je aan het branden? 12.04?
<vgmaarten> 12.04.3 lts
<vgmaarten> hmm, hij leest even de dvd maar start gewoon xp op... zal wel niet goed zijn gegaan met branden ofzo
<OerHeks> check je bios, of boot-priority op cd/dvd staat?
<vgmaarten> even krijg ik boot from cd in dos scherm te zien met een knipperende promt, maar dan pakt ie toch xp..
<vgmaarten> vreemd
<vgmaarten> ahhh, kon nog scrollen in de bios, kan wel usb kiezen:-)
<vgmaarten> Yes, krijg een onbekend scherm!
<vgmaarten> even een vraagje, waarom hoef ik geen antivirus te installeren?
<trijntje> Het korte antwoord is dat er 0 virussen voor ubuntu zijn ;)
<OerHeks> firewall gui installeren ( gufw) en aanzetten en je bent klaar.
<vgmaarten> ok, dat klinkt goed. Ik krijg de optie om hem ernaast te installeren. Werkt het dan net zo snel?
<trijntje> ja, en dan kan je bij het opstarten kiezen tussen windows en ubuntu
<vgmaarten> oh, dan is dat denk ik de beste optie, als ik het goed heb is het enige nadeel de schijfruimte die windows inneemt?
<trijntje> precies
<vgmaarten> Ik kan neem ik aan ook niet bij mijn bestanden die onder windows zijn opgeslagen?
<trijntje> je kan wel bij je bestanden die onder windows zijn opgeslagen vanaf ubuntu, andersom is lastiger
<OerHeks> fat32 en ntfs zijn geen probleem
<vgmaarten> ok
<vgmaarten> Erg leuk om te doen zeg, als het bevalt dan doe ik het ook op m'n
<vgmaarten>  goeie pc
<vgmaarten> Hebben jullie nog leuke turorials ofzo?
<vgmaarten> tutorials
<trijntje> ubuntu heeft goede documentatie, zoek maar op 'hulp' in het menu
<vgmaarten> ok, dat is voor straks. de oude schijf is druk bezig met partitioneren van ruimte
<Wobbo> ik heb een kapotte ubuntu PC. Ik wil graag de /home/persoon eruit halen, door de die harde schijf in een andere PC te plaatsen. Dat lukt, en ik dan in die hardschijf maar, ik mag de map van die persoons- map niet openen.
<Wobbo> Weet iemand hoe ik dat alsnog kan doen?
<NoirX> hoi
<trijntje> Wobbo: hoe bedoel je mag je niet openen? Is de home dir versleuteld?
<Wobbo> Niet helemaal versleuteld
<Wobbo> Er zit nog een gebruiker, en ik mag voor een groot deel wel in zijn mappen.
<Wobbo> Ik denk dat die een aantal mappen 777 gegeven of 755
<trijntje> heb je het al als beheerder geprobeerd? gksu nautilus
<trijntje> daarmee open je de bestandsbeheerder al administrator, misschien dat je er dan wel bij kan?
<lordievader> Root moet er inderdaad bij kunnen.
<Wobbo> hij zegt dat ik ecryptfs-mount-private
<lordievader> Als de user niet meer bestaat kun je via root natuurlijk alle files/dirs van owner veranderen.
<trijntje> Wobbo: dat klinkt als encrypted home, ik hoop dat je een backup van de passphrase hebt gemaakt toen je voor het eerst inlogde na de installatie?
<Wobbo> nope
<Wobbo> ik niet, en voor wie ik het doet ook niet
<lordievader> Wobbo: Je weet het wachtwoord niet meer?
<Wobbo> ja dat wel
<Wobbo> inlognaam en wachtwoord
<lordievader> Wobbo: Ik lees hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36573/trying-to-mount-old-encrypted-home over het tooltje ecryptfs-recover-private: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<lordievader> En hier nog meer, zo te zien: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<Wobbo> ok
<Wobbo> ff kijken
<xatr0z> ja dat werkt
 * xatr0z al meermaals nodig gehad
<xatr0z> :$
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-04
<lordzett> lo
<NoirX> morgen
<dredus> jo
<dredus> is dit nederlands
<dutchguy648> hoi.kan iemand mij helpen
<dutchguy648> mijn acer aspire laoptop heeft een enorm probleem opgeloopt
<dutchguy648> hoi
<trijntje> dutchguy648: vertel
<dutchguy648> hoi trintjie
<dutchguy648> ik heb een enorm probleem met mijn laptop
<dutchguy648> kan je mij effe help alsb
<trijntje> dat hangt van het probleem af, wat is er mis?
<dutchguy648> mijn laptop start op maar ik komt niet verder dan de blauw windows skerm
<dutchguy648> ik heb zelfs de data recovery disk probeer maar niet help
<trijntje> dat klinkt meer als een probleem met windows dan met ubuntu
<dutchguy648> ja inderdaad windows 7
<trijntje> dit kanaal is voor problemen met ubuntu, niet  voor problemen met windows
<trijntje> kan je niet terug naar de winkel met die laptop?
<dutchguy648> ok bedankt
<dutchguy648> dag
<Skald_9_> groet
<NoirX>    welkom
<Skald_9_> ik wil een tar.gz installeren omdat de versie uit de ubuntu repo niet meer werkt en verouderd is en dan krijg ik dit : configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Markcortbass> Wat voor app is het? (Of er is al antwoord gegeven?)
<Skald_9_> het is vice (emulator voor oa commodore 64)
<Markcortbass> Op de site van VICE kan je versie 2.2 downloaden. En in de Ubuntu Software Centrum is het versie 2.3? Gaan de versienummers omlaag?
<Markcortbass> Dat is bij Ubuntu 13.10 het geval
<Skald_9_> nee omhoog het is nu 2.4
<Markcortbass> Heb ik een verkeerde site? http://www.viceteam.org/
<Skald_9_> 2.3 zit idd in de repo
<OerHeks> trusty heeft 2.4
<Skald_9_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vice-emu/
<Skald_9_> ah, ik heb 13.04
<Markcortbass> Ah vandaar. (: Een upgrade naar 13.10 brengt 2.3 mee
<Skald_9_> euh, wacht in de repo's is het 2.3 hier
<Skald_9_> die werkte niet
<Skald_9_> daarom probeer ik nu 2.4
<Markcortbass> Ah oke. Ik ga proberen het pakket te installeren (op Ubuntu 13.10)
<Skald_9_> euh, maar dat had ik al gezegd
<Skald_9_> jij zei iets van 2.2, ik was in de war :)
<OerHeks> weet je zeker dat je libc6-dev  hebt? herinstall wil ook wel eens helpen
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-dev
<Skald_9_> ik zal het eens nakijken
<Skald_9_> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 1 opnieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 7 niet opgewaardeerd.
<OerHeks> hmm.. dat zou toevallig zijn, dat ene pakketje
<Markcortbass> Ah excusses! ;)
<Markcortbass> Op deze site installeren ze vice 2.2 in Ubuntu 12.04. Wellicht 2.2 naar 2.4 veranderen en installeren? http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-vice-commodore-64-emulator-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<OerHeks> hee
<OerHeks> onze oosterburen zijn lief
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VICE
<OerHeks> build je met "  ./configure --enable-gnomeui   " ?
<Skald_9_> nee, zal dat eens proberen
<Skald_9_> opnieuw "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<OerHeks> ..see 'config.log' for more details.
<Skald_9_> ja
<Skald_9_> 3120 regels data
<OerHeks> tiep maar over
<Skald_9_> waar moet ik die tonen ?
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> http://paste.nsa.gov/
<Skald_9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6692847/
<Skald_9_> hoe achteraf terug verwijderen ?
<Skald_9_> of gaat dat niet ?
<OerHeks> ik heb even gekeken, en kwam line # 2603 tegen,  cpp: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> en dat cc1 / cc1plus error kwam ik ook al eerder tegen, daar mist een ln symbollink
<OerHeks> deze > http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-help/2006-01/msg00161.html , maar dan even ombouwen naar jouw ubuntu
<OerHeks> ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/i586-mandrake-linux-gnu/3.4.1/cc1 cc1plus >>> ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/cc1 cc1plus #o.i.d.
<OerHeks> zelf even het path checken
 * OerHeks jaagt Drabber een rondje om het park, brb
<Skald_9_> dus naar usr/lib/gcc gaan en dan ?
<OerHeks> je arch kiezen, in mijn geval x86_64-linux-gnu
<OerHeks> en dan 4.7 of 4.7.3 ofzoiets
<OerHeks> in je filemanager dat pad doorlopen, en bij eigenschappen cc1 kijken, en dat pad gebruiken
<Skald_9_> i686-linux-gnu
<Skald_9_> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu’ is een map.
<OerHeks> oke
<Skald_9_> in die map heb ik 4.6  4.6.4  4.7  4.7.3
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je de hoogste wil, de rest is downwards compatible aanwezig, denk ik
<OerHeks> correct me if i am wrong
<Skald_9_> das ook weer een map, met daarin : cc1          crtbeginT.o    crtprec32.o  include-fixed  libgcov.a     libitm.a          liblto_plugin.so.0      libssp_nonshared.a
<Skald_9_> collect2     crtend.o       crtprec64.o  libgcc.a       libgomp.a     libitm.so         liblto_plugin.so.0.0.0  lto1
<Skald_9_> crtbegin.o   crtendS.o      crtprec80.o  libgcc_eh.a    libgomp.so    libitm.spec       libquadmath.a           lto-wrapper
<Skald_9_> crtbeginS.o  crtfastmath.o  include      libgcc_s.so    libgomp.spec  liblto_plugin.so  libquadmath.so
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> je zit goed
<Skald_9_> cc1 ?
<OerHeks> die cc1 linken naar cc1plus
<Skald_9_> die cc1 openen ?
<OerHeks> ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.7.3/cc1 cc1plus
<Skald_9_> dat uitvoeren in deze directory ?
<OerHeks> nee, in je sourcecode dir, waar je begon
<OerHeks> je filemanager heb je alleen gebruikt om even te zien waar het pad heenging
<Skald_9_> ok
<OerHeks> of terminal, dat kan ook natuurlijk
<Skald_9_> ja was via terminal
<Skald_9_> gcc dir ?
<OerHeks> ik denk de vice folder die je uitgepakt hebt?
<Skald_9_> ah ok :)
<OerHeks> ik ben geen grote held met builden, maar na een paar jaar meelezen snap ik soms wel hoe het zit :-D
<Skald_9_> heb het ingetikt, geen errors
<Skald_9_>  ./configure --enable-gnomeui  opnieuw ?
<OerHeks> ja, met dank aan onze oosterburen
<Skald_9_> nog steeds 't zelfde probleem
<Skald_9_> :(
<OerHeks> :-(
<Skald_9_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693058/
<Skald_9_> gcc-c++ opnieuw installeren ?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee meer :-(
<Skald_9_> toch bedankt
<OerHeks> misschien heeft #vice-dev enig hulp?
<OerHeks> wel engels, denk ik
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-05
<NoirX> groeten
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Parsec300> Middag
<lordievader> Hey Parsec300, hoe is het ermee?
<Parsec300> Goed hoor, met jou?
<Parsec300> Nieuw jaar, nieuwe kansen
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker, ben even naar Bitlbee aan het kijken.
<Parsec300> Bitlbee?
<lordievader> Kan je via je IRC client via Facebook, Google+, etc, chatten.
<Parsec300> Lijkt me iets dat ik niet wil :)
<NoirX> hoi
<Kebabfish> aloha
<pjotter> Vraagje over firewalls in Ubuntu: Staat bij een standaardinstallatie de firewall aan? Is het verstandig dit wel/niet te doen? Wel programma zouden jullie adviseren om de firewall te configureren?
<Fermata> Standaard is de firewall uit.
<Fermata> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/veiligheid#TOC-Veiligheid-kort-en-krachtig
<OerHeks> IP tables zit ingebakken, doch leeg.
<Fermata> Ik sluit me aan bij wat op die website staat.
<OerHeks> Ik absoluut niet.
<OerHeks> "ook is er standaard een programmaatje geïnstalleerd om IPtables te bedienen: Uncomplicated Firewall " owja?
<Fermata> Mja, dat niet inderdaad.
<OerHeks> gufw mist
<Fermata> Maar de overwegingen om een firewall te gebruiken bijvorbeeld wel.
<OerHeks> Ja, dat zit wel snor.
<pjotter> Ik heb Gufw geinstalleerd. Daarmee kan ik de firewall aan zetten. Standaard wordt dan inkomend verkeer op 'deny' gezet en uitgaand verkeer op 'allow'. Is dit op zich voldoende?
<OerHeks> ja, de firewall doet een routine, die alle nodige verbindingen detecteert
<pjotter> Ik heb Gufw nu aangezet met de standaard instellingen. Wat betekent dit nu? Dat al het inkomend verkeer wordt tegengehouden?
<OerHeks> Ja, tenzij deze met uitgaand verkeer communiceert.
<pjotter> Ja precies, zoiets dacht ik. Ik bedoel: inkomend verkeer als antwoord op een vraag van bijvoorbeeld firefox zal toch doorgelaten moeten worden.
<Fermata> Soms is hetr waard het gewoon eens te proberen en wat te klungelen.
<Fermata> Leer je meer van.
<pjotter> Aan het klungelen ben ik al :)
<OerHeks> zelf je ip tables schrijven, hostfile prutsen enzo
<pjotter> Ik zie wel dat telkens als ik gufw start, ik de firewall moet 'unlocken'. Betekent dit dat de firewall dan uitstaat of alleen dat gufw nog geen root rechten heeft om de instellingen te veranderen?
<lordievader> Het tweede.
<OerHeks> dat laatste, unlock hem, zet hem aan, en reboot.
<pjotter> ok
<OerHeks> dan zul je weer moeten 'unlocken' en dan zie je pas dat hij nogsteeds aanstaat.
<pjotter> Dus als ik hem aan zet, blijft ie aan?
<OerHeks> vreemd, maar wel lekker
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> ik snap 'm
<OerHeks> Ik vind dat een design fout.
<pjotter> Niet handig idd.
<OerHeks> zelfs unpriv users moeten kunnen zien dat hij aanstaat
<pjotter> Je denkt: hee, staat ie nou uit of aan?
<OerHeks> psies, foute info zelfs :-D
<lordievader> Denk dat het komt omdat iptables in de kernel zit ingebakken.
<OerHeks> uhuh
<pjotter> Ik kwam laatst een boek tegen "Linux Firewalls" van ene Robert L. Ziegler.  Tamelijk dik boek over firewalls in Linux. Het werkt veel met ipchains. Zou dat wat zijn, of is dat al gedateerd? Boek is uit 2002.
<lordievader> Volgens mij werkt iptables met ipchains. Maar ik ken de nitty-gritty van iptables niet heel geweldig.
<pjotter> Ik heb geen flauw idee. Vandaar mijn vraag. Ik hoor vaak over iptables. Maar het boek gaat vooral over ipchains.
<OerHeks> ehm, als ik het goed heb, is ipchains de voorloper van iptables in de kernel
<OerHeks> ipchains does not support forwarding ports o.a.
<pjotter> ah ok. Ipchains is wellicht een beetje achterhaald door iptables?
<OerHeks> dunno, ik zou dan zelf ook moeten googlen
<pjotter> Ik dnek het wel. Ik zie nu dat de thrird edition van dit boek ineens wel handeld over iptables.
<OerHeks> mooie boekenkastvulling
<pjotter> Ik dnek, jij dnekt, hij dnekt, jullie dnekken. :)
<pjotter> Ik moet eens leren wat netter te typen :)
<OerHeks> beter dan boeken van Dan Brown verzamelen ... ow wacht
<pjotter> Doe mij maar Sam Brown
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-29
<Soul-Sing> goedemiddag
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-30
<quipe> hallo, ik heb een probleempje, Ubuntu naast Windows 7 (64) geïnstalleerd maar kan windows niet meer opstarten doordat tijdens het keuzemenu om Ubuntu of Windows te starten mijn toetsenbord niet werkt dus ook de pijltjestoetsen niet, pas nadat Ubuntu vanzelf is gestart doet het toetsenbord het....Hoe kan dit verholpen worden, is dit een bekend probleem?
<Kebabfish> quipe: wat voor toetsenbord?
<Kebabfish> note to self: voortaan even kijken of de vraagsteller nog online is...
<pakee> hi
<pakee> kan iemand mij helpen
<pakee> Ik heb. dringend geld nodig
<pakee> betaal volgende week terug
<pakee> 3000 euro nodig vandaag
<pakee> anders wordt ik met mijn kind op straat gezet morgen
<Fermata> Hoe komt dat zo?
<systeem> Fermata: maak jij ff die 3000 euro over
<Muad_Dibber_> hoe verzin je het.
<OerHeks> zonder iban nummer achter te laten, ook nog
<systeem> ik had het gelijk gedaan
<OerHeks> heb je bitcoins, Fermata ?
<Wobbo> Hey
<Wobbo> Waar moet ik naar kijken om ervoor te zorgen dat een Windows hd automatisch verbonden.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-31
<dberkouwer> Hallo, Wie kan mij helpen met een openvpn probleempje
<lotuspsychje> dberkouwer: wat is het probleem juist?
<dberkouwer> Wat mij tot nu toe is gelukt, is het installeren van openvpn op mijn ubuntu server 14.04
<dberkouwer> ook het configureren van een openvpn file lukt, alleen weet ik niet of dit de juiste instellingen zijn.
<dberkouwer> De poort op mijn router heb ik ook opengezet naar mijn server toe.
<dberkouwer> echter krijg ik geen verbinding
<dberkouwer> Wat ook vreemd is, is dat ik op mijn laptop de openvpn gui heb geinstalleerd en de configuratiefile in de juiste map heb gezet maar ik niet een menu krijg als ik rechtermuisknop op het icoontje doe
<lotuspsychje> mss hier wat te vinde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<dberkouwer> ok, deze heb ik tot nu gebruikt: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<lotuspsychje> kheb zelf nog nooit installed, maar router en firewall zullen wellicht open moeten zetten
<marcv> -/quit
<DanNL|2015> Gelukkig nieuwjaar!
<mlankhorst> gelukkig nieuwjaar
* Fermata changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen:  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
* Fermata changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Gelukkig nieuwjaar! | Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels |Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-01
<NoirX> goede morgen
<xatr0z> gelukkig nieuwjaar
<lord4163> xatr0z: Gelukkig nieuwjaar :)
<Bernard_> allereerst mijn beste wensen voor 2015... nu mijn 1e probleempje dit jaar: ik kan van miniclip.com geen speeltjes meer laden in firefox...schijnt iets met de java te zijn...nu meen ik te weten dat er een plug in bestaat die je via de terminal installeert en die werkt voor alle browsers op je pc in 1 keer...iemand hier enig idee over? Alvast dank...
<ichat> Bernard_, ik weet niet wat je bedoeld maar als je *buntu-resticted-extras  installeerd en al dan niet  via  webupd8 sun's java8 pakt dan heb je wel zo'n beetje alles gedaan wat je kunt doen
<Bernard_> de restricted extras stonden er altijd er altijd al op... ik heb ooit een command line gevonden die het probleem oploste maar die vind ik helaas niet meer terug
<Guest9323> beste wensen iedereen!
<Guest9323> en kan iemand helpen al in het nieuwe jaar?
<Guest9323> ik heb namelijk een opstartprobleem
<Monsterpolo_> hallo
<Monsterpolo_> ik kan een vraag je kan ik op nokia lumia 630 ubuntu phone installeren ?
<OerHeks> nee, v.a. Cortex A9, en die lumnia is A7 http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/operators-and-oems
<Monsterpolo_> thx
<burt> kan iemand helpen
<Guest60749> Ik heb ubuntu 14.04 , gisteren werkte het nog perfect maar nu start hij niet meer op. ik heb al in recovery mode geprobeerd maar ook dit doet niks. Ik heb wel gezien dat ik een paar bad sectors heb. Kan ik via de live cd mijn schijf herstellen?
<OerHeks> bad sectors zijn niet te repareren.
<OerHeks> sterker, het worden er vanzelf meer.
<Guest60749> en is er een mogeijkheid om ubuntu nog te kunnen opstarten?
<Maikel> how stop
<OerHeks> Ik denk het niet, boot met een live cd en red je data, vervang de hdd
<Maikel> wat je ook doet
<Maikel> af blijven
<Maikel> uitzetten nu, per direct en kom dan weer terug
<Guest60749> ik zit op een andere pc dus
<Maikel> staat die andere uit?
<Maikel> diegene met bad sectors?
<Guest60749> ja
<Maikel> ok
<Maikel> Wat je wilt doen is per direct een volledige image trekken, om zoveel mogelijk dataverlies tegen te gaan
<Maikel> Dat doe je met DD
<Maikel> heb je een mogelijkheid om die schijf extern te hangen?
<OerHeks> Staat er wel belangrijke data op?
<Guest60749> nee
<Maikel> ohhhh
<Maikel> dan ga je hem stress testen
<Guest60749> is eigelijk niet zo belangrijk
<Maikel> download testdisk
<Maikel> en slinger die pc daar mee aan
<Maikel> en dan smart tests uitvoeren
<OerHeks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<Guest60749> moet ik opstarten met de live cd dan?
<Maikel> ehh testdisk
<Maikel> of livecd ja
<Maikel> What ever floats your boat
<Guest60749> :)
<Maikel> als ik je een advies mag geven dat OerHeks bekrachtigd: ga een andere hdd vinden
<Guest60749> ubuntu staat op een partitie van die schijf, met ook win 7 op
<Guest60749> die werkt nog wel
<Maikel> bad sectors is vaak dat een platter kapot is
<Maikel> de patient is terminaal
<Guest60749> een domme vraag misschien, kan ik testdisk installeren via de live cd?
<OerHeks> nee, schrijf niks op die hdd, draai testdisk live
<OerHeks> op diezelfde pagina staat hoe
<Guest60749> euhm sla me dood , maar ik kan toch alleen maar downloaden daar?
<Maikel> ja de .iso
<Maikel> en die plug je op een usb stickkie
<OerHeks> nee hoor, er zijn veel meer pagina's http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Guest60749> mag ik de alt linux rescue nemen?
<Maikel> je mag van mij alles nemen
<Maikel> jou leven :)
<Guest60749> ik probeer gewoon de testdisk iso te vinden maar ik geraak er niet uit , dit is al een hele opdracht voor mij :p
<Maikel> nee, je hebt daar systemrescue voor nodig
<Maikel> in die live distro zit testdisk
<Guest60749> ok
<Guest60749> ik ga morgen verder doen , bedankt alvast
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-02
<JanJ> Kan iemand mij adviseren over aanschaf van een (eenvoudige) webcam, die automatisch herkend wordt onder Ubuntu 14.04? Ik heb een Acer Aspire 5310 laptop en zou daar voor graag een webcam aanschaffen die het meteen doet als je de USB-kabel in de laptop steekt.
<lord4163> http://www.logitech.com/nl-be/product/hd-webcam-c270
<lord4163> Ik heb nooit echt problemen gehad met webcams, die doen het meestal altijd.
<lord4163> JanJ: Hier nog een lijst met webcams die werken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<JanJ> Hartelijk dank!
<Cees> omdat de pagina erg verouderd was een nieuwe gemaakt over torbrowser, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Tor
<Maikel> lekker dan
<Maikel> Geen oproep om mee te doen aan het tor netwerk
<Maikel> pakken wat je kan, maar niets terug geven :S
<Fermata> Mooi gedaan, Cees.
<Cees> Maikel: wat mij betreft is het _geen_ oproep tor te gaan gebruiken maar informatie om het te _kunnen_ gebruiken
<Maikel> ah zoals een free beer?
<Maikel> en waaorm zou je er niet toe oproepen?
<Cees> waarom zou ik wel?
<Maikel> https://github.com/Pr0x13/iDict
<Maikel> ehh
<Maikel> http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/nsa-documents-attacks-on-vpn-ssl-tls-ssh-tor-a-1010525.html
<Maikel> toegegeven ik vind dit artikel al heeel radikaal voor ubuntu nl
<lord4163> iScriptkiddie :)
<Maikel> gelukkig niet een pr0n link
<lord4163> :)
<lord4163> Volgens mij is het een wiki, dus kan iedereen bijdragen.
<Maikel> het valt ook niet onder de categorie veiligheid zoals die nu gesteld wordt
<Maikel> eerder op privacy en anonimiteit
<ichat> Maikel,  een van de balangrijkste wapens in een al dan niet virtuele oorlog  is zorgen dat de gast met het pistool je niet opmerkt  en zijn loop lekker elders richt
<ichat> dus anonimiteit is weldegelijk een maatregel die je kunt nemen om veiliger te zijn
<cor_> ik heb een nieuwe HP pavillion laptop geinstalleerd met Ubuntu 14.04 nu kan ik de schermresolutie in schermen niet aanpassen blijft op 800x600 staan
<trijntje> cor_: heb je geprobeerd om drivers te installeren?
<cor_> welke drivers moet ik dan hebben
<lord4163> Open het dash en zoek naar extra stuurprogramma's
<trijntje> ubuntu kan die zelf opzoeken. Instellingen -> Software & updates -> Extra
<Maikel> ik weet heel goed wat tor is en wat het voor mensen doet
<Maikel> zelf daar ik actief bij met 2 exid nodes
<Maikel> en was zo juist op het CCC om verhalen uit 'the crypto trenches' te horen
<trijntje> Cees: Nice, maar is het niet handiger om wat wildcards in het 'tar' commando te zetten zodat het ook voor toekomstige versies werkt?
<Maikel> het is erg jammer dat de tor bundle niet verwerkt is in de apt repositories
<trijntje> Maikel: kan je niet zelf een stukje over meehelpen met het tor project onderaan de pagina zetten?
<lord4163> Maikel: Merkte ik ook al op. Echter op Arch is het simpelweg, packer -S tor-browser-en :)
<Cees> trijntje: wildcards in het tar commando is wel een goede tip
<Maikel> hmm Ik denk dat we het wiel op nieuw uit vinden
<Maikel> Rejo Zenger heeft een goed artikel geschreven ove rhet opzetten van een tor exit node
<Maikel> maar ik ben vooral bang met het niveau van eind gebruikers in ubuntu zij in problemen komen
<Maikel> zoals het mengen van prive internet verkeer
<Fermata> En je wilt wel het maken van een node op de wiki hebben?
<Maikel> of niet weten hoe rDNS gezet wordt.
<Fermata> Dat vind ik wat tegenstrijdig.
<Maikel> Is het ook.
<lord4163> Cees: Of gewoon naar je downloads map gaan en rechtermuisknop op het tar.gz bestand en uitpakken. Waarom newbies afschrikken met al dat terminal geweld?
<Maikel> maar goed, het is wel goed zo
<Maikel> OTR + PGP er nog bij
<Fermata> Draag vooral ze
<Maikel> en dan voor de lame asses : cryptocat
<Fermata> f bij aan de wiki, Maikel.
<Maikel> ik zou het outsourcen
<Maikel> aan bekwamere mensen
<Maikel> https://www.bof.nl/ons-werk/internetvrijheid-toolbox/
<Maikel> ^-- een verwijzing zou al goed genoeg izjn
<Maikel> Deze mensen houden hun kennis ook up2date
<cor_> ik heb een video driver geprobeerd (niet vrij) maar het werkt niet ik kan niet naar een andere schermresolutie
<trijntje> en wellicht een starter er bij zetten zodat je het vanuit de Dash kunt openen
<trijntje> cor_: heb je opnieuw opgestart na het installeren?
<Maikel> cees heeft hier ook van gepikt
<Cees> die verwijzing staat er en de bof pagina geeft wel uitleg maar geen installatieinstrusties voor ubuntulinux
<Maikel> Cees: heb je rejo al geport hiervoor?
<lord4163> cor_: Heb je opnieuw opgestart?
<Cees> voor het zelf draaien van een exitnode is wel enige technische kennis nodig. Te veel voor de nl-wiki?
<Cees> ik ken https://www.bof.nl/2014/08/15/het-tor-netwerk-helpen-zonder-iemand-dwars-te-zitten/
<Maikel> die ja
<Maikel> met een reduced exit policy
<cor_> het heeft gewerkt ik had nioet opnieuw opgestart, hartelijk bedankt
<Maikel> Cees: en dan een verwijzijng naar de abuse mails
<Maikel> want zelfs Fermata weet dat ik die regelmatig nu krijg
<lord4163> cor_: Perfect! :)
<Fermata> Maikel: ?
<Maikel> abuse mails
<Fermata> Ik heb geen idee waar je het over hebt. :+
<Maikel> ok
<Maikel> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorAbuseTemplates <-- deze cees
<Cees> trijntje: uitpakken lukt uiteraard ook via Nautilus maar hoe start je met de muis het script start-tor-browser? Bij eigenschappen, rechten heb ik uitvoerbaar aangevinkt maar het script opent met gedit.
<Cees> uiteraard was de vorige vraag niet alleen voor trijntje, wie een (eenvoudige!) oplossing zonder terminalvernster weet mag het zeggen
<Maikel> je zou het kunnens scripten
<Maikel> ik heb een symbolic link naar /usr/local/bin
<Maikel> en ik pak altijd de tor client (die regelmatig geupdate moet worden) op dezelfde plek uit
<Cees> tip over wildcard heb ik opgenomen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Tor#Torbrowser
<lord4163> Cees: Zal effe kijken
<ichat> Cees, ik snap dat eigenlijk juist nooit een van de reden waarom er zoveel  'cli-geweld' is  is niet omdat het niet met de muis kan,  maar omdat   typ  x y z  letter voor leter over  of doe copypaste makkelijker is dan een instructie ga  30px omhoog met je muis en klik 2 maal ;)
<ichat> het hele probleem van installatie instructions is toch al dat mensen lettterlijk doen zonder enige eigen nadenken ... van wat ze menen dat jij (als expert) ze opdroeg zelfs  rm /*  zou nog letterlijk worden over genomen door 99%  van alle users
<trijntje> Cees: starten zou met ~/Downloads/tor-browser_nl/start-tor-browser in de terminal moeten werken
 * commandoline start tor browser bundle d.m.v. een .desktop bestand. Da's klik-vriendelijk. Misschien dat van dat bestand een download van te maken is?
<trijntje> een .desktop file zou kunnen, maar daarin mag je geen relative path gebruiken
<trijntje> dus het moet /home/commandoline/Downloads zijn, ipv ~/Downloads, dus dat is voor elk systeem ander
<commandoline> ah, dat vroeg ik me net af. De mijne heeft idd een absoluut path.
<commandoline> (http://paste.ubuntu.com/9660632/)
<lord4163> Cees: Type dit in je terminal gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences executable-text-activation ask
<systeem> ichat: denk je  dat jouw voorbeeld om /* te verwijderen ooit in de man page van rm zou komen te staan als voorbeeld?
<lord4163> Cees: http://i.imgur.com/JXlmSYM.jpg en dan uitvoeren
<Cees> lord4163: mooi werk maar om nu (alleen vanwege een tor-browser) nautilus setting aan te passen? Bovendien ben je nog niet van het gebruik van een terminal af (en daar was het om begonnen).
<lord4163> Cees: Inderdaad, voorheen was dit de default instelling, weet niet waarom dit veranderd is?
<ichat> systeem, nou ik mag hopen van niet want dat zou wel bijzonder pijnlijk zijn - maar daar ging het ook niet om het ging om  grafische besturing v/s texuele besturing
<Cees> via het forum krijg ik de opmerking of het wel zo verstandig is de Nederlandstalige versie te adviseren. http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=87365.msg938346#msg938346
<trijntje> ik denk niet dat websites de taal van de tor browser kunnen achterhalen
<systeem> volgens mij heeft de tor browser een eigen aangepaste useragent
<systeem> (waar de taal uit is gestript)
<Cees> trijntje: checked bij panopticlick.eff.org maar daar staat en-us en ik gebruik de vertaalde Nederlandstalige torbrowser
<Cees> dus maakt dat niet uit
<trijntje> Cees: is het systeem ook Nederlands? Als dat zo is zegt tor idd altijd en_us tegen websites
<Cees> als ik met mijn eigen FF naar panopticlick ga zie ik bij HTTP-ACCEPT nl (bij de Nederlandse torbrowser en-us)
<Cees> ofwel, het maakt niet uit in welke taal je de torbrowser gebruikt.
<Postbushd> Beste Hulpverleners bij deze nog de beste wensen en bedankt voor alle support in 2014. Een onervearen xubuntu gebruiker. :)
<lord4163> Postbushd: Insgelijks!
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-03
<lordzett> hmmm probeer kubuntu op te waderen en krijg deze melding :Ophalen van cdrom://Lubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release i386 (20141022.1)/dists/utopic/Release is mislukt  Kon de verwachte regel 'main/binary-amd64/Packages' niet vinden in Editiebestand (foutieve regel in sources.list of misvormd bestand)
<lordzett> , E:Sommige indexbestanden konden niet worden opgehaald. Deze zijn genegeerd, of oude versies zijn gebruikt.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<smile> wie zegt dat, lordievader? :o
<lordievader> Ik... je ziet mijn nick ervoor staan?
<smile> nee hoor, ik zie niks :P
<lordzett> goeie moggel
<mandje> goedemiddag. beste wensen voor de hele room.
<mandje> ik heb 4 schijven van 160GB en wil een software raid creeeren voor snelheid en redundancy. welke kan ik dan het beste nemen? ik dacht aan raid5 maar dat is niet persee snel?
<lord4163> ZFS mirror
<lord4163> Of mdraid raid 10 als je data niet belangrijk is.
<mandje> voor een ZFS mirror te weinig geheugen denk ik. 2GB beschikbaar.
<lord4163> Onzin
<lord4163> mandje: Je kan je ARC zo klein maken als je wilt.
<lord4163> mandje: Mirror is snelste en veiligste.
<mandje> lord4163: ik zal me weer es in ZFS verdiepen dan. maar er kwam toch ook een nieuw filesystem aan.. bfs geloof ik. uiteindelijk te prefereren boven ZFS. is dat al betrouwbaar?
<lord4163> mandje: Ugh nee.
<lord4163> btrfs
<lord4163> http://blog.delphix.com/matt/2014/06/06/zfs-stripe-width/
<mandje> tnx
<lord4163> mandje: https://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/ways-in-which-zfs-is-better-than-btrfs
<lord4163> mandje: en ik gebruik lz4 op mijn hele pool, btrfs heeft slechts enkele shitty algo's.
<mandje> lord4163: je bent overtuigend. :)  maar root fs moet buiten de raidz vallen begrijp ik?
<lord4163> Nee, je kan je root ook op ZFS installeren als je wilt, alleen moet je /boot partitie ext4 zijn.
<mandje> ok. en die /boot hoeft maar 100MB groot bijv. . zoiets kan ik me van een LVM opzet herinneren.
<lord4163> Bijvoorbeeld, ik maak hem meestal minimaal 1GB, dan heb je nog wat ruimte.
<lord4163> Persoonlijk heb ik een SSD met mijn OS, en aparte 2x3TB ZFS mirror met al mijn data. Al mijn mappen in /home Documenten, Afbeeldingen, heb ik symbolisch gelinkt naar /data
<lord4163> (op die SSD gebruik ik gewoon EXT4)
<mandje> aha. ok. ik heb ook nog wel een SSD van 64GB liggen.  het is een NAS projectje.  met 4x die 160GB schijven dus. en daarnaast nog een 200G, 320G.  omdat een ZFS pool niet makkelijk later uit te breiden is:  wat kan van deze verzameling allemaal in 1e instantie in die pool gooien?  hoe flexibel werkt het in de praktijk?
<lord4163> Ah ok een NAS, ik zou dan FreeBSD gebruiken of FreeNAS (voor als je een GUI wilt). Wat je dan kan doen is het OS op die SSD installeren of op de harde schijven gelijk.
<lord4163> Ik vind het fijner om de zfs pool apart te houden, zo is het makkelijker te importeren/exporteren in de toekomst.
<lord4163> En dan moet bedenken, is performance echt zo belangrijk? Het is namelijk een NAS die gebottlenecked word door hoogstens een Gigabit netwerk == 100MB/s max.
<mandje> lijkt me ook een goed idee. zfs pool apart. maar schijven voor die pool moeten allemaal zelfde formaat hebben?  (of partities hebben op dat formaat?)
<lord4163> Ja gewoon de hele schijf gebruiken kun je dan.
<mandje> mmm. performance. maar hoe snel is een 5400rpm harddisk?  nog altijd sneller dan die 100MB/s?
<lord4163> Ligt er aan
<lord4163> Ik zou zoiets doen http://pastie.org/9810957
<lord4163> Later kun je hem uitbreiden, bijvoorbeeld kun je die 320 en 200gb vervangen voor wat 4TB ofzo :p Een voor een, laat ze resilveren en klaar.
<mandje> wow lord4163. dank je wel.  maar eigenlijk is ZFS wel overkill voor een NAS zeg je ook. vanwege de 100MB/s bottleneck is redundancy systeem genoeg. zijn er dan niet simpelere oplossingen?
<lord4163> mandje: Nee ik bedoel dat je geen mirror hoeft te doen dan, maar dat een RAIDZ voldoende is.
<mandje> ok. moet me even verder inlezen om het verschil te leren kennen.
<lord4163> mandje: Ja lees dit http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1452380
<lord4163> en dan vooral over self healing http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/bitrot-and-atomic-cows-inside-next-gen-filesystems/
<lord4163> Ik ben afk
<ynze> Memo: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS working!
<ynze> All> Groet!
<tinus_> hallo
<tinus_> ik heb een vraag
<tinus_> ik probeer een nieuwe versie van Telegram desktop te kopieeren naar usr/lib maar dat lukt niet ook niet met sudo rechten
<tinus_> t is me eerder wel een keer gelukt en toen heb ik cp - een letter die ik niet meer weet
<tinus_> iemand een idee?
<tinus_> ik heb ook -u geprobeert omdat ik een bestaand bestand wil updaten maar helaas
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-04
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mlankhorst> morge
<lordievader> o/
<cor_> Hoe kan ik bestanden overzetten van mijn oude laptop naar mijn nieuwe. Wanneer ik wil copieren naar een usb stick krijg ik kan niet is alleen lezen .Ik heb getracht de rechten te wijzigen maar dat lukt niet het blijft alleen lezen. H
<lotuspsychje> probeer eens sudo nautilus
<lotuspsychje> en kopieer vandaar uit
<cor_> heb ik geprobeerd maar nautilus geeft een error melding in de terminal : "failed to register client: GDBus. Error org free desktop DBus. Error Service Unknown: The name Gnome.org
<lordievader> cor_: Krijg je dezelfde error met gksudo?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: sudo gebruiken voor grafische aplicaties kun je (rechten) problemen mee krijgen.
<cor_> ik krijg dezelfde error meldingen
<lordievader> Switch op de stick?
<cor_> Nee, heeft niets met de stick te maken een data cd lukt ook niet
<lordievader> cor_: Kun je de output van 'mount' pastebinnen?
<cor_> Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoeld
<lordievader> cor_: Open een terminal tik 'mount', druk op enter, copieer de output naar http://paste.ubuntu.com en plaats de link naar jouw paste hier.
<trijntje> Typ mount in een terminal en zet de uitvoer op pastebin.com
<cor_> heb ik gedaan
<cor_>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19  	  /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) none on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs
<trijntje> cor_: heb je het ook p pastebin gezet? Dit is niet te lezen
<cor_> ja het staat ook op pastebin
<trijntje> cor_: je moet de link naar jouw paste hier plaatsen zodat we het kunnen zien
<cor_> Betreft conversatie bestanden overzetten  en aanpassing rechten. ik ben per ongeluk er uit geweest.ik zal de mount op pastbin zetten maar weet niet hoe de link naar hier moet
<trijntje> Gewoon de url uit Firefox kopiëren en hier plakken
<cor_> Sorry ik was weer even weg. Zal even opnieuw mounten en dan op pastebin zetten http://paste.ubuntu.com/9671138/
<trijntje> Ik zie maar 1 harddisk daar, namelijk die waar ubuntu op staat
<cor_> klopt
<trijntje> Ok, dus wat is het probleem?
<cor_> het probleem is dat ik de bestanden op deze laptop wil overzetten naar een andere laptop en ik deze bestanden niet kan kopieren op een cd  op usb stick. ik krijg telkens de mededeling alleen lezen . ik heb geprobeerd de rechten van de bestanden te wijzigen maar dat gaat niet het blijft alleen lezen. Ik kan dus geen enkel bestand overzetten.
<cor_> sudo nautilus geeft error meldingen dar kan ik dus ook niets mee
<trijntje> Maar ik zie in de paste dat er helemaal geen USB of cd op de pc aangesloten is
<cor_> Ook dat klopt ik had hem eruit gehaald. zal
<cor_> ik zal het opnieuw doen met de stick erin
<cor__> Ik ben weer terug en zit nu op de laptop die de problemen met map rechten geeft ik heb de stick erin zitten.http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9671303/
<cor__> ik heb 2 laptops draaien op Ubuntu 14.04. de oudste machine heeft een probleem met rechten van mappen en bestanden.Ik wil de bestanden van de oudste machine overzetten naar de nieuwe maar bij kopieren van mappen krijg ik steeds de melding alleen lezen en dus kan ik niet kopieren.Ik heb getracht nautilus op deze laptop te zetten maar krijg  error messages dat gaat dus ook niet. Hoe krijg ik nu de bestanden op de nieuwe laptop.
<cor__> Ik heb geprobeerd de rechten te wijzigen maar dat gaat niet.
<cor__> Hier is de mount van deze laptop met de usb stick erinhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9671303/
<lordievader> cor__: Dat is geen rechten probleem, lijkt mij, fat32 kent geen unix permissies.
<cor__> betekent dit dat ik de stick moet formatteren in ntfs of ext4
<trijntje> cor__: probeer eens een lege map op die stick aan te maken
<cor__> dat gaat niet
<cor__> ik krijg dezelfde melding Alleen lezen
<cor__> ik heb de stick geformatteerd en nu werkt het wel. hartelijk dank voor alle moeite ik ben weer heel gelukkig
<trijntje> nou, cor bekijkt het maar, hij is elke keer verdwenen
<lord4163> trijntje: probleem toch opgelost?
<carla> goedenavond,
<Guest40349> hoe kan ik een handtekening aan berichten in Thunderbird maken?
<ichat> Guest40349,  google pgp
<lord4163> ichat: dat is geen handtekening
<ichat> lord4163,  message signing natuurlijk is dat een handtekening - een betere dan elke andere ;)
<lord4163> ichat: hij bedoelde gewoon een handtekening, een tekst die automatisch in je mail wordt gezet :)
<ichat> hmmz -  raar eigenlijk dat  bedrijven als google en overigen niet vanuit den beginnen al  keysigning  ondersteunen
<trijntje> lord4163: je hebt gelijk, ik had zn laatste bericht verkeerd gelezen
<lordievader> ichat: Dat is niet heel gek, targeted ads..
<mlankhorst> signing verifieerd alleen dat iemand het bericht stuurt hoor, encryptie laat anderen het niet lezen
<lordievader> Hmm, dat is waar, maar als het ene wordt gesupport word het andere (bijna) automatisch ook gesupport.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-04
<TheEagerPadawan> hoe ik heb een oud programma die van source gebuild is wanneer er nog geen ppa bestond, nu heeft iemand die ppa toegevoegd en het programma geinstalleerd.
<TheEagerPadawan> Je kan al raden wat het probleem is het commando gaat nog altijd naar de oude versie
<TheEagerPadawan> de vraag is nu hoe link ik het commando aan de nieuwe versie en kuis ik de oude versie op
<selckin> kijken of het een uninstall heeft als je de originele build dir nog hebt
<selckin> anders gewoon de files verwijderen
<TheEagerPadawan> gns3: /usr/bin/gns3 /etc/gns3 /usr/local/bin/gns3 /usr/share/gns3 /usr/share/man/man1/gns3.1.gz
<selckin> commandos worden gezocht in directories die in je $PATH variable staan, de oude is dus eerst
<TheEagerPadawan> pj@wophr:/usr/bin$ $PATH
<TheEagerPadawan> bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such file or directory
<selckin> echo $PATH
<TheEagerPadawan> pj@wophr:/usr/bin$ echo $PATH
<TheEagerPadawan> pj@wophr:/usr/bin$ echo $PATH
<TheEagerPadawan> sec
<selckin> moet het niet weten
<selckin> maar ergens in een van die paden staat de binary die het runt
<TheEagerPadawan> http://pastebin.com/jiV1GhD0
<TheEagerPadawan> gns3 gaat naar versie 1.3.7 , /usr/bin/gns3 gaat naar versie 1.3.13
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: /usr/local/bin staat eerder in je path ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> juist ook gezien ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> de vraag is wat ik hier kan van molesteren
<TheEagerPadawan> aha mv gns2 gns3.bak
<TheEagerPadawan> maakt van z'n oren dat dat er geen zo'n file bestaat in /usr/local/bin
<TheEagerPadawan> hoe zeg ik gastje zoekt eens in /usr/bin ;)
<selckin> $ which gn
<selckin> zegt welke het runt als je "gn" uitvoerd
<TheEagerPadawan> zegt /usr/bin/gns3
<TheEagerPadawan> maar als ik gns3 in cli uitvoer klaat hij over de /usr/local/bin/gns3
<lordievader> Ik zou ook je eigen gecompilde versie deinstalleren.
<TheEagerPadawan> http://pastebin.com/RJhSLjE2
<selckin> do eens $  hash -r
<selckin> $ gns3
<TheEagerPadawan> +1 penguin voor selckin ;)
<selckin> gns3 -> /usr/loca/bin was gecached (hash -r cleared)
<TheEagerPadawan> got ya
<TheEagerPadawan> eventjes dezelfde behandeling geven voor gns3server
<Henk_> Hallo, wil Ubuntu live downloaden en draaien zonder een dvd te maken. Daarna vanaf een usb schijf.
<Henk_> vanwege een oude computer
<Henk_> maar wat ik ook doe, de iso wil persee naar een dvd. en dat gaat dus niet op deze computer. Acer 5 jaar oud, 3MB geheugen en HD 250
<Henk_> wat zijn de opties=
<OerHeks> Henk_, ge kan prima de iso op USB zetten, zorg wel voor een usb die groter is dan 1 gb.
<Henk_> ik heb wel de iso gekopieerd maar dat dat verandert niets
<janwillem> hi
<janwillem> ik probeer te instaleren maar mijn computer blijft opstarten in windows
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-05
<McKor> hallo, ik heb xampp geinstalleerd, ik schrijf 'sudo schmod +x xampp-linux-x-x64-5.5.30-6-installer.run in de terminal en hij antwoordt vindt het dossier niet!
<SCHAAP137> schmod is fou
<SCHAAP137> *fout
<SCHAAP137> zou chmod moeten zijn
<lordievader> McKor: Is het niet handiger om hem uit de repo te trekken? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<SCHAAP137> McKor: kijk aub uit met zomaar dingen copypasten van internet he
<McKor> ok, bedankt!
<ingrid> Ik heb even hulp nodig. Ik heb ubuntu succesvol geinstalleerd op mijn nieuwe computer. Ik kan hem bij het inloggen selecteren, maar dan kom ik net echt ver.
<ingrid> Ik krijg even een donker scherm en dan een pagina waar ik opnieuw kan opstarten of een bios-achtig iets uitkom waar ik vrijwel niets aan mag passen.
<ingrid> Kan iemand me helpen? Mijn vraag staat al een tijdje open.
<Kebabfish> ingrid: zie het niet als onwil, maar het probleem komt me niet 123 bekend voor
<ingrid> I need some help getiing Ubuntu running on my new computer. It has been succesfully installed. When I login I can choose Ubuntu. It seems to start, I get a blackish screen. But then a little later a window pops up that allows me to restart or go to UEFI. But there I can not really adjust anything much.
<dzho> ingrid: can you get a prompt if you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1
<dzho> ?
<dzho> pardon, ik spreek Nederlands niet zo goed
<ingrid> ik spreek nederlands
<ingrid> but also english if that is easier
<dzho> for me it is, dank u wel
<ingrid> you are welcome
<dzho> Ctrl-Alt-F1 may allow you to get to what is called a "virtual terminal"
<dzho> if the problem is with the graphics settings, this can allow some debugging and reconfiguration
<dzho> it is much more tolerant of graphics misconfiguration
<dzho> which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ingrid> I am now using 14.04 lite 32-bits
<ingrid> I don't get a virtual terminal but some Intel graphics window
<dzho> hmm.
<dzho> perhaps restart, and instead of logging in, try Ctrl-Alt-F1 at that point?
<ingrid> I did find a dos-terminal and a Window supershell
<dzho> are you sure it's windows?
<ingrid> window 8
<dzho> so, you've made this dual-boot
<ingrid> yes
 * dzho is unfamiliar with the "lite" version.
<dzho> is that Xubuntu?
<ingrid> No just a minimum installation
<dzho> did you pass through a grub boot prompt?
<ingrid> I am not sure what that is, but I see nothing more than a blackish screen until the window pops up
<ingrid> but it takes some time before that happens
<dzho> are you at the Ubuntu log in window again?
<dzho> or at the "restart or go to UEFI" window?
<dzho> we can worry about grub later :-)
<ingrid> I can only go there at the moment when I re-start the computer, but then I loose this connection
<dzho> ok, perhaps I misunderstand what you mean by "when I login"
<dzho> are you entering a username and password?
<ingrid> you are correct I should say when I start the OS
<dzho> aha, thanks.
<dzho> I suspect the ubuntu installation is incomplete or damaged in some way
<dzho> the part where you choose Ubuntu may be the grub window.  grub is a bootloader, which allows you to choose amongst operating systems shortly after starting the computer.
<ingrid> Can I uninstall it and download again?
<dzho> does the window where you choose ubuntu look like this? https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GRUB_screenshot.png
<dzho> (some of the words may be different, but that is the general look)
<ingrid> I did switch back from 64-bits to 32-bits which I had on my old computer
<ingrid> I start my computer I get the HP-logo and the I can choose between Windows and Ubuntu, that is where I select Ubuntu
<dzho> and does the window in which you make the selection look like the screenshot at the URL above?
<ingrid> Not really
<dzho> hmm.  it might be the windows bootloader, then, about which I know very little anymore :(
<ingrid> I get two blue buttons to select the OS
<dzho> sorry, unless someone else in this channel has a better idea, the best I can do now is suggest you try to get help from a local linux user group or hackerspace.
<dzho> or from Canonical
<ingrid> I have already contact the Ubuntu support point
<ingrid> Anyway thank you very much for your advice and time, much appreciated
<dzho> ingrid: graag gedaan.
<dzho> I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<ingrid> well it also reassures me somewhat, I was really getting frustrated I could not get it to work myself.....
<zippo^> hoi, weet iemand welke programma kan ik meerdere pdf's in één pdf samenvoegen?
<Maikel> pdfmod
<Maikel> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/PdfMod
<zippo^> Yeah, pdfunite works it great under the terminal, I have a got a tips from another MATE'er :-D
<ramiof> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-06
<ingrid> I have just installed gparted on an usb-stick, but I can not get it to run Not as an app or from the commandline
<marcv> Iemand aanwezig met php/owncloud kennis?
<marcv> Ik heb een owncloud installatie op ubuntu server 14.04 gedaan maar kan van buiten lan owncloud niet bereiken.
<marcv> Intern lukt goed, vanuit buiten het lan krijg ik de melding: "U benadert de server vanaf een niet vertrouwd domein. Configureer de trusted domain instelling in config.php."
<marcv> Wat achtergrond info: Ik heb geen eigen domein, server draait thuis. Via verhaar.duckdns.org op poort 443 te bereiken (op poort 80 draait Subsonic).
<marcv> Apache (https://verhaar.duckdns.org) en Subsonic (http://verhaar.duckdns.org) doen het goed. Owncloud (https://verhaar.duckdns.org/owncloud) dus niet.
<selckin> doe wat de melding zegt?
<marcv> Nu heb ik in config.php: trusted domains: array ( '192.168.x.x',    'verhaar.duckdns.org', )
<marcv> Zou je kunnen kijken voor me of je nog steeds dezelfde foutmelding krijgt?
<marcv> Niemand?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-07
<Goudfazant3991> hallo alle de beste wensen vooe het nieuwe jaar 2016
<Goudfazant3991> op welke wijze vergroot ik mijn bootmap ruimte
<Goudfazant3991> sling bent u aanwezig
<JAM_> Kan sinds kort het ubuntu-nl.org forum niet meer bereiken.  Veiligheidscertificaat is verlopen. Wat te doen aub?
<zippo^> beveiliging uitzondering
<lordievader> JAM_: Staat jouw tijd goed?
<lordievader> zippo^: Dat is slecht advies.
<lordievader> Certificaat dient vernieuwd te worden, helaas kan jij hier niks aan doen, JAM_
<zippo^> hoezo lordievader ?
<lordievader> Omdat het user gedrag aanmoedigd. Die waarschuwing is er niet voor niks. Simpel weg waarschuwingen negeren is geen goed plan.
<zippo^> als je denkt dat een website (ubuntu-nl.org) is ok, dan kan je gerust uitzondering beveiliging doen
<lordievader> Nee, want je weet niet altijd zeker of ubuntu-nl.org daadwerkelijk ubuntu-nl.org is, dat kun je verifieren met een certificaat, maar als het certificaat is verlopen... tja.
<JAM_> Wie kan dit certificaat opnieuw insteelen c.q. geldig maken?
<lordievader> JAM_: Sysadmins. Wellicht kun je ze een mailtje sturen.
<zippo^> welke sysadmins?
<lordievader> zippo^: Van ubuntu-nl.
<JAM_> Ok, hoe kan ik uitloggen aub. Ben nieuw hier..
<Mustangman1966> Het forum ligt eruit, hopelijk is het snel weer in de lucht.
<JAM_> Kan het forum niet meer bereiken, veiligheidscertificaat is verlopen. Kan iemand dat herstellen aub?
<zippo^> heb je naar de sysadmins gemaild, JAM_ ?
<JAM_> Weet niet hoe dit te doen zippo.
<lordievader> Mailtje sturen naar de ubuntu-nl mailing list werkt vast ook wel.
<Mustangman1966> Ik heb een Facebook bericht gestuurd en ze geven aan dat het https certificaat is verlopen, maar ze zijn er mee bezig.
<zippo^> heel fijn, Mustangman1966
<JAM_> Heb ook een mail gestuurd, dank je Mustangman1966. Zal wel met de jaarwisseling te maken hebben.
<Mustangman1966> Beter dubbel als niet. Hopelijk is het snel opgelost.
<Cees> het is bij beheerders bekend dat certificaat moet worden vervangen.
<Cees> het is bij beheerders bekend dat certificaat moet worden vervangen.
<Maikel> Faalhazen
<Maikel> Wie laat zijn ssl cert verlopen?
<Mustangman1966> Zo te zien is het probleem nog niet verholpen.
<OerHeks>  letsencrypt revoke --cert-path OerHeks.pem
<OerHeks> oeps
<Sling> bijna
<zippo^> hoe regelt het met een cerficitatie te verficateren?
<zippo^> *certificaat
<OerHeks> geen idee, ze zijn met 10 man bezig
<zippo^> ok
<OerHeks> forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<OerHeks> nope
<TopGear> Nee, volgens mij is het certificaat verlopen...
<OerHeks> 22 man zijn er mee bezig, geduld aub
<Jenske> Ik krijg zonet in Firefox de melding dat het Nederlandse Ubuntu-forum beveiligd wordt met een vervallen certificaat en kan het daarom niet openen.
<Jenske> Hoe kan ik (of jullie) dat oplossen?
<OerHeks> hallo Jenske, dit klopt, en er word aan gewekt, dank u voor de melding
<OerHeks> iemand probeert nu tegen de wind in te schaatsen naar het datacenter, denk ik
<Jenske> OK, ik verkeer in blijde verwachting (van een terug geopend forum, of course). Als ik u "schaatsen" hoor melden, ga ik ervan uit dat je ergens in het noorden van Nederland zit. Want hier in Antwerpen is het behalve wat regenachtig amper koud.
<OerHeks> Ik weet niet precies waar de server staat, ik zeg maar wat :-)
<OerHeks> maaar het is wel bekend.
<TopGear> Aaah, oké. Bedankt voor de opheldering OerHeks!
<JAM_> ubuntu-nl.org forum nog steeds niet bereikbaar...
<OerHeks> Update: we zijn bijna klaar, werken in 2 ploegendienst nu... forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<lotuspsychje> lol
<boby> halo
<boby> heeft iemand ervaring met software raid?
<Sling> sure
<boby> als ik een software raid maak. Moet ik dan ubuntu op een paparte partitie plaatsen?
<boby> sorry aparte
<Sling> swraid produceert een nieuwe partitie als t ware
<Sling> en daar zet je dan een filesystem op
<boby> concreet: Ik heb drie harde schijven van 3 TB. Ik installeer ubuntu. en dan?
<boby> ik gebruik mdadm en gparted
<boby> of gparted is niet nodig?
<boby> sorry het laatste is een domme vraag
<Sling> je kan voordat je ubuntu instaleert swraid instellen
<Sling> tijdens de installatie bedoel ik
<bobdebob> leave
<bobdebob> ?list
<Jenske> quit
<Jenske> quit
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-08
<Mustangman1966> Ik zie dat het forum nog steeds certificaat problemen heeft, dat is minder.
<Mustangman1966> Ik zie dat het forum weer werkt.
<lordievader> \o/
<TopGear> Dag dames en heren. Ik probeer een multiboot systeem te maken met Mint Rosa Cinnamon, KDE, Mate en Xfce. Echter geeft grub2 nu alleen "Mint 17.3 Rosa" entries weer. Eerder bewerkte ik /etc/lsb_release, maar die methode werkt nu niet meer, aangezien de file na iedere reboot gereset wordt. Hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat grub2 entries als Mint 17.3 KDE en Mint 17.3 Cinnamon weergeeft?
<selckin> je zal het waarschijnlijk manueel moeten onderhouden
<TopGear> selckin, verdorie... Het was zo makkelijk :-p
<selckin> de tools om automatisch de grub config te maken kunnen maar 1 installatie zien zover ik weet
<lordievader> Zolang je os doorheeft dat er andere os'en aanwezig zijn ziet grub prima meerdere os'en.
<lordievader> TopGear: Hoe ziet je hdd partitie tabel eruit?
<TopGear> lordievader: /dev/sda1 is Cinnamon, sda2 is swap, sdb1 is KDE, sdc1 is Mate en sdd1 is Xfce. Het is ook niet zozeer dat Grub ze niet ziet, meer dat de DE niet weergegeven wordt.
<lordievader> Grub heeft niet zoveel met de's te maken, kun je vanaf sda1,sdb1, sdc1 en sdd1 af booten?
<TopGear> Nee, de grub staat alleen of /dev/sda.
<TopGear> Dus geen chainloading grapjes o.i.d.
<lordievader> Ik bedoel of je naar sda1, sdb1, sdc1 en sdd1 kunt booten.
<TopGear> Ooh, ja, zeker. Alles werkt perfect. Het is gewoon een schoonheids/duidelijkheidsdingetje.
<lordievader> Dan zou je verwachten dat /etc/grub.d/10-linux hem gewoon op pikt.
<lordievader> Tja, zoals selckin al zei, je kunt natuurlijk altijd zelf je config schrijven.
<selckin> in grub1 was dat eenvoudig, grub2 staat zoveel ik dat ik nog neit willen kijken heb :p
<TopGear> Daar zit ik inderdaad ook mee. Grub2 is wat dat betreft zo duivels geavanceerd -_-
<lordievader> Ach, je kunt /boot/grub/grub.cfg als een prima uitgangs punt nemen. Zo moeilijk is grub2 nou ook weer niet.
<selckin> en readonly maken
<lordievader> Nee, het is niet de bedoeling dat je /boot/grub/grub.cfg gaat wijzigen, die wordt automatisch gegenereerd. Plaats custom config in /etc/grub.d/
<Ingrid> I am still struggling to get Ubuntu up and running. I now haw a live USB installed using the recommended Ubuntu version (14.04.1, 64 bits). When I start Ubuntu from the dual boot I get the error: selected boot devicefailed. Who can help?
<zippo^> is forum nu opgelost, Mustangman1966 ?
<Mustangman1966> Ja, het forum werkt weer.
<zippo^> gelukkig maar (-:
<Mustangman1966> Zeker.
<u12> Ik heb nu op meerdere manieren een USB live U buntu stick aangemaakt en probeer deze naast Windows 8.1 te draaien. Ik kan alle stappen doen tm sucure boot uitzetten, maar fast boot kan ik niet vinden op de aangegeven pagina. Pagina ziet er wel uit al de juiste pagina. Wie kan helpen?
<OerHeks> Fastboot zit in windows zelf, u12
<u12> Waar?
<OerHeks> ik vind dit: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html  heb zelf geen windows meer
<OerHeks> zit een beetje diep verborgen
<u12> Ja, ik had een manual waar ik hem nog door het configuratiescherm zou kunnen vinden. De pagina klopt, maar de optie bleek weg.Ik ga de link volgen, dankjewel! Hopelijk hier ook gauw weinig of geen windows meer!
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<u12> Dank je! 2x
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-09
<ed_> hallo
<Guest21519> ik probeer popcorntime te instaleren echter krijg ik dit niet voor elkaar
<Guest21519> ik probeer dit te doen via een tar
<Guest21519> iemand?
<robb_nl> Guest21519, heb je gelezen hoe je het moet doen? Het is toch niet meer dan de tarbal uitpakken en vervolgens de install.sh runnen?... [braaf mode] Je weet dat popcorntime illegaal is om te gebruiken?[/braaf mode]
<robb_nl> zie http://askubuntu.com/questions/675526/how-to-install-popcorn-time-using-installer-from-their-official-site
<jorrit> hallo probeer iets te instaleren op een pc van een vriend echter krijg in deze melding heb dit nog nooit gezien bash: ./install: Toegang geweigerd
<jorrit> de vraag is dus hoe verhelp ik dit
<OerHeks> als je iets wilt installeren, dan gebruik je sudo <command>
<OerHeks> maar ik zou eerst kijken of die software ook in softwarecenter te vinden is
<jorrit> hm niet bij ne iegen systeem aleen heb ik het nu ge probeert en het werkt
<jorrit> nee het gaat op popcorntime aleen heb ik nu weer een ander probleem
<jorrit> wil niet opstarten
<jorrit> enig idee
<jorrit> bedankt voor je tijd alvast
<OerHeks> o gut, dat is zo illegaal, ga ik je niet verder mee helpen.
<jorrit> hahaha
<jorrit> oo mogen jullie dat niet?
<jorrit> maakt ook niet uit begrijp het... jammer :(
<OerHeks> Inderdaad, daarom is popcorn ook van launchpad verwijderd, net op tijd.
<OerHeks> gebruik wel een vpn om zoiets te gebruiken, anders ligt uw IP op straat, zeg maar.
<jorrit> uhm nog een vraag deze mag wel
<jorrit> uhmm hoe kom ik er achter of ik een 32 of 64 bit systeem heb
<OerHeks> open terminal: lscpu
<OerHeks> dat laat je processor en details zien
<OerHeks> * dit is wat anders dan het systeem dat nu draait 32 of 64 bit
<jorrit> gaat om het systeem
<OerHeks> oh oke, in terminal: uname -a
<OerHeks> dan zie je zoiets >> 4.2.0-23-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Sun Dec 27 17:47:31 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> x86_64 = 64 bit
<jorrit> 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:52:02 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux wouter@Wouter-NUC:~$
<OerHeks> i686, 32 bit
<jorrit> dacht ik al
<jorrit> super
<OerHeks> :-)
<Sling> en sudo hoef je niet altijd bij installaties te gebruiken hoor
<Sling> alleen als het root-rechten nodig heeft *en* als je het programma vertrouwt
<Sling> niet zomaar overal sudo voorgooien :)
<jorrit> nee dat snap ik
<jorrit> ben een windows hond maar wil graag overstappen naar linux dus heb veel domme vragen altijd
<OerHeks> domme vraag is al je hem niet stelt.
<jorrit> standaard antwoord
<jorrit> maar bedankt tot zo ve ik ga weer
<OerHeks> have fun!
<jorrit> ver
<jorrit> ty
<OerHeks> brb  reboot
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-04
<Kebabfish> Hallo, ondanks de update van de flashplugin werkt deze schijnbaar niet. De plugin is actief, en ook met alle addons functioneert flash niet. Op sites als npo.nl krijg ik ook de melding dat ik flashplayer moet installeren. Dit krijg ik bij de website van adobe te zien:
<Kebabfish> YOUR SYSTEM INFORMATION
<Kebabfish> Your Flash Version 	
<Kebabfish> 24.0.0.186
<Kebabfish> Your browser name 	
<Kebabfish> Firefox
<Kebabfish> Your Operating System (OS) 	
<Kebabfish> Linux
<Kebabfish> ach stom, was wel een plugin. Al gefixed dus
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-05
<Toone> Ubuntu 16.04. Hoe kan ik te weten komen wat mijn IP-adres is? Heb ik nodig voor het instellen van werkblad op afstand.
<Maikel> het interne ip adres?
<Maikel> of het externe ip adres van je router?
<Toone> Dat weet ik niet. Dat staat niet in de handleiding.
<Maikel> open een terminal
<Maikel> type in sudo ip a
<Maikel> daar staan de ip adressen
<Toone> OK, bedankt. Zij het dat ie mijn wachtwoorden niet accepteert... Maar dan weet ik in elk geval hoe het moet.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-06
<rogier> heeft er iemand suggesties hoe ik twonky het best kan verwijderen?
<BlackDex> apt-get purge twonky ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-07
<wasted> g'navond
<wasted> google brengt me er niet dus ik raadpleeg de pro's :)
<wasted> kan ik een gebruiker aanmaken en de home map koppelen aan een partitie ?
<wasted> eg.: ik deel een harde schijf in meerdere primaire partities
<wasted> en ik wil 1 gebruiken als home voor een nieuw aan te maken gebruiker
<wasted> zodat de home een enkele map is in plaats van een submap
<wasted> eg.: /gebruiker in plaats van /schijf2/gebruiker
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-08
<sarawara> goeimiddag mensen
<sarawara> ik heb een probleem met mijn laptop
<sarawara> ubuntu 14.04, wil niet meer updaten omdat ie zegt dat de root folder vol zit, nu geeft hij 'the package system is broken' en sugereert 'apt-get install -f'
<sarawara> http://pastebin.com/BARZbkw8
<sarawara> dit is de uitkomst van de apt-get install -f ^^
<serdar> Hello
<serdar> I know it is off topick, but I am trying to buy a ticket at NS and don't understand a damn thing :)
<serdar> can someone tell me, what these two words mean
<serdar> Naam rekeninghouder
<serdar> and Plaats rekeninghouder
<WyriHaximus> serdar: Naam rekeninghouder => Name account holder
<WyriHaximus> serdar: Plaats rekeninghouder => Location account holder, refering to the town where the account holder resides
<serdar> thanks WyriHaximus
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-03
<mr-exalt> hoi, im kan me herinneren dat er hier een paar jaar terug een paar mensen bezig waren met een opensource tool om leren te bevorderen. je kon daarin quizjes maken.
<mr-exalt> weet iemand wat ik bedoel?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-04
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<vissc> How to make a  rescue disk for ubuntu 16.04
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-07
<morg> ik heb ik wat mis dan in de chat ??
<morg> het is eerst maal dat ik zo hulp vraag met mij probleen van update 16.04 lts
<remy> vraag je vraag morg
<morg> ik heb op 31/12/2017 mijn laptop upgedate van 14.04 lts naar de 16.04 lts . en accounts  zijn vergrendeld en foto's , ginp bestanden niet meer terug
<morg> sorry voor de type fouten naar dyslexie
<remy> ik ben bang dat je alles kwijt bent morg
<morg> ik zie ze wel nog staan in mijn bestandsbeheer   tussen mij ander accounts met een X
<morg> mag ik eens printscreen doorsturen  maar je émail .Mijn émail is geertmorjean35gmail.com
<remy> helaas geef ik mn email niet zomaar je kan bij https://pastebin.com/ je verhaal kwijt
<remy> en dan kun je de url hier posten...misschien ist wat
<remy> ik weet het niet iig
<morg> Dank u voor de hulp .Ik bezoek en ga moet afsluiten Mogmaals HARTELIJK DANK VOOR DE HULP
<remy> graag gedaan
<remy> sjips te laat
#ubuntu-nl 2018-12-31
<Jezus> de beste wensen iedereen
